# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2014



## Zapiao (1 Nov 2014 às 00:05)

Coimbra terá direito a trovoada ?


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta estação (a sul da Figueira da Foz) tambem acumulou bem: 18 mm.
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/protciviljfmonda





jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui: http://www.weatherlink.com/map.php
> 
> A protecção civil da Figueira da Foz tem uma pequena rede de estações, essa é 1 delas.



Sobrepus a imagem da precipitação acumulada no registo horário de radar do IPMA, entre as 22h e as 23h com o mapa onde figura a estação da Junta de Freguesia de Marinha das Ondas e mesmo com o escasso detalhe é possível perceber que a estação está mesmo na periferia da área de cor correspondente ao máximo da escala de precipitação horária (>20). Logo os 18mm são aceitáveis e também se conclui que não terá sido o local do máximo de precipitação na zona.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 00:38)

Zapiao disse:


> Coimbra terá direito a trovoada ?



Nesta altura a linha de instabilidade pré-frontal já passou de Coimbra. Virá agora a frente que parece ter só precipitação fraca e a actividade eléctrica praticamente cessou em todo o lado. A precipitação mais significativa parece estar a sudoeste de Lisboa e é espalhada, não tem de momento actividade eléctrica. Sobre o que se vai passar de madrugada não faço previsões. Era durante a madrugada que estava prevista começar a trovoada mas uma vez que já ocorreu não faço ideia do que resta ali para vir.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 00:42)

Arouca e Luzim estiveram sob células intensas, como se esperava, acumulados horários condizentes:


----------



## Candy (1 Nov 2014 às 00:55)

Aqui estamos às secas e está o tempo incrivelmente abafado! Arffffff


----------



## Garcia (1 Nov 2014 às 01:43)

Lourinhã vai caindo umas pingas.. nada de especial...


----------



## celsomartins84 (1 Nov 2014 às 01:52)

Praia del rey 20 graus
Caldas da Rainha 17.5 graus.. 
Está a cair uma chuva certa com pingos bem grossos mas nada de alarmante..


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 01:57)

Candy disse:


> Aqui estamos às secas e está o tempo incrivelmente abafado! Arffffff



Acho que deve ir mudar, pelo menos o radar mostra que deve estar a frente a roçar por aí, não sei é quanto tempo vai demorar a passar realmente.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 03:14)

Já chove  por aqui, que belo cheiro a terra molhada. Pingos grossos relativamente espalhados, ainda não acumula. Vento fraco, de Leste!
Mas as nuvens vêm de sudoeste. Mais longe nessa direcção vê-se no radar uma mancha importante de precipitação mais intensa, resta saber se chega aqui.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 07:23)

A chuva fraca pouco molhou. O céu continua coberto a 7/8 em geral por altostratus. De vez em quando caiem mais uns pingos que se ouvem por serem grandes.
Há abertas do lado do nascente. A sudoeste vêem-se no horizonte, sob o manto de altostratus, linhas de cumulus ou estratocumulus.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 08:13)

A zona de geração de células, à qual têm ficado agarradas as células mais intensas em precipitação, tem derivado lentamente para ESE enquanto as nuvens em geral continuam a progredir para NE. Assim não espero que as células venham a atingir o litoral centro nas próximas horas ou pelo menos com intensidade significativa. A precipitação deve continuar fraca como aliás está na previsão.





A única actividade eléctrica registada:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2014 às 09:12)

Boas,

*18,7ºC
1 mm*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (1 Nov 2014 às 11:23)

Bom Dia!
Ontem caiu um forte aguaceiro entre as 22 e 23 horas.
Neste momento o Sol é visível por entre algumas nuvens.
O vento está fraco.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2014 às 11:49)

Boas

Mínima 17,1ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado e tempo quente 23,4ºC com 77%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

*21,7ºC
1 mm.*

Venha lá essa minima(fresca?),a previsão já esteve bem melhor em termos de nebulosidade.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

e eu a pensar que ia ter alguns pingos hoje...


----------



## Brunomc (1 Nov 2014 às 14:33)

david 6 disse:


> e eu a pensar que ia ter alguns pingos hoje...



Eu também estava a pensar no mesmo mas os modelos tiraram tudo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (1 Nov 2014 às 15:35)

Pelos vistos hoje está a ser um dia de sol com algumas nuvens e vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2014 às 15:38)

O dia segue bom para a praia estão 24,3ºC a máxima foi até agora de 24,8ºC

O vento quase nem se sente


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2014 às 17:10)

*18,4ºC*
Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2014 às 17:36)

depois de uma máxima de 24,8ºC agora estão 22,0ºC, 75%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2014 às 17:46)

18,5ºC já, vamos lá ver se tenho pelo menos mínima de 14ºC .


----------



## RickStorm (1 Nov 2014 às 18:40)

Boa tarde,

Pela minha zona hoje esteve um céu um pouco carregado, alternando entre umas abertas e a passagens de algumas nuvens mais "carregadas". Nota-se que a temperatura já desceu (e parece continuar nesse sentido).


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 19:09)

RickStorm disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Pela minha zona hoje esteve um céu um pouco carregado, alternando entre umas abertas e a passagens de algumas nuvens mais "carregadas". Nota-se que a temperatura já desceu (e parece continuar nesse sentido).



Confirmo, hoje em carcavelos a nublosidade foi muito variável, vento do quadrante Leste fraco, por vezes nulo. Muita neblina.
E na vista para o mar iam passando nuvens ameaçadoras mas que não produziram um pingo sequer de precipitação. Destaque para as excelentes ondas ao fim da tarde, de uma ondulação de fundo que aliada à ausência de vento motivou uma afluência notável de surfistas e bodyboarders.
Aspectos de um dos episódios de nublosidade pesada mas "inofensiva":


----------



## Prates (1 Nov 2014 às 19:17)

Hoje até esteve um dia agradável, quase à hora do Sol se pôr, estava assim:


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2014 às 19:33)

Ar frio já vai entrando lentamente, estou já com 17,1ºC a actual mínima.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2014 às 19:41)

16,8ºC
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## Garcia (1 Nov 2014 às 20:10)

hoje foi assim na Praia da Peralta...


----------



## DaniFR (1 Nov 2014 às 21:06)

Boa noite

Por aqui vai arrefecendo, *12,3ºC* actuais e mínima. 

Máxima: *21,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 21:42)

Garcia disse:


> hoje foi assim na Praia da Peralta...



boas fotos! Estamos a aproximar-nos do início das entradas de noroeste, bons eventos a caminho. E este evento vem bem a propósito: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-meteorologia-amadora.7679/page-4#post-453035


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2014 às 22:43)

Bastante vento.
15,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2014 às 23:14)

Vento medio nos 35 km/h.
Rajada máxima do dia,agora mesmo, 47 km/h.
Felizmente, o actual vento forte de NE, não representa calor, sinal como o interior arrefeceu bastante.


----------



## bpereira (2 Nov 2014 às 00:13)

Boa noite. Aqui segue com 13,8°, humidade 44%, 1027 hPa a descer vento fraco de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2014 às 00:18)

bpereira, esse valor de HR não é demasiado baixo? 
Não está aí nada de errado?


----------



## celsomartins84 (2 Nov 2014 às 00:23)

Vales entre Caldas da Rainha e Benedita.. 10,5 graus


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2014 às 00:24)

Aspectos do céu ao entardecer e poente.

Um cordão de nuvens que se manteve bastante tempo:





vieram juntar-se nuvens de Leste:





que quase cobriram todo o céu:





parecendo não saber para onde ir, desfizeram-se ali mesmo:





no horizonte do poente, estratocumulus correm céleres de norte para sul; as nuvens médias logo acima estão estacionárias e são erodidas na base pelo mesmo fluxo que conduz as nuvens baixas; as nuvens médias mais altas deslocam-se lentamente com uma componente de movimento sul-norte. Time-lapse precisa-se...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

16,0ºC, já é melhor que a miséria dos últimos dias/semanas, certamente ainda vai descer mas 1ºC ou 2ºC, é uma questão do vento trazer esse ar frio, pois certamente não irá parar.


----------



## bpereira (2 Nov 2014 às 00:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> bpereira, esse valor de HR não é demasiado baixo?
> Não está aí nada de errado?


Pois ás vezes também acho, e ando a ver se arranjo um outro medidor de humidade para tirar as dúvidas que tenho. Mas pelo contrário onde moro e a altitude que estou noto de manhã que não tenho tido orvalho no carro. Ainda hoje de manhã quando fui as Alhadas, que fica mesmo no fundo da serra notava-se que existia bastante mais humidade e fica a 2 km. Isto aqui as vezes gera um microclima meio estranho.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Nov 2014 às 00:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vento medio nos 35 km/h.
> Rajada máxima do dia,agora mesmo, 47 km/h.
> Felizmente, o actual vento forte de NE, não representa calor, sinal como o interior arrefeceu bastante.


O vento aqui está fraco.
Quanto à chuva hoje não caiu uma única pinga que seja.
Pode-se dizer que foi um fiasco de dia


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2014 às 00:41)

bpereira disse:


> Pois ás vezes também acho, e ando a ver se arranjo um outro medidor de humidade para tirar as dúvidas que tenho. Mas pelo contrário onde moro e a altitude que estou noto de manhã que não tenho tido orvalho no carro. Ainda hoje de manhã quando fui as Alhadas, que fica mesmo no fundo da serra notava-se que existia bastante mais humidade e fica a 2 km. Isto aqui as vezes gera um microclima meio estranho.



Pois os valores não devem estar correctos, é impossivel encontrar uma estação com valores idênticos, ainda para mais relatas vento nulo.
Por exemplo, eu com vento moderado  a forte de NE sigo com 81% HR.

@bpereira Mudando de assunto, no outro dia tinhas partilhado que tinhas notado diferenças de temperatura entre zonas mais altas e baixas, se quiseres espreita aqui, um estudo interessante feito na tua zona.

http://www.uc.pt/fluc/depgeo/Cadernos_Geografia/Numeros_publicados/CadGeo30_31/Eixo1_1


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2014 às 00:48)

A cordilheira central a definir uma dicotomia quase perfeita norte-sul das temperaturas em descida (com exepções típicas, p.ex. Praia da Rainha, Aljezur, Pinhão...)


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2014 às 00:53)

A esta hora, Peniche com 18ºC.

Pelo que vi no site do ipma, pelas 22 horas, Peniche tinha uma das temperaturas mais altas do país.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Nov 2014 às 00:57)

14.6ºC em descida.


----------



## bpereira (2 Nov 2014 às 01:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois os valores não devem estar correctos, é impossivel encontrar uma estação com valores idênticos, ainda para mais relatas vento nulo.
> Por exemplo, eu com vento moderado  a forte de NE sigo com 81% HR.
> 
> @bpereira Mudando de assunto, no outro dia tinhas partilhado que tinhas notado diferenças de temperatura entre zonas mais altas e baixas, se quiseres espreita aqui, um estudo interessante feito na tua zona.
> ...


Na página 11 diz o seguinte:
( O restante espaço urbano e peri-urbano constituía uma área “húmida” homogénea, apresentando desvios inferiores a 5%, com a humidade relativa do ar a situar-se em termos médios nos 90%, em contraste com os 59% de humidade relativa do ar registados de madrugada no Miradouro da Bandeira, a 257 metros de altitude. )
Só para a semana é que vou tirar as dúvidas, mas podes ver que aqui nesta zona existe muitas diferenças de lugares próximos.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2014 às 07:47)

Madrugada a revelar as cénicas formações associadas com as frentes em dissipação.










horizonte finalmente limpo da neblina, nuvens em movimento complexo que conjuga o deslocamento lateral das faixas, de ONO para ESE, com o fluxo ao longo das faixas, de SSO para NNE e ainda modificações da estrutura.





e ao nascer do sol, cores intensas de atmosfera humida em altitude:


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2014 às 08:37)

Mínima de 14,5ºC, neste momento 15,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2014 às 08:59)

Boas

Não esperava grande minima, e assim foi: *14,3ºC*
Durante a madrugada rajada máxima de *51 km/h*.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Nov 2014 às 09:26)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *7,9ºC*
Temperatura actual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## Garcia (2 Nov 2014 às 09:53)

boas cores por estes lados também..


----------



## RickStorm (2 Nov 2014 às 11:30)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite bem fresca, o dia por estas bandas começou assim:






Costumo ver este tipo de nuvens com alguma frequência...


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2014 às 11:32)

Boas

Mínima de 14,7ºC

Agora céu nublado mas com grandes abertas, 19,4ºC, 66%Hr, 1021,6hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2014 às 12:12)

19,4ºC, queria ver se não passava os 20ºC, mas é pouco provável .


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2014 às 12:18)

Mais um dia a pedir manga curta, 20,8ºC, 58%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## celsomartins84 (2 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

Amanhã á noite promete..


----------



## bpereira (2 Nov 2014 às 15:56)

Boa tarde. Estou em Cantanhede e o tempo e depois das 15 já começou a arrefecer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Nov 2014 às 17:04)

País já está em alerta amarelo para amanhã, muita chuva das 18h às 06h 
Ondulação deve chegar aos 4,5 metros e vento aos 50km/h.
Depois da passagem desta frente vem o frio  

Ansioso pelo boletim climatológico de Outubro


----------



## celsomartins84 (2 Nov 2014 às 18:06)

As Berlengas e os Farilhões mergulhados na escuridão..


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2014 às 18:12)

O próprio céu já mudou para o tom de inverno, os cumulos já são os típicos desta altura, já não existe grande pó já que caiu todo com os aguaceiros de ontem, tenho o carro castanho, o que vale é que amanhã já chove em condições.

Máxima de 20,0ºC , neste momento 17,3ºC.


----------



## joao nunes (2 Nov 2014 às 19:03)

por aqui 19.8ºC 63%hr


----------



## Nuno_1010 (2 Nov 2014 às 19:36)




----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2014 às 20:59)

Boas,

Foto a Oeste, este fim de tarde, por volta das 18h30.






Mais fotos neste Link. http://imgur.com/a/63q37


Fiz quase um 360º à Península de Peniche. A primeira é a NE e as seguintes vão rodando para Este> Sul>Oeste>Norte> e a última é NE(foto do Cabo Carvoeiro). Despois da do Farol voltei a máquina para S/SW.

EDIT: As imagens não sofreram qualquer edição.


----------



## AndreaSantos (2 Nov 2014 às 21:04)

Hoje em Torres Vedras, o tempo andou assim. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...44539084420.2151913.1004545706&type=1&theater
(sou nova no Fórum e estou a tentar perceber como acrescentar uma imagem na mensagem)

Tivemos uma máxima de 22ºC hoje, teve bastante agradável.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2014 às 21:45)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Hoje em Torres Vedras, o tempo andou assim.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...44539084420.2151913.1004545706&type=1&theater
> (sou nova no Fórum e estou a tentar perceber como acrescentar uma imagem na mensagem)
> 
> Tivemos uma máxima de 22ºC hoje, teve bastante agradável.



Bem vinda ao fórum!! 

Para inserires imagens é fácil. Dá uma vista de olhos aqui neste tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/

Se ficares com alguma dúvida, a malta esclarece!


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2014 às 22:01)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Foto a Oeste, este fim de tarde, por volta das 18h30.
> 
> ...



momento magnífico, bela foto! Daqui de Carcavelos também se viam os cumulus no horizonte com os topos ainda rosados do poente, correndo de noroeste. Sabor a mudança...

Antes o Sol andou a brincar aos "faróis" com as nuvens, e nem se chegou a ver o ocaso:





Continuam as boas ondas em Carcavelos. Este outono está a ser grande para aprender o surf.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Candy disse:


> Mais fotos neste Link. http://imgur.com/a/63q37



 que beleza de iluminação nos cumulus, lindas fotos! Preferidas: a Nau dos Corvos com as Berlengas e as que se avista a serra de Sintra lá longe...
Atmosfera húmida mas com boa profundidade do horizonte e claridade, noroestada!


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2014 às 22:37)

StormRic disse:


> momento magnífico, bela foto! Daqui de Carcavelos também se viam os cumulus no horizonte com os topos ainda rosados do poente, correndo de noroeste. Sabor a mudança...
> 
> Antes o Sol andou a brincar aos "faróis" com as nuvens, e nem se chegou a ver o ocaso:
> 
> ...



A natureza a proporcionar belos registos  Por cá as cores estiveram mais pelas vistas a Leste, onde haviam umas nuvens bonitinhas 
Estão todas as fotos de hoje neste link http://imgur.com/a/63q37#10


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2014 às 22:46)

Boas noites,

Dia passado na zona saloia, por lá o dia já foi um pouco fresco, principalmente na vila de Mafra.
Algumas fotos.













________

Alcabideche segue nos 15,7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2014 às 22:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia passado na zona saloia, por lá o dia já foi um pouco fresco, principalmente na vila de Mafra.
> Algumas fotos.
> ...



 sempre bem bonito o vale de Cheleiros e para mais com esse belo céu típico de noroeste!


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (2 Nov 2014 às 23:04)

Hey "vizinho"!  Realmente foi um dia fresco por Mafra e assim continua!


----------



## AndreaSantos (2 Nov 2014 às 23:14)

ecobcg disse:


> Bem vinda ao fórum!!
> 
> Para inserires imagens é fácil. Dá uma vista de olhos aqui neste tópico:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/
> ...



Assim uma pessoa sente-se benvinda! Muito obrigado !


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2014 às 23:15)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Hey "vizinho"!  Realmente foi um dia fresco por Mafra e assim continua!


Qual foi a t.maxima por aí? Uns 18,5ºC?
Por volta da hora de almoço o céu limpou bem,até fiquei surpreendido.
Estou curioso para saber a t.maxima que vais registar na proxima terça-feira, depois se puderes partilha o valor.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (2 Nov 2014 às 23:21)

Só 17,5....
Mas esteve relativamente bom até essa hora de almoço! 
Partilho pois, se tiver um bocadinho para aqui passar ehehehe...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2014 às 23:28)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Só 17,5....
> Mas esteve relativamente bom até essa hora de almoço!
> Partilho pois, se tiver um bocadinho para aqui passar ehehehe...



Interessante, ainda foi mais baixa do que daquilo eu pensava.
O factor altitude é bem fincado no clima dessa zona, assim como na Carapinheira, que se aproxima da cota 300m.
__________

Temperatura estável,15,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2014 às 23:38)

Aproximam-se dias interessantes. 






Fonte: http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Lisboa/Alcabideche/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Nov 2014 às 00:27)

Boas.
Dia por aqui com o sol a espreitar por entre algumas nuvens apesar de ainda ter havido alguns aguaceiros fracos especialmente no fim do dia.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 00:43)

O dia de ontem caracterizado por rápidas mudanças empurradas por corrente de noroeste.

ao nascer do sol, frente dissipada por aqui (mas no norte bem activa):






manhã, ar limpo





tarde, corrente de noroeste





noite, coroa lunar por entre os últimos cumulus desconjuntados da corrente de noroeste, largaram alguns pingos fracos





e ao mudar a data, o véu de cirrus da nova frente a criar o halo lunar 22º, e mantendo-se a coroa, vem aí chuva...


----------



## vamm (3 Nov 2014 às 01:38)

StormRic disse:


> O dia de ontem caracterizado por rápidas mudanças empurradas por corrente de noroeste.
> 
> ao nascer do sol, frente dissipada por aqui (mas no norte bem activa):
> 
> ...




Sempre ouvi dizer:_ lua cercada, ao fim de 3 dias é molhada_ 

Sempre com belas fotos! Não há muito mais a dizer, além de que começo a ter pena de o tópico do Sul não ter fotos ou ter poucas  ainda por cima é uma área bastante vasta. Já por aqui, vejo mais gente a meter fotografias do que antes :P acho muito bem! Não é preciso ser-se fotografo ou ter uma máquina para registar alguma coisa, o que interessa é registar e dar a conhecer aqui ao pessoal


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 02:08)

Por aqui seguimos com 16ºC e vento quase nulo.
A temperatura, a esta hora, baixou 6º nos últimos dias.


----------



## Zapiao (3 Nov 2014 às 02:25)

17 mm previstos entre as 21 h e 0h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2014 às 08:00)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *12,6ºC* com actuais 14,4ºC.

Promete ser um dia com temperatura máxima abaixo dos 20ºC, já dentro do que é normal para esta altura do ano.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Nov 2014 às 08:10)

Parece que para a tarde estão a carregar bem na precipitação acompanhada de vento forte.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 08:21)

Bom dia

Amanhecer com muitas nuvens em todos os níveis deslocando-se rapidamente em direcções diferentes: cumulus de OSO ou SO, nuvens médias de Oeste, altas de NO. Cumulus em geração e evolução rápida, alguns para cumulus congestus, ainda caíu chuva fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 09:20)

Boas,

Minima de *13,2ºC.*
Agora: *18,7ºC
*
A precipitação deve entrar lá para às 15horas*.*


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 10:15)

Bom dia,

Pelas 5h30, da manhã,  registei 13ºC.
Temperatura actual 16º C.
Já se faz sentir vento fresco.


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 10:46)

Bom dia. Não tenho dados concretos, mas durante a madrugada choveu qualquer coisa. O dia iniciou-se com o céu parcialmente nublado, mas o sol continua a conseguir espreitar. Tudo calmo, de momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 11:04)

19,0ºC e vento moderado.

AndreaSantos, podes seguir os dados desta estação:
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAT4#history


----------



## romeupaz (3 Nov 2014 às 11:33)

Rajada de 50km/h agora mesmo!


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 11:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> 19,0ºC e vento moderado.
> 
> AndreaSantos, podes seguir os dados desta estação:
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAT4#history



Obrigado pela dica!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 11:51)

O vento vai aumentando de intensidade.
Neste momento, sob a serra.


----------



## casr26 (3 Nov 2014 às 11:59)

Por Belém o sol espreita mas as nuvens começam a encobrir tudo, o vento vai ficando progressivamente mais notório mas ainda fraco a espaços..
A semana de férias não me vai deixar ir à praia mas o sol com temperatura agradável já me deixou secar uma máquina de roupa esta manhã


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Nov 2014 às 12:12)

Por aqui vento a aumentar cada vez mais de intensidade e 15 graus de temperatura.. chuva ainda nada por enquanto..
Panorama a NO





E a SO..


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2014 às 12:20)

Por aqui, céu nublado, avistando-se já algumas trovoadas, e o aumento progressivo de vento.
Nota-se bem a descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 12:26)

Vento já a soprar forte, por cá.


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 12:38)

Já começaram a cair os primeiros pingos.
O vento diminuiu um pouco de intensidade, neste momento.
Temperatura 20ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Nov 2014 às 12:46)

Pelas Caldas da Rainha tambem já chove.. chuva fraca por enquanto!
O vento está bastante forte..


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 12:50)

Estamos assim.
Vista do centro de Peniche para norte.
Chove e com tendência a aumentar de intensidade.





Off topic: sim as palmeiras estão a morrer. A diferença, para Cascais, é que por cá ninguém de rala nem informam a população.


----------



## mr_miglas (3 Nov 2014 às 12:52)

Chove em Coimbra. O vento também aumentou a sua força.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 13:13)

A temperatura tem vindo a cair, estão 18,3ºC, está fresco.
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2014 às 13:17)

Já começa a pingar, parece que vem aí uma frente de muitas.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

17,9ºC já caiem alguns pingos.

T.maxima: *20,1ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2014 às 13:32)

Começou a chover em Lisboa (Campo Grande) há cerca de 5 minutos e logo com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 13:32)

Dados actualizados às 12h00 UTC.





Depois disto chegou a chuva e o vento ´vai registando algumas rajadas de maior intensidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2014 às 13:48)

Começou agora a chover com pingas grossas.

Temperatura em descida, com 19.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 13:58)

*17,4ºC *
Chuviscos
Vento moderado a forte de NO.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Nov 2014 às 14:07)

Por aqui já vai chovendo moderado desde as 13 horas com o vento a aumentar progressivamente com rajadas fortes neste momento.


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 14:33)

Quem tiver TV MEO pode seguir no canal 904, da Casa dos Segredos,o estado do tempo na Venda do Pinheiro. 
Este canal é da camara da rua e dá para perceber a intensidade da chuva e do vento. Não dá é para ver o céu.

Por cá, continuamos com chuva, vento moderado e 19ºC.


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 14:45)

Passámos de 20.4ºC para a temperatura atual de 17.2ºC. Já chove, mas ainda pouco vento.


----------



## Firefigther (3 Nov 2014 às 14:59)

Pela Moita ja chove , 18.4 e a descer. Vento fraco ainda.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Nov 2014 às 14:59)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Passámos de 20.4ºC para a temperatura atual de 17.2ºC. Já chove, mas ainda pouco vento.


Antes de mais quero te desejar as Boas Vindas por teres efectuado o registo neste forum pois é um espaço que certamente irás gostar muito de partilhar os teus relatos meteorológicos, etc.
Também já reparei que somos praticamente vizinhos no entanto vivo a cerca de 5~7km de Torres Vedras e o vento por aqui onde moro é mais elevado. É pelo o facto de a cidade estar num vale e também dos prédios abrigarem um pouco do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 15:09)

*17,0ºC
1 mm*


----------



## RickStorm (3 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Boa tarde.

Enquanto pela manhã (em Cascais) estava assim...












Escureceu e começou a chover um pouco "de repente"...


----------



## DaniFR (3 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

Boa tarde

Chuva fraca e *13,4ºC*

Máxima: *17,1ºC*
Mínima: *12,3ºC*


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 15:45)

19ºC
Chove com alguma intensidade.
As rajadas de vento tornaram-se mais fortes.

Está na hora da temperatura começar a cair, por aqui.
Vou dar um salto ao Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 16:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui, céu nublado, avistando-se já algumas trovoadas, e o aumento progressivo de vento.
> Nota-se bem a descida da temperatura máxima.



Trovoadas? Queres dizer cumulo-nimbus? Não há qualquer registo de trovoadas até ao momento.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 16:11)

Candy disse:


> Off topic: sim as palmeiras estão a morrer. A diferença, para Cascais, é que por cá ninguém de rala nem informam a população.



Off topic: a praga do escaravelho-vermelho é praticamente imparável infelizmente.


----------



## kelinha (3 Nov 2014 às 16:11)

Por Taveiro (Coimbra) está um dia de inverno... 
Chuva contínua tocada a vento forte, que se faz ouvir em tudo o que é frincha.

O que vale é que passamos do verão diretamente pró inverno!


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 16:18)

Carcavelos com vento moderado a forte de oeste a rodar para sudoeste, aumentando de intensidade gradualmente. Céu encoberto. Caiem de vez em quando pingos, chão levemente humedecido.
Mar encrespado pelo vento, vieram alguns kitesurfers e windsurfers experimentar mas neste momento desapareceram.
Aqui a frente deve ir apanhar bastante vento pois nem uma gaivota sequer está no campo! Foram todas muito mais para o interior.


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Nov 2014 às 16:19)

Aqui pela praia del rey caiu um diluvio á cerca de 25m.. e durou uns 15m.. agora acalmou.


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 16:26)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Antes de mais quero te desejar as Boas Vindas por teres efectuado o registo neste forum pois é um espaço que certamente irás gostar muito de partilhar os teus relatos meteorológicos, etc.
> Também já reparei que somos praticamente vizinhos no entanto vivo a cerca de 5~7km de Torres Vedras e o vento por aqui onde moro é mais elevado. É pelo o facto de a cidade estar num vale e também dos prédios abrigarem um pouco do vento.



Olá Miguel, muito obrigado. Eu de momento encontro-me em Lisboa e agora não consigo relatar o estado do vento, mas acredito na tua palavra! Também vivo a cerca de 8km de Torres Vedras, que engraçado. Qual o local onde moras? Agora só deverei estar por Torres por volta das 20h30 e aí o tempo já deverá estar mais interessante. De momento em Lisboa, não acontece nada de especial. Pouco vento e nenhuma chuva. Pelo menos na área do Campo Grande.


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 16:28)

StormRic disse:


> Off topic: a praga do escaravelho-vermelho é praticamente imparável infelizmente.



Na minha região está a acontecer o mesmo. Acho mesmo que por todo o lado.


----------



## rbsmr (3 Nov 2014 às 16:30)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Olá Miguel, muito obrigado. Eu de momento encontro-me em Lisboa e agora não consigo relatar o estado do vento, mas acredito na tua palavra! Também vivo a cerca de 8km de Torres Vedras, que engraçado. Qual o local onde moras? Agora só deverei estar por Torres por volta das 20h30 e aí o tempo já deverá estar mais interessante. De momento em Lisboa, não acontece nada de especial. Pouco vento e nenhuma chuva. Pelo menos na área do Campo Grande.



A 10 km a norte de Torres Vedras registo:
17.3ºC
1009 hpa
3.2mm acumulados de precipitação. Vamos ver se as coisas animam mais tarde...
40.3 km/h rajada máxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 16:34)

Tudo tranquilo.
*18,0ºC 
1 mm





*


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 16:41)

E... teima em não chover em Carcavelos, céu até a abrir, vê-se azul. O vento forte a dominar. Impressão geral é de que temporariamente tudo aliviou, mas a oeste parece fechado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2014 às 17:13)

StormRic disse:


> Trovoadas? Queres dizer cumulo-nimbus? Não há qualquer registo de trovoadas até ao momento.


Sim possivelmente nao utilizei a melhor linguagem técnica.
Por aqui sigo com aguaceiros, desde as 14 horas


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 17:14)

Em Lisboa (Campo Grande), a chuva está a intensificar-se. Vento fraco. Mas para já, tudo dentro do normal.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2014 às 17:19)

pelo Campo Grande em Lisboa chove razoavel


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 17:27)

Aqui também choveu com muita intensidade há uns 25 minutos atrás, mas durou menos.
Agora céu a abrir.
18ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Nov 2014 às 17:28)

Por aqui após bastante chuva, agora está assim..


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 17:30)

Às 15:56, "_cavaleiros do vento_"...





16:35, o azul a espreitar:





16:50, agora é que vem lá chuva...





17:20, chove (pouco).
17:28, parou 
nem molhou bem a varanda.


----------



## kelinha (3 Nov 2014 às 17:40)

Por Coimbra está noite cerrada, a chuva continua, vento forte e constante...

EDIT: Cai chuva torrencial, o vento está medonho!


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2014 às 17:56)

Boas

Mínima de 14,3ºC

Até agora apenas caíram uns pingos aqui o acumulado está ainda nos 0,0mm

A frente passa aqui pela zona entre as 20h e as 22h a ver o que deixa aqui mas frentes a virem de norte nunca deixam grandes acumulados por aqui, se tiver 10mm é bom!

Máxima de 20,7ºC

Rajada máxima até ao momento 45km/h 

Por agora 18,9ºC, 80%Hr, 1010,2hPa e vento moderado de W


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 17:59)

*16,9ºC
1,8 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2014 às 18:01)

E recomeça a chover, de forma moderada e batida a vento.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 18:05)

Chove bem agora, batida a vento até entra pela varanda e janela. Vento forte.

A frente a passar em Coimbra.


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 18:12)

Cabo Carvoeiro
Vento forte S/SW
Aguaceiro muito forte, com mt vento, neste momento! As gotas parecem pedras a cair no carro. 
Estou parada e o vento abana mt o carro.
Temperatura aqui 17ºC

Há 15 minutos atrás consegui apenas isto a oeste, com telemóvel.


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 18:14)

Vento aumentar muito de intensidade, com fortes rajadas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Nov 2014 às 18:16)

Agora aqui no Marquês chuva e vento. O termómetro marca 17,5º. Está cá uma Invernia


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Nov 2014 às 18:20)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Olá Miguel, muito obrigado. Eu de momento encontro-me em Lisboa e agora não consigo relatar o estado do vento, mas acredito na tua palavra! Também vivo a cerca de 8km de Torres Vedras, que engraçado. Qual o local onde moras? Agora só deverei estar por Torres por volta das 20h30 e aí o tempo já deverá estar mais interessante. De momento em Lisboa, não acontece nada de especial. Pouco vento e nenhuma chuva. Pelo menos na área do Campo Grande.


É mesmo coincidência como o mundo é pequeno.  Sou de Ribeira de Pedrulhos que fica entre o Varatojo e Ponte do Rol.


----------



## FlavioAreias (3 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

Por Abrantes, Chuva por vezes forte, vento forte.
Nuvens muitissimo carregadas.
Temp - 15.7º
Rajada maxima - 37.8km/h


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Nov 2014 às 18:23)

A chuva parou mas o vento está com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 18:23)

Uma visão geral rápida:


----------



## DaniFR (3 Nov 2014 às 18:25)

Por aqui tem chovido durante toda a tarde, com alguns períodos de chuva mais intensa. Há cerca de 15mim chovia torrencialmente.
A estação do Pólo II da UC tem *23,1mm* acumulados.


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 18:26)

As previsões para as 18h00 parece que acertaram em cheio!
Continua a chuva e o vento, embora no centro da cidade não se faça sentir com tanta intensidade. 
Pela marginal já há alguns lençóis de água devido a águas que escorrem de zonas um pouco mais altas.


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 18:37)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> É mesmo coincidência como o mundo é pequeno.  Sou de Ribeira de Pedrulhos que fica entre o Varatojo e Ponte do Rol.


Conheço muito bem, eu sou de S.Mamede da Ventosa, a 2km daí.


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Nov 2014 às 18:38)

O oeste está a ser muito bem regado  mais um diluvio


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 18:43)

celsomartins84 disse:


> O oeste está a ser muito bem regado  maia um diluvio


Tenho de sair de Lisboa, que aqui não acontece nada de espetacular. Vou a correr para Torres Vedras, a ver se o cenário está mais interessante.


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Tenho de sair de Lisboa, que aqui não acontece nada de espetacular. Vou a correr para Torres Vedras, a ver se o cenário está mais interessante.


A correr mas com cuidado.. a A8 deve estar caótica!


----------



## Edward (3 Nov 2014 às 18:55)

Por aqui vai chovendo com alguma intensidade
Aqui fica uma foto do panorama cinzento e chuvoso desta tarde por Torres


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 18:56)

É raro, por cá,  aguaceiro tão forte e duradouro! 
Sorte termos um bom escoamento!  

Acabei de apanhar um banho até ao osso! Chove torrencialmente!!!











Muita atenção às estradas!!!


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 19:00)

celsomartins84 disse:


> A correr mas com cuidado.. a A8 deve estar caótica!


Eu digo ao motorista do autocarro para ir devagar ahaha


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2014 às 19:08)

A chuva abrandou agora,de repente, mas continua a chover.


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 19:29)

A chegar a Torres Vedras está a acontecer um dilúvio. Não se vê nada das janelas do autocarro. Certas partes do percurso, sentia-se bem o vento a bater no autocarro.


----------



## zejorge (3 Nov 2014 às 19:30)

Boa noite

Aqui por Constância o vento sopra forte de Sul, com alguma chuva à mistura. Rajada máxima registada 42 kmh de Sul às 19H13, tendo acumulado 6,6 mm de precipitação.


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 19:37)

De momento em Torres Vedras, o tempo está muito agreste. Estradas cheias de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 19:37)

Rajada de 56 km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2014 às 19:47)

Chuva moderada a forte, as valas já vao bem atestadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 19:48)

A intensidade do vento vai aumentando, o vento médio é de 43 km/h.


----------



## Prates (3 Nov 2014 às 19:53)

Chove com alguma intensidade pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Nov 2014 às 20:07)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Conheço muito bem, eu sou de S.Mamede da Ventosa, a 2km daí.


É bem perto passo por ai várias vezes!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Nov 2014 às 20:08)

Vento forte neste momento com chuva à mistura


----------



## Tormenta (3 Nov 2014 às 20:15)

Boa noite a todos. Aguaceiro fortíssimo à minutos, acompanhado de forte rajadas de vento. Meteu respeito tamanha carga de água, durante 20 largos minutos. Agora mais calmo mas ainda chove.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2014 às 20:17)

Vai chovendo, temperatura nos 17,8ºC vento fraco.


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 20:22)

Depois da passagem de um aguaceiro em Torres Vedras.


----------



## meko60 (3 Nov 2014 às 20:28)

Chve fraco por Almada,temperatura 19,7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 20:29)

Candy disse:


> É raro, por cá,  aguaceiro tão forte e duradouro!
> Sorte termos um bom escoamento!
> 
> Acabei de apanhar um banho até ao osso! Chove torrencialmente!!!
> ...



 17mm em 1 hora (entre as 18h e as 19h), não admira que tenha ficado assim!


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 20:32)

Boas!

Chuva por vezes forte aqui em Santo Estêvão, registo 18.0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 20:32)

A frente vai descendo:








Aqui em Carcavelos é mais a poalha da rebentação soprada pelo vento do que a chuva. As palmeiras parece que estão numa tempestade tropical


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2014 às 20:34)

Autêntico dilúvio por aqui, já há alguns minutos... Parece estar nevoeiro cerrado, mas é tudo chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2014 às 20:37)

Frente já passou por aqui, choveu de forma magnifica. Queluz leva já quase 5 mm.


----------



## meko60 (3 Nov 2014 às 20:37)

Chove com mais intensidade.Deixei de ver o Seixal e o Barreiro .


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 20:45)

Chuva forte em Carcavelos, soprada pelo vento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2014 às 20:46)

Chove muito em Carcavelos! 18.8ºC


----------



## overcast (3 Nov 2014 às 20:49)

Por aqui também chove bem.
Destaca-se a pressão atmosférica que desceu aos 1007.
Já há algum vento forte mas nada de invulgar. Enfim, habituado à Nortada.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 20:55)

Chuva fraca puxada a vento.
*5,5 mm*


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 20:57)

Já abrandou aqui, chuva e vento.
A frente às 20:30:


----------



## meko60 (3 Nov 2014 às 20:57)

A chover com intensidade por aqui.Temperatura nos 17,5ºC e pressão nos 1005hPa.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2014 às 21:24)

Aqui não passa de uma chuvinha moderada!! ainda é pior esta frente do que pensava!! 

Apenas acumulei 3,0mm e a frente tá a acabar!! enfim miséria de frente! rajada máxima de apenas 45km/h

18,6ºC


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 21:25)

20,7mm em 1 hora (entre as 19h e as 20h) em Rio Maior!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 21:28)

*16,8ºC
7 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

StormRic disse:


> 20,7mm em 1 hora (entre as 19h e as 20h) em Rio Maior!



Ainda recentemente tivemos valores superiores a 30mm num espaço de 20/30 minutos em Lisboa 

De facto só o AROME se conseguiu aproximar do que está a acontecer, penso que todos os outros modelos previram acumulados abaixo do que estamos a verificar, pelo menos na região Centro.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2014 às 21:39)

Choveu mais forte agora! 5,4mm e não vai passar muito mais disto, já está a terminar...

17,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 22:04)

miguel disse:


> Choveu mais forte agora! 5,4mm e não vai passar muito mais disto, já está a terminar...
> 
> 17,9ºC



O segmento da frente que passou sobre a Arrábida recebeu um impulso que a activou mais. Aliás já tinha entrado na Caparica com ecos mais fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 22:05)

Será que isto vai animar com os aguaceiros do pos-frontal?






*7,1 mm*
*16,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2014 às 22:06)

vai chovendo de forma moderada, acumulados 7,2mm

17,4ºC vai entrando o ar frio aos poucos


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2014 às 22:21)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, realçam-se os períodos de chuva forte, com vento de intensidade considerável.

Acumulados *11,7 mm* até ao momento.

Sigo com 16,7ºC e 92% de humidade. 1008 hPa de pressão.

Hoje: *14,1ºC* / *19,3ºC*.


----------



## AndreaSantos (3 Nov 2014 às 22:37)

Em Torres Vedras continua a chover moderadamente. Vento, nem por isso.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2014 às 22:48)

á pouco por Lisboa choveu bem com muito vento a´ mistura, agora chove fraco


----------



## Teles (3 Nov 2014 às 22:49)

Boas! 
Por aqui após uma forte chuvada acompanhada de vento forte e que gerou até ao momento 20,3mm de precipitação acumulada , segue de momento vento moderado acompanhado de morrinha e uma temperatura actual de 12,6ºC!


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 22:49)

Resumo de máximos acumulados hoje até às 21 horas, estações entre as latitudes do Vouga e de Alcobaça, dados compilados dos registos horários das estações do IPMA:






Cores dos avisos cujos critérios foram atingidos até às 21h. Manteigas e Penhas Douradas a liderar.


----------



## ThunderFreak (3 Nov 2014 às 23:04)

Chuva forte por VN. Santo André o vento tem sido moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 23:05)

A temperatura continua em queda.
*14,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2014 às 23:09)

Vento e frio a chegar, 14,4ºC, uma bela temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

Tempo tropical em Carcavelos!
Mas não é exactamente o melhor para a praia 


(hoje às 20:47/20:50, não foi a fase mais interessante porque nessa altura não se podia estar na varanda )


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 23:17)

Bons videos StormRic, por aqui igual, tempo curioso este, morrinha com vento forte, parece um borrifador gigante. 
A noite já começa a ficar fria, 13,8ºC, bela descida!


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 23:21)

Passagem da frente:


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2014 às 23:28)

Aqui a frente deixou 7,8mm e uma rajada máxima de 48km/h

Agora vento fraco, 16,6ºC, 97%Hr e 1006,6hPa


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2014 às 23:40)

6.6mm deixados pela frente. Entretanto continua a chover.

15.7ºC em descida.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 23:58)

Dados de hoje ( 2-11-14)
*Alcabideche,Cascais - cota 119m*

Temperatura minima: *13,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *20,1ºC*
Precipitação acumulada:* 8 mm*
Rajada máxima de vento: *60 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2014 às 00:00)

13,5ºC, vamos lá ver até onde vai descer, temos 11ºC previstos mas pros lados de Sintra talvez vá a 10ºC. Bem, é melhor meter mais um cobertor na cama, esta noite as casas vão arrefecer bem .


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 00:05)

*13,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2014 às 00:16)

Chove fraco mas persistente!
O dia ontem terminou com 8,2mm
Agora sigo com 0,2mm acumulados e temperatura em queda 14,4ºC o vento sopra fraco de NW


----------



## NunoBrito (4 Nov 2014 às 00:22)




----------



## Vitor TT (4 Nov 2014 às 01:14)

StormRic disse:


> Tempo tropical em Carcavelos!
> Mas não é exactamente o melhor para a praia
> 
> 
> (hoje às 20:47/20:50, não foi a fase mais interessante porque nessa altura não se podia estar na varanda )



Bom, o que não dava para apanhar algo assim a quando das minhas voltas pela marginal - Roca, mas não de bike ou em caminhada claro , mas já faltou pouco.


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Nov 2014 às 02:02)

Por aqui está bastante vento com fortes rajadas e estão 15,5 graus!


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 02:02)

A frente a perder actividade generalizada ao continuar o deslocamento para sul, mas pontualmente a surgirem células mais intensas no Algarve:





Destaque para a precipitação em Beja, entre outras estações do interior do Alentejo também com acumulados em 1h/2h generosos:








e fica aqui o quadro dos máximos dos acumulados desde as 12h, para as estações a sul do paralelo do vale do Tejo onde este limita a Beira Baixa:





A cinzento assinalam-se estações que não devem estar a registar bem a precipitação.
Três estações atingiram o limite mínimo do critério de aviso amarelo e Rio Maior até está no mínimo do laranja, para 1 hora. Nenhum dos totais em 6 horas atingiu os 30mm, mínimo requerido para aviso amarelo relativamente a este intervalo de tempo.
Note-se que o critério de 1 hora devia ser contabilizado por acumulação em fracções de uma hora. Isto é, só havendo registos de hora a hora perde-se a possibilidade de detectar precipitações significativas em 60 minutos. Se, por exemplo, caírem 8mm nos últimos minutos de uma primeira hora e 7mm nos primeiros minutos da segunda hora, a estação poderá ter acumulado 15mm em 60 (ou menos) minutos e estar portanto bem enquadrada num aviso amarelo. Reguengos, Elvas e Alcácer podem ser exemplo disto. Penso que neste evento isso sucedeu em muitas estações e o facto de não encontrarmos muitos totais horários superiores a 10mm não significa que precipitações desse calibre não tenham ocorrido generalizadamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2014 às 07:49)

Mínima de 12,3ºC, neste momento cai um forte aguaceiro e 13,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 07:54)

Boas,

Minima: *11,5ºC*
Actual: *11,7ºC*

Ambiente bem frio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2014 às 07:56)

Bom dia.

Mínima fresquinha, *10,8ºC*.

Sigo com 11,4ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2014 às 08:32)

Bom dia, aqui pela Moita 13 º , 84 % de humidade , chuva fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 09:03)

*13,0ºC
1,5 mm*

Célula valente a passar a Sul/SO  de Cascais


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 09:51)

Rajada de 64 km/h.


----------



## AndreaSantos (4 Nov 2014 às 10:16)

A madrugada até foi calma. Às 7 da manhã, caiam aguaceiros fortes em Torres Vedras, com vento moderado. Temperatura registada a esta hora: 12ºC


----------



## dahon (4 Nov 2014 às 10:33)

Trovoada por Coimbra.


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Nov 2014 às 11:37)

Bom dia, esta noite por volta das 06:25 acordei com o vento que era imenso mesmo.. chuveu bem tambem, deve ter durado uns 15m!


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 11:42)

Boas
Há uns 30 minutos (11h) caiu um raio em Peniche. 
Estava a trovejar fortíssimo e fii à porta das traseiras (pra sul) ver cair granizo. Quasr cai pra trás!... mesmo nesse momento caiu um raio a uns 100 metros à minha frente. Penso ter caído no antigo edifício dos Bombeiros de Peniche, pois tem lá um para-raios.  Nesse lugar tb tem uma antena grande.
Nunca tinha visto algo assim. Vi atingir a antema ou para-raio. Fez parecia um explosão!  E deu ym estalo que não condigo descrever!

Parece que ficámos sem televisão


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 11:59)

Boas
Cerca das 11h caiu um raio em Peniche. 
Estava a trovejar fortíssimo e fui à porta das traseiras (pra sul) ver cair granizo. Quasr cai pra trás!... mesmo nesse momento caiu um raio a uns 100 metros à minha frente. Penso ter caído no antigo edifício dos Bombeiros de Peniche, pois tem lá um para-raios.  Nesse lugar tb tem uma antena grande.
Nunca tinha visto algo assim. Vi atingir a antema ou para-raio. Fez parecia um explosão!  E deu um estalo que não condigo descrever!
Parece que ficámos sem televisão. Eu tenho MEO.Ou seja, tinha!...

O raio caiu nessa antena ai ao fundo. Ou nela ou mesmo ao lado.
Autchhhhh...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 12:02)

Dia frio, estão apenas *14,6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2014 às 12:06)

Aguaceiro com algum granizo miúdo à mistura, em Odivelas.


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2014 às 12:22)

Chuva, trovoada , vento e frio aqui pela moita


----------



## Thomar (4 Nov 2014 às 12:29)

Firefigther disse:


> Chuva, trovoada , vento e frio aqui pela moita



Ouvi um trovão por aqui agora, mas a trovoada está a passar a norte daqui. Algum vento e uns pingos isolados.
EdiT: 2 trovões


----------



## Gongas (4 Nov 2014 às 12:30)

Manha em Coimbra com chuva, trovoada por vezes intensa e frio!


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2014 às 12:36)

Na passagem desta célula até a luz faltou, mas foi sol de pouca dura ja faz sol .


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 12:40)

Pronto!... O raio que caiu aqui perto de casa, qieimou-me a Box do MEO!!! Agora vem um técnico. 
Voltpu s chover com intensidade.
Vento moderado com rajadas. 
Temperatura 13ºC


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 12:44)

Fotos no centro de Peniche pelas 11h15, logo após a queda do raio. 
 Vista pra sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Nov 2014 às 12:44)

Incrível a célula de à pouco ! 

Aguaceiro forte, queda de granizo de pequenas dimensões, descida acentuada da temperatura e trovoada potente. Caiu um raio aqui pertíssimo, o flash entrou-me pela casa e fez um estrondo enorme ! Caiu muito perto.


----------



## nelson972 (4 Nov 2014 às 12:45)

Alcanena, vista para a serra de aire.
14°






Edit.. O tapatalk não estava a cooperar , só agora pude editar a imagem.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 12:46)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão, ao longe. 
Desde as 11h15 que não se ouvia nada. Parece que vem lá mais.
A malta a E/SE deve estar a levar com muita trovoada!


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 13:00)

Video publicado ppr um amigo no facebook, algures em Peniche. Foi filmado por volta das 11h, hora que caiu o raio.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=862065620472365&id=100000068043869


----------



## Nuno_1010 (4 Nov 2014 às 13:17)




----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 13:17)

Aproxima-se algo, escuridão brutal na serra.


----------



## fhff (4 Nov 2014 às 13:19)

Há coisa de 5 minutos caiu um relâmpago por Sintra (norte). Foi o ribombar mais longo que ouvi. De resto, aguaceiros de vez em quando e TActual de 15º C. Outro agora mesmo....


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 13:20)

Nuno, caiu um raio no quartel velho,  às 11 horas. Eu vi, ouvi e ppr pouco não cai pra trás!  Estava no meu quintal,mesmo a olhar pra lá!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 13:22)

Aguaceiro forte acompanhado de granizo, ouvi alguns roncos.


----------



## fhff (4 Nov 2014 às 13:23)

Aguaceiro forte agora, com algum granizo. Trovoada intensifica-se, por Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 13:23)

Relampago a norte!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2014 às 13:23)

Isto está para aqui a estremecer tudo, vem aí uma bruta carga de água. A temperatura já está em 14,9ºC, depois de passar vou ficar com quanto 9ºC ?


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2014 às 13:25)

Trovoada violenta passou por cima de Setúbal, caiu granizo e fez uma rajada máxima de 56km/h a temperatura passou dos 17,9ºC para os 9,9ºC


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 13:25)

Estamos assim
A Norte




A Nordeste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A Este


----------



## fhff (4 Nov 2014 às 13:25)

Outro relâmpago....este caiu a 1,4-1,6 km daqui. Aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

Boa tarde.

Trovoada relativamente frequente por aqui, com a aproximação de uma célula activa. 

Sigo com 15,3ºC, que irão sofrer um trambolhão com a precipitação que agora começa a caír (com algum granizo, pelo que vejo neste preciso momento).

52% de humidade e 1009 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

Chove com intensidade e já houve vários relâmpagos e trovões. 13,2ºC.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 13:32)

Firefigther disse:


> Na passagem desta célula até a luz faltou, mas foi sol de pouca dura ja faz sol .


Tens sorte!  
Por cá faltou a luz e as redes moveis ficaram em baixo uns minutos.
Cá em casa queimou a box do Meo quandp caiu um raip a uns 100 metros de casa.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 13:32)

que raio brutal! Caiu na serra.


----------



## amando96 (4 Nov 2014 às 13:32)

Por Oeiras oiço trovoada e cai um bom granizo


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

10,8ºC!
Aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de granizo.
Vento forte


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 13:47)

Impressionante o arrefecimento, desceu aos 10,5ºC.
Fotos da escuridão, antes de começar a chover e trovejar.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 13:47)

Esta tudo muito negro para os lados de Caldas da Rainha e Óbidos.

Mais um ronco ao longe.


----------



## Teles (4 Nov 2014 às 13:54)

Boas por aqui por vezes vai trovejando com chuva que por vezes é acompanha de granizo , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 10,4mm.
Algumas fotos de à pouco:


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2014 às 13:59)

Boas!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo já tivemos alguns aguaceiros entremeados por boas abertas, neste momento o Sol brilha mas está fresco e faz-se sentir algum vento.

Em Benavente na estação do Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil estão 16.3ºC.


----------



## AMFC (4 Nov 2014 às 14:00)

Aqui, depois de uns trovões, caiu uma brutal carga de àgua acompanhada por rajadas fortissimas.


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Nov 2014 às 14:06)

Ja esta ha mais de 30m a trovejar em s.martinho e alfeizerao.. chuva muito pouca!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2014 às 14:27)

Aqui já caiu uma boa carga de água esta manha por volta das 11:30, acompanhada por trovoes.
agora no inicio de tarde só alguns aguaceiros pontuais.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 14:40)

Mais uns bons estalos. Um deles captei em video. O raio caiu por Peniche/Baleal/Ferrel não vi onde tocou superficie.


----------



## PauloAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 14:43)

Candy disse:


> Mais uns bons estalos. Um deles captei em video. O raio caiu por Peniche/Baleal/Ferrel não vi onde tocou superficie.


Foram uns quantos. Também filmei, logo coloco aqui.


----------



## Teles (4 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

Mais umas fotos tiradas à momentos:


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 14:53)

Filmei um. O raio fez que com a imagem ficasse branca no momento que caiu.  Estou a carregar no youtube. São só uns segundos.


PauloAlex disse:


> Foram uns quantos. Também filmei, logo coloco aqui.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

Não estou a conseguir postar normalmente com o tlm.
Fica o link do registo de chuva com granizo e um grande estalo, pelas 14h28, em Peniche. 
https://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&sour...819m7UeE_AtwNc8JQ&sig2=QoLlRfbcyFIQUXGhW5Tw5Q

Continua a chover.
16ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2014 às 15:30)

Boa tarde!

Céu muito escuro por aqui e chove, desde que começou a chover a temperatura baixou bastante, registo 12.5ºC e em Benavente estão 11.7ºC.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 15:42)

Trovoada Peniche: <br/>

Desliguei o quadro eléctrico.  Tinha acabado de sair cá de casa o técnico da MEO que tinha vindo substituir a box que avariou esta manhã quando caiu um raio a uns 100 metros de minha casa.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

Aguaceiro moderado
Vento forte
14,0ºC (Temperatura em queda)


----------



## AndreaSantos (4 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

Estou a perder tudo... em Torres Vedras houve ou está a haver alguma coisa interessante?


----------



## AndreaSantos (4 Nov 2014 às 16:11)

No Campo Grande, está a ficar assim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2014 às 16:20)

Boas tardes!

Acabei de chegar a casa todo encharcado 

Fiz o percurso Campo Grande - Loures de autocarro e esteve sempre _de noite_, assim que saio do autocarro, abate-se um enorme dilúvio aqui na zona, nem o chapéu-de-chuva me salvou de apanhar uma valente molha (ter ou não ter guarda-chuva era o mesmo!). 

O aguaceiro foi acompanhado de rajadas de vento consideráveis e a temperatura desceu aos *10,3ºC*, batendo assim a temperatura mínima registada esta madrugada (10,8ºC) 

Pena a estação de Caneças ter desaparecido do mapa, era interessante ver a repentina descida da temperatura, assim como a precipitação acumulada.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2014 às 16:21)

Cenário interessante, com a contínua sucessão de células provenientes de NW, e com trovoada associada.

Sigo com apenas *12,5ºC*, tendo a máxima sido de *15,6ºC*.

73% de humidade e 1009 hPa de pressão. *4,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

Céu bem negro a N/NO, vamos la ser se entra na zona trovoada.
Chuva fraca
Temp: 12,1ºC


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Estou a perder tudo... em Torres Vedras houve ou está a haver alguma coisa interessante?


Por aqui o sol vai aparecendo de vez em quando apesar dos aguaceiros, sendo que uns moderados e outros fortes acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 16:50)

A celula la passou, nada de trovoadas, a temperatura caiu para os actuais 11,1ºC,

Parece que às 16:22 houve uma potente DEA a SO/S de Cascais, o valor foi de +110 kAmp


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:01)

Volta a trovejar em alfeizerao.. que escuridão..


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 17:03)

Temperatura actual 14ºC
Continuam os roncos.

A NE está assim





A norte está assim


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 17:05)

Candy disse:


> Temperatura actual 14ºC
> Continuam os roncos.
> 
> A NE está assim
> ...


É provavél que também se dirija para aqui


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 17:08)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:11)

Fotos tiradas depois da passagem da ultima celula.










Aqui o pormenor de uma especie de nevoa (a levantar/dissipar) no cume da serra.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 17:14)

Acalmou de novo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2014 às 17:20)

Trovoada a SW, em Sintra penso.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:23)

Trovoada aqui perto, pareceu-me ser em Cascais.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:31)

Forte aguaceiro, 10,8ºC.


----------



## PauloAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 17:31)

Cá está o video da trovoada de há bocado (+-14:30 UTC) aqui na zona de Peniche.


Após está já passaram por aqui mais algumas, neste momento "ronca" novamente por estes lados.


----------



## meko60 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:31)

Boa carga de água aqui em Almada.Temperatura fresquinha 13ºC.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 17:35)

Céu bem carregado a Nordeste. Também se houve alguns roncos ao longe.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 17:35)

Esta assim a vista para a berlenga. 
Estou junto da estação meteorológica do cabo carvoeiro mas vou sair daqui.  Os raios vêm nedta direcção.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 17:38)

Parece que a célula está a crescer e deve passar por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:42)

Trovoada a O/SO, roncos algo fortes.
Bom briol na rua, *10,4ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 17:43)

É impressionante a escuridão na rua!
Trovoada parece estar a aproximar-se com roncos a ficarem cada vez mais audíveis.


----------



## PauloAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 17:55)

Aqui agora abriu já se vê a lua. A escuridão está toda a passar pelo mar (O). Para o lado do Montejunto (SE) também está um céu interessante.


----------



## squidward (4 Nov 2014 às 17:59)

Por aqui tudo calmo agora, mas por volta das 14:30h houve forte trovoada por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 18:10)

Estive sem internet, entre outros problemas. O material fotográfico é tanto que nem sei por onde começar . Grande dia este. Em Carcavelos não vi granizo e não houve trovoada muitas vezes. Mas o desfile de cumulonimbus foi (e está a ser) impressionante. Apanhei alguns raios em vídeo. Espero que agora com a noite apanhe também em fotos.
Ainda tenho que ver os vídeos, talvez tenha apanhado esta descarga de 110 kAmp:


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 18:12)

O facto do céu estar a pouco a meter respeito rendeu um forte aguaceiro mas trovoada parece que morreu!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 18:18)

Boa celula ao largo da Ericeira, vamos ver se entra aqui perto.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

Chove intensamente aqui por Sintra neste momento. 12,0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2014 às 18:25)

_Elas andem aí_...


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2014 às 18:27)

apanhei molha a´pouco no Campo Grande, vi agora um belo clarão


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Nov 2014 às 18:28)

É com cada estoiro aqui!  12ºC
Ainda fui ao Alto da Barra para fazer compras, mas chovia tanto que desisti.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 18:30)

Está a haver descargas a OSO de Cascais, Vêem-se os relâmpagos daqui mas há nuvens e chuva à frente.
 o detector do IPMA não está a apanhar estas.
Trovões ouvem-se bem.


----------



## RickStorm (4 Nov 2014 às 18:30)

Boa noite,

De manhã por Cascais o cenário era o de boas abertas seguidas de chuva forte. Pela tarde dentro o cenário foi semelhante, embora tenha predominado o céu escuro. Trovoadas? Só agora um belo estoiro que valeu uma enorme carga de água (e um crash no meu jogo, aqui no meu PC).


----------



## meko60 (4 Nov 2014 às 18:32)

O crash é que tinha sido desnecessário .Aqui pela margem sul..........nada


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 18:38)

Grandes células agora a chegar. Vai ali uma bem grande a aproximar-se do litoral entre Peniche e Figueira da Foz, com eco forte no centro.








A actividade a ficar-se pelo litoral, o interior sem precipitação. Descida de temperatura a acentuar-se bem.


----------



## meko60 (4 Nov 2014 às 18:41)

Ás 19:00h o aspecto para S/SE era este,dava direito a Lua e tudo


----------



## FJC (4 Nov 2014 às 18:44)

Boa tarde!
Segundo o CM online esta manhã, na Marinha Grande uma mulher ficou ferida devido a queda de um raio.

"Uma mulher ficou esta terça-feira ferida com gravidade na sequência da queda de um raio numa pastelaria, no Pilado, Marinha Grande, informaram os bombeiros voluntários locais.


De acordo com o segundo comandante, Mário Silva, a vítima "encontrava-se a trabalhar com uma máquina metálica e sofreu a descarga elétrica do raio que atingiu o edifício", tendo sido eletrocutada.


"Foi transportada para o hospital de Santo André, em Leiria, acompanhada pela viatura médica de emergência e reanimação do INEM", adiantou o responsável dos Bombeiros Voluntários da Marinha Grande.


O alerta para o acidente de trabalho foi feito às 7h54, tendo acorrido ao local, além do INEM e dos bombeiros, a GNR, informou o Comando."

link noticia: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/...da_com_gravidade_em_acidente_no_trabalho.html


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

Segundo o mapa DEA,às 18:24, houve uma descarga potente lá para os lados de Queluz/Amadora, intensidade +116 kAmp

Mario Barros, presenciaste isso?


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 18:50)

StormRic disse:


> Grandes células agora a chegar. Vai ali uma bem grande a aproximar-se do litoral entre Peniche e Figueira da Foz, com eco forte no centro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda estou a ver clarões dessa célula da figueira!


----------



## RickStorm (4 Nov 2014 às 18:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo o mapa DEA,às 18:24, houve uma descarga potente lá para os lados de Queluz/Amadora, intensidade +116 kAmp



Deve ter sido a dita cuja que fez tourada aqui no meu sistema... Já ganhei um bilhete para este fim-de-semana. Será que este tempo vai acalmar ou vai piorar até ao final desta semana?


----------



## meko60 (4 Nov 2014 às 18:56)

E arrefeceu bem........12,4ºC


----------



## GonçaloMPB (4 Nov 2014 às 18:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo o mapa DEA,às 18:24, houve uma descarga potente lá para os lados de Queluz/Amadora, intensidade +116 kAmp
> 
> ?


Eu presenciei perto da A5, foi um clarão brutal.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 19:12)

Aquela célula não está a "brincar"...








ainda não percebi onde é que vai entrar em terra.


----------



## ruijacome (4 Nov 2014 às 19:12)

Continua a choviscar, 


Acumulados de 7.87 mm em Cascais na nossa estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais

Acham que vai haver mais actividade eletrica agora ate as 00h00? Queria ir tentar apanhar fotos de umas descargas junto ao Guincho


----------



## rodrigogomes (4 Nov 2014 às 19:12)

Em benavente está 11 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 19:18)

Relampago brutal a NO.


----------



## PauloAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

StormRic disse:


> Aquela célula não está a "brincar"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talvez entre a Nazaré e Peniche.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

Rui, acho que é provável... mas como sempre um tiro no escuro.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

ruijacome disse:


> Continua a choviscar,
> 
> 
> Acumulados de 7.87 mm em Cascais na nossa estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais
> ...



Acho que vale a pena ir lá, se houver um bom abrigo.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

Tenho fotos fantásticas de hoje, pelas 18h30.
Problema... não tenho tempo para as postar agora  tenho formação às 19h30.

Continua a relampejar por cá. Ainda vem muita atividade elétrica a N e NW da Berlenga!!!


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 19:21)

A célula vai entrar entre a Nazaré e S.Martinho





E que tal aquilo mesmo em cima do Cabo Carvoeiro?


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2014 às 19:24)

Alguém deu por isto? 
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/mais_cm/eu_reporter_cm/detalhe/nuvem_funil_nas_caldas_da_rainha.html


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 19:26)

vamm disse:


> Alguém deu por isto?
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/mais_cm/eu_reporter_cm/detalhe/nuvem_funil_nas_caldas_da_rainha.html



 aqui no seguimento centro parece que não 
Não tem contacto para o Rui Matos. Alguém conhece? Tem que se saber a que horas foi.
Uma formação perfeita, sem quaisquer dúvidas!


----------



## PauloAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 19:27)

StormRic disse:


> A célula vai entrar entre a Nazaré e S.Martinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vejo relampejar, mas de onde estou agora não consigo perceber se é dessa célula ou da outra mais distante, mas aposto na segunda, porque não estou a ouvir os trovões.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2014 às 19:32)

StormRic disse:


> aqui no seguimento centro parece que não
> Não tem contacto para o Rui Matos. Alguém conhece? Tem que se saber a que horas foi.
> Uma formação perfeita, sem quaisquer dúvidas!


"Filmado por telemóvel, sobre a Serra do Bouro em Caldas da Rainha, Deslocação Norte-Sul. Filmagens obtidas através de telemóvel."

Não fala em horas , mas este é o link do youtube dele https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxendbOCApf2wTNNbcHeE9Q


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 19:33)

Perdeu potência.





Tenho estado a seguir os relâmpagos daquela que a sul vai a caminho do sudoeste


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 19:35)

Varios clarões e respectivos roncos a Oeste.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 19:36)

StormRic disse:


> aqui no seguimento centro parece que não
> Não tem contacto para o Rui Matos. Alguém conhece? Tem que se saber a que horas foi.
> Uma formação perfeita, sem quaisquer dúvidas!



Não vi, mas pelo que vi daqui só me admiro ter sido só um! Isto aqui esteve o dia todo com o céu assustador!!!
VOu ter de sair para formação, mas vou-me mantendo atenta.

Vem por lá muito mais!!! Pelo que vi agora há pouco no cabo carvoeiro, vai ser festa rija! 
Hoje caíram pelo menos dois raios em Peniche.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2014 às 19:38)

Esta foi mais uma notícia que saiu sobre o vosso festival de hoje:
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/...da_com_gravidade_em_acidente_no_trabalho.html


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 19:39)

vamm disse:


> "Filmado por telemóvel, sobre a Serra do Bouro em Caldas da Rainha, Deslocação Norte-Sul. Filmagens obtidas através de telemóvel."
> 
> Não fala em horas , mas este é o link do youtube dele https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxendbOCApf2wTNNbcHeE9Q



Enviei-lhe uma mensagem a convidá-lo


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 19:42)

Vai por aqui uma sinfonia de trovões, o último arrastou-se por meio minuto, mas os relâmpagos estão abafados pelas nuvens e chuva.

19:44 Agora sim! Lindos! (e apanhados )


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 19:50)

Consegui apenas este registo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 19:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Consegui apenas este registo.



 3 Km de distância. A que horas foi e em que direcção mais ou menos?


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 19:58)

StormRic disse:


> 3 Km de distância. A que horas foi e em que direcção mais ou menos?



Hora: 19:45
Direcção: Oeste


----------



## FranciscoAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 20:02)

Aqui por Torres Vedras o dia foi bastante chuvoso, com alguns roncos por volta das 11h/12h. Por agora não chove mas consigo avistar relâmpagos a N/NO.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 20:02)

Pelas 18h30 a S/SE da costa de Peniche




Neste Link está um álbum com fotos de Peniche. Tentei fazer uma perspetiva de 360º. Não sei se as coordenadas ficaram corretas.Comecei a Leste e acabei a Leste. Estou muito à pressa.
http://imgur.com/a/g0VCi#9


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 20:11)

Candy disse:


> Pelas 18h30 a S/SE da costa de Peniche
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bela foto!

Está a chegar aí boa actividade!








Vai passar por cima de Peniche ou a nordeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2014 às 20:12)

Hoje o dia pareceu pior do que ontem, chuva constante e FRIOOOO, finalmente senti frio ao fim de tantos meses. Vento gélido mesmo. 

Os aguaceiros marcaram o dia de hoje, tanto se avistava o sol como uma nuvem tão negra que até metia medo.
Pela Amadora viu-se e ouviu-se uns 3 relâmpagos, por volta das 18h, mas no mapa dos DEAs do IPMA só houve 1...

Temp. máxima: 16,3ºC
Temp. minima: 11,6ºC

Houve bastantes descidas acentuadas da temperatura ao longo do dia, algumas chegaram aos 5ºC como às 13h em que o vento também se intensificou muito devido à chegada de uma célula que trouxe chuva torrencial. O último aguaceiro foi agora às 18h45, moderado ainda, e por agora mantém-se o céu limpo com a lua a dar-nos muita luz. 

O mapa das descargas elétricas é muito interessante! 
Vê-se aqui muito bem que o litoral norte e centro foram os mais afetados, e por isso estarem em alerta amarelo. 





Em relação ao radar, também interessante ver o movimento dos "restos" da frente fria, em que muita células originaram ecos amarelos e alaranjados. Repara-se que também afetou mais o litoral. 





Bem agora, depois da tempestade vem a bonança, mas apenas por 2 dias. Céu limpo deve-se manter na quarta e na quinta, com mais nebulosidade na quinta. Temperaturas minimas sobem muito na quinta, o que é estranho. A amplitude térmica pode chegar só a 1ºC dia 06. 

Depois chuva só na sexta e no sábado com a passagem de mais um sistema frontal. E não só, já preveem mais chuva para a semana. 
Parece que Novembro está marcado, chuva durante alguns dias e depois descanso durante 2 dias... Vamos a ver! 

Já não vinha aqui a alguns dias e fico sempre feliz por ver que este tópico é dos mais ativos do forum! Continuem assim 

P.S: Já nevou? Penhas Douradas chegou aos 0ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2014 às 20:25)

Candy disse:


> Pelas 18h30 a S/SE da costa de Peniche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito bom!!


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 20:27)

Como estamos? 
 Estou em formação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2014 às 20:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo o mapa DEA,às 18:24, houve uma descarga potente lá para os lados de Queluz/Amadora, intensidade +116 kAmp
> 
> Mario Barros, presenciaste isso?



Foi um estrondo GIGANTESCO, até se ouvi em Belas e pareceu que tinha atingido o meu prédio, imagino como foi no parque de Queluz (onde o raio acertou)!  Foi mesmo coladinho a si Mario Barros!


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 20:33)

Candy disse:


> Como estamos?
> Estou em formação.



 está mesmo a chegar aí!






Por nordeste e por Oeste!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2014 às 20:34)

Acho que estas 3 células devem ser as ultimas do dia! 3 células perfeitas, uma a dirigir-se para Peniche, outra a sul de Cascais e outra ao pé de Sines.
Devido ao movimento das células maioritariamente para Sul, a de cascais não deve chegar a terra, ou a de sines, apesar de nunca se saber... A célula de Peniche vai ser muito interessante pois é uma célula já desenvolvida há horas... Será que vai atingir Lisboa? 

PS: A célula a sul de Cascais tem forma do Havai


----------



## FranciscoAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 20:35)

Estava à janela e vi um flash tão grande que até a televisão fez um zumbido, parece que ainda está longe mas os relâmpagos são enormes.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 20:35)

Começou. Forte chuva trovoada em Peniche
Rajadas de vento... tudo!
 Vem mesmo aqui para cima.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2014 às 20:36)

StormRic disse:


> está mesmo a chegar aí!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Publicamos ao mesmo tempo!  Apesar da tua imagem estar mais recente...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (4 Nov 2014 às 20:37)

Candy disse:


> Começou. Forte chuva trovoada em Peniche
> Rajadas de vento... tudo!
> Vem mesmo aqui para cima.




Boas manda um pouquinho aqui para baixo.aqui esta uma seca.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 20:40)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Estava à janela e vi um flash tão grande que até a televisão fez um zumbido, parece que ainda está longe mas os relâmpagos são enormes.


Com sorte vai passar pela nossa zona.
Também avisto alguns flashes e já se ouve alguns roncos ao longe


----------



## PauloAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 20:42)

Aqui não está a chover nada de especial, agora os trovões... é cada um.  Alguns caem mesmo aqui ao lado, nem um segundo entre o raio e o trovão, até a casa abana.

Afinal a célula sempre chegou aqui à zona de Peniche. Bem me parecia que pela trajectória era provável poder chegar aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Nov 2014 às 20:42)

Temperatura actual e mínima: *7,2ºC   *

Máxima: *13,1ºC*


----------



## FranciscoAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 20:43)

Se não me engano ouvi agora um ronco, mas muito longe.


----------



## usoldier (4 Nov 2014 às 20:44)

Tenho informação que no seixal da Lourinhã uma vivenda foi atingida por um raio ficaram sem telhado e a parte eléctrica ficou torrada, felizmente ninguém ficou ferido.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 20:55)

Por aqui também se ouve alguns roncos ao longe de forma contínua.


----------



## Garcia (4 Nov 2014 às 20:56)

Que grande bomba que caiu à uns minutos atrás. . .


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 21:09)

usoldier disse:


> Tenho informação que no seixal da Lourinhã uma vivenda foi atingida por um raio ficaram sem telhado e a parte eléctrica ficou torrada, felizmente ninguém ficou ferido.



Sabes a que horas foi? Mesmo no Seixal ou mais para o lado da Areia Branca?

A única descarga registada aí nessa zona foi às 11:18.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

Céu estrelado e vento fraco.
*T.actual: 9,8ºC  *


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 21:15)

Garcia disse:


> Que grande bomba que caiu à uns minutos atrás. . .



Só pode ter sido esta


----------



## Garcia (4 Nov 2014 às 21:17)

foi essa mesmo.. 

Edit: estou num raio ai de 5 km..


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 21:22)

Por aqui tudo calmo agora. Passou aos lados!
Agora brilham as estrelas.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 21:23)

Candy disse:


> Começou. Forte chuva trovoada em Peniche
> Rajadas de vento... tudo!
> Vem mesmo aqui para cima.



Três potentes descargas aí à volta, poucas mas das grandes


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 21:24)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Por aqui também se ouve alguns roncos ao longe de forma contínua.



Deve estar mesmo a chegar aí.





Tenho seguido aquela célula a SSO, mas a actividade eléctrica está encoberta pelas nuvens e chuva em frente.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

Aquela celula ao largo da costa sintrense deve entrar aqui perto, vamos ver.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 21:39)

No radar parece que ainda se estão formar mais.
Festival elétrico deve durar até por volta das 0.00 horas e depois disso teremos pausa durante dois dias de calmaria e após isso de novo animação.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 21:45)

Se ha pouco estava céu estrelado e 9,8ºC, agora vai chovendo, curiosamente a temperatura pouco subiu, 10,6ºC,  o ar está realmente frio.


----------



## PauloAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 21:46)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> No radar parece que ainda se estão formar mais.
> Festival elétrico deve durar até por volta das 0.00 horas e depois disso teremos pausa durante dois dias de calmaria e após isso de novo animação.



Parece que sim, as que estão lá em cima na zona de Aveiro e Figueira, se fizerem a mesma trajectória da última, passam mais uma vez aqui por esta zona.


----------



## Microburst (4 Nov 2014 às 21:52)

E nós cá por Almada a vê-los ao longe, a Noroeste. Mais do mesmo, infelizmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 21:54)

Bela temperatura em Tomar, *5,6ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2014 às 21:54)

10,8ºC e vento fraco, tempo brutal .


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 21:55)

Se tivesse apontado um bocadinho mais para a direita... 

Esta descarga simultânea começou a oeste e propagou-se pelas várias células para leste, o comprimento total foi equivalente a duas fotos destas.


----------



## PauloAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 21:56)

StormRic disse:


> Só pode ter sido esta



Para variar no IPMA aparecem apenas algumas das descargas. Por isso pode ter sido essa ou uma outra qualquer que não ficou registada. Das 20 às 21 houve mais descargas aqui na zona, algumas como disse anteriormente (Hoje às 20:42), a menos de 600m/300m aqui de casa. Durante o tempo que demorei a escrever essa mensagem caíram pelo menos dois aqui perto, o ultimo segundos antes de "postar", como podem ver não há nenhum registo às 20:41/20:42.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 21:58)

PauloAlex disse:


> Para variar no IPMA aparecem apenas algumas das descargas. Por isso pode ter sido essa ou uma outra qualquer que não ficou registada. Das 20 às 21 houve mais descargas aqui na zona, algumas como disse anteriormente (Hoje às 20:42), a menos de 600m/300m aqui de casa. Durante o tempo que demorei a escrever essa mensagem caíram pelo menos dois aqui perto, o ultimo segundos antes de "postar", como podem ver não há nenhum registo às 20:41/20:42.



É verdade, não se percebe porque o detector não apanha tudo. Não apanhou a da foto por exemplo, não há nada às 20:02.


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Nov 2014 às 21:59)

vamm disse:


> Alguém deu por isto?
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/mais_cm/eu_reporter_cm/detalhe/nuvem_funil_nas_caldas_da_rainha.html


Um amigo meu pôs esta foto no seu facebook..






Isto é entre a Foz do Arelho e a Praia D'el Rey pelas 17h mais ou menos..


----------



## Garcia (4 Nov 2014 às 22:01)

StormRic disse:


> Só pode ter sido esta



aqui está o ronco que esse menino mandou...
por incrível que pareça e por grande azar meu , quando estava  a preparar a máquina para começar a filmar, grande clarão.. coloquei imediatamente a máquina a gravar... (nem a imagem foquei.. queria era gravar o ronco..)


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 22:07)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Um amigo meu pôs esta foto no seu facebook..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantástica! E não tirou mais, só tirou esta?


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Nov 2014 às 22:10)

StormRic disse:


> Fantástica! E não tirou mais, só tirou esta?


Infelizmente não  
acho que se tivesse no lugar dele tinha tirado umas 50 fotos e videos..


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 22:11)

Garcia disse:


> aqui está o ronco que esse menino mandou...
> por incrível que pareça e por grande azar meu , quando estava  a preparar a máquina para começar a filmar, grande clarão.. coloquei imediatamente a máquina a gravar... (nem a imagem foquei.. queria era gravar o ronco..)



22 segundos de trovão! Hoje têm sido assim, penso que a descarga da foto que pus atrás explica porque são tão prolongados: é devido à extensão horizontal que conforme a posição observador leva as descargas entre pontos de distâncias consideravelmente diferentes, logo, tempos de chegada do som também diferentes.


----------



## Rui Matos (4 Nov 2014 às 22:19)

StormRic disse:


> Fantástica! E não tirou mais, só tirou esta?


Boa noite a todos!

No seguimento do vídeo publicado esta tarde no CMJornal e a convite do StormRic que gentilmente me contactou, segue mais algumas fotos. O evento foi registado por um colega de trabalho de seu nome Rodrigo Tomás, nas Caldas da Rainha às 13h42.


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Nov 2014 às 22:23)

Rui Matos disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> No seguimento do vídeo publicado esta tarde no CMJornal e a convite do StormRic que gentilmente me contactou, segue mais algumas fotos. O evento foi registado por um colega de trabalho de seu nome Rodrigo Tomás, nas Caldas da Rainha às 13h42.


Excelente


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2014 às 22:31)

Rui Matos disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> No seguimento do vídeo publicado esta tarde no CMJornal e a convite do StormRic que gentilmente me contactou, segue mais algumas fotos. O evento foi registado por um colega de trabalho de seu nome Rodrigo Tomás, nas Caldas da Rainha às 13h42.



StormRic a marcar pontos nos contactos 

Obrigada, Rui Matos, por esta belezura que ninguém tinha conhecimento por aqui


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 22:36)

Rui Matos disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> No seguimento do vídeo publicado esta tarde no CMJornal e a convite do StormRic que gentilmente me contactou, segue mais algumas fotos. O evento foi registado por um colega de trabalho de seu nome Rodrigo Tomás, nas Caldas da Rainha às 13h42.



Espectacular! Muito obrigado pela colaboração! 

Há aqui material muito interessante de estudo. A mim parece-me que o funil de vento poderá ter tocado o solo embora não fosse visível por não ter condensação ou detritos, poeiras transportados, mas está tão bem formado que custa a crer que não tenha chegado à superfície. Aliás nas duas primeiras fotos parece-me mesmo que chegou ao solo, só que como este estava provavelmente molhado não se levantou logo uma nuvem de terra ou pó.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2014 às 22:41)

Voltou a relampejar muito a norte e nordeste de Peniche. Clarões e roncos enormes.
11ºC


----------



## Rui Matos (4 Nov 2014 às 22:43)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Excelente


E já que a audiência parece ser a indicada, acabei por publicar mais um vídeo, desta vez da fase de dissipação do funil.


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Nov 2014 às 22:46)

Rui Matos disse:


> E já que a audiência parece ser a indicada, acabei por publicar mais um vídeo, desta vez da fase de dissipação do funil.


Bem apanhado esse raio


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Nov 2014 às 22:47)

Candy disse:


> Voltou a relampejar muito a norte e nordeste de Peniche. Clarões e roncos enormes.
> 11ºC


Estou a ver esses relampagos aqui nas Caldas.. mas está muito distante..


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 22:49)

A noite segue fria  e calma.
*9,6ºC*


----------



## Teles (4 Nov 2014 às 22:52)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Estou a ver esses relampagos aqui nas Caldas.. mas está muito distante..




Em que direcção??


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Nov 2014 às 22:56)

Teles disse:


> Em que direcção??


Para Sul.. direção Obidos/Bombarral
Edit: vi um relampago muito grande tambem a SO


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 23:02)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Um amigo meu pôs esta foto no seu facebook..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 repararam que isto é um segundo evento de *funnel cloud/tornado*? Porque o que foi filmado pelo Rodrigo Tomás e gentilmente inserido aqui pelo Rui Matos foi registado às 13h42! E este foi às 17 horas.

Haverá certeza quanto às horas? Se forem dois é ainda mais notável porque a zona é a mesma.

Radar das 13:40








E das 17h. Há que confirmar as direcções de avistamento





Em ambas as situações há células na zona com volume consistente com as observações.


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Nov 2014 às 23:06)

StormRic disse:


> repararam que isto é um segundo evento de *funnel cloud/tornado*? Porque o que foi filmado pelo Rodrigo Tomás e gentilmente inserido aqui pelo Rui Matos foi registado às 13h42! E este foi às 17 horas.
> 
> Haverá certeza quanto às horas? Se forem dois é ainda mais notável porque a zona é a mesma.


Este foi entre as 16:30 e as 17h e ele publicou as 17h e pouco..


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2014 às 23:09)

O que me admira nisto tudo é ter havido só um caso destes, quando o tempo estava assim.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 23:18)

Voltou a chover por aqui um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Mago (4 Nov 2014 às 23:22)




----------



## Garcia (4 Nov 2014 às 23:33)

Para mim chega por hoje. .

Bons acompanhamentos. .


----------



## PauloAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 23:45)

Por hoje fico por aqui. Ficam aqui 4 fotos e um video do início da noite, antes de chegarem as "bombas" e de ficar sem bateria.






















No vídeo a ultima descarga parece uma mas segundo o IPMA são duas, estão +- em frente da Nazaré uma positiva e outra negativa às 19:58:16


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2014 às 23:50)

vamm disse:


> Esta foi mais uma notícia que saiu sobre o vosso festival de hoje:
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/...da_com_gravidade_em_acidente_no_trabalho.html





Mago disse:


>



Foi mesmo essa que coloquei cá.
Mas também ninguém deu por raio nenhum ter caído


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2014 às 23:59)

Extremos de hoje: *9,2ºC* / *15,9ºC*

Dia animado, foi um pos-frontal valente,aguaceiros torrenciais, granizo,vento forte, trovoada e frio, menu completo.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 00:08)

Boa inversão em Tomar: *4,6ºC  
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITOMAR232*


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 00:08)

Mais um raio horizontal, dezoito minutos antes do outro já inserido, portanto fazendo parte do mesmo grupo de células. Parece que foi frequente ontem esta característica associada aos trovões longos.


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

Estou a carregar umas fotos daquilo que vai a caminhar para sul. Foram registadas no cabo carvoeiro às 23h30.
Preparem-se que as nuvens vão "grossas"!


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa inversão em Tomar: *4,6ºC
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITOMAR232*



A descida de temperatura está a ser brutal, mesmo aqui em Carcavelos e nesta varanda morna já desceu aos 12º.


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2014 às 00:12)

StormRic disse:


> Mais um raio horizontal, dezoito minutos antes do outro já inserido, portanto fazendo parte do mesmo grupo de células. Parece que foi frequente ontem esta característica associada aos trovões longos.


 Brutal!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 00:12)

StormRic disse:


> A descida de temperatura está a ser brutal, mesmo aqui em Carcavelos e nesta varanda morna já desceu aos 12º.



Mesmo, um familiar meu passou a pouco no Pisão e disse-me que o carro marcava 5,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 00:13)

Candy disse:


> Estou a carregar umas fotos daquilo que vai a caminhar para sul. Foram registadas no cabo carvoeiro às 23h30.
> Preparem-se que as nuvens vão "grossas"!



Parece que vem mais para aí! Mas o que vem a "caminhar para sul" está a fraquejar. Estas células marítimas quando chegam a terra duram pouco, o que as alimenta é a água do oceano bem morna ainda, em terra já está frio.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 00:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mesmo, um familiar meu passou a pouco no Pisão e disse-me que o carro marcava 5,5ºC.



Estas massas de ar polar viram tudo ao contrário. Vai haver temperaturas de madrugada quase a gelar.


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2014 às 00:22)

Registado no Cabo Carvoeiro pelas 23h30.
Seguiu para S/SE


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 00:23)

Um apanhado geral das estações do IPMA.
Duna de Mira(5,4ºC), a liderar, sempre impressionante aquele local.
Um dia destes partilho no topico apropriado a possivel explicacao de tamanha intensidade de inversão, trata-se de uma inversão peculiar.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 00:27)

Candy disse:


> Registado no Cabo Carvoeiro pelas 23h30.
> Seguiu para S/SE



 o luar dá-lhes um belo aspecto. Isso é a "nossa" EMA daí?

As últimas descargas, depois das 00h nada mais há, são das células que estão a chegar aí:





as ultimas 6 horas pelo AEMet:


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 00:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um apanhado geral das estações do IPMA.
> Duna de Mira(5,4ºC), a liderar, sempre impressionante aquele local.
> Um dia destes partilho no topico apropriado a possivel explicacao de tamanha intensidade de inversão.



E ainda são só as temperaturas das 23h! O Cabo Carvoeiro a resistir, claro. 1º nas Penhas Douradas, vai gelar bem esta noite.


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2014 às 00:34)

StormRic disse:


> o luar dá-lhes um belo aspecto. Isso é a "nossa" EMA daí?



Sim! Apanhei de propósito. 

A máquina que tinha comigo erra de bolso. Por norma uso outra. Se bem que de noite safo-me melhor com esta mini


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2014 às 00:40)

Volta a chover com intensidade. 
13ºC

Alguém tem os registos de descargas elétricas pelas 11h00 pelas 14h30? Não consegui ver esses registo.
Pelas 11h00 vi a descarga na antena do antigo quartel do bombeiros, para Sul. Pelas 14h28 vi outra descarga, para NE, mas não vi onde tocou terra.


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2014 às 00:42)

Boa noite.

Aqui pelas lezírias a noite está fresca registo 8.8ºC.


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Nov 2014 às 00:58)

StormRic disse:


> repararam que isto é um segundo evento de *funnel cloud/tornado*? Porque o que foi filmado pelo Rodrigo Tomás e gentilmente inserido aqui pelo Rui Matos foi registado às 13h42! E este foi às 17 horas.
> 
> Haverá certeza quanto às horas? Se forem dois é ainda mais notável porque a zona é a mesma.
> 
> ...


Mais uma foto do funnel cloud / tornado..
Foto de Nuno Ribeiro tirada no Castelo de Óbidos ás 16:53..


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 01:02)

Relampagos a norte!
Por aqui ceu limpo e 9,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2014 às 01:02)

ve se alguns relampagos daqui para Norte


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 01:05)

Aqui igual, ja oiço roncos.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 01:16)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Mais uma foto do funnel cloud / tornado..
> Foto de Nuno Ribeiro tirada no Castelo de Óbidos ás 16:53..



 Bom trabalho de pesquisa! Já começamos a ter elementos para conseguir uma intersecção e localizar mais precisamente no espaço e no tempo. Estou em dúvida da hora 13:42 para o vídeo, porque esta foto parece-se com a fase final mas a hora não bate certo. No entanto é quase certo que é o mesmo das 17h.


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Nov 2014 às 01:18)

StormRic disse:


> Bom trabalho de pesquisa! Já começamos a ter elementos para conseguir uma intersecção e localizar mais precisamente no espaço e no tempo. Estou em dúvida da hora 13:42 para o vídeo, porque esta foto parece-se com a fase final mas a hora não bate certo. No entanto é quase certo que é o mesmo das 17h.


Sim sem duvida que é o mesmo das 17h.. está na mesma direção!


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 01:20)

Mais um raio do grupo já inserido (e mais uma vez podia ter apontado melhor). Esta foto e a outra não têm a melhor qualidade porque parece que a câmara tremeu, daí o formato pequeno.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 01:22)

Apanhei um clarão(01:17) exactamente a norte de Alcabideche.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2014 às 01:25)

Já se ouvem trovões, apesar de mal se ouvirem, deve ser da célula que está prestes a passar sobre Lisboa!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2014 às 01:28)

_Roncos_ por aqui também, com alguns clarões à mistura.

Sigo com 10,0ºC, prestes a quebrar a barreira psicológica, e 78% de humidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2014 às 01:30)

O país já está todo "a azul", já não se via isto a algum tempo! Imaginem como vai estar ás 6h da manhã  Vai ser lindo.






Penhas Douradas deve chegar às negativas muito facilmente!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2014 às 01:40)

Chove agora, provavelmente desta vez é o ultimo aguaceiro!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 01:40)

Olhando para o radar a celula vai passar por aqui perto, ha momentos estava ao largo da Ericeira.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 01:44)

*StormRic*, encontrei outro vídeo no facebook do tornado, não consigo colocá-lo aqui 
Link da publicação

*Edit:* mais uma documentação interessante - mini-tromba d'água na Foz do Arelho
Link da publicação


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2014 às 01:46)

Vem lá mais. Deve estar a chegar.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 01:49)

Tomar: 3,8ºC
Seiça,Ourém: 4,9ºC


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2014 às 01:50)

vamm disse:


> *StormRic*, encontrei outro vídeo no facebook do tornado, não consigo colocá-lo aqui
> Link da publicação
> 
> *Edit:* mais uma documentação interessante - mini-tromba d'água na Foz do Arelho
> Link da publicação


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 01:52)

vamm disse:


> *StormRic*, encontrei outro vídeo no facebook do tornado, não consigo colocá-lo aqui
> Link da publicação
> 
> *Edit:* mais uma documentação interessante - mini-tromba d'água na Foz do Arelho
> Link da publicação


No seguimento disto:

Mais imagens da Foz do Arelho:
Link da publicação num facebook de uma senhora Susana Falcão Bastos


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 01:53)

Já chove aqui. Não se observa nada de trovoada.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 01:58)

Candy disse:


>


Obrigada, Candy 
Realmente não estava a conseguir embutir o vídeo.


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Nov 2014 às 02:00)

vamm disse:


> No seguimento disto:
> 
> Mais imagens da Foz do Arelho:
> Link da publicação num facebook de uma senhora Susana Falcão Bastos


Esses relatos são relativos a um tornado por volta das 13:43 que é o mesmo que é filmado nas Caldas da Rainha.. Quer dizer então que houve mesmo 2!
O primeiro as 13:43
O segundo as 16:53


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2014 às 02:01)

Caiu um aguaceiro fraco depois de a temperatura ter tocado nos *9,9ºC*, a primeira descida da barreira psicológica dos 10ºC na _season_ 2014/2015. 

Por agora, 10,5ºC e 79% de humidade.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 02:02)

Perante tudo aquilo que estou a ler e a ver pelo facebook, muita gente viu, poucas filmaram/fotografaram, mas houve mais do que um de certeza.

Existiu essa tromba d'água ou quase na Foz do Arelho em mar, houve a das fotografias que dá a entender ser mais em terra e há aquele visto a partir das Caldas, que pelo que vi nas publicações de facebook, muita gente viu e ficou incrédula.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 02:04)

vamm disse:


> No seguimento disto:
> 
> Mais imagens da Foz do Arelho:
> Link da publicação num facebook de uma senhora Susana Falcão Bastos



Fantástico trabalho de pesquisa!


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 02:06)

vamm disse:


> Perante tudo aquilo que estou a ler e a ver pelo facebook, muita gente viu, poucas filmaram/fotografaram, mas houve mais do que um de certeza.
> 
> Existiu essa tromba d'água ou quase na Foz do Arelho em mar, houve a das fotografias que dá a entender ser mais em terra e há aquele visto a partir das Caldas, que pelo que vi nas publicações de facebook, muita gente viu e ficou incrédula.



Excelente recolha de informação! Vamos ver se conseguimos pôr isto em mapa.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 02:13)

Do meu fraco entendimento foi basicamente isto que captei 
*Foz do Arelho* - Dois relatos na mesma zona de uma funnel cloud em mar e outra em mar/terra: será que era a mesma ou duas?
*Caldas da Rainha* - Vista para a Serra do Bouro, logo, não era certamente a mesma.






Vou ver se existem mais registos perdidos pelas redes.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 02:21)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Um amigo meu pôs esta foto no seu facebook..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se isso da Praia D'el Rey for aqui neste campo de golf, corresponde à mesma zona daquele visto na Foz do Arelho:


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 02:32)

vamm disse:


> Se isso da Praia D'el Rey for aqui neste campo de golf, corresponde à mesma zona daquele visto na Foz do Arelho:



 portanto é a tromba que está no mar mas vista de modo que parece que está em terra.

A direcção de tomada de vista é para oeste, já identifiquei exactamente o lugar de onde foi tirada, portanto isto é mesmo a tromba no mar.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 02:45)

StormRic disse:


> portanto é a tromba que está no mar mas vista de modo que parece que está em terra.
> 
> A direcção de tomada de vista é para oeste, já identifiquei exactamente o lugar de onde foi tirada, portanto isto é mesmo a tromba no mar.



Sim, estava a ver isso mesmo agora. deve ter sido na zona entre aquela ponta do rochedo das fotos que coloquei à pouco e esse tal campo de golf. O que nos dá dois eventos separados, sendo este às 17h e um pouco mais a baixo.


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2014 às 02:57)

Publicado na página de Caldas da Rainha, no facebook, esta terça feira, pelas 14h55, no Nadadouro.
Minuto 1.22

Nota: Lembro que às 14h28 vimos um raio cair, algures, numa linha imaginária de Peniche>Baleal/Ferrel>Béltico (não vi onde caiu mas foi nesta linha).


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 03:02)

Candy disse:


> Publicado na página de Caldas da Rainha, no facebook, esta terça feira, pelas 14h55, no Nadadouro.
> Lembro que às 14h28 vimos um raio cair, algures, numa linha imaginária de Peniche>Baleal/Ferrel>Béltico (não vi onde caiu mas foi nesta linha).


Também vi esse vídeo, mas vi tantos, tantos, tantos com raios a caírem, outros só com o ronco. Até encontrei umas fotografias de uma casa na Foz do Arelho que tinha sido atingida por um raio na antena e que rebentou com a parede 

Bom, mas por hoje já me chega de eventos malucos  amanhã logo vejo se houve mais registos.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 03:11)

vamm disse:


> Sim, estava a ver isso mesmo agora. deve ter sido na zona entre aquela ponta do rochedo das fotos que coloquei à pouco e esse tal campo de golf. O que nos dá dois eventos separados, sendo este às 17h e um pouco mais a baixo.



A tromba foi avistada do edifício do golfe entre estas duas direcções:





Direcções obtidas por comparação da foto com o detalhe do terreno:


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2014 às 03:29)

Atenção ao minuto 3.30, no canto superior direito e ao som que se ouviu de seguida.
Minuto 4.40, ao fundo. novamente um estrondo.

O som penso que seja devido ao local onde a pessoa estava a filmar.


----------



## usoldier (5 Nov 2014 às 04:49)

StormRic disse:


> Sabes a que horas foi? Mesmo no Seixal ou mais para o lado da Areia Branca?
> 
> A única descarga registada aí nessa zona foi às 11:18.


A vivenda fica na Quinta Maria Gil,  Seixal,  Lourinhã,  vou tentar saber as horas exatas amanha


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 05:15)

Mais uma vista da trovoada, longe...






e vários fotogramas de vídeos feitos ao crepúsculo na direcção de uma célula a Oeste de Cascais:





Estes três são fotogramas consecutivos (0,04 s de intervalo) da mesma descarga:













e estes dois são de outra descarga, com intervalo de 5 fotogramas (0,2 s):


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2014 às 08:03)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *8,2ºC.
*
De momento céu maioritariamente nublado por estrato-cúmulos.


----------



## meko60 (5 Nov 2014 às 09:17)

Fotos espectaculares do StormRic !


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 09:22)

Boas,

T. minima:* 8,8ºC*
T.actual: *12,9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2014 às 09:25)

10ºC de minima!!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2014 às 10:31)

Mínima de 10,5ºC e neste momento 14,8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2014 às 10:48)

Boas!

Por aqui registei uma mínima de *6.6ºC*, por agora vai brilhando o Sol.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Nov 2014 às 11:29)

Bom dia

Mínima de *3,8ºC* 
De momento, *12,2ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 11:44)

15,6ºC e vento moderado a forte de NO.

Nota: Hoje houve a 1ª geada no 2ºlocal de seguimento, às 6:30 a temperatura era de *3,0ºC. *
Este Outono/Inverno vou fazer mais uma vez, a contagem do numero de dias de geada.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2014 às 12:02)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *9,0ºC*, depois de vários solavancos na temperatura durante a madrugada.

Actuais 16,1ºC com 57% de humidade. Céu pouco nublado por Cumulus, 1016 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2014 às 12:12)

Mínima de 13,4 ºC às 0h. Antes a temperatura até tinha estado mais baixa, mas a nebulosidade permanente neste local a tão baixa altitude não permitiu o arrefecimento nocturno.


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Nov 2014 às 12:14)

vamm disse:


> Se isso da Praia D'el Rey for aqui neste campo de golf, corresponde à mesma zona daquele visto na Foz do Arelho:


É um campo de golf mas nao tem nada haver com a praia del rey.. é outro resort chamado "Royal Obidos", e fica sensivelmente a 1 klm da aberta da foz do arelho, ou seja, muito proximo mesmo.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2014 às 12:20)

Boas

Mínima nada fria 13.2ºC

Agora muito sol céu limpo e tempo ameno 18,0ºC, 60%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## PauloAlex (5 Nov 2014 às 13:28)

Candy disse:


> Atenção ao minuto 3.30, no canto superior direito e ao som que se ouviu de seguida.
> Minuto 4.40, ao fundo. novamente um estrondo.
> 
> O som penso que seja devido ao local onde a pessoa estava a filmar.



Os sons que ouvem são os trovões que caíram bem perto (entre a Bufarda e a Atouguia da Baleia), a câmara estava encostada ao vidro os outros ruídos são da chuva/gelo a bater no vidro. A filmagem foi feita na direcção N/NE.


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Nov 2014 às 13:58)

Mais umas fotos do evento de ontem.. 
Fotos de Ze Caldinhas





As gaivotas "escondidas".. 




Fotos tiradas as 14:30..


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2014 às 15:25)

Temperatura actual 16ºC.
Registei 8ºC por volta das 6 da manhã. 

Estamos assim a NE/E de Peniche


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 16:00)

Cumulus pequenos, estratocumulus, por vezes altocumulus; cumulus congestus só ao longe no oceano para oeste. Um belo sol em atmosfera limpa: a temperatura na varanda virada a sul chegou aos 26º, de noite desceu só aos 12º (não tem significado meteorológico mas é só para fazer inveja ). Ainda hei-de experimentar arranjar um termómetro clássico de máx/mín., barato, e colocá-lo no campo aqui ao lado, para ver as mínimas que se atingem ali. É que é normal ficar branco a partir desta altura, mas é preciso que o vento páre.
Nortada fraca, por vezes moderada.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 16:03)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Mais umas fotos do evento de ontem..
> Fotos de Ze Caldinhas
> 
> 
> ...



14:30 de certeza? Os outros relatos agrupam-se em torno das 13:42 para o funil/tornado e 17h para a tromba marinha. Boa foto a de cima, talvez a mais próxima até agora.


----------



## PauloAlex (5 Nov 2014 às 16:09)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Mais umas fotos do evento de ontem..
> Fotos de Ze Caldinhas
> 
> 
> ...



Bem devo ser eu que estou a ficar baralhado, mas afinal quantas nuvens funil apareceram ontem aqui na zona?

É que se esta é das 14:30, tenho 12 minutos de filme (o que aparece acelerado no vídeo que coloquei, antes da chuva) que tenho de ver com mais calma. A filmagem foi feita das 14:15 às 14:27, e a direcção foi N/NE (Baleal, Foz, Caldas), provavelmente estou longe de mais para ver essa nuvem funil, mas se hora está correcta a célula que estava a filmar era essa.


----------



## RickStorm (5 Nov 2014 às 16:20)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma manhã com algumas nuvens ( View My Video ), o Sol lá acabou por ganhar destaque até agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Nov 2014 às 16:26)

Céu completamente negro para NE e arco-íris em formação. 

O negro aproxima-se e parece que vai chover !


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 16:27)

PauloAlex disse:


> Bem devo ser eu que estou a ficar baralhado, mas afinal quantas nuvens funil apareceram ontem aqui na zona?
> 
> É que se esta é das 14:30, tenho 12 minutos de filme (o que aparece acelerado no vídeo que coloquei, antes da chuva) que tenho de ver com mais calma. A filmagem foi feita das 14:15 às 14:27, e a direcção foi N/NE (Baleal, Foz, Caldas), provavelmente estou longe de mais para ver essa nuvem funil, mas se hora está correcta a célula que estava a filmar era essa.



  eu não garanto que não sejam três! O relógio da câmara não está com a hora de verão? Mesmo assim ficava o mais tardar às 13:27 e o funil teria que ter durado pelo menos 15 minutos.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (5 Nov 2014 às 16:41)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui de manhã choveu um aguaceiro moderado mas depois à medida que o dia foi avançado a nebulosidade reduziu bastante e agora o sol aparece com boas abertas.
No entanto parece que a chuva já vai regressar amanha em algumas regiões cobrindo todo o continente por volta do fim de semana.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 16:41)

vamm disse:


> No seguimento disto:
> 
> Mais imagens da Foz do Arelho:
> Link da publicação num facebook de uma senhora Susana Falcão Bastos



Enviei uma mensagem a esta senhora. Também tem vídeos supostamente mostrando os efeitos da tromba no litoral.

Estou a localizar estas fotos agora e a cruzá-las com a tirada do campo de golfe.

Já encontrei! Está perfeitamente identificado o local e a direcção: restaurante Rio Cortiço Lagoa, direcção ONO.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Nov 2014 às 16:49)

A célula de à pouco:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 16:56)

Boas tardes,

Mais um dia algo frio.

Extremos térmicos: *8,8ºC* / *16,1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (5 Nov 2014 às 17:25)

Temperatura actual:* 13,1ºC*

Máxima: *16,2ºC*
Mínima: *3,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 17:41)

AndréFrade disse:


> A célula de à pouco:



 fantástico efeito, bem apanhado, especialmente aquele momento com o raio único de sol! Essa célula parece que foi só para ti, completamente isolada!


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 17:45)

Resultado da intersecção das observações da tromba marinha da Foz do Arelho ontem: ou estava a 20 Km da costa (??) ou as fotos foram tiradas em momentos diferentes. Claro que me inclino para a segunda hipótese.





Direcções obtidas a partir das fotos realizadas no terraço do restaurante (os erros são sempre inferiores a 1º)





falta ainda conjugar com o vídeo mas este tem pouca definição e a tromba ou estava no início ou no fim. As horas exactas dos registos é sempre o mais importante em caçadas de eventos.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 17:55)

*13,0ºC*


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2014 às 18:05)

Às 17h30  Cabo Carvoeiro
Vento Norte 14ºC


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2014 às 18:13)

Eu tenho um video que fiz ontem às 14h30, hora que houve um grande estalo. Filmei do centro de Peniche na direcção do baleal. O problema é que tenho o mercado municipal e uma casa de 1º andar pela frente. Foi um pé de água mt forte acompanhado de rajadas fortes. Vê-se a nuvem e o fim da célula.


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2014 às 19:05)

Umas fotos tiradas de hoje à tarde:


----------



## PauloAlex (5 Nov 2014 às 19:26)

StormRic disse:


> eu não garanto que não sejam três! O relógio da câmara não está com a hora de verão? Mesmo assim ficava o mais tardar às 13:27 e o funil teria que ter durado pelo menos 15 minutos.


Por acaso nessa altura ainda estava na hora de verão, por isso é que ja retirei uma hora, a hora final do ficheiro é 15:27, por isso a hora real é 14:27. A continuação foi feita em tempo real (video com os trovões que já coloquei aqui). Já estive a ver o vídeo que está acelerado com algum cuidado e não vi nada de mais. Estou agora a enviar com boa qualidade e velocidade normal para o youtube, quando estiver online meto aqui para se quiserem poderem "procurar" algo.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2014 às 19:29)

Boa noite.

Hoje: *9,0ºC* / *16,6ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 12,9ºC e vento fraco, com 71% de humidade. 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 20:07)

Bom arrefecimento.
*11,4ºC
84% HR*


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2014 às 20:09)

Boas

Mínima de 13,2ºC (pode ser ainda batida!!)
Máxima de 18,9ºC

Agora estão 14,8ºC, 74%Hr, 1018,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 20:23)

StormRic disse:


> Resultado da intersecção das observações da tromba marinha da Foz do Arelho ontem: ou estava a 20 Km da costa (??) ou as fotos foram tiradas em momentos diferentes. Claro que me inclino para a segunda hipótese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A minha opinião pende para horas diferentes: uns no início/meio e outros no meio/fim. O que nos pode dar a localização no meio dessas duas trajetórias 




Teles disse:


> Umas fotos tiradas de hoje à tarde:


Porque é que nunca vejo o céu assim? 
Excelentes fotos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2014 às 21:17)

Mais um dia de frio!  Chuviscou apenas às 9h20 em Belas, que pelo radar era uma célula a dissipar-se... 

Céu limpo durante a manhã, e mais nuvens à hora de almoço e durante a tarde... Eu até andava à procura do sol só para me aquecer! Sol de Inverno 

Agora à noite céu também limpo com a lua a iluminar grandiosamente o céu! Estava magnifica!


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 21:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom arrefecimento.
> *11,4ºC
> 84% HR*



Está a descer mais depressa do que ontem mas desconfio que a meio da noite a descida vai ser travada por entrada de nublosidade associada às frentes quentes em dissipação que se aproximam.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 22:11)

Hoje ao amanhecer, materialização do fluxo forte de nor-noroeste nos níveis médios/altos e os últimos cumulus ainda a produzirem aguaceiros fracos:





Ainda houve a tentativa de repetir o espectacular arco-íris de ontem mas já não havia precipitação suficiente:





Off-topic: o crescimento e floração dos canaviais este ano tem sido excepcional.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 22:14)

Aconteceu isso(entrada de nuvens) por volta das 21horas, foi  pena, pois a temperatura estava a cair a um bom ritmo, entretanto já limpou, a temperatura recomeçou a descer.

T.actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## PauloAlex (5 Nov 2014 às 22:39)

Time-lapse Hoje da 13:45 às 16:15 UTC


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2014 às 22:46)

Estão 14,1ºC 

Amanha já volto aos 20ºC foi bom o frio de meio dia lol


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 22:55)

Lá vai a Praia da Rainha para o frigorífico e vamos a ver se não chega ao congelador...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 23:36)

*10,5ºC
94% HR*


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Nov 2014 às 23:49)

StormRic disse:


> Lá vai a Praia da Rainha para o frigorífico e vamos a ver se não chega ao congelador...




Boas podes dar o link de onde vao buscar esses dados pff?


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 23:57)

celia salta disse:


> Boas podes dar o link de onde vao buscar esses dados pff?



É nas observações de superfície da página do IPMA mas no lado direito onde diz *mapa dinâmico horário:*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/index-map-hora.jsp


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 00:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> *10,5ºC
> 94% HR*



Está mais húmido do que se podia esperar, mesmo com essa temperatura. Talvez já esteja a mudar a massa de ar.





deve haver nevoeiros e neblinas nos vales e terras baixas. Aliás está incluído na previsão para a próxima madrugada/manhã.
P.da Rainha 7º; Barreiro e Cabo Carvoeiro nem se mexem dos mornos 15,5º e 16,4º.
Neste ritmo chegaria aos 4º mas... duvido.


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2014 às 00:11)

Boa noite!

Aqui no Sul do Ribatejo registo 10.1ºC neste momento, a mínima esta noite não deve descer tanto como ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2014 às 00:26)

Céu limpo, finalmente.
*10,0ºC
*
StormRic, pode ser que a partir deste momento ocorra uma boa descida, vamos ver.
Se a inversão na Praia da Rainha começa a carborar, nem sei onde é que vai parar.


----------



## Candy (6 Nov 2014 às 00:56)

Um raio que caiu ontem pelas 14h28, em Peniche,  caiu numa unidade fabril, junto à praia da gamboa,  ao lado do intermarche.
Eu publiquei ontem um video da chuvada que acompanhou esse raio. Vê-se o clarão e ouve-se o estalo.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 01:13)

Candy disse:


> Um raio que caiu ontem pelas 14h28, em Peniche,  caiu numa unidade fabril, junto à praia da gamboa,  ao lado do intermarche.
> Eu publiquei ontem um video da chuvada que acompanhou esse raio. Vê-se o clarão e ouve-se o estalo.



Deve ser aquele do minuto 3:30 do vídeo.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 01:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Céu limpo, finalmente.
> *10,0ºC
> *
> StormRic, pode ser que a partir deste momento ocorra uma boa descida, vamos ver.
> Se a inversão na Praia da Rainha começa a carborar, nem sei onde é que vai parar.



parece que estabilizaram ou subiram ligeiramente em alguns locais








mas numa grande parte continua a descer, estranho...
Alguém ligou o aquecimento na P.da Rainha.
Eu agora aposto mas é em Aljezur


----------



## Candy (6 Nov 2014 às 01:22)

StormRic disse:


> Está mais húmido do que se podia esperar, mesmo com essa temperatura. Talvez já esteja a mudar a massa de ar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe... vem cá ver os mornos 16º ;-)
O vento dá a sensação de im gelo do caraças!!!


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 01:34)

Candy disse:


> Hehe... vem cá ver os mornos 16º ;-)
> O vento dá a sensação de im gelo do caraças!!!




pois é, enquanto que aqui o vento é quase nulo, por aí 17 Km/h...


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 01:41)

Dez horas de sol hoje.
Começou com cores quentes (só as cores, claro)





e acabou a brincar aos faróis:


----------



## Candy (6 Nov 2014 às 01:54)

StormRic disse:


> pois é, enquanto que aqui o vento é quase nulo, por aí 17 Km/h...


Por acaso agora não há vento. As árvores nem mexem. Lol... Mas a temperatura está a baixar. 14ºC no centro. Mas um friooooo...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2014 às 09:07)

Mínima de 12,8ºC, hoje já voltamos aos 20ºC em muito sitio, estão já uns péssimos 15,7ºC .


----------



## PauloAlex (6 Nov 2014 às 10:03)

StormRic disse:


> Deve ser aquele do minuto 3:30 do vídeo.



Não pode ser. O Raio do minuto 3:30 caiu sensivelmente por volta das 14:32, além disso em termos de distâncias e direcção é impossível ser esse. Pelo som o raio caiu +- a 850m.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2014 às 11:23)

Boas,

T.minima: *9,6ºC*
T.actual: *17,5ºC*


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2014 às 11:25)

Bom dia!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo tivemos uma noite bem menos fria, mas mesmo assim a temperatura caiu abaixo dos 10ºC, ficando a mínima nos *9.5ºC*.

Por agora céu com bastante nebulosidade mas com algumas abertas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2014 às 12:31)

Entre as 8h e as 9h subiu logo 3ºC, e já nem se repara no frio na Amadora, uns bons 18,2ºC e abafado, até se está bem de t-shirt.
Algumas nuvens parecem ameaçadoras mas acho que a nebulosidade intensa não deve criar precipitação.


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Nov 2014 às 13:49)

Por aqui algum sol, 16 graus e o céu a querer "carregar"..


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2014 às 13:55)

Chuviscos


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2014 às 14:08)

Vai chuviscando também por aqui. 17,2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2014 às 14:15)

Já passou a chuva fraca/moderada, arrefeceu, *15,7ºC*.


----------



## Candy (6 Nov 2014 às 14:43)

Por aqui ainda não chove, mas deve faltar pouco. Céu todo tapado.
18ºC


----------



## mr_miglas (6 Nov 2014 às 14:56)

Chuviscos em Coimbra.
A ficar mais escuro agora..


----------



## Zapiao (6 Nov 2014 às 15:17)

Chuvisca nos Olivais Coimbra.


----------



## Candy (6 Nov 2014 às 16:08)

Por Peniche chove há mais de meia hora.


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Nov 2014 às 16:16)

Por aqui chuvisca desde as 15:30..


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 16:56)

PauloAlex disse:


> Não pode ser. O Raio do minuto 3:30 caiu sensivelmente por volta das 14:32, além disso em termos de distâncias e direcção é impossível ser esse. Pelo som o raio caiu +- a 850m.



Sendo o vídeo feito nesse local a tua conclusão é absolutamente correcta. Não sabia a posição relativa dos locais, da toma do vídeo e da unidade industrial atingida.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 16:59)

Céu encoberto em Carcavelos, homogeneamente cinzento escuro, vento fraco de oeste. Ainda não choveu. Há no entanto um leve cheiro a terra molhada.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 17:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> T.minima: *9,6ºC*
> T.actual: *17,5ºC*



Comparação das temperaturas às 5h e às 6h desta madrugada:









Aljezur ganhou para a região sul. P.da Rainha terá chegado aos 6º ou talvez menos no entanto.
Cabo Carvoeiro bem "morno", não se pode queixar de frio


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 17:08)

Pouca chuva a esperar nas próximas horas, chuviscos e chuva fraca que a julgar pelo radar não deve acumular grande coisa, embora nestas situações de chuva miúda o radar acusa pouco.





A direcção do deslocamento das manchas dos ecos de precipitação é de OSO para ENE.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 17:11)

Começou agora a chuviscar/chuva fraca em Carcavelos. Céu pesado e horizonte fechado pela precipitação/neblina. Vento aumentou e é de OSO agora.
Muito escuro e frio. Sensação invernal...


----------



## meko60 (6 Nov 2014 às 17:59)

Boas!
Por aqui,morrinha.


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

Boas

Mínima de 12,0ºC
Máxima de 19,3ºC

Rajada máxima 27km/h

Agora estão uns amenos 16,6ºC, 89%Hr, 1018,6hpa e vento fraco

A frente só vai nos afectar durante a madrugada, não espero muita coisa talvez uns 5mm


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 18:27)

Não chove aqui há cerca de uma hora. Permanece o pavimento humedecido mas sem poças. Vento moderado de OSO.

O nascer do sol hoje foi discreto:


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2014 às 18:32)

Boas tardes/noites

Extremos de hoje: *9,6ºC* / *18,2ºC*

T.actual:  *15,1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2014 às 19:16)

Começou a pingar às 13h em Belas mas durante uns 5 minutos.
Já na Amadora começou a chuviscar e passou a chuva fraca entre as 14h-16h e deixou o chão todo molhado com algumas poças.
Ficou tudo surpreendido porque não se estava à espera...

As minimas de hoje devem só chegar aos 15ºC, algum estranho


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2014 às 19:17)

Boa noite!

Ao contrario do Litoral aqui um pouco mais para o Interior não houve chuvisco, esperemos pela madrugada deve trazer alguma (pouca) precipitação aqui às lezírias.

Registo no meu sensor uns amenos 16.0ºC.


----------



## Candy (6 Nov 2014 às 19:24)

StormRic disse:


> Sendo o vídeo feito nesse local a tua conclusão é absolutamente correcta. Não sabia a posição relativa dos locais, da toma do vídeo e da unidade industrial atingida.


O raio caiu às 14h27-28. É o que regista o meu tlm que tem hora certinha. Eu estava a filmar e apanhei esse momento. O raio não se vê por ter um prédio à frente, mas a imagem nesse instante ficou toda branca.  Foi a uns 600 metros, ou menos, de mim.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 19:46)

Candy disse:


> O raio caiu às 14h27-28. É o que regista o meu tlm que tem hora certinha. Eu estava a filmar e apanhei esse momento. O raio não se vê por ter um prédio à frente, mas a imagem nesse instante ficou toda branca.  Foi a uns 600 metros, ou menos, de mim.



 mas então não estou a perceber, estamos a falar do mesmo raio? A distância não é de 5 Km? A que raio se refere o PauloAlex nesta mensagem http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-34#post-454947 ?


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 19:47)

Visão geral às 18h (cada vez faltam mais estações a comunicar atempadamente...)




Só Lisboa a registar nesta hora:


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Nov 2014 às 19:53)

Chove com intensidade na praia del rey.. ate que enfim uma chuva de jeito


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Nov 2014 às 19:53)

Foi sol de pouca dura, ja acalmou!


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

Acalmou mas ainda continua a chuver bem.. ou como se costuma dizer.. certinho!


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 20:26)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Foi sol de pouca dura, ja acalmou!



Pois, o radar está com ecos esparsos e fraquinhos, continuam a mover-se para ENE.
Aqui em Carcavelos já secou o pavimento, mas sente-se um chuvisco fraco trazido pelo vento moderado. A temperatura subiu, já não se sente frio, a frente quente deve ter passado.


----------



## PauloAlex (6 Nov 2014 às 20:33)

Com algum atraso, mas cá está, o video em velocidade normal e HD (4-11-2014 14:15-14:27 UTC)


Quando começou a chover tirei a câmara o telhado e desci um andar e filmei da janela (a tal parte que já publiquei em velocidade normal).


----------



## PauloAlex (6 Nov 2014 às 20:41)

StormRic disse:


> mas então não estou a perceber, estamos a falar do mesmo raio? A distância não é de 5 Km? A que raio se refere o PauloAlex nesta mensagem http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-34#post-454947 ?



O Raio que a Candy filmou foi outro e não o que aparece no meu video, coloquei o mapa para explicar isso mesmo, além da hora ser diferente, nunca poderia ser o mesmo devido à distância, no meu video o trovão é audível +- 2.5s após a filmagem do raio. Além disso aparece à direita no video, Peniche fica à esquerda e está "tapada" pelos telhados das casas.


----------



## Candy (6 Nov 2014 às 21:47)

PauloAlex disse:


> O Raio que a Candy filmou foi outro e não o que aparece no meu video, coloquei o mapa para explicar isso mesmo, além da hora ser diferente, nunca poderia ser o mesmo devido à distância, no meu video o trovão é audível +- 2.5s após a filmagem do raio. Além disso aparece à direita no video, Peniche fica à esquerda e está "tapada" pelos telhados das casas.


É... foram vários raios, mesmo. Aquela hora trovejou muito.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 21:52)

Vento moderado em Carcavelos, com rajadas, espalha um chuvisco fraco que nem consegue molhar.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2014 às 22:08)

*15,8ºC*
Vento moderado
*1,5 mm*


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 22:41)

Aqui o vento está mais fraco, a cobertura de nuvens tornou-se fina e vê-se a Lua através dos altocumulus.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 23:11)

EMA's de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho e Lisboa Geofísico sem dados desde ontem 

Só 47 da mais de 80 estações automáticas que estavam a funcionar estão a registar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2014 às 00:17)

StormRic disse:


> EMA's de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho e Lisboa Geofísico sem dados desde ontem
> 
> Só 47 da mais de 80 estações automáticas que estavam a funcionar estão a registar.


Também reparei nisso. Enfim...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2014 às 00:18)

Todos sabemos que no Inverno o litoral costuma ganhar nas temperaturas minimas, sempre superiores ao interior, devido à ação do mar e do que nós aprendemos todos. Mas quando vimos isso a acontecer é lindo! 

Perfeito!


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 00:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Todos sabemos que no Inverno o litoral costuma ganhar nas temperaturas minimas, sempre superiores ao interior, devido à ação do mar e do que nós aprendemos todos. Mas quando vimos isso a acontecer é lindo!
> 
> Perfeito!



Efeito esse acentuado este ano e numa situação de OSO pela temperatura da água com forte anomalia positiva.





A propósito: já repuseram as comunicações e registos para as estações que estavam em falta.


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2014 às 01:06)

Boa noite!

Ao inicio da noite tivemos por aqui algum chuvisco, mas não acumulou nada na estação que me serve de referência em Benavente. A temperatura continua alta, aliás até subiu ligeiramente e está agora nos 16.4ºC no meu sensor, sem vento e sem precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 01:25)

Está a chegar precipitação ao litoral da região Centro:


----------



## celsomartins84 (7 Nov 2014 às 02:31)

StormRic disse:


> Está a chegar precipitação ao litoral da região Centro:


Foi uma boa rega! Quando acabou de chuver soprou um vento fortissimo durante uns minutos.. depois acalmou..


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 02:35)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Foi uma boa rega! Quando acabou de chuver soprou um vento fortissimo durante uns minutos.. depois acalmou..



Mas a frente ainda não passou nas Caldas:


----------



## celsomartins84 (7 Nov 2014 às 02:37)

StormRic disse:


> Mas a frente ainda não passou nas Caldas:


Entre as 01:40 e as 02:10 chuveu bastante!!


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 02:41)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Entre as 01:40 e as 02:10 chuveu bastante!!



Uma frente algo estranha:


----------



## Candy (7 Nov 2014 às 02:47)

Chove bem por Peniche.
Temperatura 17ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (7 Nov 2014 às 02:56)

Começa novamente a chuver.. Pingos bastante grossos ate estalam nas janelas!


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2014 às 02:58)

Boa madrugada!

Temperatura bem elevada para uma madrugada de Novembro, estou com uns quase tropicais 17.2ºC. Sopra uma leve aragem e de momento não ocorre precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 03:28)

Entre a 1h e as 2h:




e entre as 2h e as 3h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2014 às 04:01)

Pela Base Aérea nº6 (Montijo), alguns períodos de chuva fraca na hora precedente.

De momento com céu muito nublado (7/8) por Cumulus e Stratocumulus e por vezes alguns aguaceiros na vizinhança.

18,0 ºC com 17,0 ºC de ponto de orvalho.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 04:21)

Carcavelos finalmente com chuva a acumular, com bastante vento.

Chuva forte!


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 04:51)

Parou a chuva. O vento amainou. As nuvens baixas abriram revelando nuvens médias finas a deixar ver o luar. Movimento das nuvens é de OSO. Temperatura terá descido cerca de dois graus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2014 às 04:52)

Chuva fraca na Base Aérea do Montijop, mas avistam-se aguaceiros na vizinhança com maior intensidade, a ponto de deixarem de ser visíveis algumas localidades.

Tecto das nuvens a baixar significativamente, para cerca de 1700 pés.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2014 às 10:06)

Mais uma frente anti sul!!  caíram uns ridículos 1,8mm ainda pior que esperava!

A mínima foi quente 16,3ºC

Agora está um tempo abafado 18,6ºC, 83%Hr e céu muito nublado de palha


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2014 às 11:45)

Boas,

T.minima: *15,0ºC* ( Será batida logo ao final da tarde/Inicio de noite)
T.actual: *17,4ºC*
Acumulado: *2,3 mm*


----------



## Microburst (7 Nov 2014 às 16:02)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Chuva fraca na Base Aérea do Montijop, mas avistam-se aguaceiros na vizinhança com maior intensidade, a ponto de deixarem de ser visíveis algumas localidades.
> 
> Tecto das nuvens a baixar significativamente, para cerca de 1700 pés.




Olha um colega da minha antiga, e para sempre querida, BA6.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 16:03)

Boas tardes

Madrugada e manhã de céu ainda cinzento, cobertura de altoestratus, depois estratocumulus e altocumulus. Algumas abertas,vento fraco de oes-noroeste.


----------



## Candy (7 Nov 2014 às 16:12)

Boas,
Por cá as árvores quase não mexem.
Temperatura 16ºC
Céu com abertas mas a querer ficar todo tapado.

Para sul











Para Norte





Para Nordeste/Este






Edit: Última foto é a nordeste/este e não noroeste/este, como havia mencionado.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2014 às 17:21)

Boas tardes,

T.maxima: *17,8ºC*
T.actual: *15,9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 17:22)

História do dia em duas fotos:

antes do nascer do sol





à tarde





um dia calmo depois de uma noite ventosa e com chuva/chuvisco.

Mantém-se o vento de oeste, mas fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2014 às 19:48)

Como esperado, a minima já foi batida, estão 14,8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2014 às 20:05)

Muito estranho, a temperatura subiu entre as 21h e as 3h quase 3ºC, e depois teve uma descida acentuada de 3ºC exatamente às 4h, em apenas minutos...Alguém me sabe explicar este fenómeno?

Choveu durante a madrugada, à 1h, às 4h e às 6h da manhã, e apenas chuviscou por volta das 12h. Máxima ficou nos 19,3ºC
Nuvens quase estáticas durante o dia todo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2014 às 20:08)

StormRic disse:


> Efeito esse acentuado este ano e numa situação de OSO pela temperatura da água com forte anomalia positiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tenho acompanhado sempre a temperatura do mar e raramente tem baixado dos 20ºC, em Setembro e Outubro, melhor do que no Verão, mas pelos vistos agora vai baixar até aos 18ºC... Não sei quais são as temps. normais da água para estes meses, mas acredito que a anomalia seja grande.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 20:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito estranho, a temperatura subiu entre as 21h e as 3h quase 3ºC, e depois teve uma descida acentuada de 3ºC exatamente às 4h, em apenas minutos...Alguém me sabe explicar este fenómeno?
> 
> Choveu durante a madrugada, à 1h, às 4h e às 6h da manhã, e apenas chuviscou por volta das 12h. Máxima ficou nos 19,3ºC
> Nuvens quase estáticas durante o dia todo.



A subida deve-se ao sector quente pré-frontal; a descida à passagem da frente fria que efectivamente ocorreu por essa altura. Veja-se a minha mensagem dessa hora, http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-37#post-455122 , foi quando passou a chuva forte, aqui tive uma descida de 2º.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2014 às 22:17)

Chuva fraca
14,1ºC


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 22:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuva fraca
> 14,1ºC



Lá está ela:
imagem das 22:20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aqui ainda não chegou. O movimento é para ESE.
Vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2014 às 23:04)

Boa noite!

Dia sem grande interesse em termos meteorológicos, caracterizado por céu nublado com abertas e temperaturas amenas.

Por agora 14.1ºC, a mínima do dia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Nov 2014 às 23:17)

Boa noite.

Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade, mais do que esperava. 

*13,7ºC* actuais e mínima do dia até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

Dados de ontem (7-11-14)

Temperatura minima: *13,5ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17,8ºC*
Acumulado: *2,5 mm*

Agora: *13,8ºC*

O ECMWF coloca trovoada para amanhã, isto nas horas centrais do dia, curioso...o desvaneio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Nov 2014 às 00:55)

StormRic disse:


> A subida deve-se ao sector quente pré-frontal; a descida à passagem da frente fria que efectivamente ocorreu por essa altura. Veja-se a minha mensagem dessa hora, http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-37#post-455122 , foi quando passou a chuva forte, aqui tive uma descida de 2º.



Ah é que nem reparei na passagem da frente, tenho de começar a ver melhor as frentes. Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2014 às 04:39)

Aguaceiros já chegaram ao litoral centro: chove em Peniche


----------



## Thomar (8 Nov 2014 às 09:36)

Bom dia! Cai um aguaceiro por aqui. Está frescote/agradável, temperatura actual +15,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 09:48)

*Boas,

15,5ºC
1,5 mm
*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2014 às 10:07)

Vão caindo aguaceiros moderados a fortes de forma intervalada. 15,5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Nov 2014 às 11:19)

Bom dia
Ta agora a cair um aguaceiro fraco com bastante vento a mistura.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 11:45)

16,2ºC e vento moderado.
1,5 mm


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2014 às 12:49)

Boas,
Aguaceiro forte neste momento.  Temperatura 18ºC. 
Tem sido uma manhã de chuva. Choce, pára, chove...

Cerca das 4h30, desta madrugada, caiu um aguaceiro mt forte e registei 11ºC.


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Nov 2014 às 12:53)

Bastante instabilidade para o norte e tambem alguma para o centro..


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2014 às 13:13)

acabou de cair um aguaceiro razoavel ma pouca duração aqui na Fajarda, 0.7mm hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 13:16)

Vai chovendo na serra.
Pedra Amarela:







Agora, tambem já chove por aqui, ainda com fraca intensidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Nov 2014 às 13:44)

Chuva por Carcavelos... 18.2ºC e a descer...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 13:55)

Estes aguaceiros sucessivos fizeram a temperatura cair para os actuais 15,3ºC.
O radar está interessante, aproxima-se precipitação intensa.


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2014 às 14:12)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo, neste momento, acompanhado de rajadas de vento fortes. 
A temperatura baixou para 15ºC.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2014 às 14:18)

Boa tarde!

Início de tarde com aguaceiros moderados aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. 

Mau dia para ir à Feira do Cavalo da Golegã...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 14:22)

Céu interessante a Oeste, a chuvada está prestes a entrar.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Nov 2014 às 14:28)

Boa tarde

Início de tarde chuvoso, com aguaceiros fortes. Temperatura em queda, 16.5ºC actuais.


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

Temperatura baixou 4º em hora e meia.
Temperatura às 13h00 = 18ºC
Temperatura actual (14h37)= 14ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

Chove forte. Tempo brutal, pena estar tão quente 16,3ºC .


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Nov 2014 às 14:39)

Que carga de água enorme caiu à pouco atrás com rajadas fortes!  Agora ainda vai chovendo mas moderadamente.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

Aqui por Santo Estêvão acabou de cair um curto mas intenso aguaceiro, registo 16.5ºC, céu muito nublado a Oeste deve vir aí mais molho.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 15:01)

Boa chuvada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2014 às 15:09)

Por aqui chove de forma moderada. Começou com uns chuviscos por volta da hora de almoço, aumentado agora de intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 15:20)

Chove bastante, mais um aguaceiro intenso.
14,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2014 às 15:25)

Tempo belo .


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2014 às 15:29)

Impressionante a diferença da imagem entre o mosaico de radares e o radar de Coruche, no site do ipma!


----------



## Firefigther (8 Nov 2014 às 15:30)

Bastante chuva pela Moita.


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

chove bem por coruche


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

O dia ficou frio, estão 12,8ºC.
T.máxima *17,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2014 às 15:36)

chuva forte agora!


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2014 às 15:40)

Em Almada deve estar jeitoso!


----------



## AndreaSantos (8 Nov 2014 às 16:14)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Que carga de água enorme caiu à pouco atrás com rajadas fortes!  Agora ainda vai chovendo mas moderadamente.


Olá Miguel, confirmo o que disseste. Andava pelas tasquinhas de S. Martinho e a chuva foi tão forte, que o barulho dentro do pavilhão era assustador.


----------



## AndreaSantos (8 Nov 2014 às 16:21)

Imagem de aguaceiros registada perto de Torres Vedras, por volta das 9h00 da manhã. Entretanto, piorou. Aguaceiros mais frequentes, fortes e vento moderado.


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2014 às 16:49)

Vem aí molha da grossa. 
Ja se sentem umas rajadas mais fortes. 
A temperatura continua nos 14ºC


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Nov 2014 às 17:09)

Por aqui o vento também está a aumentar gradualmente a velocidade e o céu está com aspecto ameaçador.


----------



## Garcia (8 Nov 2014 às 17:10)

há-de estar a chegar a Torres Vedras uma boa molha..


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Nov 2014 às 17:11)

Uma pequena aparição do sol neste dia de inverno com muito vento e alguma chuva..


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

Já chove bem por aqui com vento forte à mistura


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2014 às 17:25)

De repente a temperatura subiu dos 14 para os 18ºC  

Cusquem o tópico litoral norte. Postaram um video de uma célula com movimento rotativo.


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2014 às 17:39)

Voltou a descer aos 15ºC
Oh raios...


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2014 às 18:01)

Cabo Carvoeiro
Vento norte moderado  com rajadas
Temperatura 15ºC

A NW




A oeste


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2014 às 18:04)

14.7ºC 5.6mm acumulado


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Nov 2014 às 19:24)

Às 14h45 começou a chover torrencialmente e cheguei que nem um pinto a casa! Todo ensopado. Até agora já acumulou 5mm!

Na noite de segunda para terça vai ser lindo! Já preveem acumulação de quase 25mm


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 19:34)

Aguaceiro moderado, mais um.

*13,1ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Nov 2014 às 21:50)

Aguaceiro forte tal como os outros que já caíram acompanhado de rajadas fortes de vento.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2014 às 22:12)

Boas

A frente passou por aqui a meio da tarde mais ou menos, o cumulado de precipitação é de 4,4mm até ao momento!! as próximas horas serão de aguaceiros moderados alguns podem ser fortes.

Mínima de 13,7ºC
Máxima de 18,6ºC

Rajada máxima 35km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

Aguaceiro moderado puxado a vento, vêem aí muitos mais.


----------



## AndreaSantos (8 Nov 2014 às 23:08)

Aguaceiro muito forte neste momento perto de Torres Vedras.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 23:15)

*5,6 mm*

*11,9ºC* (actual minima)


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2014 às 23:52)

Boa noite!

Aqui pelas lezírias registo *12.1ºC*, que é também a mínima do dia.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (9 Nov 2014 às 00:09)

Chuvinha aqui e da boa!  

Dados actuais (Mafra - 23:55)

T= *10,3ºC*
Humidade 96%
Cobertura de nuvens: 68%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 60%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.9
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 1.9
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 17,1

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: *0* de *12*

Vento= NW - 18,8 km/h (Rajadas de 27,2 km/h)
PA= 1013,8 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h13
Pôr do Sol: 17h28

Lua: idade de 16.3 dias e luminosidade de 94,9%.
Quarto Minguante: *6 noites* (14 Nov - 15:15)
Próxima Lua Nova:* 13 noites *(22 Nov - 12:32)
Quarto Crescente:*  20 noites* (29 Nov - 10:06)
Próxima Lua Cheia: *27 noites* (6 Dez - 12:27)
*
Solstício de Inverno:* 21 Dez - 23:03 (UTC)


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 01:20)

Boas noites

Ontem em Carcavelos de madrugada e manhã só caíram aguaceiros fracos. Então às 14:30 com a chegada da frente fria desabou o céu e choveu torrencialmente durante menos de 10 minutos e depois continuou a chover até acabar de passar a frente às 15h. O resto do dia estive em Lisboa e caíram alguns aguaceiros mas nenhum forte; aqui por Carcavelos os vestígios são apenas de aguaceiros fracos. A noite em Lisboa até estava agradável e luarenta, com estrelas.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 01:25)

O pós frontal apresenta numerosas células na massa de ar frio. Algumas a chegar agora:






Não houve actividade eléctrica até ao momento, até estou a estranhar


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2014 às 01:28)

*Dados de ontem (8-11-14)*

T.minima: *11,0ºC*
T.máxima: *17,6ºC*
Rajada máxima:* 52,6 km/h*
Acumulado*: **5,6 mm*
*__________________________*

Agora: *12,2ºC*
Alguns aguaceiros moderados em aproximação.

Interessante a previsão das maximas para o dia de hoje, perspectiva-se um dia frio.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Nov 2014 às 01:28)

Noite calma por enquanto


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 01:29)

A frente passou muito rapidamente. Às 12h estava a entrar no Minho:





Às 15 horas estaria na região de Lisboa, e às 18 horas estava já no Alentejo e a chegar ao Algarve.


----------



## vamm (9 Nov 2014 às 02:00)

Nisso tens razão, a frente já pelas 17h estava a chegar a Évora, acalmou pouco depois das 19h.


----------



## Candy (9 Nov 2014 às 02:10)

StormRic disse:


> O pós frontal apresenta numerosas células na massa de ar frio. Algumas a chegar agora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Segundo o AEMET houve uma ou outra descarga, no mar. Foi só um piscar de olho e nada mais. 
Também estranhei não ter havido nada.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 02:13)

Candy disse:


> Segundo o AEMET houve uma ou outra descarga, no mar. Foi só um piscar de olho e nada mais.
> Também estranhei não ter havido nada.



Sim, vêem-se ali ao largo do litoral da zona norte. Nada parecido com o pós-frontal dos dias 3-4.


----------



## Candy (9 Nov 2014 às 02:43)

Rajadas de vento bem fortes, neste momento. Ouve-se o assobio do vento.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 05:13)

Segundo aguaceiro significativo aqui em Carcavelos (o primeiro foi uma hora atrás).


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 06:08)

Aguaceiro forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2014 às 09:44)

Bom dia,

*10,9ºC
4,1 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2014 às 10:55)

Bom dia.

O dia de ontem foi marcado pela passagem de vários aguaceiros, destacando-se a passagem da frente pelas 14:30-15:00, nessa altura choveu de facto muito.

A mínima foi de *11,5ºC* (não foi batida até às 23:59).

--
A mínima foi de hoje foi *9,3ºC*.

Neste momento estão 13,7ºC e cai um aguaceiro moderado.

*EDIT (10h57)* - Baixou aos 11,4ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2014 às 11:04)

Por aqui a noite, e madrugada foram bem regadas, agora de manha já fui plantar umas arvores, e a terra já está bem molhada.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2014 às 11:10)

Aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2014 às 11:15)

Já chove com alguma intensidade, temperatura a cair, estão *12,8ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2014 às 11:44)

Mínima de 10,8ºC, neste momento 14,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2014 às 11:54)

*12,4ºC*

Até ao momento, máxima de *14,8ºC*.

Parece que amanhã vai chover a potes.


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2014 às 11:56)

Boas

Mínima de 12,4ºC

Desde as 00h não acertou aqui nem um aguaceiro até agora, isto é que se chama azar!!

15,1ºC, 70%Hr, 1015,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2014 às 12:01)

Se tivesse postado mais cedo mais cedo chovia 

14,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2014 às 12:05)

Muito sol(por enquanto), perspectiva actual:


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Nov 2014 às 12:17)

Bom Dia!
Manhã Solarenga por estas bandas com apenas algumas nuvens!


----------



## Prates (9 Nov 2014 às 12:20)

Bom dia, pela Póvoa de Santa Iria mais um aguaceiro neste momento. Está fresco lá fora.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Nov 2014 às 12:44)

Manhã de aguaceiros fortes, estando neste momento a cair um puxado a vento.


----------



## Candy (9 Nov 2014 às 13:39)

Boa tarde,
Por cá,  vento quase nulo, temperatura 15ºC,  começaram a cair uns pingo grossos. 

Evolução a sul, nos últimos 45 minutos:













Actual a sul




Actual a norte


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Nov 2014 às 14:28)

Boas.
A nebulosidade está a aumentar neste momento e ameaça queda de chuva.
Céu bastante carregado a Nordeste com aparição de arco-íris.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

T.máxima: *15,1ºC*

Curioso, o Gilmet e o Mario Barros tiveram ambos uma máxima de *15,1ºC*. 

A minima da madrugada foi de *9,6ºC*, existe a possibilidade de ser igualada já que se prevê um bom arrefecimento até às 0horas,vamos ver.
Neste momento *13,7ºC* e algumas nuvens a N/NE.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2014 às 15:55)

Minima de* 10,5ºC*
Atual: *16ºC
*
Para Lisboa a máxima prevista é de 15ºC, mas a baixa de Lisboa já vai nuns estrondosos 20ºC! 
A chuva do pós-frontal deu-se mais durante a madrugada, com algumas células ainda bem constituídas.

Neste momento o céu está dividido! 

Para Norte: Nebulosidade dispersa e algumas ameaçadoras!














Para Sul: Sol, sol e mais sol! Céu praticamente limpo e quase que cega uma pessoa que não estava à espera de um dia tão soalheiro.









O dia de amanhã vai ser lindo! A pressão atmosférica vai baixar *quase 15 hPa* com a passagem da frente de segunda para terça  
Entre as 13h e a meia noite a chuva vai ser persistente, vamos ver se inunda alguma coisa, o que é mais provável. 

Ao meio dia passa a frente quente e começa a chuva fraca a moderada, mas às 17h deve começar o festival torrencial, com a passagem da frente fria!


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 16:45)

Boas tardes

Aguaceiros em geral fracos, apenas dois mais intensos pelas 11:30 e 14:30. Na maior parte passam ao largo da costa.





Nuvens altas a entrar agora de noroeste, já associadas ao novo sistema frontal, cirrocumulus, altocumulus.
Algumas nuvens médias mostraram tendência de formar lenticularis, presença de forte fluxo nos níveis médios/altos.


----------



## Candy (9 Nov 2014 às 16:54)

13ºC
Céu a norte. Está bonito, mas...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2014 às 17:03)

Está de facto interessante, perspectiva daqui.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2014 às 17:10)

Boa tarde.

Hoje: *10,9ºC* / *15,1ºC*.

Dia agradável, com alguns aguaceiros pela manhã. Tarde solarenga com vento fraco na generalidade, e céu muito nublado, essencialmente por Cirrocumulus e Cirrus Undulatus.

Actuais 14,3ºC com 58% de humidade. 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 17:20)

Candy disse:


> 13ºC
> Céu a norte. Está bonito, mas...





jonas_87 disse:


> Está de facto interessante, perspectiva daqui.



Um céu magnífico com estes altocumulus, não percam o poente.


----------



## Candy (9 Nov 2014 às 17:44)

A  oeste estamos assim, visto do Baleal


----------



## meko60 (9 Nov 2014 às 17:58)




----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 18:22)

O Poente e o Nascente, fonte inesgotável de inspiração...


----------



## meko60 (9 Nov 2014 às 18:25)

Sem dúvida!


----------



## Garcia (9 Nov 2014 às 18:26)

um dos meus poucos registos de hj..


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2014 às 18:49)

Boas

Mínima 11,8ºC com um forte aguaceiro pelas 13h:32m
Máxima 17,3ºC feito a meio da manha pelas 10h:37m

Rajada máxima 43km/h antes do forte aguaceiro pelas 13h:14m

Precipitação 1,6mm 

Agora 13,5ºC, 78%Hr, 1016,5hpa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## meko60 (9 Nov 2014 às 18:53)

Temperatura actual 13,7ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2014 às 18:55)

Ena... afinal temos fotógrafos por cá! 
Boas fotos que vão aparecendo por aqui.... Percam lá a vergonha e participem no concurso de fotografia da Troposfera....! Ou estão como medo de ficar em primeiro?

http://troposfera.pt/index.php/actividades/concurso-foto


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 18:58)

Todos os indicadores apontam para muita actividade frontal nos próximos dias: humidade abundante (raios de sol), jet nos níveis médios/altos (altocumulus em rápido desfile), oceano morno ao largo (cumulus abundantes sobre a água):


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 19:02)

Candy disse:


> A  oeste estamos assim, visto do Baleal



Este oceano a ficar bem movimentado e os cumulus céleres empurrados pelo que lá vem, adrenalina pura...


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 19:03)

Garcia disse:


> um dos meus poucos registos de hj..



Momento perfeito!


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 19:04)

meko60 disse:


>



Bela luz!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2014 às 19:10)

StormRic disse:


> Todos os indicadores apontam para muita actividade frontal nos próximos dias: humidade abundante (raios de sol), jet nos níveis médios/altos (altocumulus em rápido desfile), oceano morno ao largo (cumulus abundantes sobre a água):



O ideal para umas boas fotos para o concurso! Toca a participar!
http://troposfera.pt/index.php/actividades/concurso-foto


----------



## meko60 (9 Nov 2014 às 19:18)

Basta estar no sítio certo à hora certa......


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 19:25)

meko60 disse:


> Basta estar no sítio certo à hora certa......



E mesmo que seja no sítio errado há maneira de dar a volta com a habilidade de enquadrar e incluir subtis visões e informações como fizeste na tua foto!


----------



## meko60 (9 Nov 2014 às 19:27)

Isso é verdade StormRic.Vamos a ver se consigo alguma de jeito.


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2014 às 19:38)

Boas!

Dia com algum Sol aqui pelas lezírias mas algo fresco, por agora 13.0ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## Garcia (9 Nov 2014 às 20:02)

mais uma do céu de à pouco..

esta já com alguma edição de imagem...


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 20:16)

Garcia disse:


> mais uma do céu de à pouco..
> 
> esta já com alguma edição de imagem...



 os cumulus aí bem perto da costa e os lençois de altocumulus estendiam-se de norte a sul.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 20:59)

Gaivotas em terra e gaivotas ainda à procura. O solo está bem repleto de água. A visibilidade hoje foi muito boa. A ondulação em Carcavelos produziu boas ondas, ajudado pelo facto de o vento estar fraco em geral.


----------



## meko60 (9 Nov 2014 às 22:20)

Boas.Estão 13ºC em Almada e o céu apresenta-se assim:


----------



## vamm (9 Nov 2014 às 22:26)

StormRic disse:


> Gaivotas em terra e gaivotas ainda à procura. O solo está bem repleto de água. A visibilidade hoje foi muito boa. A ondulação em Carcavelos produziu boas ondas, ajudado pelo facto de o vento estar fraco em geral.



Esta última fotografia está um espanto! 
Não descorando as outras todas que tiras e que ficam sempre um máximo, esta está demais! As cores, a posição do sol entre as nuvens, os pássaros... quem me dera ter oportunidade de poder captar momentos assim. Parabéns!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

T.actual: 10,6ºC

Estava algum frio no estadio do Estoril Praia, devido a inversão, por lá a temperatura devia rondar os 7ºC.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Nov 2014 às 22:58)

Chegei a casa pelas 22.00H a marcar no carro 10ºC, qualquer coisa depois de um trajecto que efectuei desde a Malveira. No Vale da Guarda para quem não conhece fica num vale depois da Malveira na Estrada N8 e lá costuma ser frio. Estavam 9,0ºC nesse mesmo lugar.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2014 às 23:29)

_Resumo do dia:_

Temperatura minima: *9,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,1ºC*
Rajada máxima: *42 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *4,3 mm*
_______________________

Temperatura estabilizada: *10,9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2014 às 23:40)

Boas!

Por agora *10.7º*C no meu sensor, em Benavente estão 10.9ºC.

Amanha é dia de voltar para a Terra Fria Transmontana.


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2014 às 00:08)

meko60 disse:


> Boas.Estão 13ºC em Almada e o céu apresenta-se assim:



Boa foto, efeito de coroa na Lua, vê-se as cores, tenho de ir espreitar, talvez se forme um halo.


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2014 às 00:09)

Quem está em Peniche não tem direito a queixar-se do frio!  (Candy )


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2014 às 00:36)

Esse ponto aí é sempre a mesma coisa


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2014 às 00:50)

vamm disse:


> Esse ponto aí é sempre a mesma coisa



Pois, mas é compensado pelo vento constante que aumenta logo o desconforto térmico, esse é o grande problema ali daquela costa. Prefiro aqui Carcavelos que mesmo sendo tradicional a nortada é menos ventoso que Peniche.


----------



## Candy (10 Nov 2014 às 01:18)

StormRic disse:


> Pois, mas é compensado pelo vento constante que aumenta logo o desconforto térmico, esse é o grande problema ali daquela costa. Prefiro aqui Carcavelos que mesmo sendo tradicional a nortada é menos ventoso que Peniche.


E eu garanto que devido ao vente está um frio dos diabos!


----------



## Candy (10 Nov 2014 às 01:32)

Imagem captada por João Rosado
Fim de Tarde em Peniche. Vista para sudoeste.




http://i.imgur.com/dGxvGNH.jpg[/IMG....rosado.9/posts/10202037433737506?pnref=story

Este link direciona-vos para o álbum, no facebook, onde estão mais algumas fotos deste fim de tarde.
Clica AQUI 
Vale a pena ver!


----------



## Candy (10 Nov 2014 às 01:51)

StormRic disse:


> Quem está em Peniche não tem direito a queixar-se do frio!  (Candy )


Devias ter visto como cheguei a casa, por volta das 20 horas... Fui ao Baleal ao fim da tarde, armada em espertinha, só com uma sweat-shirt. Mesmo de carro cheguei a casa gelada! 
Marcava a essa hora 14ºC, mas o ventinho dava aquela sensação de gelo nos ossos.  
Apetecia ligar o aquecimento em casa, mas se o fizer agora daqui a um mês não haverá aquecimento que chegue.


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2014 às 02:37)

Precipitação acumulada em Novembro até às 0 horas de hoje e máximos dos acumulados para intervalos de tempo:





As estações a cinzento tiveram falhas de registo ou de funcionamento que abrangeram períodos em que houve precipitação.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2014 às 03:11)

Por aqui ceu pouco nublado e 11 graus de temperatura..
Hora de descansar que amanhã vai ser um dia em cheio com bastante chuva


----------



## Candy (10 Nov 2014 às 06:00)

A pessoa levanta-se a meio da noite com alarmes a tocar na vizinhança e...
Temperatura 10ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 09:04)

Boas,

Minima: 10,0ºC
Actual: 13,7ºC

Precipitação a NO, não tarda entra em terra.


----------



## meko60 (10 Nov 2014 às 09:07)

Bom dia!
Por Almada,o céu apresenta-se assim.


----------



## meko60 (10 Nov 2014 às 09:13)

Esta ficou melhor


----------



## AndreaSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 10:23)

Bom dia! Pronta para mais um dia interessante. 

Em Lisboa (Campo Grande), a temperatura de momento: 15,8ºC

Vento: Há 5 minutos, atingia os 17,7km/h, estando a aumentar gradualmente. Neste momento, rajadas a  19.3km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2014 às 10:41)

Começou a cair fraca agora, 0,4 mm, vamos ver até onde vai hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2014 às 11:12)

Começou a cair uns aguaceiros á cerca de 20 minutos.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2014 às 11:14)

Chuva fraca por aqui tambem..


----------



## Thomar (10 Nov 2014 às 11:17)

Bom dia! Chove fraco por aqui. Vento fraco. Temperatura actual: +14,5ºC


----------



## AndreaSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 11:41)

Por aqui chuva fraca também.

Temperatura desceu ligeiramente para os 15.3ºC. O vento mantém-se fraco.


----------



## Microburst (10 Nov 2014 às 11:45)

Bom dia 

Boas fotos, meu conterrâneo meko60. 

Bom, por Almada chove fraco a moderado há coisa de hora e meia, mas já está tudo bem encharcado. A temperatura até está agradável, 15,6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SO, pressão nos 1014,6hpa e a descer (o aneroide é como o Sonasol, não engana ), e para já 1mm acumulado de precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 12:01)

Chuva fraca
14,5ºC
2 mm


----------



## rozzo (10 Nov 2014 às 12:14)

Continua a chuva fraca e persistente por Lisboa no Campo Grande, e assim será o dia... Aumentando a intensidade aos poucos...


----------



## AndreaSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 12:22)

rozzo disse:


> Continua a chuva fraca e persistente por Lisboa no Campo Grande, e assim será o dia... Aumentando a intensidade aos poucos...


Também estou pelo Campo Grande! Mas já está tudo bem encharcado, apesar da chuva fraca.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Nov 2014 às 12:26)

Chove fraco há já algumas horas, com temperatura de 14.1ºC.

Céu completamente encoberto, está um dia frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 12:27)

Acumula bem, 3,3 mm.
Entretanto vai entrando nevoeiro por aqui, vindo da serra, como sempre.


----------



## ThunderFreak (10 Nov 2014 às 12:51)

Por Setúbal céu encoberto e chove fraco já há algum tempo, vento fraco e estão 15ºC. 
Os acumulados segundo o IPMA vai em 0,4mm.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2014 às 13:11)

Aqui a chuva fraca ja era.. ta a aumentar a intensidade e os pingos a engrossar..


----------



## Candy (10 Nov 2014 às 13:12)

Peniche, chove há horas.
Chuva moderada, tendo aumentado de intensidade há uns minnutos.
Temperatura 15ºC. 
Algumas rajadas, moderadas, de vento.

Às 6h da manhã registei 10ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2014 às 13:14)

ThunderFreak disse:


> Por Setúbal céu encoberto e chove fraco já há algum tempo, vento fraco e estão 15ºC.
> Os acumulados segundo o IPMA vai em 0,4mm.



Aqui na minha estação vou agora com 2,4mm

Chove fraco mas persistente e assim vai continuar...

14,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 13:15)

Bom acumulado por aqui, segue nos *7 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2014 às 13:22)

Boa tarde.

A temperatura estagnou durante a madrugada, por causa da nebulosidade. Mínima de *10,5ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 14,6ºC e 84% de humidade. Existe algum nevoeiro, sensivelmente acima dos 220 m de altitude.

1011 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.

Começou a chover com mais intensidade, há pouco. *6,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2014 às 13:45)

3,6 mm e vento fraco de sul, lá vai a temperatura subir, 14,9ºC.


----------



## Firefigther (10 Nov 2014 às 14:17)

Boa tarde pela Moita vai chovendo regularmente, 15,3 º e 96 % humidade, Vento fraco.
Mas parece que a tarde e noite promete .


----------



## AndreaSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 14:45)

Pelo Campo Grande (Lisboa), a chuva vai aumentando de intensidade. Rajadas de vento pelos 25,7km. 

Acumulado: 1,3mm


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Nov 2014 às 14:49)

Boa tarde,
Chove persistentemente aqui pelo Marquês, não com grande intensidade mas sempre a cair. Neste momento o termómetro marca 15º mas tenho a sensação de menor temperatura. Bom tempo para botas, camisa, _blazer_ e _gabardine_ - tudo junto e sem prescindir de nenhuma peça!
Logo ao final da tarde uma ida ao ginásio e ... um banho turco para aquecer. Será que devo recear a malfadada legionella???


----------



## Candy (10 Nov 2014 às 15:07)

Peniche
A chuva não para
 Chuva que se ppde considerar forte. Cai a direito e persistente. Algumas tampas de esgoto (não sarjetas) já começam a "cuspir" água.  
O céu a sul e a norte está yodo igual
A sul




A norte









Pareceu-me que ouvi o ronco de um trovão agora mesmo.  Forte e longo, mas longe.
Não me acredito que tenha sido avião. 
Vamos ver...


----------



## CapitaoChuva (10 Nov 2014 às 15:24)

Sinceramente, estou farto de chuva. Não aceito mais isto. Não aceito.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 15:31)

*8,6 mm* resultantes de chuva fraca, nada mau.
Temperatura nos *15,4ºC*.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

Na Foz do Arelho ja sopra algum vento com rajadas moderadas.
14 graus e bastante chuva..
Panorama a O/SO





S






S/SE


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2014 às 15:56)

Continua os aguaceiros desde a manha praticamente sem dar tréguas.nota-se bem a existência de  muita humidade no ar.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2014 às 16:03)

Entrada da baía de S.Martinho com nuvens bastante baixas..


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2014 às 16:31)

Chove intensamente em S.Martinho
13 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 16:44)

Chove bem.
*10 mm*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Nov 2014 às 16:53)

Se continuar chover de forma contínua como tem estado vai haver complicações aqui na minha zona.
A pouco regressei de carro num trajecto que fiz entre Torres Vedras e minha residência que fica a cerca de 6/7 km.
Pelo caminho já havia bastante lençóis de água na estrada, tive de ligar o desenbaciador e também os médios tais como a maioria dos outros condutores. 
Agora ainda contínua a chover, os terrenos já estão a começar ficar saturados e o vento está a aumentar a intensidade.


----------



## meko60 (10 Nov 2014 às 17:04)

Por Almada continua a cair fraca a moderada e algum vento.Temperatura de 15,8ºC.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2014 às 17:06)

Na Foz do Arelho neste momento 16 graus.. ha pouco antes de um periodo intenso de chuva variava entre os 13/14 graus..


----------



## meko60 (10 Nov 2014 às 17:09)

A temperatura subiu 1 pouco,sim.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 17:11)

*11,4 mm*

Já chove fraco desde as 10:20 da manhã.


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2014 às 17:24)

Muita chuva desde meio da manha que não parou nem 1 segundo! sempre de forma fraca a moderada.

Acumulados até este momento 10,2mm

Mínima 10,8ºC

A máxima está a acontecer agora 16,4ºC

Neste momento chove forte


----------



## Candy (10 Nov 2014 às 17:27)

Peniche
Tem estado sempre a chover.  Desde manhã que está assim. Agora com um pouco menos de intensidade mas persistente.  
15ºC neste momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Nov 2014 às 17:29)

Desde as 10h que não para de chover moderadamente! Ao menos os sistemas de esgotos acompanham o ritmo da chuva!  

Bastante humidade com a passagem da frente quente às 12h e a temperatura aumentou cerca de 2ºC até agora. Chuva tipica desta frente mas o pior ainda está para vir!  A frente fria deve chegar às 21h e vai estragar tudo! Na Amadora já vai em 17mm acumulados, imaginei daqui a pouco


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Nov 2014 às 17:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Desde as 10h que não para de chover moderadamente! Ao menos os sistemas de esgotos acompanham o ritmo da chuva!
> 
> Bastante humidade com a passagem da frente quente às 12h e a temperatura aumentou cerca de 2ºC até agora. Chuva tipica desta frente mas o pior ainda está para vir!  A frente fria deve chegar às 21h e vai estragar tudo! Na Amadora já vai em 17mm acumulados, imaginei daqui a pouco


Nem quero imaginar como irá ser nestas bandas!


----------



## Candy (10 Nov 2014 às 17:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Desde as 10h que não para de chover moderadamente! Ao menos os sistemas de esgotos acompanham o ritmo da chuva!
> 
> Bastante humidade com a passagem da frente quente às 12h e a temperatura aumentou cerca de 2ºC até agora. Chuva tipica desta frente mas o pior ainda está para vir!  A frente fria deve chegar às 21h e vai estragar tudo! Na Amadora já vai em 17mm acumulados, imaginei daqui a pouco


O que poderemos esperar da frente fria, mais logo?


----------



## Garcia (10 Nov 2014 às 17:42)

O que vale é que vai coincidir com a Baixa-Mar, se não provavelmente lá ia a Lourinhã matar a sede outra vez...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2014 às 17:47)

15,9ºC e 9,2 mm e ainda a festa vai no inicio.


----------



## Candy (10 Nov 2014 às 17:49)

Temperatura subiu para os 17ºC


----------



## CapitaoChuva (10 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

Cada post vosso é uma facada no meu coração. Não aguento mais isto.


----------



## meko60 (10 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

A chover bem agora  !


----------



## AndreaSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 18:11)

E


MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Se continuar chover de forma contínua como tem estado vai haver complicações aqui na minha zona.
> A pouco regressei de carro num trajecto que fiz entre Torres Vedras e minha residência que fica a cerca de 6/7 km.
> Pelo caminho já havia bastante lençóis de água na estrada, tive de ligar o desenbaciador e também os médios tais como a maioria dos outros condutores.
> Agora ainda contínua a chover, os terrenos já estão a começar ficar saturados e o vento está a aumentar a intensidade.


Estou tramada... ainda estou em Lisboa e tenho de regressar a Torres Vedras. Está mesmo assim tão mau?  A minha zona por norma tem tendência a ficar isolada com as cheias, espero chegar a tempo.


----------



## AndreaSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 18:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Desde as 10h que não para de chover moderadamente! Ao menos os sistemas de esgotos acompanham o ritmo da chuva!
> 
> Bastante humidade com a passagem da frente quente às 12h e a temperatura aumentou cerca de 2ºC até agora. Chuva tipica desta frente mas o pior ainda está para vir!  A frente fria deve chegar às 21h e vai estragar tudo! Na Amadora já vai em 17mm acumulados, imaginei daqui a pouco


Isto está complicado está... só quero é ver se consigo sair de Lisboa ou durmo debaixo da ponto hoje...


----------



## CapitaoChuva (10 Nov 2014 às 18:16)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Isto está complicado está... só quero é ver se consigo sair de Lisboa ou durmo debaixo da ponto hoje...



Tem fé.


----------



## meko60 (10 Nov 2014 às 18:18)

Vai chegar!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

Nota-se bem o aumento da intensidade do vento, os chuviscos já são puxados a vento.
Vento moderado a forte.
Acumulado actual: *12,7 mm*


----------



## Microburst (10 Nov 2014 às 18:29)

Microburst disse:


> Bom, por Almada chove fraco a moderado há coisa de hora e meia, mas já está tudo bem encharcado. A temperatura até está agradável, 15,6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SO, pressão nos 1014,6hpa e a descer (o aneroide é como o Sonasol, não engana ), e para já 1mm acumulado de precipitação.




Algumas diferenças desde as 11h45, altura do meu post, para agora: chove moderado, vento fraco a moderado de SO (225º a 230º), temperatura nos 17,4ºC, pressão desceu valentemente para os 1008,2hpa, 8,2mm de precipitação acumulada e 95% HR.

Pelo Sat24 o que lá vem mete respeito... se se traduzir tudo em chuva como parecem apontar os modelos somos capazes de ter problemas.


----------



## Candy (10 Nov 2014 às 18:34)

A chuva aumentou bastante de intensidade.
Temperatura 16ºC


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Nov 2014 às 18:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nota-se bem o aumento da intensidade do vento, os chuviscos já são puxados a vento.
> Vento moderado a forte.
> Acumulado actual: *12,7 mm*


Aqui também se nota as rajadas de vento a aumentarem com os chuviscos à mistura.


----------



## meko60 (10 Nov 2014 às 18:35)

Caro vizinho,aqui para os nossos lados também?


----------



## Microburst (10 Nov 2014 às 18:43)

Assim me parece, meu vizinho, mas nada como deixar os mais esclarecidos falarem sobre isso.


----------



## AndreaSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 18:47)

A sair de Lisboa, com chuva a intensificar-se e rajadas de vento moderadas. Que temporal!


----------



## CapitaoChuva (10 Nov 2014 às 19:03)

Consegui percorrer a distância entre a estação de Entrecampos e o ISCTE praticamente sem apanhar chuva.

Que sorte!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:09)

Candy disse:


> O que poderemos esperar da frente fria, mais logo?


O país vai ficar em alerta laranja com a chegada da frente fria, por isso é prevista chuva muito forte durante a madrugada.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:09)

Céu a Sudoeste.. chove há horas seguidas.. por vezes com alguma intensidade..


----------



## CapitaoChuva (10 Nov 2014 às 19:13)

São Martinho do Porto. Todos os domingos de manhã tenho de passar por lá... :-)


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:15)

A Amadora já acumulou *24 mm *até agora! 

A pressão barométrica baixou dos 1015hPa até aos 1005hPa! Descida acentuada! Enquanto isso o vento continua a intensificar-se!

Temperatura atual:* 17ºC *- Repara-se na passagem da frente quente mas o aumento da temperatura não deve durar muito mais...
Frente fria passa daqui a breves horas!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Nov 2014 às 19:16)

Já chove intensamente por aqui!


----------



## meko60 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:21)

Pressão atmosférica nos 1006hPa.


----------



## david 6 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:28)

pela Fajarda 11.3mm acumulado, agora a seguir vem a frente que os modelos indicam chuva forte, deixa lá ver, não parece nada de especial ainda

edit: ganhou força


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:29)

Muita chuva neste momento.


----------



## Garcia (10 Nov 2014 às 19:30)

por aqui tudo calmo agora... 

vento fraco e nem pinga..


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2014 às 19:31)

Aqui por Setúbal registo na minha estação 13,0mm até ao momento e vão quase 10horas seguidas a chover

16,3ºC, 99%Hr, 1007,5hpa e vento moderado a rajada máxima vai em 45km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:33)

15,2 mm
Sempre a somar


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:37)

Chove a potes...18,3 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:42)

Isto vai dar problemas nas zonas criticas aqui do concelho...23 mm!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:47)

A chuva continua pujante 26 mm, impressionante o salto que o acumulado deu.
Atenção com esta linha.


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Nov 2014 às 19:47)

1007.3hPa
24.2mm acumulado e a continuar a subir
17ºc


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Nov 2014 às 19:52)

Desculpem... continua a subir.

*28,2mm*
16ºC


----------



## Microburst (10 Nov 2014 às 19:53)

Aqui por Almada chove moderado, quase parece nevoeiro, temperatura abafada, 17,6ºC, e a pressão continua a descer de forma acentuada, 1004,9hpa por esta altura.

Já deram umas quantas rajadas de SO, mas para já quanto ao vento ainda tudo calmo. 12mm acumulados.


----------



## Prates (10 Nov 2014 às 19:56)

Chove forte neste momento na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:56)

Praticamente á 7 horas a chover consecutivamente, aumentando agora de intensidade nos ultimos 20 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:57)

Neste momento só chuvisca, a linha  de instabilidade rendeu *13,5 mm*, muito bom.
O vento já rodou para NO.
Temp: *14,8ºC*
Acumulado: *26 mm
*
A estação do Cabo Raso também deve ter um registo bem interessante, vamos ver.


----------



## squidward (10 Nov 2014 às 20:01)

Chove a potes em Vialonga


----------



## Microburst (10 Nov 2014 às 20:01)

Dilúvio!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Nov 2014 às 20:03)

Que dilúvio! Chuva forte! A minha rua acabou de virar um ribeiro!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 20:03)

Isto já era previsível, infelizmente.
1ª ocorrência.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Nov 2014 às 20:06)

Lisboa: Chove como se não houvesse amanha... Vai haver novamente inundações!


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Nov 2014 às 20:08)

Parou por agora nos* 29.2mm*


----------



## Firefigther (10 Nov 2014 às 20:15)

Pela Moita chove a potes acompanhado de rajadas de vento.


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2014 às 20:15)

Essa marota deve vir até aqui ainda


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Nov 2014 às 20:18)

Entretanto abrandou, chovendo agora moderadamente.


----------



## meko60 (10 Nov 2014 às 20:18)

Bela carga há pouco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Nov 2014 às 20:25)

Depois de *10 horas* consecutivas com chuva sempre a cair, eis que ela pára.

Foi um dia _british_, sempre a chover, quase sempre de forma fraca.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2014 às 20:25)

Vai chovendo, 16,0 mm e vento fraco de SW/W.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Nov 2014 às 20:28)

Chuva forte e vento moderado/forte neste momento.

16.8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (10 Nov 2014 às 20:30)

chuva forte por aqui Fajarda (Coruche)  vou agora para Lisboa

abalo com 16.2mm


----------



## meko60 (10 Nov 2014 às 20:39)

Finalmente consigo ver o Seixal e o Barreiro.


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2014 às 20:49)

Aqui vou com 16,4mm graças a muitas horas seguidas de chuva a parte mais forte da frente fria curiosamente foi um fisco aqui apenas rendeu 2mm

16,9ºC ainda a subir!

Não entendo o aviso do IPMA a partir desta hora acabou para aqui!!! agora vem o pos frontal mais activo com aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas mas mais no norte e centro


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2014 às 20:58)

Aqui pelas Caldas há mais de 1h que não chove..
16,5 graus


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2014 às 21:08)

17,6mm e acabou agora não chove passadas 11horas seguidas de chuva


----------



## AndreaSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 21:08)

Por aqui também acalmou...  acabou em beleza com uma chuvada daquelas memorável!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Nov 2014 às 21:10)

Com este ultimo diluvio às 20h a estação da Amadora já vai nos *53,8 mm*!

A frente quente já se foi, temperaturas chegaram aos 17ºC às 20h! A frente fria deu o seu espetáculo inicial mesmo quando a temperatura baixou! Já passou o pior? De acordo com o radar não vem ai mais nada... Vamos ver


----------



## Brunomc (10 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

Vem ai mais, isto foi só as entradas


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 21:15)

Bons valores   

Rio Maior: *20,9 mm*
Cabo Raso: *11,2 mm*






____

*15,5ºC
26,2 mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Nov 2014 às 21:18)

Pelos vistos vem ai mais! Este intervalo de chuva não vai durar muito!

Pelo que vejo veem aí mais duas linhas de instabilidade


----------



## RickStorm (10 Nov 2014 às 21:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com este ultimo diluvio às 20h a estação da Amadora já vai nos *53,8 mm*!
> 
> A frente quente já se foi, temperaturas chegaram aos 17ºC às 20h! A frente fria deu o seu espetáculo inicial mesmo quando a temperatura baixou! Já passou o pior? De acordo com o radar não vem ai mais nada... Vamos ver



Boa noite,

Por aqui a chuva fraca foi persistente de manhã à noite, mas quando saí do carro nem chovia. E do nada vem uma chuvada forte que inundou a rua num piscar de olhos. Resultado: Apanhei uma bela molha em que os meus ténis e meias pareciam passar de Titanic a submarino. E isto numa zona que eu julgava "impensável" haver inundações daquela proporção (visto estar numa descida bem inclinada, e mesmo em épocas de chuva mais forte nunca ter inundado como hoje)...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Nov 2014 às 21:21)

Rio Maior acumulou bem! Mais de 20mm em uma hora


----------



## AndreaSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 21:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelos vistos vem ai mais! Este intervalo de chuva não vai durar muito!
> 
> Pelo que vejo veem aí mais duas linhas de instabilidade


Venham elas! Pelo IPMA, o alerta laranja só está accionado a partir das 22h00.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2014 às 21:22)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Venham elas! Pelo IPMA, o alerta laranja só está accionado a partir das 22h00.


Ja falta pouco


----------



## Garcia (10 Nov 2014 às 21:25)

volta  a chuviscar pela Lourinhã..


----------



## Garcia (10 Nov 2014 às 21:34)

foi só um ameaço.. já parou..


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 21:35)

Sim vêem aí mais.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Nov 2014 às 22:03)

Zona entre Sines e Tróia está sobre chuva contínua e persistente.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2014 às 22:04)

16,0 mm foi o acumulado até agora, vamos lá ver se ainda volta a chover hoje.


----------



## david 6 (10 Nov 2014 às 22:12)

já cheguei a Lisboa, ainda apanhei chuva forte durante uns minutos quando sai de lá, quando cá cheguei vi um relâmpago ao longe para sul, há uma descarga de quase 200 a oeste de Sines acredito que tenha sido isso


----------



## Teles (10 Nov 2014 às 22:16)

Temperatura actual de 12,4ºC e precipitação até ao momento de 40,2mm!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2014 às 22:45)

Acumulados 20,6 mm desde as 0h.

Obviamente que o vento sopra de SW, favorecendo estes valores tão vantajosos de acumulação.


----------



## AndreaSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 23:00)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Ja falta pouco


Ou está demorada ou então aquilo que iria parecer ser, já não o vai ser.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2014 às 23:04)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Ou está demorada ou então aquilo que iria parecer ser, já não o vai ser.


Pois..  
parece que ja passou tudo o que tinha a passar.. 
Pode ser que passem uns aguaceiros!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2014 às 23:04)

Serenamente espero.

Pressão em estabilidade máxima, nos 1006,4 hPa (QNH).


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 23:29)

Vai chovendo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Nov 2014 às 23:31)

Muito mais calmo do que pensava, vamos esperar para ver os próximos capitulos...

Edit: Já chove moderadamente. As temperaturas parecem continuar a subir à noite, a frente quente ainda deve estar a afetar o territorio


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2014 às 23:38)

Vai chovendo forte aqui por Sintra, mas vê-se que ainda é proveniente do sector quente, é borrifo forte. Em breve já deve passar a aguaceiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 23:38)

Chuva intensa
*29 mm*


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Nov 2014 às 23:40)

Chuva intensa.

 16.2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 23:43)

Que diluvio! Rainrate nos 118 mm/h
Acumulado nos 30 mm


----------



## RickStorm (10 Nov 2014 às 23:43)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chuva intensa.
> 
> 16.2ºC.


Confirmo por aqui tambem. Estava a dormir já e acordei com o barulho lá fora...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 23:47)

Neste momento só chuvisca.
*31 mm* , belo acumulado para esta zona.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2014 às 23:48)

Chuva fraca mas com alguns períodos de moderada a forte.

Acumulados 24,4 mm.


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Nov 2014 às 23:49)

23h50m
Acumulado *35.8mm*
1005.2hPa


----------



## david 6 (10 Nov 2014 às 23:51)

chove bem em Lisboa


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2014 às 23:54)

Chuva fraca por aqui..


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Nov 2014 às 23:56)

A frente fria já passou e está a afetar mais o sul de Portugal, mas os aguaceiros do pós frontal devem ser fortes, pelo menos é o que dizem as previsões...vamos ver


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Nov 2014 às 23:59)

Fechei o dia com um acumulado de *36.4mm*
Temperatura actual de 16ºC
Humidade relativa de 94%
Pressão 1005.1hPa
Vento de W a 2Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2014 às 00:00)

*Resumo do dia 10-11-14
*
Temperatura minima: *10,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,5ºC*
Rajada máxima: *43 km/h*
Acumulado: *32 mm*


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2014 às 00:07)

Parece que ja vem aí a caminho alguma animação


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2014 às 00:20)

Em Lisboa ainda houve as ocorrências nos sitios habituais..
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/mau-tempo/chuva-deu-noite-de-trabalho-aos-bombeiros-de-lisboa


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2014 às 00:47)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Parece que ja vem aí a caminho alguma animação


Vem pois. A madrugada vai ser animada.


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2014 às 03:04)

Autchhh...
Parece que o mundo vai desabar!
Chuva fortíssima e rajadas de vento fortes.
Ainda há pouco estava tudo seco e nem se ouvia o vento.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2014 às 03:09)

Aqui so chuva fraca.. muito fraca mesmo


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2014 às 03:12)

Abrandou, mas continua a chuva e vento de rajadas.
Caramba! Até saltei com o barulho que fez. 
Esta chegou sem avisar.

Ainda chove bem


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 03:21)

Ainda não parou de chover em Carcavelos.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2014 às 03:22)

Vem aí!! A acalmia parece tar a terminar e ja ha vento e chuva a intensificar se..


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2014 às 03:31)

É mais vento que chuva.. rajadas muito fortes mesmo..
A chuva vem disparada as janelas..


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2014 às 03:40)

Off tópic: Repararam no ponto vermelho, no radar, na zona de Estremoz, acima de Évora?  Devem estar com uma boa descarga por aquelas bandas.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 03:48)

Máximos dos acumulados de precipitação em algumas estações do centro e sul, entre as 2h de ontem e as 2h de hoje:





Estação de Lisboa/Baixa provavelmente a funcionar mal.






Manteigas a juntar à lista das estações a precisar de manutenção.
Um sistema frontal caprichoso, muito irregular ao longo da sua extensão.


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2014 às 03:57)

Conseguem ver o mapa de previsões, na página principal do ipma? Não vejo isso nem o mapa de avisos.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 06:09)

Candy disse:


> Conseguem ver o mapa de previsões, na página principal do ipma? Não vejo isso nem o mapa de avisos.



Vejo neste momento mas na altura não sei.

Continua a chover em Carcavelos. Como eu gostava que houvesse aqui uma estação.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2014 às 08:46)

Boas,

*1,5 mm
13,9ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Nov 2014 às 11:10)

Candy disse:


> Autchhh...
> Parece que o mundo vai desabar!
> Chuva fortíssima e rajadas de vento fortes.
> Ainda há pouco estava tudo seco e nem se ouvia o vento.


Bom dia. Acordei também aqui de madrugada com o barulho da chuva a bater nas janelas juntamente com as rajadas fortes de vento que meteram algum respeito.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Nov 2014 às 11:35)

Bom dia

Madrugada de muita chuva.
*20,3mm* acumulados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2014 às 12:03)

Pressão chegou aos 1000 hPa! 
Agora é o resto do aguaceiros do pós frontal a afetar o território mas ao longo da tarde deve desaparecer a chuva. 
Para quarta ainda devemos ser afetamos por uma linha de instabilidade pequena.

Mas quinta é que vai ser outro festival!! Uma frente quente e duas frentes frias vão passar e afetar o território na quinta! MUITA CHUVA  E logo de seguida na sexta passa uma linha de instabilidade...Estou para ver o espetáculo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Nov 2014 às 12:24)

Esta manhã está a render alguns aguaceiros moderados por aqui.


----------



## meko60 (11 Nov 2014 às 12:41)

Bom dia!
Ainda não chove aqui mas não deve faltar muito,pois pela zona do Seixal/Palmela já chove.A manhã até se manteve agradável


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2014 às 12:48)

Por aqui de manhã até teve sol.. agora mais por volta da hora de almoço ficou a ameaçar chuver mas por enquanto nada..
16,5 graus e vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Nov 2014 às 13:08)

No tópico seguimento Sul referem que houve um possível tornado de fraca intensidade/downburst na Praia de Faro nesta madrugada.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2014 às 13:09)

*16,7ºC
2,5 mm*

Precipitação fraca/moderada a norte da serra.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2014 às 13:14)

Boas

Mínima de 15,0ºC
Máxima até ao momento de 18,7ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 39km/h

Precipitação desde as 00h 7,0mm

Tempo actual aguaceiro fraco terminou de passar, temperatura 15,9ºC e vento fraco por vezes moderado de W


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2014 às 13:15)

aguaceiros pontuais durante esta manha, o sol lá vai espreitando. 
um grande vendaval se faz sentir tambem.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (11 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Por aqui de manhã até teve sol.. agora mais por volta da hora de almoço ficou a ameaçar chuver mas por enquanto nada..
> 16,5 graus e vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.



A nuvem da esquerda pelos vistos gosta das condições meteorológicas atuais.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2014 às 13:41)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento..


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Nov 2014 às 13:52)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro intenso acompanhado por rajadas de vento forte na ordem dos 50/60km/h.


----------



## meko60 (11 Nov 2014 às 14:02)

É verdade,eu daqui vi


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Nov 2014 às 16:04)

Chuva fraca acompanhada por vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2014 às 16:26)

15,4ºC

Pespectiva Oeste.


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2014 às 17:42)

Há cerca de 30 minutos caiu um aguaceiro bom, por aqui.
Temperatura actual: 17ºC
Barómetro:1006 mb


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2014 às 17:44)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> No tópico seguimento Sul referem que houve um possível tornado de fraca intensidade/downburst na Praia de Faro nesta madrugada.


Parece que sim. Deu na televisão na CMTV. Disseram que ainda estavam a analisar qual foi o fenómeno.


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2014 às 18:47)

O "amigo" AA vai ter interferência nisto?


----------



## Microburst (11 Nov 2014 às 18:53)

Candy disse:


> Parece que sim. Deu na televisão na CMTV. Disseram que ainda estavam a analisar qual foi o fenómeno.




Segundo o comunicado do IPMA não se terá tratado de um tornado, mas antes de um downburst com alto grau de certeza. Aliás, ao ver as imagens da destruição na Praia de Faro, lembrei-me logo do desastre aéreo com um DC-10 da Martinair a 21 de Dezembro de 1992 no Aeroporto de Faro, causado por um fenómeno muito idêntico.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 18:56)

Candy disse:


> O "amigo" AA vai ter interferência nisto?



O Anticiclone dos Açores está muito a sul:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2014 às 19:03)

*Resumo do dia - 11/11/2014
*
Temperatura minima: *13,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17,4ºC*
Rajada máxima: *47 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *2,5 mm
_____________________________________
*
T.actual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 19:24)

Solos saturados aqui em Carcavelos, as ribeiras ocupavam já o seu perfil mais largo. As gaivotas andam pelos campos. Corrente de oeste com alguns aguaceiros esporádicos, cumulus vergados pelo fluxo rápido.
Antes do nascer do sol:










Vento de oeste, variável, moderado/forte durante a noite, fraco a moderado durante o dia. Muita neblina especialmente de manhã. Mar agitado.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Nov 2014 às 21:21)




----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2014 às 21:41)

*Temp. Máxima: 17,9ºC | Temp. Minima: 13,6ºC
Rajada máxima: 57km/h | Acumulado: 2,5mm 
*
A ultima ocorrência de precipitação que verifiquei foi às 13h e como choveu!
Eram 13h10 e o vento do momento para outro intensificou-se e quase que era levado por ele! Depois começou a chuva fraca mas às 13h15 já estava a chover mais torrencialmente e só parou às 13h25... Deixou tudo e mais alguma coisa molhada. Depois veio o sol... Este foi o resumo do dia


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2014 às 21:46)

Para amanhã deve apenas ocorrer precipitação fraca, mas o sol deve-se manter constante e temperaturas devem chegar aos 20ºC. Um dia de descanso para se prepararem para o que vem na quinta...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2014 às 21:54)

Já viram o boletim climatológico de Outubro?? 
"Foi o mais quente desde 1931"  Com anomalia de quase 3ºC
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...YVKHzH/cli_20141001_20141031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2014 às 23:09)

Que chuvada! Não esperava por esta.


----------



## Garcia (11 Nov 2014 às 23:10)

chuveiradas fortes mas curtas por aqui.. (Lourinhã)


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

Por Sintra, por mim podia tar assim até às 7h.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que chuvada! Não esperava por esta.


Ta a carregar bem para esses lados


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2014 às 23:13)

T: 14,1ºC (Perto de igualar a minima 13,9ºC)

Já abrandou, chuva fraca agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2014 às 23:18)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Ta a carregar bem para esses lados



Por momentos, choveu torrencialmente, a Oeste anda outra pequena celula talvez passe por aqui ou mais a sul.
___

13,8ºC

Epa não contava que a minima fosse batida, lá está, a meteorologia é tramada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2014 às 23:22)

Chuva forte aqui também!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2014 às 23:23)

Chove forte já há algum tempo.

Por aqui a mínima foi de *13,5ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2014 às 23:25)

Não esperava este aguaceiro, pensava que ia ser uma noite calma...Já dura 5 minutos a chuva forte e a estrada já está a inundar


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2014 às 23:43)

chove bem em Lisboa, esperava chuva mas mais fraca


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 23:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por momentos, choveu torrencialmente, a Oeste anda outra pequena celula talvez passe por aqui ou mais a sul.
> ___
> 
> 13,8ºC
> ...





guisilva5000 disse:


> Chuva forte aqui também!





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chove forte já há algum tempo.
> 
> Por aqui a mínima foi de *13,5ºC*.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Não esperava este aguaceiro, pensava que ia ser uma noite calma...Já dura 5 minutos a chuva forte e a estrada já está a inundar



Inacreditavelmente, aqui em Carcavelos só caíram uns pingos! Passou tangencialmente logo a norte!


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 23:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por Sintra, por mim podia tar assim até às 7h.



 Boa foto! Se procurarmos bem, é capaz de estar aí um cão de pé de boca aberta


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2014 às 23:58)

Por aqui tambem ja chove.. um aguaceiro pouco mais que fraco..


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Nov 2014 às 00:00)

Chove com alguma intensidade por aqui, com vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 00:06)

Situação estranha aqui por Carcavelos/praia, os relatos em zonas próximas e o proprio radar não têm correspondência alguma com o que se observa aqui: o pavimento da estrada até já está seco!


----------



## Candy (12 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

Aguaceiro forte há uns minutos atrás.  Abrandou mas continua a chover. 
Temperatura actual 15ºC


----------



## Candy (12 Nov 2014 às 00:17)

StormRic disse:


> Inacreditavelmente, aqui em Carcavelos só caíram uns pingos! Passou tangencialmente logo a norte!


É só pra quem pode, não é pra quem quer!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2014 às 00:43)

A célula que passou por Lisboa dirige-se para este e está a intensificar-se!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2014 às 00:47)

Interessante...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2014 às 01:01)

Olhando para ultima imagem de radar(0:50),aparentemente vai passar junto a Cascais.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2014 às 01:13)

Chove bem por aqui. 
A parte mais activa da celula encontra-se no mar.


----------



## Candy (12 Nov 2014 às 01:34)

Interessante a célula que se aproxima de Caldas da Rainha!

Esperemos que o Celso dê noticias, daquela zona.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 01:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chove bem por aqui.
> A parte mais activa da celula encontra-se no mar.



Também já chove aqui há meia hora, mas não chega a ser moderada. Pelo menos já está tudo molhado.
É uma pena a célula não ter actividade eléctrica pois está mesmo onde eu gosto


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2014 às 01:40)

Nesta ultima actualizacao do radar, mostra bem que não apanhámos a intensidade maxima de precipitacao, pois esta encontra-se no mar, talvez a margem sul apanhe com muita precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 01:45)

Penso que se pode ver pela imagem de satélite que todas estas nuvens não têm grande extensão vertical, devem ser apenas cumulus que não atingem o estado de cumulonimbus, quando muito cumlonimbus calvus sem trovoada.






nem vejo as nuvens, é só chuvisco e neblina à frente.


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Nov 2014 às 02:20)

Candy disse:


> Interessante a célula que se aproxima de Caldas da Rainha!
> 
> Esperemos que o Celso dê noticias, daquela zona.


A última vez que chuveu foi perto das 00h


----------



## Candy (12 Nov 2014 às 02:43)

celsomartins84 disse:


> A última vez que chuveu foi perto das 00h


Pois... entrou em Alfeizerão e parece que passou por Alcobaça sul. Deve ter dado um bom aguaceiro.


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Nov 2014 às 02:56)

Candy disse:


> Pois... entrou em Alfeizerão e parece que passou por Alcobaça sul. Deve ter dado um bom aguaceiro.


Foi de "raspão"..


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 03:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nesta ultima actualizacao do radar, mostra bem que não apanhámos a intensidade maxima de precipitacao, pois esta encontra-se no mar, talvez a margem sul apanhe com muita precipitação.



Precisamente, Praia da Rainha recebeu 6,1mm da 1h às 2h e 3,4mm das 2h às 3h, e continuou e vai continuar a receber.





Até às 2h de hoje são estes os acumulados de precipitação devidos ao sistema frontal e situação de aguaceiros após a sua passagem:





Foram as 48 horas mais chuvosas deste Novembro até ao momento. Os valores que estão a negrito são máximos desde o início do mês.

Os acumulados do mês até ao momento são então, para estas estações:





e neste grupo também há mais estações do litoral centro:


----------



## meko60 (12 Nov 2014 às 08:46)

Bom dia!
Madrugada chuvosa por aqui,Por volta das 05:20/05:30 caiu um valente aguaceiro durante uns bons 10',acordei com o barulho na rua e na persiana . Há pouco o panorama para S/SE era este:


----------



## Microburst (12 Nov 2014 às 11:32)

Bom dia 

Noite de aguaceiros moderados a fortes desde as 23h de ontem e pela madrugada fora. Agora sol quente, mas com o vento moderado de Oeste, dando uma sensação de tempo abafado ou não estivessem 19ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2014 às 11:55)

Boas,

*16,3ºC
2,5 mm*
Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2014 às 13:01)

Boas

Mínima 14,3ºC

Durante a madrugada choveu e o acumulado ficou nos 4,0mm hoje

O dia segue com muito sol e algo quente! máxima até agora 19,9ºC

Agora estão 19,0ºC, 77%Hr, 1013,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2014 às 14:00)

Aqueceu um pouco, estão *18,6ºC*.


----------



## AndreaSantos (12 Nov 2014 às 18:25)

Parece que vamos ter tempo interessante daqui a umas horas...


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 18:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqueceu um pouco, estão *18,6ºC*.



 eu nem digo a temperatura que tinha aqui nesta varandinha ensolarada... mas estava bem agradável (acima dos 20º). Aliás hoje muitas estações terão ultrapassado até os 21º.


----------



## overcast (12 Nov 2014 às 18:48)

Uma das fotos tiradas hoje durante a caminhada no paredão.
Hoje foi só o telemóvel que passeou, portanto não são nenhumas fotos extraordinárias.
O mar já deixa antever o dia de amanhã..


----------



## PaulusLx (12 Nov 2014 às 19:05)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Parece que vamos ter tempo interessante daqui a umas horas...


Eu que ando por Sintra nos percursos pedestres já hoje constatei, a cascata da Lagoa Azul já dá bons sinais de vida e a barragem da Mula a encher bem. A serra acorda de novo. Bom desde que não seja demais


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 19:07)

overcast disse:


> Uma das fotos tiradas hoje durante a caminhada no paredão.
> Hoje foi só o telemóvel que passeou, portanto não são nenhumas fotos extraordinárias.
> O mar já deixa antever o dia de amanhã..



Excelente! Tudo! Foto de telemóvel, mar, céu, perspectiva, expectativa...


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 19:09)

PaulusLx disse:


> Eu que ando por Sintra nos percursos pedestres já hoje constatei, a cascata da Lagoa Azul já dá bons sinais de vida e a barragem da Mula a encher bem. A serra acorda de novo. Bom desde que não seja demais



 gostávamos de ver fotos! Já não vejo a Mula e a Lagoa há muitas semanas e já estavam quase no limite.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

O Sol a 148,068 milhões de Km eclipsado pelas formações atmosféricas do planeta Terra, vista desde a superfície a 20m de altitude.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2014 às 19:53)

Temp. máxima: 20,4ºC | Temp. minima: 13,7ºC

Hoje foi um dia calmo com bastante nebulosidade e tempo ameno. Para antecipar o que vem amanhã...aguaceiros fortes


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

A frente quente deve passar pelo território à meia noite por isso as temperaturas devem subir nesse momento e ao longo da madrugada, as minimas devem ser à volta de 15/16ºC em Lisboa...

Depois ao longo da manhã até ao meio dia passa a 1ª frente fria bastante ativa e só às 18h deve acalmar....mas passado umas 6 horas passa a 2ª frente fria menos intensa e que deve afetar mais o Norte de Portugal.

Na sexta feira uma linha de instabilidade do pós frontal deve causar também aguaceiros intensos mais para o norte e centro.

Vão ser dois dias interessantes! Preparem as câmeras!


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2014 às 20:59)

Por aqui o dia de hoje até foi bom, com a manha a acordar bastante húmida, mas já nao é de estranhar, depois lá veio o sol. 
máxima de 23º
Agora para a manha parece que já nao vamos ter a mesma "sorte".


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 23:25)

Céu encoberto e vento de sul a aumentar.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2014 às 23:44)

Boas noites,

T.actual: *17,2ºC
*
Extremos térmicos de hoje: *13,1ºC* / *18,6ºC*

Bem os principais modelos colocam  trovoada para amanhã( a partir do meio da manhã até ao meio da tarde), vamos ver.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2014 às 23:48)

Temperatura a aumentar, está a chegar!!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2014 às 23:56)

PaulusLx disse:


> Eu que ando por Sintra nos percursos pedestres já hoje constatei, a cascata da Lagoa Azul já dá bons sinais de vida e a barragem da Mula a encher bem. A serra acorda de novo. Bom desde que não seja demais



Fiz a estrada da serra na semana passada e na altura, deu para ver  que por lá tem chovido bem, neste momento, deve estar carregada de água ,as principais linhas de água ( ribeira da penha longa e ribeira da mula) devem estar a correr bem.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (13 Nov 2014 às 00:26)

13° temperatura exterior,começa a sentir se algum vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 00:41)

*17,1ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 00:47)

PaulusLx disse:


> Eu que ando por Sintra nos percursos pedestres já hoje constatei, a cascata da Lagoa Azul já dá bons sinais de vida e a barragem da Mula a encher bem. A serra acorda de novo. Bom desde que não seja demais


 eu também gosto dessas caminhadas pelas serras. Pena que tenha de estar parada por questões de saúde.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 00:48)

Este céu só diz uma coisa: vem lá chuva e muita! Humidade abundante.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 01:16)

Boa carga de água neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 01:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa carga de água neste momento.



Começou aqui agora, intensa! Vento moderado de sul.
Não durará muito.


----------



## PedroAP7 (13 Nov 2014 às 01:25)

Aguaceiro valente por estes lados... Adivinha-se um dia pouco simpático para os meus problemas


----------



## Candy (13 Nov 2014 às 01:26)

Só assim, tipo... como quem não quer a coisa...

Temperatura actual: 19ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Nov 2014 às 01:28)

Praia del rey 18 graus
Caldas da Rainha 16,5 graus.. 
a temperatura maxima á tarde foi de 19,5 graus.. apenas uma oscilação de 3 graus.. o vento ta fraco e tem tado chuva fraca!


----------



## Batalha64 (13 Nov 2014 às 01:31)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 01:36)

Candy disse:


> Só assim, tipo... como quem não quer a coisa...
> 
> Temperatura actual: 19ºC


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 01:41)

Batalha64 disse:


> Aguaceiro forte neste momento



Aqui tinha interrompido, mas agora voltou, alterna entre chuviscos e alguns pingos mais grossos. Neblina e tecto baixo difuso. Vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 02:16)

Vento forte de sul. Chuva vem e vai, soprada pelo vento, entre fraca ou chuvisco a pingos maiores.


----------



## Candy (13 Nov 2014 às 03:13)

Aqui tudo seco! 
18ºC


----------



## Candy (13 Nov 2014 às 04:33)

A esta hora... :assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio:


----------



## Garcia (13 Nov 2014 às 07:07)

Bom dia!
Vento moderado a forte.
Vai caindo uns aguaceiros de pinga grossa agora.


----------



## Garcia (13 Nov 2014 às 08:01)

Bela rega até Lisboa..


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Nov 2014 às 08:23)

Bom dia! Vento a soprar forte por estas bandas com chuva à mistura.


----------



## rozzo (13 Nov 2014 às 08:56)

Bom dia

Por Lisboa, no Campo Grande, vai chovendo fraco a moderado, e bastante vento.
Pelo satélite e radar, e tendo em conta os modelos, não aparenta ir ocorrer nada de mais aqui pela zona, mas aguardemos surpresas.

Parece-me sim que o sistema vai activar bastante mais a partir da tarde no terço Sul do país...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca 
*17,3ºC
1,5 mm*.
Vento moderado a forte, rajadas na ordem dos *45 km/h*.


----------



## Firefigther (13 Nov 2014 às 09:03)

Bom dia pela Moita vai chovendo e vento com rajadas. 18.7 º e 95 % humidade. Vamos ver o que nos espera este dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 10:25)

O vento vai aumentando de intensidade, sopra a *37 km/h*.
*17,8ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2014 às 10:35)

Por aqui a chuva nao tem dado tréguas desde o meio da madrugada, com aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## meko60 (13 Nov 2014 às 10:37)

Bom dia!
Chove com intensidade!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2014 às 10:38)

3,6 mm até ao momento, nada de especial, a temperatura vai subindo, 18,0ºC .


----------



## Rachie (13 Nov 2014 às 10:40)

Em Benfica neste momento só caem umas "pingas" mas o vento sopra bem. Fui à rua e nem me atrevi a sair de junto da porta do escritório.


----------



## PedroAP7 (13 Nov 2014 às 10:41)

O vento está um bocado violento para estes lados e não param de cair aguaceiros moderados que se transformam em fracos :X


----------



## Candy (13 Nov 2014 às 10:41)

Bom dia
Por cá tem estado a chover, mas nada de mais. Agora parou. O grosso passou de raspão. 
Vento quase nulo.
Temperatura 18ºC


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2014 às 11:22)

Em Odivelas chove de forma bastante intensa.

Chuva acompanhada de vento forte de SO.


----------



## ThunderFreak (13 Nov 2014 às 11:27)

Boas. Por aqui chuva moderada a forte, céu totalmente encoberto, rajadas de vento por vezes fortes. O campo de futebol aqui ao pé já está completamente alagado e já escorre terra pela estrada.


----------



## PedroAP7 (13 Nov 2014 às 12:16)

parou de chover, o vento sopra moderado e o sol marca a sua presença por detrás das nuvens. O céu continua nublado e não tarda vem mais chuva :/


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 12:25)

Por aqui tudo tranquilo, o vento caiu,  agora sopra fraco a moderado.
T.actual: *18,1ºC*

Aproxima-se precipitação vinda de SO.


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2014 às 12:43)

Chove forte por Almada nesta altura, 44mm/h, 5,2mm acumulados até agora. O vento sopra moderado de SO, 95% HR, 1008,8hpa e 19,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 12:49)

Chuva forte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2014 às 13:00)

Precipita com uma intensidade de 185,8 mm/h de momento.


----------



## meko60 (13 Nov 2014 às 13:07)

Choveu em grande há coisa de 5' atrás.Impressionante aqui na zona!


----------



## meko60 (13 Nov 2014 às 13:12)

Foi isto que nos atingiu


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 13:18)

Bons dias! Finalmente consegui dar cá uma saltada. No Campo Grande, vento moderado e chuva forte há cerca de 15 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 13:26)

Boas tardes

Mais vento do que chuva por aqui. A frente está a passar e vêem-se abertas de céu azul a oeste enquanto continua a chover entre o chuvisco e momentos em que cai densa e moderada. Os kitesurfers tinham que marcar presença com este vento de sudoeste.
Entretanto já está sobre o Alentejo e Algarve uma massa de nuvens com precipitação intensa.





E... sol neste momento em Carcavelos!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

7,8 mm até agora e 18,0ºC o vento está moderado de SWW.


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 13:28)

StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Mais vento do que chuva por aqui. A frente está a passar e vêem-se abertas de céu azul a oeste enquanto continua a chover entre o chuvisco e momentos em que cai densa e moderada. Os kitesurfers tinham que marcar presença com este vento de sudoeste.
> Entretanto já está sobre o Alentejo e Algarve uma massa de nuvens com precipitação intensa.
> ...


Então o sol há de brilhar aqui no Campo Grande daqui a nada. O que se prevê para o resto do dia?


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 13:28)

Distribuição da chuva no território a definir bem esta primeira frente fria (falta a principal!)


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 13:30)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Então o sol há de brilhar aqui no Campo Grande daqui a nada. O que se prevê para o resto do dia?



Olhando para a imagem de satélite e radar, provavelmente mais sol do que nuvens e não deve chover até à noite. 

Mas ainda falta acabar de passar a frente, vai demorar um pouco, aqui em Carcavelos encobriu novamente.


----------



## meko60 (13 Nov 2014 às 13:33)

Venha lá aprincipal  e rápido,porque logo para os lados do MEOArena espero ficar seco .


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2014 às 13:45)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi alta 17,9ºC deve ser ainda batida

a máxima até ao momento foi 18,8ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 51km/h

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h 8,8mm 

Não sei o que esperam para dizer que vem ai o principal, aqui não espero mais nada de especial! A frente agora vai se fortalecer no Alentejo e Algarve até a noite e é ai que podem haver alguns problemas com cheias, de resto não entendo o aviso do IPMA aqui para a zona a partir das 18h, espero que estejam eles certos e eu errado!!


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2014 às 13:56)

Carga de água à antiga ainda há pouco, como diria a minha avó ; o rain rate chegou aos 182mm/hr cerca das 13h07. 

Nesta altura caem umas pingas grossas, o vento já sopra com rajadas de Sul/Sudoeste, temperatura nuns "tropicais" 19,6ºC, humidade 96%, 1008,1hpa e 14,1mm de precipitação acumulados. Venha o resto!


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 13:58)

Está a custar a limpar as nuvens porque a humidade é muita e o vento continua a formar nuvens na retaguarda da frente, mas o sol lá vai aparecendo. A chuva parou, há uns chuviscos mas se calhar até é das ondas.


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2014 às 14:00)

a minha mãe disse que lá na Fajarda (Coruche) neste momento chove muito que mal se vê a estrada
por Lisboa tudo calmo


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 14:10)

Momento da passagem da frente e primeira aberta. Nuvens altas na retaguarda. Vento de sudoeste, kitesurfers.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Nov 2014 às 14:26)

Um aguaceiro fraco a moderado aqui na praia del rey.. tirando a chuva a partir das 07h da manha ate as 09h, mais nada de relevante a registar.. ate sol ja esteve..


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 15:07)

No Campo Grande, o vento aumenta de intensidade, mas a chuva parou.


----------



## Candy (13 Nov 2014 às 15:27)

Muito esquisito. ..
Avançam a grande velocidade de SW para NE

A sul





A oeste




A norte




A nordeste


----------



## Jonaxh (13 Nov 2014 às 16:10)

Por aqui quase que ainda não parou de chover o dia todo, agora acompanhado de trovoada... O posto metereológico da câmara já conta com 35mm hoje...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 16:10)

boa tarde

Tudo tranquilo, está visto que animação de jeito só mesmo amanhã.
17,8ºC


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Nov 2014 às 16:24)

boas tardes chove neste momento com intensidade em almada


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2014 às 16:30)

Alguns minutos a chover de forma intensa e já lá vão 10,5 mm em pouco tempo


----------



## meko60 (13 Nov 2014 às 16:31)

Diria mais,caro vizinho "Brutal" aguaceiro em Almada.......será que a Cova da Piedade ou Corroios inundaram?


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2014 às 16:35)

Corroios é sempre aquela base... Os sítios do costume certamente já estão inundados. Ela não quer parar, sempre tocada a rajadas de vento forte...


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 16:38)

Vem aí mais uma aguaceirada! Já se vê a negridão a poucos kms do Campo Grande.


----------



## meko60 (13 Nov 2014 às 16:41)

São os Kms que separam Almada do Campo Grande  prepare-se que ela vai chegar aí!!


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2014 às 16:46)

Isto é mais do que um dilúvio, é uma cascata de água. Impressionante a quantidade e intensidade de chuva que cai neste momento a ponto de há instantes ter registado um rain rate 224mm/h.

Dados actuais: 18,6ºC, é notória a descida da temperatura, 95% de humidade, vento de S/SO moderado por vezes com rajadas, 23,2mm de precipitação acumulados até agora e pressão a descer, 1007,1hpa.


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2014 às 16:46)

A chuva continua e o vento intensificou-se muito, não tenho anemómetro mas certamente são rajadas à volta dos 50-60 km/h, visto que tudo o que é árvores de grande porte que consigo avistar dobram-se todas, ouvem-se portas e janelas a baterem. 13,7 mm


----------



## meko60 (13 Nov 2014 às 16:46)

E troveja


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2014 às 16:47)

meko60 disse:


> E troveja



Onde, onde? 

É que por aqui o vento de Sudoeste sopra tão forte e faz tal barulho que não se consegue ouvir mais nada.


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2014 às 16:53)

Acalmia súbita por esta altura, mas a Oeste já lá vem novamente escuridão.


----------



## meko60 (13 Nov 2014 às 16:53)

Não sei onde,mas ouvi 1 trovão como a direcção do vento é essa,deve ter sido para a zona de Setúbal/Palmela.


----------



## Candy (13 Nov 2014 às 16:58)

Autchhhh...vem direitinho a Peniche.
Já começou a chover. Pouco ainda, mas começou.
E logo agora que tenho de ir p'ra rua! humpf...


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2014 às 17:00)

meko60 disse:


> Não sei onde,mas ouvi 1 trovão como a direcção do vento é essa,deve ter sido para a zona de Setúbal/Palmela.



Esse aguaceiro foi localizado apenas na parte norte da margem sul e essa trovão o mais certo é ter sido no rio tejo!

Aqui apenas um aguaceiro desde o fim da manha, acumulados 10,4mm até agora a ver se tenho sorte, parece que a zona de Almada tem mel :P 

Rajada máxima até agora 63km/h


----------



## Zapiao (13 Nov 2014 às 17:00)

O que vem direito aí?


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2014 às 17:00)

esta tarde já ouvi uns 4 trovoes. Por agora nao chove, mas desde o inicio da tarde,até as 16h  tive aguaceiros ligeiros e moderados.
Algumas rajas fortes de vento tambem por aqui.


----------



## ThunderFreak (13 Nov 2014 às 17:00)

meko60 disse:


> Não sei onde,mas ouvi 1 trovão como a direcção do vento é essa,deve ter sido para a zona de Setúbal/Palmela.




Por Setúbal não ouvi nada :x


----------



## meko60 (13 Nov 2014 às 17:04)

Pois se calhar foi noutro local,porque o som não foi muito forte.Esperemos que isto daqui a 1/2 hora acalme,tenho que sair


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Nov 2014 às 17:05)

Chove bem por aqui.. e ja é quase noite..


----------



## Firefigther (13 Nov 2014 às 17:08)

Boa carga de agua pela Moita.


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2014 às 17:08)

chuva forte em Lisboa


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2014 às 17:09)

meko60 disse:


> Pois se calhar foi noutro local,porque o som não foi muito forte.Esperemos que isto daqui a 1/2 hora acalme,tenho que sair




Provavelmente foi o nosso conterrâneo thunderstorm87, ex-Trovão Almada, a protestar contra o facto de ainda não ter trovejado. 

Escuridão a Oeste cada vez maior...


----------



## meko60 (13 Nov 2014 às 17:15)

Eheheheh, boa!


----------



## Candy (13 Nov 2014 às 17:26)

A toda a volta de Peniche. 
Cabo Carvoeiro
Comecei a Norte e rodei no sentido dos pontwiros do relógio.


----------



## ThunderFreak (13 Nov 2014 às 17:27)

Por Setúbal está muito fraquinho, choveu mas nada por aí além, o vento algumas rajadas fortes mas pouco mais.


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2014 às 17:31)

Candy disse:


>



Uma shelf?


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 17:38)

Parece que vêm aí molho aqui para a zona.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Nov 2014 às 17:42)

Microburst disse:


> Provavelmente foi o nosso conterrâneo thunderstorm87, ex-Trovão Almada, a protestar contra o facto de ainda não ter trovejado.
> 
> Escuridão a Oeste cada vez maior...



Boas vizinho realmente é razao para protestar.para o " menu " estar completo só faltam as trovoadas.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Nov 2014 às 17:46)

olhando as ultimas imagens de radar , vem aí uma carga de agua das mais capazes aqui para a zona.Se continuar a chover assim , não tarda temos taínhas aqui na piedade.


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2014 às 18:01)

Já observei dois relâmpagos a Sudoeste, aproveitando que agora a noite já praticamente caiu. Será do que lá vem?


----------



## Geopower (13 Nov 2014 às 18:02)

chuva moderada por Telheiras. Vento fraco


----------



## Edward (13 Nov 2014 às 18:02)

Aguaceiro neste momento


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:05)

chuva forte


----------



## Prates (13 Nov 2014 às 18:08)

Chove torrencialmente por Frielas.


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 18:08)

Distraí-me e agora, quando olhei pela janela, chuva muito forte, estrada completamente cheia de água quase que alagada.


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:13)

torrencial em Lisboa as ruas estão a começar a ficar alagadas, se continuar assim...


----------



## Geopower (13 Nov 2014 às 18:13)

chuva forte


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 18:15)

Por aqui já troveja! Grande "flash" eheh.


----------



## Firefigther (13 Nov 2014 às 18:15)

Trovao agora pela Moita


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2014 às 18:15)

Raio e trovão com muito pouca diferença


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2014 às 18:16)

Trovoada bem perto neste momento


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Nov 2014 às 18:16)

Chove torrencialmente por Lisboa, trovoada ao longe, só se vê não se ouve


----------



## blindclown (13 Nov 2014 às 18:16)

Mais uma chuvada torrencial na Costa da Caparica, com relâmpagos à mistura. Pelo radar do ipma vêm aí uma carga das jeitosas...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:16)

Agora sim.
Menu completo


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

david 6 disse:


> torrencial em Lisboa as ruas estão a começar a ficar alagadas, se continuar assim...


Se a estrada do Campo Grande está cheia de água, nem imagino o que deve estar a acontecer em zonas que alagam com muita facilidade.


----------



## Prates (13 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

Já avistei dois relâmpagos.


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Chove torrencialmente por Lisboa, trovoada ao longe, só se vê não se ouve


Acabei de ver e ouvir um! Estou pelo Campo Grande.


----------



## casr26 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:18)

Trovão imponente em Belém, e carga de água... 2º trovão agora


----------



## Firefigther (13 Nov 2014 às 18:18)

Por aqui continua a trovejar e o vento a aumentar, chuva muito fraca.


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Nov 2014 às 18:18)




----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2014 às 18:23)

O raio mais potente vi-o muito nitidamente, era a foto perfeita se eu tivesse a máquina à mão, nuvens altas de cenário e algumas baixas e tímidas à frente, o raio tinha bastantes ramificações


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2014 às 18:23)

Boas.

Muito vento neste momento... Alguma chuva e nada de trovoada.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2014 às 18:24)

Trovoada por aqui também, depois de uma tarde muito chuvosa.

Chuvisca de momento.


----------



## dahon (13 Nov 2014 às 18:24)

Chove torrencialmente em Coimbra neste momento.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:26)

parou a trovoada.soube a pouco


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Nov 2014 às 18:27)

Por aqui à pouco acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro.


----------



## Firefigther (13 Nov 2014 às 18:30)

Muito vento sem trovoada agora.


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2014 às 18:33)

os sortudos do costume...aqui um verdadeiro fiasco 
ah e...


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:35)

Por aqui tambem nao se passa nada.. é tudo ao lado


----------



## PedroAP7 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:37)

Alguém falou em abertas e sol hoje à tarde? É que acabou de cair o céu há poucos minutos. Isto pouco depois do alerta amarelo ser levantado, quando durante a tarde mal pingou -.-


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2014 às 18:39)

A trovoada está de regresso, e está perto ! Chove intensamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:41)

Choveu tantooooooo mas tanto agora, já não via destas descargas de água desde Março, as estradas de queluz estavam todas inundadas bem como as de Belas, cheguei a casa que nem um pinto molhado em todos os sitios e nem valia a pena ter chapeu de chuva porque o vento era mais que forte, dei por mim quase a voar.
Isto aconteceu no intervalo entre as 18h10 e as 18h25 mas continua a chover fortemente e prevejo que já deve estar nos 70mm acumulados. Lisboa já deve ter desaparecido do mapa...

Enfim depois mais logo volto para por alguns videos e elaborar alguns dados deste diluvio total


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:42)

por aqui chove e chove........trovoada nada.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:43)

É só ver a passar, na Parede e Oeiras choveu a potes.
Por aqui, *16,6ºC* , chuviscos e *5,1 mm*.


----------



## Geopower (13 Nov 2014 às 18:44)

chuva moderada. Se continuar assim e com a maré alta prevista para as 19:04, as zonas baixas da cidade de Lisboa irão ter inundações.


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 18:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Choveu tantooooooo mas tanto agora, já não via destas descargas de água desde Março, as estradas de queluz estavam todas inundadas bem como as de Belas, cheguei a casa que nem um pinto molhado em todos os sitios e nem valia a pena ter chapeu de chuva porque o vento era mais que forte, dei por mim quase a voar.
> Isto aconteceu no intervalo entre as 18h10 e as 18h25 mas continua a chover fortemente e prevejo que já deve estar nos 70mm acumulados. Lisboa já deve ter desaparecido do mapa...
> 
> Enfim depois mais logo volto para por alguns videos e elaborar alguns dados deste diluvio total


Tenho de regressar a Torres Vedras e estou em Lisboa. Vamos a ver se a Calçada de Carriche foi afectada, como é habitual... para já, procuro e ainda não há notícias de inundações. Mas da forma como choveu e a duração da mesma, é o mais certo Lisboa estar alagada.


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 18:52)

Something bad is coming...


----------



## trivial (13 Nov 2014 às 18:53)

Boa noite,
Neste momento chove muito forte no centro de Lisboa.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:54)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Something bad is coming...


Vai direitinho ao litoral sul...


----------



## Zé Carapau (13 Nov 2014 às 18:54)

Não deixa de ser interessante o mapa de alertas do IPMA, Lisboa a verde e inundada.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:55)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Não deixa de ser interessante o mapa de alertas do IPMA, Lisboa a verde e inundada.


E por aqui ja foi laranja,  é amarelo e chuva nada.


----------



## Prates (13 Nov 2014 às 19:00)

Lisboa está em amarelo e não verde como está nesse mapa das 11h da manhã.


----------



## trivial (13 Nov 2014 às 19:00)

Para vos dar uma noção a sargeta está aberta e está assim.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2014 às 19:01)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Tenho de regressar a Torres Vedras e estou em Lisboa. Vamos a ver se a Calçada de Carriche foi afectada, como é habitual... para já, procuro e ainda não há notícias de inundações. Mas da forma como choveu e a duração da mesma, é o mais certo Lisboa estar alagada.



Exatamente! Eu tinha logo de estar por baixo dessa célula quando ia para casa...Infelizmente não consegui tirar fotos ou video de algumas coisas se não o telemovel voava... Mas às 18h50, já praticamente nem chovia, as estradas voltaram ao normal e já não estão inundadas. Mas eu vi estradas com pelo menos 10 cm ou mais de água


----------



## Brunomc (13 Nov 2014 às 19:01)

Prates disse:


> Lisboa está em amarelo e não verde como está nesse mapa das 11h da manhã.



Fizeram a alteração à minutos..lol
Estava verde e passou a amarelo, tal como Santarém..


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2014 às 19:04)

O IPMA só voltou a por Lisboa em alerta amarelo ás 18h31 depois de já estar a chover e estar tudo inundado...e prolongaram o aviso amarelo das 19h às 21h mas acho que o pior já passou... 

A célula esteve quase 50 minutos sobre Lisboa e com constante chuva intensa, quero ver mesmo as noticias de hoje porque deve estar tudo inundado...
Da proxima vez o IPMA devia ter posto o aviso logo às 17h ou antes porque já se reparava na frente a aproximar-se rapidamente... Enfim


----------



## trivial (13 Nov 2014 às 19:04)

Lisboa está semi alagada e com a praia mar daqui a meia hora alaga de certeza se estiver a chover.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2014 às 19:05)

A frente a ir para Sul é monstruosa


----------



## LRamos (13 Nov 2014 às 19:07)

Seixal- súbitas e muito intensas rajadas de vento!​


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2014 às 19:08)

Fui confirmar à estação de queluz e apanhei uma rajada de 70km/h enquanto chovia torrencialmente na rua... Imaginem como ficou o meu chapéu de chuva, e eu... Foi o diluvio total, a chuva quase que "caía" na horizontal não havia chapeu de chuva que protegesse alguém daqueles 5 minutos na rua...


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2014 às 19:17)

Posso dizer com elevado grau de certeza - pois estava à janela para lá precisamente virado - que um dos vários raios atingiu ou o antigo emissor de Monsanto, ou então uma das antenas do Comando Aéreo da Força Aérea em Monsanto (antigo COFA).


----------



## Tormenta (13 Nov 2014 às 19:21)

Trovoada fortíssima!!! :O


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2014 às 19:27)

Relâmpagos a ESE... É o costume 

Imagem das 19:00 (dBZ):


----------



## Firefigther (13 Nov 2014 às 19:34)

Lisboa continua em AVISO AMARELO e SETUBAL LARANJA


----------



## Tormenta (13 Nov 2014 às 19:46)

Bom, parece que o festival eléctrico já foi embora. Durante 20 minutos, trovoada muito forte, acompanhada de chuva moderada e algum vento. Muito bom


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2014 às 19:54)

a minha irma diz que la para a Fajarda (Coruche) está a fazer muitos relampagos e nas descargas ve se muitas à volta de Coruche e no radar está interessante

EDIT: acabei de saber que a minha estação lá vai com *20.4mm*


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Nov 2014 às 19:55)




----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

Isto, meus amigos, é uma supercélula..
Tipicas caracteristicas  de reflectividade em forma de feijão, com uma ponta mais enrolada  (  seta vermelha), reflectividade com topos altos ( acima de 12km) e notavel resistencia do nucleo ao fluxo em altura, muitas vezes desviando-se para a direita ou esquerda do vento predominante em altitude.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2014 às 20:10)

stormy disse:


> Isto, meus amigos, é uma supercélula..
> Tipicas caracteristicas  de reflectividade em forma de feijão, com uma ponta mais enrolada  (  seta vermelha), reflectividade com topos altos ( acima de 12km) e notavel resistencia do nucleo ao fluxo em altura, muitas vezes desviando-se para a direita ou esquerda do vento predominante em altitude.


Foi a super celula que se desenvolveu em Lisboa


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Nov 2014 às 20:40)

Bastante vento agora.. 17 graus


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2014 às 20:48)

essa supercelula que estão a falar, passou lá perto da Fajarda e Coruche, a minha irmã disse que havia muitos relampagos, penso que passou mesmo por cima da estação de Coruche, esperar pela proxima hora para ver o acumulado 

entretanto na hora passada:

Santarém, fonte boa: 12.4mm
Lisboa , g. coutinho: 15.8mm


----------



## Rachie (13 Nov 2014 às 21:04)

Fui ao Montijo é saí de lá por volta das 18.30. Ja se via atividade elétrica. Vim para Almada pela A33 e ainda apanhei clarões por cima de mim. Na zona de Coina / Charneca começou a chover torrencialmente, mal via a estrada. Saí na penúltima saída para evitar a via rápida (confirmei depois que estava parada) e as ruas pareciam rios e lagos. A seguir à estrada para o Alto do Índio parecia um lago. Entretanto desde que cheguei a casa tem estado tudo normal.
Uma amiga minha que vive na Moita diz que por volta das 19.10 houve uma ventania que levou parte do algeroz!


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2014 às 21:09)

ultima hora: *18.2mm *em Coruche graças àquela célula


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> É só ver a passar, na Parede e Oeiras choveu a potes.
> Por aqui, *16,6ºC* , chuviscos e *5,1 mm*.



E já agora na estrada da Mula para a Malveira da Serra, bem em cima de mim  desta não me esqueço tão cedo, divertidíssimo! Entre as 18:10 e as 18:45, na mesma altura em que em Lisboa caíam três descargas cujos relâmpagos conseguiram ser vistos através do nevoeiro e da bátega de água na serra. A propósito, a albufeira da Mula ainda não está cheia, longe disso, faltam dois metros para começar a descarregar mas notava-se que estava a subir, cerca de um a dois centímetros por hora. Por Carcavelos também terá chovido bem, mas nada como aquele exagero na Amadora/Lisboa. E vem lá mais. Parece-me no entanto que esta actividade eléctrica ainda estava associada à primeira frente que afinal só acabou de passar pelas 18h na região de Lisboa. A segunda frente ainda vem a caminho, mas não parece ter trovoada.





Apesar do aspecto na imagem de satélite, o radar não corresponde, praticamente nada de chuva nas próximas horas.








mas isto é acontecimento:


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2014 às 21:19)

Aqui o fiasco de dia termina com 11,2mm e uma rajada de 63km/h, avistei dezenas de clarões dessa célula para os lados de Coruche ...

Por agora 18,0ºC, 92%Hr, 1007,6hpa e vento fraco

Esperar amanha pelos aguaceiros que mais uma vez vai ser melhor para os mesmos de sempre do Norte e Centro...


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 21:21)

PedroAP7 disse:


> Alguém falou em abertas e sol hoje à tarde? É que acabou de cair o céu há poucos minutos. Isto pouco depois do alerta amarelo ser levantado, quando durante a tarde mal pingou -.-



 mea culpa! Aquela aberta ao início da tarde fechou logo e nunca mais abriu, que eu tivesse visto. Mas também a chuva veio já depois do sol posto . O fluxo é tão rápido  que não nos podemos fiar na configuração das nuvens na imagem de satélite num dado momento e extrapolar para as horas seguintes, está constantemente a evoluir com novas formações.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2014 às 21:25)

StormRic disse:


> mas isto é acontecimento:



Essa descarga que mencionaste... Não ocorreu. Uma descarga a 3km daqui e eu não vejo o relâmpago nem oiço o trovão, estando eu em casa com janela aberta e quase total silêncio? Há muito que desconfio da fiabilidade das descargas apresentadas pelo IPMA. Também me arriscaria a dizer que a DEA que está marcada perto do aeroporto também não ocorreu, mas para isso temos membros que moram por aquelas bandas que poderão confirmar.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 21:29)

Candy disse:


> A toda a volta de Peniche.
> Cabo Carvoeiro
> Comecei a Norte e rodei no sentido dos pontwiros do relógio.





Lightning disse:


> Uma shelf?



Não, Sintra a reter as nuvens e a descarregá-las sobre mim . É nublosidade com tecto muito baixo (250m) em torno da serra.

 E que belas fotos! Super vista 360º!


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Essa descarga que mencionaste... Não ocorreu. Uma descarga a 3km daqui e eu não vejo o relâmpago nem oiço o trovão, estando eu em casa com janela aberta e quase total silêncio? Há muito que desconfio da fiabilidade das descargas apresentadas pelo IPMA. Também me arriscaria a dizer que a DEA que está marcada perto do aeroporto também não ocorreu, mas para isso temos membros que moram por aquelas bandas que poderão confirmar.



A posição pode não estar correcta mas eu vi o relâmpago exactamente à hora/minuto indicada quando estava pela zona da serra de Sintra, lado da Malveira da Serra.


----------



## Candy (13 Nov 2014 às 22:00)

Em modo pedinte... 
Importam-se de mandar alguma coisinha para aqui?
Viram as minhas fotos à volta de Peniche?  É que era mesmo só ao redor!!! Devia ter fotografado o céu por cima de Peniche para verem com estava lindo de tão azul!!!    
Caiu um aguaceiro minutos antes das fotos. Passou e... puffffff... nem chuva nem vento nem nadaaaaaa...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 22:01)

Boas,

Sigo com *15,6ºC* (actual minima), *5,6 mm* e vento moderado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2014 às 22:04)

Até agora o resto da noite a ser calma, a Amadora até agora já acumulou *42,4mm *e entre as 18h e as 19h acumulou uns bons 20mm


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 22:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sigo com *15,6ºC* (actual minima), *5,6 mm* e vento moderado.



Esse acumulado é escandaloso, uma vergonha para um dia como o de hoje ... penso que a serra terá atraído a maior parte, porque a água por lá jorrava de todos os lados.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2014 às 22:06)

Na Baixa por volta das 18h20. Apanhei uma molha até ao joelho e estava imenso calor, que trópicos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 22:13)

Candy disse:


> Em modo pedinte...
> Importam-se de mandar alguma coisinha para aqui?
> Viram as minhas fotos à volta de Peniche?  É que era mesmo só ao redor!!! Devia ter fotografado o céu por cima de Peniche para verem com estava lindo de tão azul!!!
> Caiu um aguaceiro minutos antes das fotos. Passou e... puffffff... nem chuva nem vento nem nadaaaaaa...



"Já estamos a tratar disso, mas não garantimos que seja já para hoje, poderá ter que esperar por amanhã. Para hoje como consolação só uns aguaceiros fracos. Há uma disfunção entre a imagem de satélite e a do radar. Volte mais logo e veremos o que se pode arranjar, talvez já esteja consertado."


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 22:14)

StormRic disse:


> Esse acumulado é escandaloso, uma vergonha para um dia como o de hoje ... penso que a serra terá atraído a maior parte, porque a água por lá jorrava de todos os lados.



Sim foi uma miséria, pois normal, na serra é outro mundo," climatologicamente" falando,  já agora uma estação por lá é que era... a da Pena desapareceu, a da barragem já foi desactivada ha muitos anos, enfim é uma tristeza.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 22:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim foi uma miséria, pois normal, na serra é outro mundo," climatologicamente" falando,  já agora uma estação por lá é que era... a da Pena desapareceu, a da barragem já foi ha muito que foi desactivada, enfim é uma tristeza.



Temos que arranjar lá uns lugares secretos e instalar uns udómetros.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2014 às 22:18)

Curiosamente hoje faz exatamente um mês das cheias e inundações de Outubro que fez de Lisboa um rio...coincidências


----------



## Candy (13 Nov 2014 às 22:37)

StormRic disse:


> "Já estamos a tratar disso, mas não garantimos que seja já para hoje, poderá ter que esperar por amanhã. Para hoje como consolação só uns aguaceiros fracos. Há uma disfunção entre a imagem de satélite e a do radar. Volte mais logo e veremos o que se pode arranjar, talvez já esteja consertado."


Ainda há pessoas generosas neste mundo! 
Merci


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2014 às 22:39)

Aqui ainda não entrou o ar frio, estão 18,1ºC a humidade é que tem vindo a descer agora 86%Hr


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 22:46)

Candy disse:


> Ainda há pessoas generosas neste mundo!
> Merci



Com boa vontade e espremendo bem aquelas nuvens de fraco desenvolvimento, a extensa zona cinzenta, parece que se está a arranjar precipitação interessante. Em princípio aquilo ainda é a segunda frente fria.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Nov 2014 às 23:18)

Quero ver é um espectáculo de luzes xD
A aguardar ansiosamente se for possível claro.


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Nov 2014 às 23:23)

Vinha eu a caminho de casa do trabalho, e após ouvir a chuvinha a cair como se o mundo fosse acabar hoje, isto na zona de Benfica - Fonte Nova, e preparar-me para tomar banho até ao carro, eis que pelas 19 e qq coisa quase que pára e carro com ele, ia na Pontinha e parece-me ver um clarão muito fraco, pensei eu, humm deve ser reflexos do limpa vidros com a iluminação, mas..., ia a chegar a Famões e vejo outro, mas como havia pouca iluminação já tive a certeza que havia "festival" electrico, e lá me dirigi a um dos "postos" de observação, e que por acaso tinha esquecido uma máquina fotográfica no carro , lá fiz um registo em video, pena já ter chegado um pouco tarde e não ter podido gravar "raizes", mas foi o possível, "tirei" uns fotogramas para aqui colocar,

e foi o que se arranjou, penso que foi gravado +- entre as 19:35 - 19:45,

em principio, no Sábado que vem devo dar uma volta pela Serra de Sintra - Roca - P Grande


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 23:32)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Quero ver é um espectáculo de luzes xD
> A aguardar ansiosamente se for possível claro.


Que venha aqui para os nossos lados! Infelizmente vi demasiado pouco.


----------



## Zapiao (13 Nov 2014 às 23:41)

Eu sei que é uma pergunta estupida mas Coimbra terá direito a trovoada ?


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 23:42)

O ar frio lá vai entrando, *14,7ºC.*
O regime de pos-frontal é que vai animar isto, assim o espero.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2014 às 23:54)

Mais uma ronda de frente fria mesmo a passar... Deve ser menos intensa do que a outra...Vamos ver


----------



## AndreaSantos (14 Nov 2014 às 00:06)

Por aqui, nota-se bem uma linha bem escura no horizonte... será? Pelo radar do IPMA, qualquer coisa aproxima-se.  Vamos a ver.

Edit: Vê-se bem a diferença do céu de uma noite normal, com uma linha escura que de momento passa mesmo aqui ao lado. Pena que não tenha uma máquina minimamente boa para tirar uma boa fotografia.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Nov 2014 às 00:17)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Por aqui, nota-se bem uma linha bem escura no horizonte... será? Pelo radar do IPMA, qualquer coisa aproxima-se.  Vamos a ver.
> 
> Edit: Vê-se bem a diferença do céu de uma noite normal, com uma linha escura que de momento passa mesmo aqui ao lado. Pena que não tenha uma máquina minimamente boa para tirar uma boa fotografia.



Dentro de meia hora a uma hora é provável que chegue cá.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 00:23)

Vitor TT disse:


> Vinha eu a caminho de casa do trabalho, e após ouvir a chuvinha a cair como se o mundo fosse acabar hoje, isto na zona de Benfica - Fonte Nova, e preparar-me para tomar banho até ao carro, eis que pelas 19 e qq coisa quase que pára e carro com ele, ia na Pontinha e parece-me ver um clarão muito fraco, pensei eu, humm deve ser reflexos do limpa vidros com a iluminação, mas..., ia a chegar a Famões e vejo outro, mas como havia pouca iluminação já tive a certeza que havia "festival" electrico, e lá me dirigi a um dos "postos" de observação, e que por acaso tinha esquecido uma máquina fotográfica no carro , lá fiz um registo em video, pena já ter chegado um pouco tarde e não ter podido gravar "raizes", mas foi o possível, "tirei" uns fotogramas para aqui colocar,
> 
> e foi o que se arranjou, penso que foi gravado +- entre as 19:35 - 19:45,
> 
> em principio, no Sábado que vem devo dar uma volta pela Serra de Sintra - Roca - P Grande



 bravo! O que é preciso é desenrascar! Estão feéricas, dão mesmo ambiente!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 00:24)

*Resumo do dia 13-11-14
*
Temperatura minima: *14,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *18,4ºC*
Rajada máxima: *53 km/h*
Precipitação Acumulada: *5,6 mm
________

T.actual: 14,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 00:29)

Zapiao disse:


> Eu sei que é uma pergunta estupida mas Coimbra terá direito a trovoada ?



Amanhã talvez, com as células pós-frontais! Esta noite não me parece.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 00:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais uma ronda de frente fria mesmo a passar... Deve ser menos intensa do que a outra...Vamos ver



Parece ser mais persistente embora mais fraca. Não há cumulonimbus.








As últimas horas de ontem mostram actividade muito significativa no Alentejo e Algarve:


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 00:41)

Já chove em Peniche! (megafone)


----------



## Tufao André (14 Nov 2014 às 00:59)

Segundo o IPMA, a essa hora o acumulado foi de 14,5 mm portanto não chegou aos 20...
De qualquer modo, graças às fortes chuvadas que marcaram o dia de hoje a Amadora já ultrapassou os 100 mm desde o inicio do mês!!!  E ainda so vai a meio...

Por agora tudo tranquilo com ceu nublado, 15ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 01:01)

Chuva fraca puxada a vento.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 01:39)

Máximos dos acumulados de ontem dia 13 até às 23h (das 23h às 00h de hoje o registo é zero para todas estas estações):




Notável a quantidade de estações com máximos em 1 hora superiores a 10mm, no entanto nenhuma destas estações atingiu o valor mínimo do critério do aviso laranja.

O destaque do dia tem de ir para Coruche que recebeu, em duas horas não consecutivas, acumulados horários superiores a 10mm:





Os acumulados para este mês de Novembro até às 00h de hoje estão assim. Infelizmente é cada vez maior o número de estações com falhas de funcionamento ou mesmo inactivas nesta altura; estão a cinzento. Lisboa (Geofísico) está sem registar há vários dias; Gago Coutinho teve uma interrupção longa que comprometeu a validade da série de observações; e a estação da Baixa deve ter entupido recentemente pois não passa dos registos horários de 0,1mm.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 01:58)

Vai chuviscando ou chovendo fraco aqui em Carcavelos, pouco acumulado.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 02:32)

Precipitações a tornarem-se intensas pontualmente ao entrarem no litoral da região centro. Enquanto que antes estavam todas no verde agora já há pontos amarelos e até um laranja.

Terá chovido intenso no Litoral da Lourinhã à Ericeira; uma célula forte também a seguir para o litoral a norte de Sines.


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 02:39)

StormRic disse:


> Já chove em Peniche! (megafone)



Pffffff... pois choveu. Fraquinho, fraquinho.
O barulho, da chuva, foi tanto que nem ouvi o megafone! lol...


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 02:48)

Candy disse:


> Pffffff... pois choveu. Fraquinho, fraquinho.
> O barulho, da chuva, foi tanto que nem ouvi o megafone! lol...




Mas a EMA do Cabo ainda registou 1,6mm até à 1h, só que não chegou mesmo à cidade, certo?

É o que se pôde espremer...

Mas vêm lá as células pós-frontais, essas sim vão dar que falar! (esperemos...)


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 03:06)

Exacto, ainda há dias estava eu junto à EMA, de baixo de um pé de água fenomenal e quando cheguei a casa, no centro da cidade, estava o chão só humedecido. Isto a uma distância de 3 quilómetros, se tanto.
Aliás, por norma, aqui, as nuvens tendem a "abrir" quando chegam a terra e acabam por passar em redor da península.
Mas quando nos calha animação, da boa, não nos podemos queixar. 
Esperemos então pelas moças dos pós-frontais.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Nov 2014 às 03:15)

Alguém tem Registo de trovoada?


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 03:18)

Zapiao disse:


> Alguém tem Registo de trovoada?



Nada por enquanto. Tudo no mar ainda, a noroeste, mas há-de chegar cá pela manhã.


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 04:10)

Será?


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 04:57)

Candy disse:


> Será?



 o núcleo vai passar muito perto, a sul, mas também vai apanhar aí, porque é grande 

mas não se regista eletricidade alguma


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 05:07)

Candy disse:


> Será?


Está mesmo aí a chegar a Peniche!


----------



## jorgeanimal (14 Nov 2014 às 05:18)

Grande carga de água durante 10 minutos aqui na terra da loba.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 05:38)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Grande carga de água durante 10 minutos aqui na terra da loba.



O eco de radar às 05:10 era de facto forte:


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 06:44)

Ontem ao crepúsculo na serra de Sintra, albufeira da barragem da Ribeira da Mula, altitude 150m. Tecto de nuvens a 250m, tocava o Monte do Silêncio, caía um chuvisco fraco que meia hora depois deste momento se converteu em chuva torrencial, daquelas que atravessam o chapéu-de-chuva. Vento, limitado pelo vale, era fraco, fora do vale era moderado com rajadas. O enchimento da albufeira está a 2 metros do limite máximo a partir do qual descarrega. A ribeira imediatamente a jusante estava com águas paradas, apenas com escorrência local.
Um dos locais mais silenciosos e plácidos de Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 10:29)

Belas fotos StormRic, na primeira foto vê-se bem os 2 valeiros, os riachos que por lá passam são de longe os que mais alimentam a barragem, por norma correm o ano inteiro, principalmente o da esquerda.
Uma zona que dá belas fotos é perto da capela de Porto Covo, onde existe uma pequena represa na ribeira da mula, de certeza que conheces bem o local.
______________

15,8ºC
1,3 mm

Celulas a entrar na zona Oeste e outra a entrar na margem sul.


----------



## Batalha64 (14 Nov 2014 às 11:05)

Trovoada, e chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 11:10)

O céu está a, ficar interessante  fruto das celulas que estão a passar por tras da serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 11:20)

Batalha64 disse:


> Trovoada, e chuva forte neste momento.



O detector do IPMA localizou uma descarga electrica em Fontanelas, às 11:09


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2014 às 11:21)

Deve estar a cair grosso para Mafra/Torre Vedras.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2014 às 11:23)

De facto está bastante escuro a Norte, e acabei de ouvir um trovão, bem potente.


----------



## Prates (14 Nov 2014 às 11:23)

Ouviu-se um trovão forte e prolongado aqui pelos lados de Loures.


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Nov 2014 às 11:24)

Bom dia!
Abro a janela e... 
voltamos ao Verão???


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 11:25)

Nessa imagem de radar, não deve ser tão longe, deve andar na zona de Pero Pinheiro, Negrais.


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2014 às 11:26)

Ouve-se Trovoada forte para os lados de Vialonga.


----------



## JAlves (14 Nov 2014 às 11:26)

Trovão potente, e agora um mais fraco, aqui pela Ramada.

Não chove.

EDIT: Começou a chover. Pingas grossas mas dispersas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2014 às 11:34)

O céu estava lindo!

Ouvi alguns 7 trovões, ainda vi um raio assim de fugida, mas a cortina de precipitação era tão intensa que não deu para mais.

A célula apresentava uma rotação _intensa_.


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2014 às 11:35)

Chove torrencialmente em Vialonga.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 11:36)

Bruta DEA.


----------



## DRC (14 Nov 2014 às 11:38)

Grande carga de água que cai agora na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Torrencial!


----------



## PedroAP7 (14 Nov 2014 às 11:41)

O céu acabou de desabar aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 11:43)

Vai limpando, perspectiva NE/E


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2014 às 11:49)

Chuva forte sem parar, embora já se veja céu azul a Oeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2014 às 12:01)

Manhã de sol, e algumas nuvens por aqui.
Os solos já estão saturados, os terrenos já começam a libertar a água.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (14 Nov 2014 às 12:10)

Confirmo que aqui na Terrugem, choveu como se não houvesse amanha. 
Trovoada a cerca de 1.5km a norte de mim.
Rajadas muito fortes acompanhadas de uma cortina de chuva bastante intensa


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2014 às 12:15)

Boas

Mínima de 14,2ºC

Precipitação até agora 1,2mm 

Mais uma vez animação nos sítios do costume isto já é como a neve, enfim... Por aqui não se passa nada está sol e céu limpo! A acontecer alguma coisa só acredito já para o fim da tarde e noite...

Tempo ameno neste momento 17,2ºC, falta os aguaceiros aqui para baixar a temperatura.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Nov 2014 às 12:18)

Trovoada em Coimbra.


----------



## kelinha (14 Nov 2014 às 12:20)

Não sei bem de onde veio isto, mas em Taveiro (Coimbra) está a cair uma carga de água incrível, e vem acompanhada de trovoada. O estranho é que olho pela janela e vejo azulinho entre as nuvens. Coisa estranha.


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2014 às 12:22)

Está  a passar a norte da cidade.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Nov 2014 às 12:24)

Confirmo trovoada na zona dos Olivais.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Nov 2014 às 12:25)

kelinha disse:


> Não sei bem de onde veio isto, mas em Taveiro (Coimbra) está a cair uma carga de água incrível, e vem acompanhada de trovoada. O estranho é que olho pela janela e vejo azulinho entre as nuvens. Coisa estranha.


Estou a 5km de Taveiro, na zona de Antanhol, e não chove.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2014 às 12:26)

Começou a chover as 12 horas mas às 12h03 já estava a chover torrencialmente e o aguaceiro forte só parou às 12h10... Tenho muitas fotos e videos a mostrar as células a passarem aqui ao lado, algumas espantosas!


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2014 às 12:26)

No solum está a começar de cair algumas pingas, mas nada de mais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2014 às 12:28)

Pela análise do radar a festa está toda a norte de Lisboa, vê-se muitos pontos vermelhos e laranjas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2014 às 12:29)

Aguaceiros do pós frontal a serem bastante ativos


----------



## Gongas (14 Nov 2014 às 12:30)

kelinha disse:


> Não sei bem de onde veio isto, mas em Taveiro (Coimbra) está a cair uma carga de água incrível, e vem acompanhada de trovoada. O estranho é que olho pela janela e vejo azulinho entre as nuvens. Coisa estranha.



Confirmo, caíram dois trovões mesmo aqui em São Martinho do bispo, até estremeceu a casa. A chuva forte veio acompanhada de granizo de vez em quanto. agora já acalmou.


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2014 às 12:31)

Agora chove torrencial.
Edit: Já parou foi alguns segundos mas foi intenso. Parecia que a nuvem já tinha passado mas afinal ainda tinha algo para a despedida.


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Nov 2014 às 12:32)

Parece que vem algo para aqui entretanto.. está quase a entrar em peniche..


----------



## DaniFR (14 Nov 2014 às 12:37)

dahon disse:


> Agora chove torrencial.
> Edit: Já parou foi alguns segundos mas foi intenso. Parecia que a nuvem já tinha passado mas afinal ainda tinha algo para a despedida.


Dever ser a mesma célula que passou em Taveiro e depois em São Martinho do Bispo.


----------



## mr_miglas (14 Nov 2014 às 13:01)

Na Solum (Coimbra) pouco se fez sentir. Apenas um aguaceiro mais forte, mas curto.


----------



## casr26 (14 Nov 2014 às 13:05)

Ora aqui directamente da capital do Oeste ouviram-se 3 ou 4 trovões... está mesmo por cima... esta não engana e anda a roncar... vai ser rápido a passar mas com toda a certeza ainda vai chover uma pancada ou outra...


----------



## casr26 (14 Nov 2014 às 13:06)

Janelas embaciaram num ápice mas precipitação ainda nem vê-la... deve estar agora a cair em Torres Vedras...

Edit... et voilá.. a pancada anunciada


----------



## bpereira (14 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

Aqui entre Figueira e Tocha já ronca.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

*Mau tempo danifica habitações – Seis pessoas desalojadas em Coruche*

Seis pessoas ficaram na noite de quinta-feira desalojadas e pernoitaram em casa de familiares em Courelinhas, freguesia do Couço, concelho de Coruche, devido a danos em habitações causados ventos fortes.

Os ventos fortes causaram danos «nas coberturas de nove habitações e de quatro armazéns de apoio à agricultura», afirmou à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Santarém. «Três veículos ficaram danificados», acrescentou.

«O alerta da queda de telhados foi dado pelas 20h50 de quinta-feira», informou, ao referir que os bombeiros tiveram alguma dificuldade em aceder ao local, uma vez que algumas vias estavam obstruídas devido à queda de árvores.

Os trabalhos da Proteção Civil foram suspensos pelas 1h49 e serão retomados a partir das 7h30, acrescentou a fonte.
(...)

fonte


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Nov 2014 às 13:37)

Candy, o que é que se passa aí em peniche que as células mal se aproximam daí, depois contornam e passam ao lado? 
Nas imagens de radar por volta das 05h há uma celula enorme que contorna mesmo á descarada


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 13:44)

Por cá uns aguaceiros e uns roncos ao longe, foi o que se teve de manhã.  
O grossos tem passado todo de raspão.  Se houver um buraquinho no meio da célula,  passa em cima da Península de Peniche.
Estamos assim a sul e oeste


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Nov 2014 às 14:00)

Aspecto a Sul numa altura em que caiem uns pingos..


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Nov 2014 às 14:00)

Aspecto a Oeste..


----------



## Gongas (14 Nov 2014 às 14:02)

Aproxima-se mais uma célula aqui a oeste de Coimbra, já se ouvem roncos ao longe.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Nov 2014 às 14:07)

Bom dia.
Por aqui à cerca de uma hora atrás houve um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada.
Vamos ver se é possível a formação de novas células com actividade eléctrica que passem por aqui.


----------



## Gongas (14 Nov 2014 às 14:21)

Ai está ela, chuva forte, misturada com granizo, vento forte e trovoada. temporal!


----------



## kelinha (14 Nov 2014 às 14:24)

Gongas disse:


> Ai está ela, chuva forte, misturada com granizo, vento forte e trovoada. temporal!



Idem em Taveiro.
Há muito, muito, muito tempo que não via cair tal carga de água, com tamanha força.


----------



## Prates (14 Nov 2014 às 14:32)

Por volta das 13 e 45 caiu um forte aguaceiro com granizo em São Julião do Tojal. Loures


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2014 às 14:36)

Aqui pelo solum tem chovido mas nada extraordinário.
Olhando para a estação do Pólo II a temperatura está em queda bastante acentuada.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Nov 2014 às 15:21)

Céu bastante escuro a oeste de Coimbra.
Já se ouvem os trovões ao longe.

Temperatura actual: *12,7ºC*
Máxima: *16,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2014 às 15:27)

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=782144&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61
tornado? concelho de Coruche, foi aquela supercelula que estavamos a falar ontem à noite






descargas eléctricas ontem à noite 






aiai


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 15:29)

Chove. Vai chovendo... fraca, por vezes moderada, mas de pingo grosso e por vezes com queda de granizo, mas poucas pedritas.
Ouvi agora um ronco ao longe. 
Vento fraco com uma ou outra rajada.
Temperatura 17ºC.


----------



## kelinha (14 Nov 2014 às 15:29)

Chove copiosamente, mais uma vez, e ouve-se trovoada mais próxima do que anteriormente.
O céu também escureceu bastante.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (14 Nov 2014 às 15:45)

Por Torres Vedras chove outra vez, o céu escureceu rapidamente. Por voltas das 13h, choveu também e ouvi alguns roncos.


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2014 às 16:14)

por Lisboa tudo calmo, já sei que houve + trovoadas para o lado de Coruche, daqui a uns minutos vou para lá, espero que ainda tenha direito a alguma coisita hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 16:16)

Boas tardes,

Tudo calmo...a precipitação continua a passar a norte,incrível...
*1,3 mm
16,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2014 às 16:21)

Coruche ontem acumulou *41mm*
Lisboa (Geofisico) ontem acumulou *44.5mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 16:21)

david 6 disse:


> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=782144&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61
> tornado? concelho de Coruche, foi aquela supercelula que estavamos a falar ontem à noite
> 
> 
> ...



Espreita aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2014 às 16:33)

vou agora embora, e acabei de ouvir trovão em Lisboa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2014 às 16:33)

Trovoada a Norte


----------



## zeant (14 Nov 2014 às 16:34)

Por aqui ouve-se trovoadas e parece aproximarem-se. Vamos lá ver o que isto vai dar.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

Ouve-se trovoada ao longe.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

Como sempre passou nas redondezas uma boa celula, cheguei a ouvir um ronco.


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2014 às 16:44)

Trovoada de novo por Vialonga.


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2014 às 16:45)

Carga de agua neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 16:57)

Caíu finalmente o primeiro aguaceiro aqui, fraco. Estava tudo seco já.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2014 às 17:11)

Sobre a situação de ontem em Coruche:



> *Informação especial*
> _*Comunicado válido entre* _*2014-11-14 15:33:00* e *2014-11-17 20:33:00
> Assunto: Situação de vento forte em Courelinhas (concelho de Coruche)*
> 
> No período compreendido entre as 19:45 e as 20:00 UTC do passado dia 13 de novembro, foi verificado um episódio de vento forte em Courelinhas, freguesia do Couço, concelho de Coruche. Durante este episódio foi reportada alguma destruição em árvores e edifícios. A análise das observações do radar Doppler de Coruche/Cruz do Leão permitiu identificar uma estrutura convectiva de tipo supercelular que se formou ligeiramente a este da cidade de Lisboa e que foi progredindo num rumo aproximado sudoeste/nordeste. O tipo específico de danos reportado e a presença do referido aglomerado convectivo são consistentes com a ocorrência de um fenómeno do tipo tornado em associação com a supercélula. Não é de excluir, igualmente, a ocorrência de vento forte horizontal na circulação verificada sobre a região.



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 17:24)

De nordetes para sueste está assim


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 17:25)

Escuridão brutal na serra...vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 17:47)

Aguaceiro moderado e vento forte.
13,1ºC , arrefeceu bem.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 17:48)

david 6 disse:


> Coruche ontem acumulou *41mm*
> Lisboa (Geofisico) ontem acumulou *44.5mm*



Esse valor do Geofísico não está correcto. Até porque a estação só começou a registar depois das 19h.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-73#post-456840


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 17:49)

Que aguaceiro violento.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 17:52)

Ja abrandou, caiu algum granizo, a temperatura desceu para os actuais *11,8ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2014 às 17:56)

que relâmpagos lindos, quando estava aqui a chegar a Fajarda (Coruche)  apanhei chuva forte, tive rajada de *50km/h* ai mais para o Litoral pode nem ser assim nada de especial, mas para aqui é, tenho 2 ou 3 vasos tombados


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 17:59)

Chove torrencialmente em Carcavelos. Em poucos minutos ficou tudo inundado.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 18:01)

StormRic disse:


> Chove torrencialmente em Carcavelos. Em poucos minutos ficou tudo inundado.



Pois já chegou aí, celula bem pujante, o arrefecimento foi valente, por aqui a temperatura está nos *11,6ºC.*


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2014 às 18:05)

12,9ºC e vai chovendo por Queluz.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 18:06)

Parou de repente!  Parecia aqueles aguaceiros tropicais em que de um lado da rua chove e do outro não.

Nada de granizo nem trovoada, nem relâmpagos sequer. Muito frio! Vento com rajadas por vezes.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 18:10)

david 6 disse:


> que relâmpagos lindos, quando estava aqui a chegar a Fajarda (Coruche)  apanhei chuva forte, tive rajada de *50km/h* ai mais para o Litoral pode nem ser assim nada de especial, mas para aqui é, tenho 2 ou 3 vasos tombados



Foi só aí! Que sorte!


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 18:14)

Volta a chover aqui.

18:18 relâmpago longe. Nuvem com base estranha.
18:20 Era só uma torre a desenvolver-se. Novo relâmpago.


----------



## dASk (14 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

Boa tarde! Aqui pela margem sul é só vê-las passar a norte.. mas olhando para o radar parece estar a entrar uma célula jeitosa perto de Almada, está com bom aspecto


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2014 às 18:18)

Relâmpago para W.

Começa a chover e o vento sopra moderado/forte.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Nov 2014 às 18:20)

Estou neste momento parado na CRIL junto ao túnel do Grilo e acabei de ver um clarão!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Nov 2014 às 18:20)

Grande chuvada que caiu há momentos aqui em Carcavelos... Estradas inundadas entre a estação da CP e aqui Lombos / Qta São Gonçalo em especial nas rotundas da Qta dos Inglesinhos e Estrada da Torre.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 18:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Grande chuvada que caiu há momentos aqui em Carcavelos... Estradas inundadas entre a estação da CP e aqui Lombos / Qta São Gonçalo em especial nas rotundas da Qta dos Inglesinhos e Estrada da Torre.



Confirmo! Aqui na praia também.


----------



## Aspvl (14 Nov 2014 às 18:26)

Há cerca de 5/6 minutos vi um relâmpago (bem intenso). Quanto ao trovão, mesmo no meio dos carros ainda se fez ouvir.
Vamos ver


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 18:28)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Grande chuvada que caiu há momentos aqui em Carcavelos... Estradas inundadas entre a estação da CP e aqui Lombos / Qta São Gonçalo em especial nas rotundas da Qta dos Inglesinhos e Estrada da Torre.



Está a começar outra vez a chover. Temos uma linha de células a formar-se e a passar em rápida sucessão aqui pelo litoral Cascais/Lisboa.
18:31 a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2014 às 18:31)

Trovoada forte há coisa de uns 8 minutos, 3 raios que fizeram da noite o dia e 2 estoiros que estremeceram a casa. Isto sim é tempo. 

Durante a trovoada choveu de forma fraca/moderada. Antes da chegada da mesma levantou-se uma ventania fortíssima.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 18:34)

Chove bem, o acumulado lá vai subindo, *7 mm.
12,2ºC*


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 18:35)

AndréFrade disse:


> Relâmpago para W.
> 
> Começa a chover e o vento sopra moderado/forte.



Pode ter sido este! Também dos quatro relâmpagos que já vi, foi o único que o IPMA detectou.


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2014 às 18:37)

volta a chover por aqui, chuva moderada


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 18:37)

360º à volta de Peniche,  às 17h30.
Primeira paea norte e roda no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 18:39)

As ruas estão cada vez mais inundadas. Continua a chover.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2014 às 18:42)

Já não encontro palavras para descrever o fiasco que tem sido por aqui...

Máxima de 18,9ºC dia inteiro com céu pouco nublado tirando um mini aguaceiro com uns brutais 0,2mm a meio da manha

Agora não se passa nada como sempre e estão 16,1ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 18:43)

Candy disse:


> 360º à volta de Peniche,  às 17h30.
> Primeira paea norte e roda no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio.



 Grande céu! Panorama empolgante!
(mas nada aí por cima não é?)


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 18:44)

0,2 mm ?! Deve estar tudo inundado!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2014 às 18:49)

Chuva forte.


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Nov 2014 às 18:52)

Só trovoadas e chuvas..e aqui ZERO  É tudo ao lado...


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 18:53)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chuva forte.



Células alinhadas numa extensão entre Cascais e Portalegre. Vão descaindo lentamente para sul à medida que vão percorrendo o alinhamento.


----------



## casr26 (14 Nov 2014 às 18:53)

A chover forte em Belém... trovões e espectáculo pirotécnico à beira rio


----------



## romeupaz (14 Nov 2014 às 18:54)

A zona da Figueira vai levar com uma boa dose... isto parece-me um dia para aviso amarelo de chuva.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2014 às 18:57)




----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 18:58)

Pessoal, sigam por aqui  celula que está  a entrar na Figueira da Foz, relâmpagos brutais!


http://www.surfline.com/surf-report/figueira-da-foz-portugal_106528/


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 19:00)

miguel disse:


>



Estamos a tentar...  mas por aqui não se apanha raio algum.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2014 às 19:01)

StormRic disse:


> Estamos a tentar...  mas por aqui não se apanha raio algum.



manda elas para aqui que eu tiro


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 19:03)

Chuva forte


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 19:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pessoal, sigam por aqui  celula que está  a entrar na Figueira da Foz, relâmpagos brutais!
> 
> 
> http://www.surfline.com/surf-report/figueira-da-foz-portugal_106528/



Espectáculo!


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 19:15)

miguel disse:


> manda elas para aqui que eu tiro



Estão a chegar, mas talvez sem eletricidade, è trovoada "às escuras" 





a consolação é observar a da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 19:17)

Figueira da Foz a ser engolida.


----------



## aqpcb (14 Nov 2014 às 19:20)

Espero que o que vem atrás passe por aqui Palmela


----------



## kelinha (14 Nov 2014 às 19:23)

A Figueira está a apanhar uma "coça"!

EDIT: Vejo clarões a oeste e ouço trovoada em Taveiro...


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 19:24)

Vi há pouco um flash enorme a SW.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 19:28)

Mas o que é que na Figueira na Foz fazem para atrair isto? Também queremos!


----------



## romeupaz (14 Nov 2014 às 19:31)

Em Leiria chove torrencialmente


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 19:31)

Candy disse:


> Vi há pouco um flash enorme a SW.



Terá sido isto?





estes foram a oeste, o IPMA não regista tudo


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 19:33)

StormRic disse:


> Grande céu! Panorama empolgante!
> (mas nada aí por cima não é?)


Pfffff... Vão caindo uns pingos e ouvem-se uns roncos ao longe.
Estava esse céu lindo e eu a fotografar no cabo carvoeiro com a machine. Hoje levei-a pois dava fotos lindas.  Fiz fotos fantásticas!  Teria sido bom era ter posto o cartão na máquina. Salvaram-se estas do telemóvel.  
Há cerca de meia hora vi um flash enorme a sul. 
Por agora estamos com pouco vento, uns pingos de quando em quando e temperatura 17ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2014 às 19:33)

Boa noite.

Aqui ficam registos de uma célula que passou de raspão aqui pelas 11h30.
















Gravei também um pequeno vídeo porque sou da opinião de que em vídeo dá para ter uma melhor percepção da coisa


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 19:37)

StormRic disse:


> Terá sido isto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pode ter sido! Eu vi o clarão forte a sw quando circulava na marginal norte à entrada de Peniche. Nao tinha grande visão.  Por isso pode ter sido mais a oeste.


----------



## PedroAP7 (14 Nov 2014 às 19:37)

Aqui caiu um aguaceiro forte mas já moderou.


----------



## Rachie (14 Nov 2014 às 19:43)

Sai do barco em Cacilhas por volta das 18.10 após alguma ondulação e ao mesmo tempo começou a cair uma carga de água como não via há algum tempo. Durou poucos minutos e de repente parou! Quando estava a vir pra casa começou o espetáculo pirotécnico :-D entretanto tem chovido mas estou tão confortável no sofá com os gatos que nem fui espreitar se há mais flashes por aí :-$


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 19:44)

Candy disse:


> Pode ter sido! Eu vi o clarão forte a sw quando circulava na marginal norte à entrada de Peniche. Nao tinha grande visão.  Por isso pode ter sido mais a oeste.



Vem quase de certeza actividade a caminho de Peniche.


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 19:47)

Pois tá claro! Isto a noite é que tem piada. 

Acabei de ver dois flashes seguidinhos a nordeste.

Uiii.. mais um! 3....


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 19:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Aqui ficam registos de uma célula que passou de raspão aqui pelas 11h30.
> 
> ...



 Bom trabalho! Os panoramas estão um espectáculo!
Foi a célula no centro desta imagem das 11:20:


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 19:50)

Uiiiiiiiiiii...  ca grande! Outro!!! A NE a coisa vai dar que falar!
Mais ummmm... 
Outro!!!
  

E eu a vê-los de sofá!


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 19:57)

O alinhamento, no espaço e no tempo, das descargas associadas à célula da Figueira da Foz, mesmo depois de entrada em terra é notável. Denuncia uma célula poderosa com actividade resistente:


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Nov 2014 às 19:58)

Por aqui os paparazis estao chegar


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

Candy disse:


> Uiiiiiiiiiii...  ca grande! Outro!!! A NE a coisa vai dar que falar!
> Mais ummmm...
> Outro!!!
> 
> ...



De sofá? Então não há fotos?


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 20:00)

celia salta disse:


> Por aqui os paparazis estao chegar



Os do céu... e os da terra, estão preparados? 

Ainda é a célula que passou em Soure e Figueira da Foz:


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2014 às 20:04)

StormRic disse:


> De sofá? Então não há fotos?



Realmente, enfim dá Deus nozes a quem não tem dentes 

Aqui passou uma trovoada a Sul mas só vi um muito longe, é o melhor que se arranja...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 20:05)

Trovoada aqui perto, belo clarão e alguns roncos.


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 20:12)

StormRic disse:


> De sofá? Então não há fotos?


Hora da janta. 
O celso deve estar em óptima posição para o espectáculo. 
A festa deve ser na zona de Caldas da Rainha.


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 20:14)

miguel disse:


> Realmente, enfim dá Deus nozes a quem não tem dentes
> 
> Aqui passou uma trovoada a Sul mas só vi um muito longe, é o melhor que se arranja...


Aqui tb está longe. Vejo-a da janela mas tenho alguns prédios à frente.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

Está a chegar aqui, ouviu-se um trovão.

20:21 Um já cá canta!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Nov 2014 às 20:22)

Já se houve a trovoada ao longe com relâmpagos a Sudoeste.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Nov 2014 às 20:23)

Trovoada por Carcavelos!   
StormRic apronta a máquina e delicia a malta!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Nov 2014 às 20:24)

Relâmpagos afinal estende-se por toda a faixa Oeste!
Já se houve mais perto.


----------



## Garcia (14 Nov 2014 às 20:27)

trovoada quase em cima de mim e eu não consigo tirar uma foto...

o que estarei a fazer mal???


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Nov 2014 às 20:28)

Potente!


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 20:28)

Fantástico! Raios aqui mesmo em frente!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2014 às 20:32)

Relâmpagos para W e NW e já ouvi 1 trovão.

Chove com pingas grossas e por vezes intensamente há algumas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 20:36)

Muitos clarões a N/NE nos ultimos 25 minutos.
Não tenho grande vista para sul, por lá está a passar muita trovoada, StormRic aproveita bem isso.


----------



## AndreaSantos (14 Nov 2014 às 20:39)

Troveja imenso aqui. Fiquei por uns momentos sem rede de telemóvel e a luz falhou. O mais perto caiu a cerca de 2Km.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 20:41)

Parou há minutos. Apanhei dois e falhei um, no intervalo entre disparos (azar...).
Entretanto o IPMA só mostra um.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 20:44)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Troveja imenso aqui. Fiquei por uns momentos sem rede de telemóvel e a luz falhou. O mais perto caiu a cerca de 2Km.



Eu desta zona vi os clarões provenientes da trovoada aí do Oeste ( pelos vistos entre Mafra e Torres Vedras), apesar da distância conseguiam iluminar a serra de Sintra, foi espectacular.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Nov 2014 às 20:44)

Volta à carga! StormRic deixa o PC!!!! :P


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 20:52)

Mais uns quantos clarões a NE.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2014 às 20:53)

Trovoada !!


----------



## Aspvl (14 Nov 2014 às 20:53)

Grande ronco!


----------



## joao nunes (14 Nov 2014 às 20:54)

caiu carga agora trovão grande


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2014 às 20:54)

Acabei de saltar da cadeira com este... Com as luzes de casa acesas viu-se perfeitamente  Trovão fortíssimo, pela distância entre raio e trovão foi a coisa de 1 km ou pouco mais...


----------



## AndreaSantos (14 Nov 2014 às 20:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Eu desta zona vi os clarões provenientes da trovoada aí do Oeste ( pelos vistos entre Mafra e Torres Vedras), apesar da distância conseguiam iluminar a serra de Sintra, foi espectacular.
> Se foi! Tão espetacular que até assustou, que pena a duração ter sido pequena. Agora vê-se as estrelas... Ironia das ironias lol.





jonas_87 disse:


> Eu desta zona vi os clarões provenientes da trovoada aí do Oeste ( pelos vistos entre Mafra e Torres Vedras), apesar da distância conseguiam iluminar a serra de Sintra, foi espectacular.


----------



## Firefigther (14 Nov 2014 às 20:57)

Boa noite Trovoada pela Moita.


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2014 às 20:59)

Por aqui acabou de haver umas trovoadas que mais pareciam bombas , caiu depois um valente aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo as únicas duas fotos que consegui:


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 21:00)

Continua para o lado de Almada/Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

Mais três apanhados. Muita neblina e chuva a dificultar a vista.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 21:04)

Teles disse:


> Por aqui acabou de haver umas trovoadas que mais pareciam bombas , caiu depois um valente aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo as únicas duas fotos que consegui:



 aquilo é uma "mólhada" deles!
Tiraste em RAW?


----------



## Rachie (14 Nov 2014 às 21:05)

Há pouco senti a bancada da cozinha a tremer tal foi o estoiro


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 21:06)

Já estão fora do meu ângulo. Pessoal de Almada, Lisboa, Setúbal, etc apanhem-nos!


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2014 às 21:07)

StormRic disse:


> aquilo é uma "mólhada" deles!
> Tiraste em RAW?



Não em jpg


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Nov 2014 às 21:08)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Troveja imenso aqui. Fiquei por uns momentos sem rede de telemóvel e a luz falhou. O mais perto caiu a cerca de 2Km.



Pois foi e aqui tal como ai a luz falhou.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 21:12)

Teles disse:


> Não em jpg



Em RAW edita-se e vê-se os raios todos, mesmo quando ficam assim sobre-expostos.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:12)

QUE BOMBA!! Consegui filma-lo!!!


----------



## overcast (14 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> QUE BOMBA!! Consegui filma-lo!!!



Jonas ainda estás vivo? Foi mesmo em cima de ti!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

overcast disse:


> Jonas ainda estás vivo? Foi mesmo em cima de ti!



Foi aqui perto, já partilho o video.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:15)

Ouvi um trovão agora mas parece ter vindo de bastante longe


----------



## Geiras (14 Nov 2014 às 21:23)

Brutal trovoada há pouco aqui na região, sobretudo Qta. do Peru e Azeitão. Raios brutais com grande bombas mesmo! De impor respeito. Pena nao ter a máquina fotográfica comigo.


----------



## nelson972 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:23)

Tentei tirar fotos na serra dos candeeiros com vista para NW, mas as descargas eram a SW, entre as Caldas e Alcobaça (fora de vista, a esquerda da imagem).

Fica a imagem do local, com a chuva a aproximar-se.


----------



## PDias (14 Nov 2014 às 21:24)

Boa noite,

por aqui há uma meia hora atrás o bombardeamento foi intenso, foi tudo à vida luz, telefones, televisão, houve um então que  foi demais, deve ter sido muito perto, e o mais incrível é que eu não conseguia perceber donde eles vinham, parecia que vinha de todo o lado à volta, foi brutal!!!


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 21:27)

Está a vir outra do mar. Basicamente ainda não parei de tirar fotos continuamente.


----------



## overcast (14 Nov 2014 às 21:28)

Outro estrondo a menos de 2 km.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:29)

Mais dois trovões muito baixos


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 21:30)

Chuva forte agora. Visibilidade difícil e operacionalidade também


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:31)

overcast disse:


> Outro estrondo a menos de 2 km.



Tambem foi valente.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:35)

Bem, aqui vai a tal bomba, segundo o IPMA a descarga ocorreu na Atrozela, para localizar melhor, fica perto do Cascaishopping, ou seja mesmo aqui ao lado.
A intensidade da DEA não faz sentido...apenas 11 kAmp...eu que já filmei um de 54 kAmp e o estrondo foi claramente inferior a este, nem se compara, curiosamente os dois caíram na mesma localidade.

Video:


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2014 às 21:44)

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 18,5mm , temperatura actual de 9,4ºC.
Umas fotos tiradas hoje de dia:


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2014 às 21:47)

StormRic disse:


> Já estão fora do meu ângulo. Pessoal de Almada, Lisboa, Setúbal, etc apanhem-nos!



Quando vem activas e morrem aqui as portas fica difícil!! isto tem sido um sofrer por estes lados tal a falta de sorte!!


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 22:00)

Vejo-os a fugir para ESE. Setúbal portanto. E Sesimbra. O espectáculo daqui de longe é bem bonito, mas... longe!


----------



## Garcia (14 Nov 2014 às 22:01)

pode-se esperar mais alguma coisa?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 22:01)

Começa a entrar aqui perto uma celula valente, já vejo clarões.


----------



## zeant (14 Nov 2014 às 22:08)

Por aqui começa a 3' sessão de hoje. Ouve-se trovoada novamente e a aproximar-se.


----------



## AndreaSantos (14 Nov 2014 às 22:11)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Pois foi e aqui tal como ai a luz falhou.


Ao menos tivemos na primeira fila deste espetaculo. Dado que estava demasiado próxima e estava a meio do jantar, não consegui registar nada lol.


----------



## Brites (14 Nov 2014 às 22:18)

Confirmo Pombal festa a norte... Longe deve ser novamente para Soure  mas já caíram 2 bombas ...a primeira ate deu direito a ficar momentaneamente sem luz...só e pena ser longe...


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 22:20)

Teles disse:


> Precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 18,5mm , temperatura actual de 9,4ºC.
> Umas fotos tiradas hoje de dia:



 Momentos fabulosos, como sempre!


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Começa a entrar aqui perto uma celula valente, já vejo clarões.



Estás em Alcabideche?


----------



## Brites (14 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

Que espetáculo.
.tenho pena de não ter registado  ficou de dia e ronco daqueles...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 22:24)

StormRic disse:


> Estás em Alcabideche?



Estou.
____

Bem choveu bastante, agora o céu ficou estrelado.
*11,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2014 às 22:27)

Acabou... resumindo nada aconteceu aqui, duas trovoadas a morrer aqui as portas da cidade é muito mau para uma noite só  

Precipitação hoje por aqui 3,2mm

venha agora terça e quarta que promete...


----------



## FranciscoAlex (14 Nov 2014 às 22:27)

Aqui por Torres por volta das 20:15/20:30h ouvi alguns trovões fortes e chuva também apareceu. Nessa hora também recebi informação da minha mãe que se encontra no Sobral da Abelheira(Mafra), a trovoada estava a ser de tal maneira que ela dizia que a casa estremecia. No site do IPMA há pelo menos três registos de DEA na zona com potências de -67kAmp, -64.3kAmp e -63.9kAmp. Segundo as coordenadas o raio de -64.3kAmp deve ter atingido um moinho eólico que existe na zona, esse moinho encontra-se nos terrenos da Quinta da Abelheira, curiosamente a minha casa de lá tem uma vista fenomenal sobre a tal quinta.
Logo hoje quando não estou por lá


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2014 às 22:29)

Trovoada na Amadora. E mais um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Rachie (14 Nov 2014 às 22:31)

Flashes pro lado de Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 22:31)

Grandes clarões a E/NE .


----------



## rbsmr (14 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Trovoada em Lisboa - Carnide -sem chuva


----------



## jonekko (14 Nov 2014 às 22:34)

Chove e troveja por aqui. Vejo e oiço os flashes no céu mas não vejo os raios.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2014 às 22:35)

Boas fotos por aqui!
Espero que alguém tenha reunido umas quantas e que participe no concurso!  Bora lá... Já não têm desculpa! ehehe!
http://troposfera.pt/index.php/actividades/concurso-foto


----------



## J.R (14 Nov 2014 às 22:37)

Trovoada e chuva torrencial em Loures


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 22:43)

Neste momento já não avisto qualquer actividade eléctrica. Vou ver se ponho agora aqui fotos. Penso que a última célula terá entrado e não se espera mais nas próximas horas aqui por este litoral.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 22:43)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Aqui por Torres por volta das 20:15/20:30h ouvi alguns trovões fortes e chuva também apareceu. Nessa hora também recebi informação da minha mãe que se encontra no Sobral da Abelheira(Mafra), a trovoada estava a ser de tal maneira que ela dizia que a casa estremecia. No site do IPMA há pelo menos três registos de DEA na zona com potências de -67kAmp, -64.3kAmp e -63.9kAmp. Segundo as coordenadas o raio de -64.3kAmp deve ter atingido um moinho eólico que existe na zona, esse moinho encontra-se nos terrenos da Quinta da Abelheira, curiosamente a minha casa de lá tem uma vista fenomenal sobre a tal quinta.
> Logo hoje quando não estou por lá



Ainda assim acredito que tenho sido bem mais calmo que a trovoada de Março de 2013, DEA superiores a 200 kAmp,  até partiu vidros lá no Sobral da Abelheira, foi uma meia hora épica, a roçar o terror.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

Acabou de trovejar bem aqui e com alguma chuva!  Tudo mais calmo por agora.
De notar a descida da temperatura que neste momento vai em 12ºC!


----------



## FranciscoAlex (14 Nov 2014 às 22:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ainda assim acredito que tenho sido bem mais calmo que a trovoada de Março de 2013, DEA superiores a 200 kAmp,  até partiu vidros lá no Sobral da Abelheira, foi uma meia hora épica, a roçar o terror.



Sem dúvida que a trovoada do ano passado foi das mais intensas, foram momentos impressionantes segundo o relato de familiares meus.


----------



## Candy (14 Nov 2014 às 22:53)

Por aqui... pfffffff...´Tudo ao lado, tudo ao lado!... 
Temperatura baixou para os 11ºC.
Ontem tínhamos 18ºC pela meia noite.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2014 às 22:54)

Há pouco saí de Queluz, vinha pelo IC19 a chegar a Massamá a chuva que era alguma em Queluz passou a violenta cheguei a Sintra com 9,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 22:56)

Céu estrelado
*10,9ºC
10 mm
*


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2014 às 23:05)

Fim de evento fraquinho por aqui, estes dois dias tive 14mm ,nada de trovoadas dignas desse nome.

Temperatura a descer 12,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 23:17)

Voltaram os clarões, segundo o radar, são oriundos da celula que está atravessar a zona oeste.


----------



## AndreaSantos (14 Nov 2014 às 23:17)

Troveja novamente por aqui! E bem!


----------



## Rachie (14 Nov 2014 às 23:21)

Vejo os clarões da janela da sala


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 23:25)

Descarga registada pelo IPMA, envolta em chuva. Bastante forte, -71 kAmp. Distância 9 Km, o tempo entre o raio e o trovão foi cerca de 25 segundos. Tinha ramificações internas na nuvem.










outra descarga, dupla, sete minutos antes, aproximadamente o mesmo intervalo entre o raio e o trovão. Ainda mais mergulhada na chuva. Não foi registada pelo IPMA.


----------



## AndreaSantos (14 Nov 2014 às 23:31)

À 5 minutos atrás...


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 23:31)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Troveja novamente por aqui! E bem!



Está uma célula a sudoeste de Torres Vedras! Pequena mas forte:





Desloca-se para ESE.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 23:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Voltaram os clarões, segundo o radar, são oriundos da celula que está atravessar a zona oeste.



Um pequeno exemplo, dos muitos clarões que se observavam da minha zona.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 23:35)

AndreaSantos disse:


> À 5 minutos atrás...



 com uma cortina de chuva intensa, daí o eco forte. Venham mais!


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 23:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um pequeno exemplo, dos muitos clarões que se observavam da minha zona.



 isto é visto para lá da serra? Está feérico, lindo!


----------



## AndreaSantos (14 Nov 2014 às 23:37)

StormRic disse:


> com uma cortina de chuva intensa, daí o eco forte. Venham mais!


Mas esta passou ao lado e vai em direção a E, pelo que não apanhámos com aquela bela cortina de chuva... mas o reflexo é magnífico... mostra o que está à volta escondido pela noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

StormRic disse:


> isto é visto para lá da serra? Está feérico, lindo!



Sim, perspectiva NE, bem para lá da serra, a dita celula que falamos por aqui.


----------



## AndreaSantos (14 Nov 2014 às 23:41)

StormRic disse:


> Está uma célula a sudoeste de Torres Vedras! Pequena mas forte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lá pequenita é, mas trouxe mias relâmpagos que a outra por volta das 20h30. Mas desta vez aconteceu mais longe de onde estou. Estou a Oeste de Torres Vedras. Se for mais fácil, entre Torres Vedras e Santa Cruz.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 23:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, perspectiva NE, bem para lá da serra, a dita celula que falamos por aqui.



Se pudéssemos arranjar uma autorização para ficar no Palácio da Pena à noite, aí sim é o local mais fantástico para captar todas trovoadas à volta. Tem protecção para as descargas e para a chuva. Isto é uma ideia que já me persegue há muito tempo. Aquele ponto é único, não conheço melhor que aquilo sob todos os aspectos. Há que pensar nisto a sério. 

Além de ser uma _pena_ não estar a estação automática a funcionar (com ou sem trocadilho, como quiserem )


----------



## Brites (14 Nov 2014 às 23:49)

O meu contributo  

Já n ha mais hj? Alguém pode prever?


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2014 às 23:56)

isto para aqui tá frio, já estou habituado às noites mais amenas em Lisboa, quando venho ao fim de semana a Coruche sinto muito frio , não sinto as mãos está 10.8ºC e 99% humidade


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2014 às 23:57)

Excelentes fotos de todos como é costume e que tal aproveitar essas fotos para participar no primeiro concurso de fotografia organizado por malta aqui da casa , se calhar é por ser mesmo daqui e não ser estrangeiro, eu própio faço parte da organização do concurso e costuma-me ser um filho da casa e nem para os nossos somos bons, este ano não há grande prémios porque é em cima do joelho, para o ano se todos colaborarem será grande, por isso força participem e percam a vergonha ou o medo


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 00:03)

StormRic disse:


> Se pudéssemos arranjar uma autorização para ficar no Palácio da Pena à noite, aí sim é o local mais fantástico para captar todas trovoadas à volta. Tem protecção para as descargas e para a chuva. Isto é uma ideia que já me persegue há muito tempo. Aquele ponto é único, não conheço melhor que aquilo sob todos os aspectos. Há que pensar nisto a sério.
> 
> Além de ser uma _pena_ não estar a estação automática a funcionar (com ou sem trocadilho, como quiserem )



Sim, sitio espectacular, vista bem periférica, certamente que as fotos ficariam muito boas.


----------



## AndreaSantos (15 Nov 2014 às 00:05)

Há probabilidade de acontecer mais alguma coisa interessante?


----------



## AndreaSantos (15 Nov 2014 às 00:07)

StormRic disse:


> Se pudéssemos arranjar uma autorização para ficar no Palácio da Pena à noite, aí sim é o local mais fantástico para captar todas trovoadas à volta. Tem protecção para as descargas e para a chuva. Isto é uma ideia que já me persegue há muito tempo. Aquele ponto é único, não conheço melhor que aquilo sob todos os aspectos. Há que pensar nisto a sério.
> 
> Além de ser uma _pena_ não estar a estação automática a funcionar (com ou sem trocadilho, como quiserem )


Era combinarmos todos um encontro/evento e fazer uma negociata com a CM de Sintra para usarmos o Palácio da Pena. :P


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 00:17)

Brites disse:


> O meu contributo
> 
> Já n ha mais hj? Alguém pode prever?


 esse até deu para cegar!

Olhando para a imagem de satélite parece tudo muito limpo, as células que restam estão dispersas e são pequenas, acho difícil terem ainda actividade eléctrica, mas nunca se sabe se alguma consegue desenvolver-se um pouco mais e estas massas de ar frio evoluem rapidamente.


----------



## AndreaSantos (15 Nov 2014 às 00:19)

StormRic disse:


> esse até deu para cegar!
> 
> Olhando para a imagem de satélite parece tudo muito limpo, as células que restam estão dispersas e são pequenas, acho difícil terem ainda actividade eléctrica, mas nunca se sabe se alguma consegue desenvolver-se um pouco mais e estas massas de ar frio evoluem rapidamente.


De momento, parece-me que há uma a entrar pela minha região a dentro. Mas tudo tranquilo para já...


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 00:20)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Era combinarmos todos um encontro/evento e fazer uma negociata com a CM de Sintra para usarmos o Palácio da Pena. :P



Será com a Parques de Sintra, Monte da Lua, a empresa que gere a Pena, o Castelo, Monserrate, Capuchos etc. Talvez estejam receptivos, a principal preocupação deles é a segurança do local, que levam, e bem, muito a sério.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Nov 2014 às 00:22)

StormRic disse:


> Se pudéssemos arranjar uma autorização para ficar no Palácio da Pena à noite, aí sim é o local mais fantástico para captar todas trovoadas à volta. Tem protecção para as descargas e para a chuva. Isto é uma ideia que já me persegue há muito tempo. Aquele ponto é único, não conheço melhor que aquilo sob todos os aspectos. Há que pensar nisto a sério.
> 
> Além de ser uma _pena_ não estar a estação automática a funcionar (com ou sem trocadilho, como quiserem )


Isso seria algo de espectacular!!!!  Se fosse agora ia jaa!! 

Duvido é que eles cedam a isso... Talvez só a pagar e bem... :S


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Nov 2014 às 00:30)

*Temp máxima: 19,9ºC* | *Temp. minima: 11,8ºC*

O dia de hoje foi marcado por breves aguaceiros moderados a fortes, um caso ao meio dia e ao final do dia 3 a 4 casos.

Aqui deixo um video da precipitação forte que não esperava ao meio-dia e que foi bastante localizado. Estava na estação de Queluz, para variar é sempre lá que estou quando acontecem extremos, eram 12h00 e começava a chover mas às 12h03 já era o diluvio total, mas apenas durou 5 minutos, insuficiente para inundar estradas. Curiosamente nesse exato momento a estação de Queluz não estava a funcionar, só voltou às 12h11 e já tinha acumulado 19,1mm e acredito que durante esta hora a chuva passou dos 10mm. Também curiosamente a estação da Amadora não registou nada... 

Desculpem a má qualidade do video mas é do telemóvel


----------



## Brites (15 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

Tratem disso também vou


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 00:35)

*Resumo do dia 14-11-11
*
Temperatura minima: *10,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17,6ºC*
Rajada máxima: *55 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *10 mm*

Nos últimos  5 dias, caíram por aqui *51 mm*, muito bom para esta zona.
*_____*

Agora: *12,7ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Nov 2014 às 00:43)

Queluz acabou o dia com 23,4mm, o que não é nada mau...

Deixo aqui algumas imagens de células que passaram entre as 12h e as 12h30 em Belas 






Para Sul/Sudeste podia-se ver as bigornas e as células que afetaram Queluz e Belas





























Para Norte a vista também era bombástica, as células passavam sempre a Norte de Lisboa, em fila indiana 









Bem já não publicava tanta fotografia há muito tempo e já estava na hora... Não tirei com a Canon porque não a tinha à mão. 
Sábado e Domingo vão ser calmos, vão passar algumas linhas de instabilidade mas mais a Norte, por isso a Lisboa apenas deve chegar aguaceiros fracos.
Com isto digo bom fim de semana!


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Nov 2014 às 00:47)

Candy disse:


> Hora da janta.
> O celso deve estar em óptima posição para o espectáculo.
> A festa deve ser na zona de Caldas da Rainha.


Estava na Praia Del Rey no trabalho.. mas sim vi grandes relâmpagos no mar.. era com cada flash.. mas chuva nem vê la..


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 00:48)

Outra descarga na mesma zona, também não registada pelo IPMA. Mas o AEMet por exemplo registou.





imagem do mapa de raios do AEMet, vermelho referente às descargas entre as 20h e as 21h e imagem de radar das 21:30








esta célula era um ponto vermelho!

EDIT: troquei a imagem do AEMet pois tinha-me esquecido que eles têm mais uma 1 hora que a hora utc. A outra imagem mostra realmente as duas descargas das 20h.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 01:00)

StormRic disse:


> Outra descarga na mesma zona, também não registada pelo IPMA. Mas o AEMet por exemplo registou.



Começo a pensar que o detector DEA  apresenta algumas falhas, para mim continua a não fazer sentido aquele raio(que caiu aqui) ter apenas 11 kAmp, sinceramente é para rir.
_______´

*13,2ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Nov 2014 às 01:01)

StormRic disse:


> Descarga registada pelo IPMA, envolta em chuva. Bastante forte, -71 kAmp. Distância 9 Km, o tempo entre o raio e o trovão foi cerca de 25 segundos. Tinha ramificações internas na nuvem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que fotos tão "desinteressantes" hehehe, a inveja é lixada , MAGNIFICO como sempre,
tinha esperança de hoje a caminho de casa tirar mais uns "bonecos" dado que faiscava, mas pouco, ainda fui ao "posto" de observação, mas nada,

hoje ( Sábado ) devo dar uma volta pela marginal até a Roca e espero, embora já vi que pouco provável, ter alguma sorte e desta vez vou levar a minha D90


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 01:04)

Parece haver locais no mar preferenciais para as descargas atingirem. Desde que fotografo raios aqui em Carcavelos, noto que têm tendência para certas zonas específicas. Talvez por efeito da posição relativamente ao litoral nesta área particular entre o Cabo Raso e o Cabo Espichel.
Relativamente às duas descargas da outra mensagem, uma às 20:21 e outra às 20:28, corresponderam na verdade a duas células diferentes! Mas atingiram a mesma zona.
Célula da primeira descarga, imagem de radar das 20:20:





Segunda descarga, pela direcção que foi exactamente a mesma da primeira descarga, terá que ser a segunda célula a origem:





Imagem do registo dos raios do AEMet, com as duas descargas juntas:


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Nov 2014 às 01:07)

StormRic disse:


> Se pudéssemos arranjar uma autorização para ficar no Palácio da Pena à noite, aí sim é o local mais fantástico para captar todas trovoadas à volta. Tem protecção para as descargas e para a chuva. Isto é uma ideia que já me persegue há muito tempo. Aquele ponto é único, não conheço melhor que aquilo sob todos os aspectos. Há que pensar nisto a sério.
> 
> Além de ser uma _pena_ não estar a estação automática a funcionar (com ou sem trocadilho, como quiserem )



Era uma excelente ideia , apesar de perto de onde moro no alto de Montemor e para o lado de Caneças ter quase uma perspectiva de 360º, protecção a raios nem por isso, talvez sejam atraídos para as antenas em Montemor ou na serra da Amoreira.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 01:08)

Por norma existe sempre diferença na temperatura na água do mar(Costa ocidental(Guincho) vs costa sul de Cascais), embora ao largo do costa essa mesma diferença pode não ser tão vincada.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 01:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, aqui vai a tal bomba, segundo o IPMA a descarga ocorreu na Atrozela, para localizar melhor, fica perto do Cascaishopping, ou seja mesmo aqui ao lado.
> A intensidade da DEA não faz sentido...apenas 11 kAmp...eu que já filmei um de 54 kAmp e o estrondo foi claramente inferior a este, nem se compara, curiosamente os dois caíram na mesma localidade.
> 
> Video:



Parece que a minha vizinha assustou-se com flash,ouve-se um "Ai" aos 9 seg..só reparei agora.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 01:38)

Vitor TT disse:


> Era uma excelente ideia , apesar de perto de onde moro no alto de Montemor e para o lado de Caneças ter quase uma perspectiva de 360º, protecção a raios nem por isso, talvez sejam atraídos para as antenas em Montemor ou na serra da Amoreira.



Não é só a protecção dos raios, é sobretudo da chuva e do vento. Esse é um dos grandes impedimentos para eu não sair mais vezes para locais com boa vista para fotografar trovoadas e preferir a varanda.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 02:47)

Duas descargas com orientação mais horizontal. A segunda registada pelo IPMA, a primeira cerca de um minuto antes. A célula apresentava uma configuração alongada, terá algo a ver com o aspecto dos raios?













descarga registada, -39 kAmp :






Este é para mim dos mais impressionantes pois ocorreu sobre Sesimbra de que se vêem as luzes, a uma distância de pelo menos 30 Km. O comprimento visível angular de 3º corresponde assim a 1600m desde a base da nuvem ao solo.





Não é apresentado o registo das descargas das 22 e das 23h de ontem pelo IPMA, ficamos sem saber a intensidade. A célula na imagem de radar das 22:00 foi esta:





Antes outras descargas desta célula foram registadas em vídeo. Sete fotogramas consecutivos com 0,04 s de intervalo quando um navio de cruzeiros saía a barra.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2014 às 09:06)

Belo!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 09:44)

Fotos brutais, como sempre! 
____________

Por aqui, chuviscos, vento fraco, *14,3ºC* e *1 mm.*


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2014 às 09:51)

Boas

Mínima de 11,8ºC

Agora sol e 15,2ºC

Chuva?? 0,0mm segue o mês seco por aqui...


----------



## Vince (15 Nov 2014 às 09:53)

O verdadeiro caça-raios do fórum, fotos brutais.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 12:11)

Aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2014 às 12:34)

acordei com o vento, passou um aguaceiro em geral fraco de chuva, mas deu uma rajada de  *42.0km/h *


----------



## ThunderFreak (15 Nov 2014 às 13:14)

E chove bem por aqui, de repente céu completamente coberto e chuva. Quem diria


----------



## AndreaSantos (15 Nov 2014 às 13:21)

Bom dia! Aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado. De vez em quando vem rajadas de vento bem fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 13:52)

Ha 20 minutos atrás caiu outro aguaceiro bem intenso, antes da cortina de chuva chegar aqui, começou a cair na serra, foto desse momento.







A serra deve estar espectacular, água por todo o lado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2014 às 14:18)

Neste momento a reportar em pleno andamento no Alfa-Pendular Lisboa - Braga, a sair de Lisboa com 18ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Candy (15 Nov 2014 às 14:41)

Foto tirada por António Rodrigues, na quinta feira. 
Peniche.Vista para nordeste.


----------



## Candy (15 Nov 2014 às 15:38)

A sul 




A norte




Vento fraco,18ºC... a limpar o terraço de manga curta.

Mas parece que vai ser por pouco tempo!


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2014 às 16:12)

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/11/15/76f1fe9891317eedf4f8f50a3b4d3898.jpg


Escaravelho-vermelho, imparável... lol


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 16:58)

Boas tardes

Três aguaceiros durante o dia.
Neste momento há uma estrutura interessante a sul, com aspecto de _shelf cloud_ . No entanto parece leve e será uma formação que só com condições mais propícias de instabilidade poderia receber tal nome. Desloca-se para oeste, e tem focos de chuva associados.
Está a entrar na península de Setúbal agora. A oeste de Cascais vem outra.


----------



## nelson972 (15 Nov 2014 às 17:00)

Foto desta tarde cerca das 15 h' , a nuvem que proporcionou um belo aguaceiro.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 17:19)

Parede de chuva no mar, em frente da... Parede! 

Avança para oeste. A célula ganhou bastante volume mas não me parece com condições para ter actividade eléctrica.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 17:27)

Já chove, pouco, aqui em Carcavelos. O aguaceiro mais forte foi pelas 13:40. Esta célula parece ser a última do dia, e vai varrendo a humidade que ainda pode ajudar à chuva, lanterna-vermelha . Fechado para o lado de Cascais.





Agora chove bem.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 17:35)

Actividade eléctrica de hoje toda na metade norte, o interior centro a ser bem contemplado:


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2014 às 17:40)

Por aqui, até agora o dia foi marcado por alguns aguaceiros fracos pontuais.
Vento moderado, que por agora já acalmou.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 17:47)

Uma hora atrás, o início da formação da estrutura interessante que não tem porte para se chamar uma _shelf cloud_ , na minha opinião. No entanto posteriormente toda a célula adquiriu mais peso à medida que se aproximou da península de Setúbal.


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

StormRic disse:


> Actividade eléctrica de hoje toda na metade norte, o interior centro a ser bem contemplado:


E eu aqui sem nada


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

celia salta disse:


> E eu aqui sem nada


 nada mesmo?? O dia todo? Que azar!


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Nov 2014 às 18:11)

StormRic disse:


> nada mesmo?? O dia todo? Que azar!


Hoje estou a zeros


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 18:13)

Vince disse:


> O verdadeiro caça-raios do fórum, fotos brutais.



 obrigado mas não posso concordar! Caça-raios somos todos! E eu até tenho sido só de bancada, com a sorte de ter esta varanda e esta vista e ainda de as trovoadas desfilarem aqui à frente, eu não preciso de fazer nada! "Sorte" também em ter disponibilidade. O fórum está cheio de caçadores de raios que trabalham em condições bem difíceis mas conseguem resultados empolgantes de maior mérito e tantos tecnicamente espectaculares (melhores que os meus). E desejamos ser muitos mais e obter cada vez mais e melhores registos das "caçadas", nunca paramos de aprender! 
sempre!


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 18:18)

celia salta disse:


> Hoje estou a zeros



É verdade. Olhando de perto o mapa passou tudo mais para norte. O mais perto foi por volta das quatro da tarde, a vinte quilómetros para os lados da albufeira do Cabril.


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Nov 2014 às 18:22)

Pois por essa hora para esses lados estava muito escuro ainda pensava que iria chegar ca algo mas tive azar 


StormRic disse:


> É verdade. Olhando de perto o mapa passou tudo mais para norte. O mais perto foi por volta das quatro da tarde, a vinte quilómetros para os lados da albufeira do Cabril.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Nov 2014 às 18:23)

Boas
Por aqui dia de alguns aguaceiros moderados, mas também com muitas abertas até agora.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 18:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha 20 minutos atrás caiu outro aguaceiro bem intenso, antes da cortina de chuva chegar aqui, começou a cair na serra, foto desse momento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está mesmo! Bem verdinha. É pena é verem-se pelo chão tantas árvores que tiveram de ser cortadas, desde o ano passado. Bela foto, isso é que é chuva!


----------



## Rachie (15 Nov 2014 às 18:56)

Ha bocado fui passear ao Ginjal (beira rio de Almada) e vi uma cortina de chuva que se estendia até quase Belém, mas não veio para aqui. 
Entretanto anoiteceu e fui pro magusto em Cacilhas :-)


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 19:35)

*13,8ºC*
Precipitação fraca em aproximação, vinda de NO.


----------



## MicaMito (15 Nov 2014 às 20:00)

Fonix tá frio por aqui 10ºc  e vento nulo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2014 às 20:23)

Boas noites.

Ontem saí de casa eu fui até ao Parque das Nações pelas 20h30 e estava constantemente a ver relâmpagos, não sei bem em que direcção, mas estava.

Parece que pelas 22h30 aqui em Loures caiu um raio bastante perto, no Facebook eram só amigos meus a fazer comentários da trovoada, e a minha mãe que até nem se impressiona facilmente, disse que parecia que o planeta ia acabar! Parece que o truque para haver trovoada em Loures é eu estar ausente 

--

Hoje foi um dia marcado por aguaceiros por vezes de intensidade moderada.

Mínima de* 9,6ºC* e actuais 13,2ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Nov 2014 às 20:56)

Até agora tem acumulado 3mm, dia calmo com aguaceiros fracos como previsto.
Interessante é que o tempo está a brincar com a temperatura, teve uma escalada muito interessante, subiu e desceu umas 6 vezes durante o dia 





Desceu em média 2ºC.

*Temp. máxima: 15,8ºC | Temp. minima: 11,3ºC
*
Nos próximos 2 dias deve-se manter um sistema de alta pressão a rondar os 1017 hPa a sudoeste de Portugal, o que traz para os dois dias bom tempo com alguma nebulosidade mas a chuva não é prevista. Já na terça-feira chega muita instabilidade e passamos a ter um sistema de baixa pressão a afetar o território a oeste, deve gerar bastante precipitação mas este sistema vai-se deslocar até à Madeira na quinta e depois deve vir bom tempo outra vez ao território continental de Portugal graças à vinda a este de uma massa de ar quente proveniente de África. O sistema de baixa pressão vai se estabilizar na Madeira por alguns dias. Para o outro fim de semana a previsão é muito instável... Veremos o que pode acontecer.


----------



## Prates (15 Nov 2014 às 21:52)

Partilho duas fotos de hoje ambas tiradas para W/SW, a primeira após a passagem de mais um aguaceiro por volta das 15 e 15:



Blue spot in the grey by Mauro Prates, on Flickr
E esta mais ao final do dia:



Cloudy sunset by Mauro Prates, on Flickr
Infelizmente fotos das trovoadas de ontem não existem porque o local de onde tiro estas fotos é diferente de onde resido actualmente.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 21:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> *13,8ºC*
> Precipitação fraca em aproximação, vinda de NO.



Essa já nem chegou cá. Mantém-se o vento de oeste, oes-noroeste, as ondas de respeito e ruidosas e cumulus inofensivos a viajarem deixando ver as estrelas.
As gaivotas não arredam pé (asa...) do campo, enquanto o mar não acalmar. Os peneireiros (rapinas) têm estado activos, especialmente de manhã, semeando o pânico nos bandos de pombos e mainás (...de crista). À noite ouve-se corujas, e melros de madrugada, apesar de ainda não estar frio de Janeiro.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 22:16)

Prates disse:


> Partilho duas fotos de hoje ambas tiradas para W/SW, a primeira após a passagem de mais um aguaceiro por volta das 15 e 15:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Lindas! Boa luz! Aquela estrutura laminar dos altocumulus (?) é interessante, quase parecia ir formar-se uma _lenticularis_.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 22:24)

As nuvens em arco que levaram chuva pela barra do Tejo e península de Setúbal, na sequência da foto http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-91#post-457515.





para oeste:





última visão do que iria ser o poente mas a ficar oculto pelo aguaceiro prolongado que se seguiu:





Estas células correspondiam  a parte de uma linha de instabilidade já bastante fraca que ainda era assinalada na carta sinóptica das 18h:


----------



## david 6 (16 Nov 2014 às 00:08)

76.8mm esta semana 
Coruche esteve 91.6mm

por aqui 10.8ºC e já subiu 1ºC em 10min


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2014 às 00:13)

Boas

Hoje andei por Lisboa e partes do dia a norte de Lisboa, deu para ver que aquilo é uma auto estrada para os aguaceiros foi o dia todo uns atrás dos outros!
Em Setúbal cheguei ao fim da tarde e chovia bem mas o acumulado do dia é de apenas 1,6mm 

Por agora estão 14,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 01:08)

Boas,

T.actual: *12,6ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Nov 2014 às 01:18)

Hoje, ( ou melhor ontem Sábado ) lá fui dar um giro dado que prometia quer do mar ( nada de especial ) e céu alguma coisa e como já escurece cedo é bom para a fotografia nocturna, falta-me é um pequeno tripé para não andar a fazer malabarismos a volta do jipe para colocar a máquina em posição decente, inclusivamente levei o disparador por fio não fosse apanhar alguma trovoada , mas nada,

a temperatura ao inicio estava razoável digamos uns 16 - 17º , já para lá de Cascais com a passagem da chuva, já perto do cabo Raso, vento um pouco mais forte e descida da temperatura uns 12- 14º, ( tenho de recolocar a sonda do termómetro que tenho neste jipe para maior "precisão" ), na Roca, vento já com alguma força e a começar a chover novamente, terminei perto do Magoito no marco geodésico _Vigia da Mata,_ já com o céu quase limpo,

uma selecção das que fui tirando, espero que gostem


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2014 às 01:40)

Vitor TT disse:


> Hoje, ( ou melhor ontem Sábado ) lá fui dar um giro dado que prometia quer do mar ( nada de especial ) e céu alguma coisa e como já escurece cedo é bom para a fotografia nocturna, falta-me é um pequeno tripé para não andar a fazer malabarismos a volta do jipe para colocar a máquina em posição decente, inclusivamente levei o disparador por fio não fosse apanhar alguma trovoada , mas nada,
> 
> a temperatura ao inicio estava razoável digamos uns 16 - 17º , já para lá de Cascais com a passagem da chuva, já perto do cabo Raso, vento um pouco mais forte e descida da temperatura uns 12- 14º, ( tenho de recolocar a sonda do termómetro que tenho neste jipe para maior "precisão" ), na Roca, vento já com alguma força e a começar a chover novamente, terminei perto do Magoito no marco geodésico _Vigia da Mata,_ já com o céu quase limpo,
> 
> uma selecção das que fui tirando, espero que gostem



 simplesmente... magnífica reportagem! Fotos mesmo bonitas!
Então vamos lá ver se não me perdi:
- Forte de S.Julião
- Carcavelos desde a ponta dos pescadores
- três da Boca do Inferno, mas tenho dúvidas, se calhar já é depois da Guia e antes do Raso
- três do Cabo Raso (lindas!)
- Cresmina
- Pirolita
- Roca
- perdi-me na última!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 10:26)

Vitor TT disse:


> Hoje, ( ou melhor ontem Sábado ) lá fui dar um giro dado que prometia quer do mar ( nada de especial ) e céu alguma coisa e como já escurece cedo é bom para a fotografia nocturna, falta-me é um pequeno tripé para não andar a fazer malabarismos a volta do jipe para colocar a máquina em posição decente, inclusivamente levei o disparador por fio não fosse apanhar alguma trovoada , mas nada,
> 
> a temperatura ao inicio estava razoável digamos uns 16 - 17º , já para lá de Cascais com a passagem da chuva, já perto do cabo Raso, vento um pouco mais forte e descida da temperatura uns 12- 14º, ( tenho de recolocar a sonda do termómetro que tenho neste jipe para maior "precisão" ), na Roca, vento já com alguma força e a começar a chover novamente, terminei perto do Magoito no marco geodésico _Vigia da Mata,_ já com o céu quase limpo,
> 
> uma selecção das que fui tirando, espero que gostem




Bela reportagem, mais uma!
Devias ter feito esse giro no dia anterior, tinhas fotografado muita trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 10:53)

*Resumo do dia de ontem 15-11-14
*
Temperatura minima: *12,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,4ºC*
Rajada máxima: *49 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *4,3 mm
______________________________
*
Tactual: *15,7ºC*


----------



## Garcia (16 Nov 2014 às 11:50)

Ontem também fui ver o que o poente poderia "oferecer", mas penso que a melhor foto que consegui foi mesmo já de noite..


----------



## Garcia (16 Nov 2014 às 12:30)

já esta manhã tirei algumas.. 











depois ainda apanhei uns pingos com o passar desta célula..


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2014 às 15:25)

Em Carcavelos está um belo domingo de sol! Alguma neblina, vento fraco de oes-noroeste, e cumulus dispersos que agora estão a agrupar-se a oeste numa massa escura e vão fazer desaparecer o sol... pronto, já se foi.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 17:05)

Boas,

T.maxima: *17,2ºC*
T.actual:  *14,4ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Nov 2014 às 17:53)

Se levasse a máquina podia ter visto uma coisa linda. Do alto de Alfragide vê-se tudo! Aquele lugar é magnífico para tirar fotos.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 21:51)

*13,3ºC*


----------



## AndreaSantos (16 Nov 2014 às 23:51)

Deixo-vos hoje com uma fotografia do magnífico pôr-do-sol de hoje em Torres Vedras. Quarta há mais (esperemos).


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (17 Nov 2014 às 00:06)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Deixo-vos hoje com uma fotografia do magnífico pôr-do-sol de hoje em Torres Vedras. Quarta há mais (esperemos).


Bela vista daqui da nossa região. 
Bem falando acerca do dia de hoje não houve nada de interessante.
Para amanhã poderá haver alguns aguaceiros fracos pouco frequentes que poderão nem passar por cá.
Agora para o resto dos dias da semana o cenário já é bem diferente com a previsão de chuva forte e possível ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Nov 2014 às 00:50)

StormRic disse:


> simplesmente... magnífica reportagem! Fotos mesmo bonitas!
> Então vamos lá ver se não me perdi:
> - Forte de S.Julião
> - Carcavelos desde a ponta dos pescadores
> ...



Quase  ( tenho de recorrer para algumas a cartografia militar )

1ª e 2ª correcto
3ª 4ª e 5ª foi entre o forte de sº José e o Raso ( uma entrada onde tem uma construção )
6ª 7ª 8ª 9ª entre o Raso e pouco mais a frente em direcção ao Guincho
10ª tirada do hotel da Fortaleza ( acho que é assim )
11ª Pirolita
12ª Roca
13ª praia pequena


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Nov 2014 às 00:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bela reportagem, mais uma!
> Devias ter feito esse giro no dia anterior, tinhas fotografado muita trovoada.



Pois, nem me digam nada, mas dia de semana não dá  não fica propriamente perto, ainda tive para subir a Peninha por um trilho desde a Malveira da Serra, mas já de noite e sozinho não me seduz, mas devia ter uma imagem belíssima, talvez numa proxima.


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Nov 2014 às 00:58)

Garcia disse:


> Ontem também fui ver o que o poente poderia "oferecer", mas penso que a melhor foto que consegui foi mesmo já de noite..


 Isto é a onde ? não me é estranho, mas,
 as imagens a noite são belíssimas, com equipamento adequado claro.


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Nov 2014 às 01:13)

Um pequeno report de ontem ( Domingo )

uma "frente" com aspecto ameaçador  ( bom esperava que não passa-se de ameaça ) 


















confesso que começo a ficar um nadinha preocupado, o que vale é o fundo alaranjado sinal que não estaria carregado






fui até ao forte de sº José já noite claro com uma brutal rebentação marítima, infelizmente devido a treta das medicações que ando a tomar não consegui cheguar ao Guincho  devido ao cansaço,

finalmente tempo já relativamente frio e com aspecto de que vai chover, faz com que as pessoas fiquem mais em casa deixando mais os passeios marítimos mais livres com alguns bares a fechar mais cedo, mar já um pouco forte e algumas praias a começar a ficar sem areia.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 01:36)

Vitor TT disse:


> Um pequeno report de ontem ( Domingo )
> 
> uma "frente" com aspecto ameaçador  ( bom esperava que não passa-se de ameaça )
> 
> ...



 também vi esta "ameaça" a aproximar-se, em Belém. Ainda conseguiste ver um bocadinho do poente, em Belém nao se viu.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 01:41)

Precipitação acumulada em Novembro até hoje às 0h. Como ontem dia 16 praticamente não choveu nestas estações, este total serve como primeira quinzena. Várias estações com séries incompletas por interrupções de funcionamento e desconfio que as RUEMAS da Baixa e de Lisboa (Alvalade) não estão a funcionar bem, devem estar entupidas.


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Nov 2014 às 03:16)

Por aqui estão a caír uns pingos.. nada de relevante..


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Nov 2014 às 10:09)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado mas pouco vento aqui no Marquês. O piso está seco e  termometro marca 15º


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Nov 2014 às 10:33)

Bom dia..
Manhã muito escura já a anteceder o cenário de amanhã e quarta..
14 graus e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 13:22)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com céu nublado e  *17,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2014 às 13:32)

Boas

Mínima 13,6ºC

Dia de céu encoberto, temperatura agradável 18,2ºC, humidade 64%Hr o vento sopra fraco de NW


----------



## Tufao André (17 Nov 2014 às 16:08)

Excelente acumulado na estação da Amadora em apenas 15 dias!  Torna-se assim das localidades mais chuvosas da região Centro...
E com a previsão actual de precipitação para esta semana, é bem possível que chegue ou ultrapasse os 200 mm!! A ver vamos...

Só por curiosidade, alguém sabe onde está localizada mesmo esta estação?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 18:58)

*11,9ºC *, actual minima.

O vale aqui da zona já deve ir nos 8/9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 19:03)

Tufao André disse:


> Excelente acumulado na estação da Amadora em apenas 15 dias!  Torna-se assim das localidades mais chuvosas da região Centro...
> E com a previsão actual de precipitação para esta semana, é bem possível que chegue ou ultrapasse os 200 mm!! A ver vamos...
> 
> Só por curiosidade, alguém sabe onde está localizada mesmo esta estação?



Com as coordenadas dadas pelo IPMA na sua lista de estações, aproximadas apenas ao minuto de grau (???), a precisão da localização é ridiculamente baixa: a estação pode estar dentro de uma área de forma grosseiramente rectangular, centrada na Rua José Afonso 11, de lados que medem... 1,8 por 1,4 Km (!!) portanto não é possível saber onde está! A altitude é 143m.


----------



## PDias (17 Nov 2014 às 19:16)

Boa noite,

está um bocado fresco por aqui, estão 9,1ºC e a descer a um bom ritmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 19:24)

*10,9ºC*

Está arrefecer mais rápido do que era suposto.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 19:29)

PDias disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> está um bocado fresco por aqui, estão 9,1ºC e a descer a um bom ritmo.



É o que se pode esperar da pequena crista anticiclónica que precede a primeira frente de amanhã, uma frente quente. Especialmente antes de o eixo da crista não passar claramente e o vento rodar para sudoeste e sul e aumentar de intensidade. Nesta altura é fraco de rumos variados mas predominam os quadrantes norte e oeste:


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 19:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> *10,9ºC*
> 
> Está arrefecer mais rápido do que era suposto.



Devem estar a ocorrer inversões notáveis, às 18h as temperaturas da rede do IPMA ainda não mostravam uma grande descida, veremos as horas seguintes:


----------



## PDias (17 Nov 2014 às 19:44)

StormRic disse:


> É o que se pode esperar da pequena crista anticiclónica que precede a primeira frente de amanhã, uma frente quente. Especialmente antes de o eixo da crista não passar claramente e o vento rodar para sudoeste e sul e aumentar de intensidade. Nesta altura é fraco de rumos variados mas predominam os quadrantes norte e oeste:


É verdade, faz todo o sentido, e entretanto sem vento e céu limpo estrelado já vai nos 8,7ºC. e as chaminés das lareiras já fumegam quase em todas as casas incluindo a minha aqui na aldeia, é um cenário que eu gosto bastante de observar. Na Merceana que fica no fundo do vale a temperatura já deve estar mais baixa que aqui, normalmente existe uma diferença de 2 a 3 ºC.


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2014 às 19:57)

Por aqui ainda sigo com 15ºC.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

meko60 disse:


> Por aqui ainda sigo com 15ºC.



Meio urbano, ilha de calor, e aí não há inversões


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 20:00)

StormRic, estou a pensar em colocar um sensor no Pisão, como conheço os proprietários do terreno(que fica junto à ponte), torna-se tudo mais fácil.
______

Bem, a temperatura estabilizou, *10,8ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 20:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> StormRic, estou a pensar em colocar um sensor no Pisão, como conheço os proprietários do terreno(que fica junto à ponte), torna-se tudo mais fácil.
> ______
> 
> Bem, a temperatura estabilizou, *10,8ºC*.



Excelente!


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2014 às 20:16)

Pois é stormRic,só na praia da Rainha.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 20:17)

StormRic disse:


> Devem estar a ocorrer inversões notáveis, às 18h as temperaturas da rede do IPMA ainda não mostravam uma grande descida, veremos as horas seguintes:



Nesta ultima actualização já se nota o arrefecimento.
A Praia da Rainha está com vento nulo,  a temp vai cair a pique.
________

*10,4ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2014 às 20:25)

Temperatura máxima: *17ºC *como previsto 
O dia foi fresco e algumas nuvens pareciam ameaçadoras ao ponto de chover, mas nada se observou.

Amanhã deve chover praticamente a tarde toda com a chegada da frente quente ao meio dia seguida da frente fria ao fim da tarde e ao longo da noite. Na quarta feira pelo vistos vai ser o pior dia, já preveem acumulados de *41mm*  em Lisboa graças a Portugal ser afetado por uma frente estacionária que se prolonga até quinta-feira. A carta das frentes é muito confusa e instável devido ao alongamento do sistema de baixa pressão do Atlântico Norte até ao Sul de Portugal, onde se deve dividir e ficar estacionário até sexta-feira, onde a precipitação é menos provável. 

Aqui pode-se ver que logo que às 18h de dia 18 Nov. chega a bomba mais conhecida como frente fria





Mas às 00h pode-se ver que a frente fria perde a sua intensidade





A chuva deve-se manter pela noite toda e quando chega às 12h de dia 19 Nov. é que vão ser elas!




Como podem ver o sudoeste de Portugal vai ser o mais afetado pelo deslocamento deste sistema de baixa pressão e consequente manutenção da frente estacionária.

Mais uma vez, aqui às 18h de dia 19 Nov. continua-se a perceber que a frente mal se mexe, vai ser lindo vai... Isto prolonga-se até quinta-feira.





Às 6h de quinta feira a frente CONTINUA A TEIMAR com o território português e lá vem mais chuva! 





Finalmente neste festival mais que chuvoso, às 12h de dia 20 Nov. a frente continua a afetar o sudoeste de Portugal.





Depois na sexta feira o sistema de baixa pressão desaparece e com ele lá se vai a frente estacionária. É com quase certeza que digo que vão haver cheias e das boas... 

Desculpem se me enganei em alguma coisa do ponto de vista cientifico, mas não sou perito em análises de cartas meteorológicas. Se algum estiver de errado não me importo que corrigem, sou apenas uma aprendiz


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 20:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Temperatura máxima: *17ºC *como previsto
> O dia foi fresco e algumas nuvens pareciam ameaçadoras ao ponto de chover, mas nada se observou.
> 
> Amanhã deve chover praticamente a tarde toda com a chegada da frente quente ao meio dia seguida da frente fria ao fim da tarde e ao longo da noite. Na quarta feira pelo vistos vai ser o pior dia, já preveem acumulados de *41mm*  em Lisboa graças a Portugal ser afetado por uma frente estacionária que se prolonga até quinta-feira. A carta das frentes é muito confusa e instável devido ao alongamento do sistema de baixa pressão do Atlântico Norte até ao Sul de Portugal, onde se deve dividir e ficar estacionário até sexta-feira, onde a precipitação é menos provável.
> ...



 esta análise devia estar no tópico de seguimento dos modelos e previsão. Basicamente seria isto se aquele núcleo cavar assim tanto, mas mantenho dúvidas quanto a isso (eu também sou aprendiz ).


----------



## PDias (17 Nov 2014 às 20:49)

Continua a descer, vai nos 7,3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 20:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nesta ultima actualização já se nota o arrefecimento.
> A Praia da Rainha está com vento nulo,  a temp vai cair a pique.
> ________
> 
> *10,4ºC*



Sim, as descidas que já tinham sido registadas são generalizadas efectivamente:


----------



## Candy (17 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

Peniche
Temperatura baixou 7º em poucas horas. 
Registei 18ºC pelas 17h00. Desde aí só agora voltei a verificar. E...
Temperatura actual 11ºC


----------



## Garcia (17 Nov 2014 às 21:22)

Vitor TT disse:


> Isto é a onde ? não me é estranho, mas,
> as imagens a noite são belíssimas, com equipamento adequado claro.



isto é em Porto de Barcas (Atalaia-Lourinhã)... com vista para sul... a praia mais iluminada é Porto Dinheiro e ao fundo Santa Cruz..


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 21:52)

Candy disse:


> Peniche
> Temperatura baixou 7º em poucas horas.
> Registei 18ºC pelas 17h00. Desde aí só agora voltei a verificar. E...
> Temperatura actual 11ºC



Mas desta vez não há vento . Mas... 11º, na EMA do Cabo mesmo assim está bem mais ameno. Os "malandros" de Faro ainda conseguem 16º


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 22:15)

*Top Inversões Wunderground 22:15
*
Barreira de Água,Fátima: *5,1ºC*
Tomar: *6,9ºC*
Seiça,Ourém:* 6,9*
Barosa,Leiria: *7,6ºC*
Vale de São Gião,Mafra: *7,9ºC*

___________

Eu faço ideia o grizo que deve estar no 2ºlocal de seguimento. 
Infelizmente vai entrar alguma nebulosidade, caso  contrario seria a 2ª madrugada de geada.
______
Por aqui: *10,4ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2014 às 22:21)

StormRic disse:


> esta análise devia estar no tópico de seguimento dos modelos e previsão. Basicamente seria isto se aquele núcleo cavar assim tanto, mas mantenho dúvidas quanto a isso (eu também sou aprendiz ).


sim tens razão, esqueço-me sempre disso, já vou tratar de por no outro tópico!


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2014 às 22:25)

Arrefece com mais intensidade do que esperava. Sigo com *9,9ºC* após máxima de *17,6ºC*.

72% de humidade e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 22:30)

A história do dia contada pelos... estratocumulus:

madrugada encoberta (até parecia os dias de verão que tivemos)





manhã e início da tarde a brincar às geometrias





entardecer, cintilantes e finos em azul profundo










quase ao pôr-do-sol, a calma antes da tempestade... e a humidade bem visível.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 22:39)

está a ficar fresquinho... (não aqui em Carcavelos, claro  )


----------



## Candy (17 Nov 2014 às 22:45)

StormRic disse:


> Mas desta vez não há vento . Mas... 11º, na EMA do Cabo mesmo assim está bem mais ameno. Os "malandros" de Faro ainda conseguem 16º


 Do Cabo Carvoeiro para o centro de Peniche, por vezes existe diferença na temperatura, mas é coisa de 1 ou dois graus. No entanto a norma é estar mais frio no Cabo do que no centro, onde há muito mais iluminação e abrigo dos prédios. Já há vários dias que vejo grande diferenças do que eu registo para o que indicam dos dados da EMA. É estranho!... 
Tenho os vidros das janelas tão embaciados que não se vê a rua. A temperatura desceu muito de repente.
Continuo com 11ºC e vento quase nulo.


----------



## PDias (17 Nov 2014 às 22:46)

Por aqui agora estão 6,3ºC.


----------



## AndreaSantos (17 Nov 2014 às 22:48)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Bela vista daqui da nossa região.
> Bem falando acerca do dia de hoje não houve nada de interessante.
> Para amanhã poderá haver alguns aguaceiros fracos pouco frequentes que poderão nem passar por cá.
> Agora para o resto dos dias da semana o cenário já é bem diferente com a previsão de chuva forte e possível ocorrência de trovoadas.


Que alguém te oiça! Estamos a precisar de mais algum entretenimento eheh


----------



## Candy (17 Nov 2014 às 22:49)

Desconfio que Peniche vai descer a baixo dos 10ºC esta madrugada. Por norma, baixa bem lá pelas 3 ou 4 da manhã.

Por enquanto estamos assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 22:56)

*9,8ºC*


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2014 às 23:01)

Estou no Verão  tenho 14,6ºC,em comparação com os colegas da margem norte e em meio citadino.


----------



## Candy (17 Nov 2014 às 23:36)

Eu bem digo! 23h30 e 10ºC... isto hoje baixa mais, oh se baixa!...
O barómetro também já começou a baixar.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 23:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> *9,8ºC*





meko60 disse:


> Estou no Verão  tenho 14,6ºC,em comparação com os colegas da margem norte e em meio citadino.





Candy disse:


> Eu bem digo! 23h30 e 10ºC... isto hoje baixa mais, oh se baixa!...
> O barómetro também já começou a baixar.








e a sul do Mondego, o vencedor é...


PDias disse:


> Por aqui agora estão 6,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 23:49)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *9,7ºC* / *17,3ºC
*
Agora: *10,5ºC*
______________________

Barreira de Água,Fátima: *4,5ºC

*


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Nov 2014 às 23:56)

Garcia disse:


> isto é em Porto de Barcas (Atalaia-Lourinhã)... com vista para sul... a praia mais iluminada é Porto Dinheiro e ao fundo Santa Cruz..



Conheço sim senhora , local a visitar brevemente.


----------



## Lousano (17 Nov 2014 às 23:58)

Candy disse:


> Eu bem digo! 23h30 e 10ºC... isto hoje baixa mais, oh se baixa!...
> O barómetro também já começou a baixar.



Não te guies por esse "sites".

Em Peniche não estará no momento com menos de 12ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (18 Nov 2014 às 00:11)

StormRic disse:


> Com as coordenadas dadas pelo IPMA na sua lista de estações, aproximadas apenas ao minuto de grau (???), a precisão da localização é ridiculamente baixa: a estação pode estar dentro de uma área de forma grosseiramente rectangular, centrada na Rua José Afonso 11, de lados que medem... 1,8 por 1,4 Km (!!) portanto não é possível saber onde está! A altitude é 143m.



Pois assim é difícil, mas pronto ao menos já da para ter uma ideia da zona. É na Reboleira que ate conheço bem!
Obrigado pela info! 
Isto hoje arrefeceu e bem... Sigo com apenas 10ºC, 90% de humidade e vento muito fraco ou nulo! Bom para as inversões


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2014 às 00:26)

Não me guio só pelo site. Isso é somente a imagem.
Dentro de casa estou com 19ºC. 
Peniche altera muito a temperatura. Por norma ao fim da tarde baixa e por volta das 22h00 volta a subir, descendo de novo durante a madrugada.
O que é raro acontecer é tão grande amplitude térmica. 
Mas hoje sente-se bastante a descida. 
Eu não estou junto à EMA  
Estou-me a guiar pelos meus termómetros que o máximo que podem diferir é em 1º.
Também não me posso guiar por um registo da EMA que diz estar vento de 10kmh quando nem uma folha de arvore mexe. 
Peniche é lixado em termos de registos e de previsões.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2014 às 01:07)

Este video (*não é da minha autoria*) feito esta semana na zona saloia, é  bem ilustrativo do quanto tem chovido por lá, belo caudal.

________________________

*11,6ºC*


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2014 às 01:16)

Esta era a temperatura que registei há cerca de uma hora atrás, num quintal com área descoberta, sem luzes, e com o termómetro perto do solo. 
Tive de o trazer para dentro para fotografar, pois não tinha luz e infelizmente, ainda, não tenho estação.


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2014 às 02:26)

E pronto, Peniche no seu melhor! 
Subimos para 15ºC.
Lá está a tal oscilação de temperatura tão característica em Peniche.
Oscilação dos valores diários da temperatura e dias sem amplitude térmica. O microclima tão particular desta península.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2014 às 02:28)

Por aqui a frescura também se retirou, nada de especial. Em subida, sigo já com 12,9ºC.

1012 hPa de pressão e 74% de humidade.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 03:34)

Candy disse:


> Esta era a temperatura que registei há cerca de uma hora atrás, num quintal com área descoberta, sem luzes, e com o termómetro perto do solo.
> Tive de o trazer para dentro para fotografar, pois não tinha luz e infelizmente, ainda, não tenho estação.



Estão explicados os 11º : o termómetro estava perto do solo. A altura padrão para a medição da temperatura do ar é 2m e deve ser tomada em abrigo próprio que impeça o termómetro de receber radiação directa ou por reflexão, arejado mas sem submeter o termómetro à acção directa do vento e, claro, da precipitação. Quanto mais perto o termómetro está do solo mais baixa é a temperatura durante a noite, especialmente se o solo tiver coberto vegetal, nomeadamente relva. Esta medição junto à relva é usada para a previsão de geadas mas não é a que é considerada temperatura do ar num local. Assim, mesmo no terreno onde está instalada a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro, por exemplo, um termómetro junto ao solo registaria provavelmente também uma temperatura da ordem desses 11º, enquanto que a temperatura a 2m, a que aparece nos registos usuais, podia ser 15º. Esta diferença é em geral tanto mais acentuada quanto mais fraco fôr o vento. Outros factores que acentuam esta diferença são a nublosidade (com céu limpo perde-se mais calor por radiação), a insolação do solo durante o dia (se o local é sombrio o solo não terá aquecido durante o dia), a humidade superficial do solo ou a sua cobertura vegetal (a evaporação contribui para a perda de calor).


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2014 às 04:08)

Estava em cima de um vaso que me dá pelo joelhos. O local tem sol todo o dia. Não estava em minha casa. Estava mais para a zona da marginal.
Às 2h00 aqui no meu terraço (já estou em casa) estavam 15ºC, no programa de onde tiro a imagem também, e ao que parece no site do ipma a EMA também marcaram os mesmo 15º.  
Às 23h00 os vidros das casas embaciaram todos e agora estão limpinhos.

Vá-se lá perceber... lol... Inté... amanhã devemos ter bom vento por aqui. E eu com reuniões marcadas à tarde.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 04:52)

Candy disse:


> Inté... amanhã devemos ter bom vento por aqui. E eu com reuniões marcadas à tarde.



Vai entrar a partir do início da tarde, vento forte antes da chuva.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 05:29)

Pôr-do-sol de ontem. Calmo, para contrastar com a expectativa de hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2014 às 09:57)

Hoje quem teve a sorte de ter algum céu limpo de noite teve boa mínima, por aqui por motivos óbvios de vento e nuvens tive uma mínima de 11,2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2014 às 10:33)

Mínima de 12,3 ºC.

Céu encoberto (8/8) por Stratocumulus e 15,4 ºC.

Pouco falta para o início da precipitação.


----------



## PDias (18 Nov 2014 às 11:07)

Bom dia,

a meio da madrugada a temperatura subiu até aos 9,0ºC, mas  depois voltou a descer e a miníma foi por volta das 07.00H com 6,0ºC, agora o céu encontra-se nublado, sem vento e estão 12,0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2014 às 11:16)

PDias disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> a meio da madrugada a temperatura subiu até aos 9,0ºC, mas  depois voltou a descer e a miníma foi por volta das 07.00H com 6,0ºC, agora o céu encontra-se nublado, sem vento e estão 12,0ºC.


Estive a morar cerca de 9 meses na Ota e realmente o poder que tem para arrefecimentos nocturnos é indiscutível. Aqui a mínima foi mais de 6 ºC superior a essa.


----------



## PDias (18 Nov 2014 às 11:40)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Estive a morar cerca de 9 meses na Ota e realmente o poder que tem para arrefecimentos nocturnos é indiscutível. Aqui a mínima foi mais de 6 ºC superior a essa.



É verdade Daniel, esta zona é muito propícia a grandes arrefecimentos nocturnos, existe então aqui uma terra próxima que é Ribafria que é pena não existir ali nenhuma estação meteorológica, dado que ela fica de tal maneira encaixada no fundo do vale e junto a um afluente do Rio de Alenquer e nesta altura do ano pouca exposição solar têm, ali devem-se atingir muitas vezes mínimas negativas.
Por agora 12,5ºC e agora já com vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2014 às 12:30)

É meio dia e já se sente a chegada da frente, vento a aumentar de intensidade e começam a cair pingas, já apanhei uma rajada de 37km/h e a temperatura continua a aumentar... No radar já se mostra a chuva. Let the games begin 









Periodos de chuva MUITO FORTE... 

Apesar de tudo o país ainda está em alerta amarelo, aposto que muda durante amanhã...
Aposto que algumas localidades vão chegar aos 50mm ou mais amanhã, vai ser interessante. 
Vai ser um dia que vai marcar a história?


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2014 às 12:43)

Boas,

*15,8ºC* e vento forte.

T.minima: *10,4ºC*


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2014 às 12:52)

Boas,
Por aqui já se nota o vento a aumentar. 
A sul estamos assim


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

O vento vai soprando bem: 35 km/h
Até ao momento, rajada maxima de 53 km/h.
A chuva já anda a uns 80 km SO daqui.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 14:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vento vai soprando bem: 35 km/h
> Até ao momento, rajada maxima de 53 km/h.
> A chuva já anda a uns 80 km SO daqui.



De facto vento notável aqui em Carcavelos, de sul forte por vezes com rajadas de sul-sueste. Mar muito agitado mas sem ondulação significativa, é realmente só a acção do vento. Tudo seco e ainda não se avista precipitação no horizonte.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 15:00)

O aspecto do céu tem sido ditado pelo vento. Neste momento altoestratos e altocumulus, em que se vão notando sucessivas vagas. No horizonte já é perceptível precipitação que é confirmada no radar:


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

Ao nascer do sol o céu estava bastante desafogado, com cirrus e cordões de estratocumulus/cumulus sobre a Arrábida, o vento era ainda fraco:





Há meia hora atrás o aspecto do céu com vento forte era assim:





Começou a chover neste momento, batida a vento cai a 45º, horizonte fechou completamente, ainda há kitesurfers no mar. Colónia de gaivotas no campo, enquanto estiverem lá, não vem fenómeno extremo de vento .


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 15:20)

A chuva que está a caír é esta que aparece no radar, o desfasamento entre o que se vê no radar e o que se observa será importante pois tudo se movimenta de sul/sudoeste muito rapidamente:

Imagem das 15:00 horas





e já passou! Só alguns pingos neste momento, chão molhado.


----------



## PedroAP7 (18 Nov 2014 às 15:26)

Por aqui já chove moderadamente. Espero que não chova com muita intensidade mas o radar não trás boas notícias para mim.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2014 às 15:29)

Em Odivelas, chove, de momento, com alguma intensidade!

É a primeira chuvada do dia.

Vento fraco a moderado de sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Começa agora a chover com pingas grossas.

Céu encoberto durante todo o dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Vai chovendo fraco por aqui, o ar quente regressou e estão 15,5ºC mas já tive 16,3ºC.


----------



## AndreaSantos (18 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

Boas tardes meus caros! Aqui já chove no Campo Grande misturado com vento moderado. Parece que daqui a pouco chega aqui alguma coisa interessantes (pelo radar do IPMA).


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 15:39)

Continua a chover aqui em Carcavelos e os kitesurfers a divertirem-se, alguns mal se vêem por entre a chuva que cai no mar, mas aqui em terra a chuva que cai é aquela que o vento deixa. Ainda é fraca e cai a 30º ou menos 

Céu a ficar gradualmente mais escuro, especialmente a oeste.

Já não há grandes condições para tirar fotos... não só por causa da chuva mas devido ao vento, esta varanda quando venta de sul, venta mesmo!


----------



## Batalha64 (18 Nov 2014 às 15:41)

Aqui começou a chover agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2014 às 15:43)

Chuvada com pingas grossas neste momento !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2014 às 15:51)

Boas

A mínima vou de apenas *9,5ºC*. "Apenas" porque ontem às 23h30 estavam *9,0ºC*, mas com o decorrer da noite a temperatura aumentou.

--

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade há cerca de meia-hora, entretanto abrandou.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 15:54)

Nimbostratus e chuva horizontal, o horizonte aliviou um pouco da escuridão e já se percebem os contornos da base das nuvens e que vem lá uma "aberta".

Vento menos forte e rodou mais para SSE, já se consegue estar na varanda, continua a chover mas fraco.


----------



## david 6 (18 Nov 2014 às 16:17)

em Lisboa vai chovendo em geral fraco


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

Não chove, o vento diminuiu de intensidade, é agora de SSE moderado sem rajadas. Está escuro e o céu pesado com altostratus espessos:


----------



## cactus (18 Nov 2014 às 16:49)

aqui já choveu fraco , ceu muito escuro .


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 16:57)

cactus disse:


> aqui já choveu fraco , ceu muito escuro .



Esse é o aspecto dominante também aqui: muito escuro desde há uma hora, mas sem chuva, vento moderado e sente-se uma ligeira subida de temperatura. Em princípio a frente quente ou o que restava dela deve ter passado.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2014 às 16:59)

Há cerca de 1 hora choveu com alguma intensidade. Sigo com *4,3 mm* acumulados.

14,6ºC e 80% de humidade, com 1008 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2014 às 17:08)

Aqui choveu fraco acumulei 0,2mm :P em breve vai chover mais, mas sem ser ainda nada de especial.

Máxima 17,8ºC
Mínima 10,8ºC

O vento esse sopra ainda fraco, a rajada máxima ainda vai só em 31km/h

Agora muito escuro como já foi dito e temperatura nos 16,9ºC e pressão nos 1008,8hPa


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 17:09)

Voltou a chuva fraca, já está o horizonte de sudoeste toldado novamente:










Entretanto... bela espiral com duas voltas e meia do profundo núcleo depressionário a noroeste (não vem para cá). A frente que nos atinge, sinceramente neste momento não tem grande aspecto mas deve ir desenvolver-se nas próximas horas.


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Nov 2014 às 17:09)

Aqui nas Caldas ja chove há 30m.. chuva fraca para ja.. mas ja deu para molhar o chão..


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2014 às 17:15)

Boas,

Chuva fraca/ moderada
*15,3ºC
1 mm*
Vento forte.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 17:20)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade novamente. Chove e aos altostratus vieram juntar-se nimbostratus/cumulus.
O panorama geral da chuva até às 16 horas era este: região de Lisboa e Litoral Norte apenas









E não há qualquer actividade eléctrica, perto ou longe.


----------



## casr26 (18 Nov 2014 às 17:28)

vento vai dando umas rajadas e empurrando a chuva aqui pelo Oeste, chuva por vezes mais batida não tanto pela intensidade mas mais pela força do vento...

Vento agora abrandou um pouco mas vai marcando a sua presença!


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2014 às 17:31)

A chuva já se instalou por aqui acumulados até agora 0,8mm e chuva moderada neste momento

16,3ºC, 82%Hr o vento ainda fraco de SE


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2014 às 17:32)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar agora mesmo, vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 17:39)

casr26 disse:


> vento vai dando umas rajadas e empurrando a chuva aqui pelo Oeste, chuva por vezes mais batida não tanto pela intensidade mas mais pela força do vento...
> 
> Vento agora abrandou um pouco mas vai marcando a sua presença!



Em que local estás a reportar?

Vem lá chuva mais intensa, talvez.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 17:52)

"Chuva oblíqua", intensa. Noite cerrada, desagradável apesar de não estar frio, mas o vento a ditar a sensação principal.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

Aqui vai chovendo cada vez mais!

Precipitação acumulada 2,6mm

15,3ºC


----------



## Firefigther (18 Nov 2014 às 18:09)

Boa tarde chuva com intensidade e vento aqui pela Moita


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Nov 2014 às 18:12)

Vai chovendo moderadamente com alguns períodos mais fortes de chuva e o vento está a soprar forte.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 18:19)

Vento forte de SSE, as palmeiras dançam. A chuva vai caindo ou voando até caír.
Os acumulados horários mantém-se nos mesmos níveis:





Cabo Raso "entupiu", não acredito que esteja a seco a tarde toda.

A nível geral, Sagres junta-se à chuva que também já toca mais o litoral centro e norte:





Boas vindas à estação de S.Pedro de Moel


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2014 às 18:22)

A estação do IPMA de "Setúbal" também deve estar entupida lol

3,4mm
15,1ºC

A chuva vai se tornar bem mais forte na próxima hora por aqui


----------



## Aspvl (18 Nov 2014 às 18:45)

StormRic disse:


> Boas vindas à estação de S.Pedro de Moel



Realmente, esta estação, a qual conheço, já não dava valores de precipitação há muito tempo, se é que alguma vez deu...

Por aqui alguma chuva fraca.
Vejamos o que nos reserva o dia de amanhã!


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 18:55)

Apesar da chuva e de a dada altura parecer estar menos frio na verdade a temperatura não subiu e penso que a frente quente ainda não terá realmente passado.
Vento apenas moderado neste momento, de SSE. Quase não chove. Nuvens de tecto baixo.


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2014 às 19:00)

Por Peniche começou a chover por volta das 15h45. Chuva fraca, mas não persistente. Chegaram a cair uns pingos mais grossos por volta das 16h30. Agora não chove há algum tempo.
O vento soprou fraco com rajadas moderadas, do quadrante sul. Ao entardecer já se sentiu um aumento da intensidade do vento e das rajadas, mas nada fora do normal. Aliás para nós, habituados a vento, isto não é nada. 
Vamos ver como vai ser a noite.
Temperatura actual 16ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 19:40)

Candy disse:


> Por Peniche começou a chover por volta das 15h45. Chuva fraca, mas não persistente. Chegaram a cair uns pingos mais grossos por volta das 16h30. Agora não chove há algum tempo.
> O vento soprou fraco com rajadas moderadas, do quadrante sul. Ao entardecer já se sentiu um aumento da intensidade do vento e das rajadas, mas nada fora do normal. Aliás para nós, habituados a vento, isto não é nada.
> Vamos ver como vai ser a noite.
> Temperatura actual 16ºC



42 Km/h às 17h é vento forte, aliás, esta e Pampilhosa da Serra foram até agora as únicas estações a superar os 40 Km/h e mesmo os 30Km/h.

A precipitação acumulada das 18h, mantém-se no mesmo nível. Dirige-se para Setúbal uma área de chuva mais intensa:


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2014 às 19:44)

Bastante chuva neste início de noite. Levo *16,7 mm* acumulados, embora de momento caia fraca.

14,7ºC e 86% de humidade.


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2014 às 19:45)

Estou no centro, é menos ventoso


----------



## meko60 (18 Nov 2014 às 19:53)

Por aqui nota-se o aumento na intensidade do vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2014 às 19:55)

Começou a chover às 15h15, chuva apenas fraca e foi aumentando de intensidade aos poucos, depois houve uma aberta às 16h30 até às 17h. Depois começou outra vez a chover fracamente, com períodos longos de chuva moderada e breves instantes de chuva forte. Ás 19h alternava entre chuvisco e chuva fraca. 

Nebulosidade e chuva tipica de uma frente fria, a temperatura mantém-se constante desde as 16h. Também ainda estou com a duvida se a frente quente já passou pois ainda não se registou qualquer aumento de temperatura, mas se vier vai ser quase colada à frente fria.

Continua a chover e acho que não deve parar de chover às 2h, depois da passagem da frente fria.

Amadora já acumulou até agora *13mm* e ainda não chegou o pior... 
*Temp. máxima: 16,4ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2014 às 20:07)

Confirmo, a frente quente vai passar agora


----------



## meko60 (18 Nov 2014 às 20:22)

Chove bem agora!!


----------



## casr26 (18 Nov 2014 às 20:24)

StormRic disse:


> Em que local estás a reportar?
> 
> Vem lá chuva mais intensa, talvez.


Concelho de Cadaval...

já caiu um borrasca daquelas valentes entre as 18:30 e as 19h mas entretanto tudo acalmou
De notar que a cerca de 7km de distância mal pingava


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 20:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Começou a chover às 15h15, chuva apenas fraca e foi aumentando de intensidade aos poucos, depois houve uma aberta às 16h30 até às 17h. Depois começou outra vez a chover fracamente, com períodos longos de chuva moderada e breves instantes de chuva forte. Ás 19h alternava entre chuvisco e chuva fraca.
> 
> Nebulosidade e chuva tipica de uma frente fria, a temperatura mantém-se constante desde as 16h. Também ainda estou com a duvida se a frente quente já passou pois ainda não se registou qualquer aumento de temperatura, mas se vier vai ser quase colada à frente fria.
> 
> ...



Às 18h ainda não tinha passado e parece que vai ocluir antes de passar:





Praticamente não chove em Carcavelos, alguns pingos de chuvisco trazidos com o vento que se mantém moderado.


----------



## casr26 (18 Nov 2014 às 20:30)

Bem.. uma coisa é certa, estava a ver as estimativas de precipitação no yr.no e claramente a precipitação entre a zona de Torres Vedras e Lisboa diminuiu para o dia de amanhã...e o horário que à partida mostrava-se mais problemático enter as 15h e as 18h claramente desagravou segundo a última actualização, neste horário estavam previstos mais de 14mm de precipitação e agora baixou para 3,7mm na minha zona


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2014 às 20:47)

*14,8ºC
3 mm*

Impressionante a diferença dos acumulados...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2014 às 20:54)

Aqui não pára de chover desde as 15h30, e que falta que me faz uma estação... Ainda para mais que a Davis de Caneças sumiu já há bastante tempo 

13,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2014 às 21:01)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada, acumulados até agora 5,2mm

15,0ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 21:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> *14,8ºC
> 3 mm*
> 
> Impressionante a diferença dos acumulados...



Esta estação é perto daí?
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBONA3

é que está de acordo com a tua precipitação, assim como a dos Bombeiros em Cascais e o Cabo Raso. Quando se vai mais para Leste e para o interior os acumulados aumentam, já há estações com mais de 20mm!


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 21:30)

As últimas duas horas a centrarem a precipitação no litoral, norte e na região de Lisboa:


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2014 às 21:31)

Muita chuva por aqui vou com 7,4mm

14,8ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 21:37)

Inacreditavelmente, aqui em Carcavelos não chove e o vento é... fraco ou nulo!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2014 às 21:44)

StormRic disse:


> Esta estação é perto daí?
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBONA3



Sim, é bastante perto, mas não utilizo os dados de precipitação, pois estão errados, sempre abaixo da realidade.
Em termos de vento uso essa, pois bate certo, em termos de precipitação utilizo a dos bombeiros de Cascais,fica na Pampilheira, não muito longe daqui.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 21:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, é bastante perto, mas não utilizo os dados de precipitação, pois estão errados, sempre abaixo da realidade.
> Em termos de vento uso essa, pois bate certo, em termos de precipitação utilizo a dos bombeiros de Cascais,fica na Pampilheira, não muito longe daqui.



Mas a dos Bombeiros também tem só 3mm. E Cabo Raso até às 20h acumulou apenas 2,7mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2014 às 22:00)

StormRic disse:


> Mas a dos Bombeiros também tem só 3mm. E Cabo Raso até às 20h acumulou apenas 2,7mm.



Sim eu sei, mas acredita, o pluviometro daquela estação não está calibrado/afinado como deve ser, como moro perto não é dificil de perceber isso.
____________________

*15,1ºC*
Morrinha
*3 mm*


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 22:14)

Não chove, vento fraco, ligeira subida de temperatura, à volta de 16-17º. Está uma noite agradável (céu encoberto, claro, e estamos entre duas frentes mas nem se nota ). Neblina e mar ruidoso. Julgando pelas poças de água no pavimento não terá chovido mais de 3mm e está a secar.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

Precipitação acumulada na última hora (21h) já mostra menos no litoral e a transferir-se para o interior, especialmente no norte:






o sul e o centro, com excepção da região de Lisboa e à volta, pouca precipitação havendo estações ainda a zero ao longo do dia.

A imagem de radar dá a ideia que a frente se dissipa. Uma hora atrás aquelas manchas quase amarelas estavam bem mais intensas.





Tudo a recomeçar amanhã talvez.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Gilmet disse:


> Bastante chuva neste início de noite. Levo *16,7 mm* acumulados, embora de momento caia fraca.
> 
> 14,7ºC e 86% de humidade.



Essa estação e outras duas estão no topo dos acumulados da região da Grande Lisboa. Amadora, do IPMA leva 16,5mm até às 21h.

As estações aí perto, Agualva-Cacém, Barcarena e Queluz (Parque Urbano) são de  fiar quanto ao registo da precipitação?
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISINTRAA2
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOEIRASB2
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IQUELUZ1

Há um grande vazio de estações centrado em Sintra e agora está pior com a perda de Colares.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Nov 2014 às 22:33)

Boa noite

Por aqui, passou tudo ao lado. Apenas chuviscou, mal deu para molhar o chão.

Temperatura actual: *14,1ºC*

Máxima: *16,9ºC*
Mínima: *7,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 22:57)

A situação é estranha porque os distritos que estavam já desde hoje a partir das 18 horas sob aviso amarelo tiveram menos precipitação do que os distritos que não estavam sob aviso algum ou cujo período de aviso nem sequer se iniciou ainda (só à meia-noite de hoje). Alguém avança uma explicação?


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2014 às 23:29)

StormRic disse:


> Essa estação e outras duas estão no topo dos acumulados da região da Grande Lisboa. Amadora, do IPMA leva 16,5mm até às 21h.
> 
> As estações aí perto, Agualva-Cacém, Barcarena e Queluz (Parque Urbano) são de  fiar quanto ao registo da precipitação?
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISINTRAA2
> ...


A de Queluz é viável, tenho-a acompanhado diariamente e nunca me falhou!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2014 às 23:31)

Por aqui, já houve algum arrefecimento: *13,8ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2014 às 23:37)

Temperatura subiu até às 10h aos *15,4ºC*, mal se reparou na passagem da frente quente, acho até que formou a frente oclusa mesmo em Lisboa  e às 22h já estava a temperatura a descer. Pensava que a suposta frente fria ia trazer bastante chuva a Lisboa como era previsto, mas como se formou a frente oclusa lá-se foi a chuva e já não chove desde as 22h  Noite mais calma do que pensava. 

Parece que o Sul é que ficou com a chuva toda da frente fria. Mesmo assim a Amadora e Queluz já acumularam *18mm *nada mau! Às 7h volta a chuva e vamos ter a frente estacionária!


----------



## Tufao André (18 Nov 2014 às 23:40)

Boa noite!
Muita chuva tem caído sem parar desde as 15h30 ate à pouco tempo, alternando entre a fraca e a forte.
Até ao momento levo 17 mm acumulados!!  Nada mau para começar...
Agora parou de chover e esta a ficar nevoeiro! Já não espero mais nada por hoje, mas amanha promete ...


----------



## Zapiao (18 Nov 2014 às 23:47)

StormRic disse:


> A situação é estranha porque os distritos que estavam já desde hoje a partir das 18 horas sob aviso amarelo tiveram menos precipitação do que os distritos que não estavam sob aviso algum ou cujo período de aviso nem sequer se iniciou ainda (só à meia-noite de hoje). Alguém avança uma explicação?


Mais do mesmo, computadores a modelar e meteorologistas a validar.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2014 às 23:56)

Termino aqui o dia com 8,0mm acumulados

Amanha vai ser um dia muito interessante aqui principalmente entre o meio da manha e o meio da tarde, para aviso laranja sem duvida! 

15,1ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 00:01)

Tufao André disse:


> Boa noite!
> Muita chuva tem caído sem parar desde as 15h30 ate à pouco tempo, alternando entre a fraca e a forte.
> Até ao momento levo 17 mm acumulados!!  Nada mau para começar...
> Agora parou de chover e esta a ficar nevoeiro! Já não espero mais nada por hoje, mas amanha promete ...



A estação do IPMA da Amadora deve estar aí muito perto porque o total acumulado é praticamente igual!


----------



## Tufao André (19 Nov 2014 às 00:29)

Sim, fica a cerca de 1 km daqui. Basicamente tenho sempre os mesmos acumulados da estação do IPMA, excepto em algum evento convectivo muito pontual mesmo!


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 00:54)

Vento fraco que rodou para sudoeste, deixou de chover ou chuviscar há várias horas, céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Nov 2014 às 02:09)

Parece que as previsões de chuva forte pelo IPMA moderaram-se para Lisboa, e passaram a períodos de chuva normal. Aqui para estes lados mantêm-se as previsões de aguaceiros fortes. Não sei o que isto significa, mas espero que resulte em chuva mais moderada do que a inicialmente prevista


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 05:55)

Aviso laranja para o litoral centro a iniciar-se às 6h para Setúbal e Lisboa e às 9h para Leiria e Santarém. Distritos da região sul também com aviso laranja excepto Portalegre.
As células responsáveis estão a gerar-se rapidamente a SSW, já com actividade eléctrica:





precursora dessas células há já uma grande mancha de precipitação no radar, proveniente de uma massa de nuvens a norte das células mais intensas:





esperava que a linha de células estivesse um pouco mais para Leste, mas se há região que parece não ter como lhes escapar é Lisboa e o litoral centro. Aquela massa de células vai expandir-se consideravelmente, pelo ritmo que leva.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 06:21)

Boas,

*Resumo do dia de ontem 18-11-14
*
Temperatura minima: *10,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,2ºC*
Rajada máxima:* 55 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *3 mm*
*______________*

T.actual: *13,5ºC
*
Face a previsão dos modelos, começo achar que hoje vão ocorrer problemas...esperemos que não,vamos ver.


----------



## Rachie (19 Nov 2014 às 07:18)

Nevoeiro sobre Lisboa. Do cais de Cacilhas não se vê o tabuleiro da ponte. Parece ter uma nuvem escura a envolve-lo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2014 às 08:22)

Bom dia. 

Vai chovendo forte por Loures.

A mancha nebulosa convectiva a SW de Sagres está com um óptimo aspecto em termos meteorológicos, porque já sabemos que poderá causar bastantes danos materiais devido a inundações. Veremos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2014 às 09:09)

Aguaceiros ligeiros toda a noite e madrugada, aumentando agora de intensidade para aguaceiros moderados ás 7 da manha.
Distrito de Santarém, em alerta laranja desde a 9 h até ás 18 h.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2014 às 09:33)

Vai caindo fraca mas persistente, vamos ver até quanto irão as acumulações hoje, 14,6ºC e 1,8 mm.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 09:46)

Boas

Desde as 7 da manha que chove de forma sempre forte por Setúbal!

O acumulado de chuva vai em 24,0mm

15,7ºC


----------



## mr_miglas (19 Nov 2014 às 10:05)

Já chove em Coimbra.
Céu bastante escuro a SW.


----------



## dASk (19 Nov 2014 às 10:06)

Bom dia por aqui idem aspas muita água a cair desde as 7h sendo que nos ultimos minutos acentuou-se a intensidad, já vejo as ruas a transformarem-se em ribeiros e as terras a ficarem submersas.. Mas.... o pior não ia ser à tarde ou o sistema antecipou-se? penso que daqui a pouco vai ser Lisboa a provar desta abundância de água


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 10:08)

Já não está tão forte mas vai caindo de forma moderada.

Acumulado: 25,2mm

15,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 10:19)

Miguel, já vais bem lançado. 
________

Chove bem, 4,3 mm.

Vamos ver se bate o dia 10 deste mês ( 32 mm).


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 10:21)

Chuva  forte!


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 10:32)

Bom dia!
Chove à brava em Almada.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 10:34)

O acumulado está a subir bem: 9 mm


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Nov 2014 às 10:34)

Chuva moderada desde as 9 da manhã, com tendência a aumentar de intensidade. Muito persistente, vai acumular muita água hoje.


----------



## jorgeanimal (19 Nov 2014 às 10:41)

Bom dia

Aqui na Lourinhã começou a chover por volta das 10h e em 40 min já choveram 5 mm de água, ou 5 L se gostarem mais de volumes. Eu gosto de volumes e de curvas.


----------



## rozzo (19 Nov 2014 às 10:46)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Aqui na Lourinhã começou a chover por volta das 10h e em 40 min já choveram 5 mm de água, ou 5 L se gostarem mais de volumes. Eu gosto de volumes e de curvas.



Uma pequena nota:

A conversão de altura de 5 milímetros de chuva para "volume" é 5 litros por metro quadrado. Não se pode usar apenas a unidade litros em absoluto. Não se está a medir um volume total absoluto de chuva que caíu, mas sim, o volume por unidade de área (o tal metro quadrado).
Aliás, 5 litros caídos na área da Lourinhã era um valor irrelevante em termos de mm ou l/m^2!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 10:48)

11 mm.

O acumulado mensal acabou chegar aos 100mm.


----------



## casr26 (19 Nov 2014 às 10:50)

Bem... aqui pela zona de Cadaval no Oeste estão abertas as hostilidades, chuva começou a tornar-se mais intensa, mas para já abrandou um pouco..


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Nov 2014 às 10:51)

Sempre a chover aqui no Marquês, por vezes abranda para logo continuar bem persistente. O termómetro da minha Auriol marca 15,6º (que espero esteja certo pois com a animação da casa de vez em quando lá vai parar ao chão). Então ainda vem mais chuva hoje para a tarde? Belo dia para ficar a trabalhar no computador!


----------



## Candy (19 Nov 2014 às 10:52)

Bom dia 
Peniche já chove fraco há bastante tempo.
Há uns 15 mint chegou a  mancha mais escura vinda de sul.

Estou confusa.  Via umas nuvens mais escuras e baixas, tipo pincelada mal dada, que corriam de leste para oeste por baixo da célula que vinha em sentido sul norte.


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Nov 2014 às 10:53)

Bom dia, acordei as 09h com um aguaceiro moderado.. agr está assim a oeste:





E a sudoeste:




13,5 graus, e começou outra vez a chuver bem..


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 10:53)

Chuva moderada e temperatura nos 15,2ºC.


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 10:57)

Para quem passa o dia ao computador (Maria Papoila) eis umas dicas:

http://observador.pt/2014/11/19/passa-o-dia-computador-5-dicas-para-manter-uma-postura-correta/

E pode ir observando a chuva acair e reportar a situação aí no Marquês


----------



## Gongas (19 Nov 2014 às 11:09)

Chove moderado a forte aqui por Coimbra. Vento também mais forte.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Nov 2014 às 11:15)

Bom dia!
É o diluvio aqui na Amadora!!! Chuva torrencial já há algum tempo... Visibilidade muito reduzida! Vai dar problemas...
O vento esta estranhamente calmo


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 11:17)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/
Chuva + chuva.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2014 às 11:19)

Chove torrencialmente também no Campo Grande. Vento nulo.


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 11:19)

Chuva forte e persistente em Telheiras.


----------



## kelinha (19 Nov 2014 às 11:24)

Aqui por Taveiro (Coimbra) chove sem parar desde as 10h. Umas vezes mais forte, outras mais moderadas, mas sempre a chover.
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2014 às 11:25)

Chuva moderada a forte, se isto é agora nem sem como será a tarde, uma vez que parece que é quando vai chover mais. 
Os terrenos já estão bem "afogados".


----------



## Tufao André (19 Nov 2014 às 11:25)

Agora acalmou mais, mas continua a chover moderado a forte.
Já se ouvem as sirenes dos bombeiros...


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 11:29)

Volta a carregar com força .


----------



## Reportorio (19 Nov 2014 às 11:30)

Em Alverca chove sem parar das 8.30, aumentou agora de intensidade e não parece querer parar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2014 às 11:31)

Boa acumulação desde as 0h, neste momento nos 15,4 mm.

A chuva cai entre as intensidades moderada e forte, mas apesar de não ter grandes picos de intensidade chove sem interrupções.


----------



## Reportorio (19 Nov 2014 às 11:32)

Começam a haver cortes de energia os bombeiros e GNR estão de prevenção à entrada da A1 em Alverca.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 11:33)

14 mm.

Houve inundações em Manique(interior do concelho de Cascais).


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 11:34)

Aqui parou mas agora está a voltar a carga!!

26,6mm
15,4ºC


----------



## Reportorio (19 Nov 2014 às 11:34)

Os cursos de água em Alverca já vão bem cheios, e a "procissão" ainda vai no adro da igreja.


----------



## Rachie (19 Nov 2014 às 11:34)

A Chuva voltou a aumentar de intensidade. Chove muito bem em Benfica. Nem quero imaginar como estarão as estradas, com meia duzia de gotas de água isto já inunda tudo...
Deve ser da maré


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 11:34)

Como se previa ,começam a surgir as 1ªs complicações.


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 11:37)

A preia-mar é ás 13:00h em Lx.......vêm inundações pela certa!


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 11:39)

Acalmou um bocado há pouco, mas agora está muito forte novamente em Telheiras. Tarda nada começa a entrar água aqui na garagem.


----------



## Rachie (19 Nov 2014 às 11:39)

Tufao André disse:


> Bom dia!
> É o diluvio aqui na Amadora!!! Chuva torrencial já há algum tempo... Visibilidade muito reduzida! Vai dar problemas...
> O vento esta estranhamente calmo


Vento calmo na Amadora? UI.... Não é normal não 
Vivi lá 3 anos por isso conheço bem.
Ainda lá tenho a minha casa, é um último andar, espero que não aconteça nada


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 11:39)

A preia-mar em Lisboa é ás 13:00h,inundações à vista!!


----------



## zejorge (19 Nov 2014 às 11:47)

Aqui por Constância chove torrencialmente há já duas horas, tendo acumulado 16,4 mm. O vento sopra  de este fraco a moderado. Temperatura nos 13,3º


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Nov 2014 às 11:50)

Está a chover bem. São fios de água caindo do céu. Agora aqui no Marquês assim:


----------



## casr26 (19 Nov 2014 às 11:54)

Bem, por aqui no Oeste pela zona de Cadaval vai chovendo mas nada muito relevante, dia de inverno... a chover mas nada de batidas copiosas e nao me parece que cheguem até a esta zona podendo estar errado, assim sendo e como o trabalho me chama lá vou eu em direcção a Lisboa para Belém e já faço report do à beira rio, aquilo lá deve estar bonito deve...


----------



## criz0r (19 Nov 2014 às 11:59)

Bom dia, aqui por Almada vai chovendo por vezes de forma intensa desde a madrugada. Neste momento tenho parte do quintal submerso e pelo aspecto das ruas penso que os locais do costume (Baixa de Corroios e Cova da Piedade) já estejam em forma de "mar". 16º1ºC de temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 12:01)

15 mm.
Chuvisca

Bem, a ultima saida do GFS é impressionante, o pico da precipitação será a partir da tarde.


----------



## jpalhais (19 Nov 2014 às 12:03)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, aqui por Almada vai chovendo por vezes de forma intensa desde a madrugada. Neste momento tenho parte do quintal submerso e pelo aspecto das ruas penso que os locais do costume (Baixa de Corroios e Cova da Piedade) já estejam em forma de "mar". 16º1ºC de temperatura.



A Cova da Piedade já não fica assim desde que fizeram a ETAR. Já não há problemas de escoamento.


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 12:05)

É verdade,há muito tempo que não há inundações na zona da Cova da Piedade.


----------



## AndreaSantos (19 Nov 2014 às 12:06)

Bom dia, alegria! 

Pelo Campo Grande chove sem cessar desde que cheguei ao trabalho, por volta das 09h30. Há meia hora, a quantidade de precipitação agravou. Pelo que vejo, o acumulado já chega quase aos 7mm.


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 12:08)

Para a tarde promete


----------



## criz0r (19 Nov 2014 às 12:08)

jpalhais ainda bem, até porque o local em si fica abaixo do nível do mar e bastava uma chuva mais intensa ficava um caos. Mas olha que ainda a semana passada quando lá passei durante aquele pico de chuva ás 18h a zona do Jardim da Piedade e do próprio restaurante jardim os carros já não passavam, a água dava por cima do passeio. Ainda se vêm alguns focos de inundação mas já não é o que era antes que a água ia até á Romeira.


----------



## Reportorio (19 Nov 2014 às 12:11)

Aqui por Alverca continua a chover copiosamente, com as previsões de agravamento para a tarde vai haver bronca.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Nov 2014 às 12:11)

Bom dia 

Por aqui, chove desde as 10h. O acumulado vai nos *17,3mm*.


----------



## Lightning (19 Nov 2014 às 12:15)

Em Corroios não sei como estão as coisas pois ainda não me apeteceu sair de casa  mas já me ligaram a dizer que a vala da rua da casa do povo (a vala que vem desde vale figueira) já transbordou e que a estrada já desapareceu debaixo de água. Do que a vista alcança da minha casa incrivelmente não está nada inundado aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 12:29)

*16 mm*

Não chove.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2014 às 12:32)

16,0 mm e por agora pouco chove.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 12:34)

Vou com 28,2mm e continua a chover mas mais fraco!

Rajada máxima até ao momento 35km/h

15,4ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2014 às 12:43)

Foi agora espreitar o meu terreno, onde tenho um talude com cerca de 5/6 metros de altura, e lá em baixo fica uma vala que deve levar mais de um metro de altura de água, até mete respeito. E até já fiquei "doente" só de ver que metade desse talude já se foi todo por água abaixo. já em janeiro de 2014, tinha deslizado um metros mais abaixo, onde eu este verao reconstrui com pedras de grande dimensao, desse lado ainda está tudo OK. Demorei um tres meses a reconstruiu essa parte, onde a "natureza" em poucos minutos levou tudo vala abaixo


----------



## telegram (19 Nov 2014 às 12:48)

Chove moderado desde cerca das 10 horas em Miranda do Corvo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 12:54)

Aqui em Carcavelos choveu de forma contínua mas sem ser forte, não há problemas de escoamento à primeira vista. Ainda caiem uns pingos.

Vento fraco, nuvens baixas fractus de ENE. Céu interessante pelas diferentes formas e texturas.
Gaivotas calmas no campo.


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Nov 2014 às 13:01)

Parou de chover aqui, depois de estar continuamente a descarregar moderadamente desde as 9 da manhã...


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 13:10)

Agora em Telheiras há já uns minutos que parou de chover e está tudo calmo. Vamos lá ver esta tarde o que nos trazem aquelas duas linhas de instabilidade que vêm a subir.


----------



## casr26 (19 Nov 2014 às 13:11)

Sou só eu ou não me parece que a tarde seja assim tão complicada? sinceramente pelos avisos lançados pensei que a situação pudesse ser bem mais gravosa em geral, posso estar a fazer mal a leitura mas corrijam-me se eu estiver errado...


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 13:18)

14,8mm em Lisboa Geofísico na última hora, das 11 às 12h; 25,5mm em 6 horas; 40,3mm nas últimas 24 horas. 

22,2mm em Lisboa, Gago Coutinho, nas últimas 6 horas; 42,2mm em 24 horas.

Estes valores não são preocupantes, até ao momento.


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Nov 2014 às 13:19)

*Live*


----------



## dahon (19 Nov 2014 às 13:23)

casr26 disse:


> Sou só eu ou não me parece que a tarde seja assim tão complicada? sinceramente pelos avisos lançados pensei que a situação pudesse ser bem mais gravosa em geral, posso estar a fazer mal a leitura mas corrijam-me se eu estiver errado...



Por esta imagem eu diria que provavelmente estás errado.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 13:24)

As próximas células devem talvez poupar Lisboa mas atingir o litoral Cascais-Sintra. Lisboa será atingida mas não parece ser pelas maiores.
Espero estar certo, ou haverá problemas. Está tudo saturado neste momento, inclusive sistemas urbanos e a maré no Tejo está no seu máximo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 13:25)

Exacto, vejam esta bela celula, com um topo superior a 12 kms!


----------



## trovoadas (19 Nov 2014 às 13:26)

casr26 disse:


> Sou só eu ou não me parece que a tarde seja assim tão complicada? sinceramente pelos avisos lançados pensei que a situação pudesse ser bem mais gravosa em geral, posso estar a fazer mal a leitura mas corrijam-me se eu estiver errado...


É preciso ter atenção e seguir de perto o radar. Há possibilidades de muita precipitação em toda a costa Ocidental nomeadamente no litoral Centro onde se incluí a região de Lisboa. Não levem a vida a criticar os aletas eles são bem lançados simplesmente há que estar atento! A meteorologia não é um dado adquirido e ainda mais numa sinóptica destas assim tão complicada.
Os solos na região Centro estão saturados pelo que precipitações acima de 50mm vão gerar certamente problemas. Olhos postos no "Nowcasting"!


----------



## Rachie (19 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

Peço desculpa pela qualidade da imagem, mas foi tirada com o telemóvel e zoom.
Isto é o estado em que se encontra a Avenida do Colégio Militar, junto ao Colombo. 






Nem é preciso chover muito para inundar, mas hoje parece um rio.


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Nov 2014 às 13:28)

A situação esteve igualmente gravosa durante o período da manhã pelo radar de Loulé, e nem por isso acho que por aqui o cenário tenha sido tão mau quanto parecia. No entanto pode piorar. Vamos ver o que ainda irá acontecer.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 13:33)

PedroAP7 disse:


> A situação esteve igualmente gravosa durante o período da manhã pelo radar de Loulé, e nem por isso acho que por aqui o cenário tenha sido tão mau quanto parecia. No entanto pode piorar. Vamos ver o que ainda irá acontecer.



Não esteve má porque houve um período longo de 10 horas sem precipitação. Agora está tudo saturado.


----------



## Candy (19 Nov 2014 às 13:35)

Por aqui nada de mais, durante a manhã.
Vamos ver a tarde. 
Querem ver que ainda vou levar com aquela celula em cima?! Mau...


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

últimas 2horas, pico da precipitação na zona de Lisboa das 11h às 12h












Mas Lisboa Ajuda acumulou apenas 12,6mm nas quatro horas que durou esta primeira precipitação.


----------



## jpalhais (19 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

criz0r disse:


> jpalhais ainda bem, até porque o local em si fica abaixo do nível do mar e bastava uma chuva mais intensa ficava um caos. Mas olha que ainda a semana passada quando lá passei durante aquele pico de chuva ás 18h a zona do Jardim da Piedade e do próprio restaurante jardim os carros já não passavam, a água dava por cima do passeio. Ainda se vêm alguns focos de inundação mas já não é o que era antes que a água ia até á Romeira.



Sim . esporadicamente e em situações limite , inunda , mas rapidamente escoa após os picos de chuva.

Até agora , aqui em Almada, tudo não passa de um normal dia de inverno.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 13:43)

Aquelas células vêm mesmo para cá. Setúbal em primeiro lugar. 






off-topic: pelo Algarve, que já está afastado das rotas principais, Sagres teve 53,9mm em três horas, suficiente para deixar Lisboa no caos.


----------



## romeupaz (19 Nov 2014 às 13:45)

Preocupa-me mais o "comboio" mais abaixo


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 13:49)

Recomeçou a chover, fraco mas regular, em Carcavelos, céu uniformemente cinzento e pesado. Desapareceram as nuvens interessantes.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 13:50)

romeupaz disse:


> Preocupa-me mais o "comboio" mais abaixo



Esperemos, como eu penso que vai acontecer, que esse "comboio" se fique mais pelo mar.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 13:54)

A chegar a Setúbal, e tudo o que se vê nesta imagem vem para cá, mais ou menos interior mas tudo em terra:


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Nov 2014 às 13:55)

Tendo em conta os problemas que tenho em casa, dava-me muito jeito que esse comboio se ficasse pelo mar :X


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 13:55)

Por enquanto ainda chuva fraca!

29,4mm
15,2ºC


----------



## criz0r (19 Nov 2014 às 13:58)

Aqui nunca parou de chover mas já voltou a "engrossar". 16,2ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2014 às 14:04)

Fui agora espreitar o caudal de uns ribeiros aqui próximos, e já galgaram e bem as margens, os terrenos ribeirinhos mais planos levam água numa extensao de uns 50 metros ou mais. Por agora chuva fraca.


----------



## AMar (19 Nov 2014 às 14:05)

Chove intensamente no Outão, Setúbal


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 14:05)

Todos estes ecos estão debaixo daquela linha de geração de células.


----------



## Gongas (19 Nov 2014 às 14:06)

Em Coimbra chove a pelo menos 4 horas sem parar. vamos ver o que isto vai dar.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 14:08)

Chove mais forte agora e o acumulado vai em 30,2mm

15,3ºC
1007,6hpa
98%Hr


----------



## casr26 (19 Nov 2014 às 14:08)

trovoadas disse:


> É preciso ter atenção e seguir de perto o radar. Há possibilidades de muita precipitação em toda a costa Ocidental nomeadamente no litoral Centro onde se incluí a região de Lisboa. Não levem a vida a criticar os aletas eles são bem lançados simplesmente há que estar atento! A meteorologia não é um dado adquirido e ainda mais numa sinóptica destas assim tão complicada.
> Os solos na região Centro estão saturados pelo que precipitações acima de 50mm vão gerar certamente problemas. Olhos postos no "Nowcasting"!



Amigo aqui eu não critiquei nada nem ninguém, uma previsão é precisamente isso, nada de dado concreto, os alertas com toda a lógica têm carácter preventivo, no entanto a minha observação foi relativamente ao nível de alerta lançado e ao que eu esperava que ele significasse a título prático tendo em conta também os índices de precipitação que foram aparecendo em vários sites de referência.

Uma observação natural é bem diferente de crítica implícita amigo!

Abraço


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 14:08)

A zona de geração desloca-se para norte mais lentamente do que as próprias células, por isso os ecos à medida que progridem tornam-se menos concentrados, mantendo-se fortes apenas na zona de geração.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Nov 2014 às 14:09)

Estou sem dados da minha estação, mas posso dizer que chove desde o início da manhã sendo por vezes forte/muito forte.

Por agora a chuva está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## casr26 (19 Nov 2014 às 14:11)

StormRic disse:


> Aquelas células vêm mesmo para cá. Setúbal em primeiro lugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Com esse nível de precipitação em 3 horas Lisboa virava Atlântida


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 14:13)

Almada, Praia da Rainha acumulou 23,1mm em duas horas, 29,3mm em 6 horas e segue com 35,1mm em 24h.

Céu muito escuro em Carcavelos, nimbostratus, chuva fraca persistente a aumentar de intensidade. Vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 14:15)

Em Almada chove moderado,mas constante.A temperatura mantém-se nos 15,4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 14:19)

Até às 13h continuou a precipitação, está tudo saturado, qualquer excesso dará logo problemas:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Nov 2014 às 14:23)

A chuva tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade por Almada.Situação meteorológica a acompanhar.


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Nov 2014 às 14:25)

Senti uma descida da temperatura aqui dentro brrr...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Nov 2014 às 14:26)

Alerta da Autoridade Nacional Protecção Civil à população.

http://www.prociv.pt/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/977/Aviso_32_2014_Precipitação_VentoForte.pdf


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 14:30)

É de notar que nas seis horas precedentes os ecos de toda aquela precipitação que já passou mal chegaram ao laranja. Só nesta altura começam a aparecer ecos vermelhos na zona de geração das células, que ainda está bastante a sul. Esperemos que nenhum desses ecos chegue cá.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 14:41)

Deve estar parecido em todo o lado aqui na região centro, mas o aspecto do céu em Carcavelos é assim:


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 14:44)

Novas formações a sul, e retoma da actividade eléctrica:


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

Deve estar a chover bem na península de Setúbal, o aspecto do céu visto daqui é bastante mais escuro neste momento para sueste.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 14:55)

Boas,

Por aqui: *15,1ºC* e *20 mm*


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 14:58)

Chuva a intensificar-se aqui, quase forte. Cai verticalmente, não há vento, gaivotas tranquilas no campo e viradas para Leste.

Cheira mal, a última vez que senti este cheiro foi em final de Outubro com o vento de Leste.


----------



## AMar (19 Nov 2014 às 14:59)

Confirmo ... chove bastante aqui no Outão, Setubal. Desconfio que vou de barco para casa hoje


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Nov 2014 às 15:01)

voltou a chuva moderada e persistente aqui.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 15:01)

33,2mm e chove de forma moderada

15,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 15:04)

Linhas de instabilidade intensas a sul mas que progridem devagar


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Nov 2014 às 15:06)

No centro da cidade de Setúbal não chove muito...


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Nov 2014 às 15:07)

E o que que tem chovido... Ui e continua mas agora menos intenso mas sempre a cair. Céu escuro!


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 15:07)

Ainda não há inundações em Setúbal?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Nov 2014 às 15:09)

Lisboa, 

Chove moderadamente há horas, com alguns intervalos.

Actualmente escureceu bastante, ao ponto de ter de acender a luz interior. 
O vento tem sido nulo intercalado com uma leve brisa, nota-se uma tendência de Este pela queda da chuva.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

meko60 disse:


> Ainda não há inundações em Setúbal?



É uma chuva moderada nada de especial!! 
Acumula bastante porque são muitas horas seguidas da mesma forma!

34,2mm
15,8ºC


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

Chove bastante, quase forte mas tendencialmente moderada. Céu escuro, tal como já disseram tive de acender a luz interior. E não me parece que pare tão cedo.


----------



## Firefigther (19 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

Chove moderadamente há horas aqui pela Moita


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

miguel disse:


> É uma chuva moderada nada de especial!!
> Acumula bastante porque são muitas horas seguidas da mesma forma!
> 
> 34,2mm
> 15,8ºC



E é bom que continue só assim, está tudo bem cheio de água. Mas vêm lá células preocupantes.

Imagem das 15:20


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Cada vez mais intensa a chuva aqui em Carcavelos, já é forte. Escuridão.


----------



## dASk (19 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Certo aqui pela Moita chove moderado por vezes forte há horas seguidas os campos começam a ficar submersos e os ribeiros e valas estão no limite, só não é pior porque os períodos de chuva mais forte são efémeros, mas há muito tempo que não via tanta água... e continua...


----------



## rbsmr (19 Nov 2014 às 15:35)

A 10km @ norte de Torres Vedras troveja,chove persiste e intensamente.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 15:41)

rbsmr disse:


> A 10km @ norte de Torres Vedras troveja,chove persiste e intensamente.



Troveja de certeza? 

Não se vê registo de descargas em qualquer detector, para essa zona.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Nov 2014 às 15:42)

Pelo Cais do Sodré conta-se já com 39mm, em Tomar conto já com 17.8mm


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 15:45)

15:30




Já usam botes em Setúbal?


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

Barreiro, Lavradio 33mm em seis horas até às 14h, 39mm nas 24h.

Setúbal (estação fruticultura) acumulou 32mm em seis horas, 46,6mm nas 24h; teve 14,5mm das 9h às 10h.


----------



## AndreaSantos (19 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

No Campo Grande parece que está a anoitecer. Já chove desde manhã cedo e ainda não parou. Para já, chuva moderada.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 15:52)

AndreaSantos disse:


> No Campo Grande parece que está a anoitecer. Já chove desde manhã cedo e ainda não parou. Para já, chuva moderada.



Parece que o sol se está a pôr mais cedo em toda a região centro


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 15:54)

Em Setúbal continua no mesmo ritmo! entretanto vi um clarão a sul muito distante!

39,0mm chuva moderada

16,1ºC


----------



## Gongas (19 Nov 2014 às 16:01)

E chove chove chove embora mais fraca agora, mas está assim a horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 16:06)

*30 mm*  
*14,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 16:08)

15:50






Lisboa a receber uma boa carga pela Baixa.


----------



## Candy (19 Nov 2014 às 16:10)

Trovoada na Venda do Pinheiro.


----------



## kelinha (19 Nov 2014 às 16:10)

Pessoal, desculpem o off topic, mas alguém sabe se os aviões estão a aterrar normalmente em Lisboa?
Será que o mau tempo pode afectar as aterragens?


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Nov 2014 às 16:11)

*It's raining cats and dogs

36,8mm*


----------



## RickStorm (19 Nov 2014 às 16:12)

Boa tarde,

Existe alguma previsão de quando estas chuvas irão parar? Tem sido uma rega monumental estes últimos dias (e em especial estas últimas horas)...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 16:12)

Arredores de Sesimbra: 52 mm

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS8


----------



## Candy (19 Nov 2014 às 16:14)

Peniche 
A chuva cai agora mais forte. O vento aumentou de intensidade assim como as rajadas.


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 16:18)

Em Telheiras chuva moderada constante há imenso tempo e o vento (pelo menos onde estou) nem se dá por ele. Céu bastante escuro.


----------



## AMar (19 Nov 2014 às 16:20)

Chove torrencialmente no Outão, Setubal


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 16:20)

kelinha disse:


> Pessoal, desculpem o off topic, mas alguém sabe se os aviões estão a aterrar normalmente em Lisboa?
> Será que o mau tempo pode afectar as aterragens?



Duvido, não há vento significativo nem outros fenómenos violentos de momento nem nevoeiro que eu saiba.
Portanto não deve haver problemas com o tráfego aéreo.


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Nov 2014 às 16:21)

Agora sim chove forte no centro de Setúbal! Charrocos, preparem os botes, que isto hoje isto vai tudo parar à doca!


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Nov 2014 às 16:21)

Os solos estão ensopados. Continua a chover intensamente.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 16:22)

AMar disse:


> Chove torrencialmente no Outão, Setubal



Atenção a todas as ribeiras da Arrábida: vão encher bem!


----------



## kelinha (19 Nov 2014 às 16:22)

StormRic disse:


> Duvido, não há vento significativo nem outros fenómenos violentos de momento nem nevoeiro que eu saiba.
> Portanto não deve haver problemas com o tráfego aéreo.



Obrigada.
É que vi no flightradar que um vôo foi desviado para Faro, e muitos andam ali às voltas antes de aterrar, e como estou à espera de um vôo fiquei com esse receio


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 16:24)

chuva torrencial agora em Setubal

48,2mm


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 16:25)

A grande zona de células muito mais a sul parece que vem mesmo para cá. O movimento geral aliás ganhou uma componente leste nas últimas horas. O Algarve vai ser afectado.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 16:28)

MUITO forte

51,2mm


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 16:28)

RickStorm disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Existe alguma previsão de quando estas chuvas irão parar? Tem sido uma rega monumental estes últimos dias (e em especial estas últimas horas)...



Sexta-feira vai estar um belo dia de sol!


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 16:28)

miguel disse:


> MUITO forte
> 
> 51,2mm



Vem aí problemas!


----------



## Candy (19 Nov 2014 às 16:30)

StormRic disse:


> Vem aí problemas!


Mau!...


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 16:33)

Abrandou foi 15 minutos de chuva muito forte!!

Acumulados 52,6mm até agora

O tempo ta abafado 16,3ºC com vento quase nulo agora


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2014 às 16:35)

miguel disse:


> Abrandou foi 15 minutos de chuva muito forte!!
> 
> Acumulados 52,6mm até agora
> 
> O tempo ta abafado 16,3ºC com vento quase nulo agora



Belo acumulado! Esperemos é que não tenha causado problemas nenhuns por aí!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 16:35)

miguel disse:


> Abrandou foi 15 minutos de chuva muito forte!!
> 
> Acumulados 52,6mm até agora
> 
> O tempo ta abafado 16,3ºC com vento quase nulo agora



Qual é o teu registo maximo de precipitação diária?
________

*33 mm
14,6ºC
*
A estação da Parede chegou agora aos *40 mm*


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 16:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Qual é o teu registo maximo de precipitação diária?
> ________
> 
> *33 mm
> 14,6ºC*



Foi 73,4mm em 8.10.2010


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Nov 2014 às 16:38)

Tipo... já parava de chover um bocadinho...


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 16:39)

Candy disse:


> Mau!...



Para Setúbal, para já. Situação a complicar-se. E vem aí a cereja no topo deste bolo "amargo"... aquela célula vermelha isolada:


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 16:41)

miguel disse:


> Abrandou foi 15 minutos de chuva muito forte!!
> 
> Acumulados 52,6mm até agora
> 
> O tempo ta abafado 16,3ºC com vento quase nulo agora



Essa água vai ter de escoar depressa.


----------



## Candy (19 Nov 2014 às 16:48)

Muito vento agora em Peniche. Parece-me ser de leste, mas como estou no centro e tenho prédios à volta,  não posso precisar.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Nov 2014 às 16:52)

Chuva forte e céu escuro principalmente para Sul.

16:55 - Chuva torrencial, visibilidade reduzida.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 16:57)

Este é assim o segundo dia mais chuvoso desde que tenho a Davis montada Janeiro de 2010

53,4mm vamos ver até as 00h quantos mais acumulo mas duvido muito que chegue aos 73,4mm de 8.10.2010


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Nov 2014 às 16:59)

chuva moderada e certinha sem vento em Almada.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (19 Nov 2014 às 17:03)

Boas.
Por aqui chove por vezes de forma forte e de resto de forma moderada.
Tem estado assim desde as 9.00 da manhã.
Só entre as 13 horas e 14 horas é que teve mais calmo com precipitação apenas fraca.
Muitos lençóis de água nas estradas. Terrenos todos ensopados.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (19 Nov 2014 às 17:05)

Candy disse:


> Muito vento agora em Peniche. Parece-me ser de leste, mas como estou no centro e tenho prédios à volta,  não posso precisar.


Ontem esteve ventoso por aqui mas hoje nem se o sente! Agora quanto a chuva isto para estes lados está uma autentica rega!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 17:08)

Parou de chover, passadas 8 horas: *34,1 mm*


----------



## COENTRO (19 Nov 2014 às 17:08)

Pela Expo chove certinho desde manhã, sem grandes picos. Para já sem complicações.


----------



## Candy (19 Nov 2014 às 17:09)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Ontem esteve ventoso por aqui mas hoje nem se o sente! Agora quanto a chuva isto para estes lados está uma autentica rega!


Por aqui o vento ganhou mais força a patir das 16h00.
No entanto há momentos que mal se sente, no centro da cidade. Ou seja, é de rajadas.
No Cabo Carvoeiro a conversa é outra!


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2014 às 17:10)

Brutalidade de dia! Sigo com 91,5mm acumulados!!!!


----------



## cactus (19 Nov 2014 às 17:13)

já ouvi trovoada vinda de sul.., chuva moderada sem parar.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 17:17)

Candy disse:


> Por aqui o vento ganhou mais força a patir das 16h00.
> No entanto há momentos que mal se sente, no centro da cidade. Ou seja, é de rajadas.
> No Cabo Carvoeiro a conversa é outra!



O  vento aí está complicado, no Cabo indica 26 Km/h de NW às 16h, nas estações à volta é de Leste ou nordeste, à volta de 10 Km/h.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

Geiras disse:


> Brutalidade de dia! Sigo com 91,5mm acumulados!!!!



A "onda" da Arrábida a funcionar em pleno neste fluxo de sul. A célula "cereja" parece ter enfraquecido, mas continua a aproximar-se daí.

Aliás, quase que desapareceu na imagem de radar das 17:00


----------



## Candy (19 Nov 2014 às 17:31)

StormRic disse:


> O  vento aí está complicado, no Cabo indica 26 Km/h de NW às 16h, nas estações à volta é de Leste ou nordeste, à volta de 10 Km/h.


Pois... aqui no centro as árvores apanham com o vento de leste. E desse lado até  nem tenho prédios altos.
Virada para N/NE é este o aspecto das árvores.  E nao apanhei rajada das fortes.
Vai chovendo...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 17:35)

Vai chovendo fraco
*36 mm*, acumulado muito bom para esta zona.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 17:37)

Chuva nas últimas três horas na região de Lisboa:











As estações de LIsboa seguem com acumulados em 24h de 61,7mm na Gago Coutinho e 59,2mm no Geofísico. 

Na margem sul, Praia da Rainha 46,3mm ; Lavradio 50,6mm ; Setúbal 57,7mm.

A oeste Cabo Raso só com 22,8mm e Amadora 43,6mm; a norte, Torres Vedras 31,6mm; a Leste, Coruche 26,3mm.

Todos estes valores das 16h de ontem às 16h de hoje.


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2014 às 17:38)

*90,5mm acumulados entre sensivelmente as 8h e as 17h! Com um máximo horário de 23,6mm acumulados por volta das 10h!!*
Maior acumulado alguma vez registado pela estação!!


----------



## Firefigther (19 Nov 2014 às 17:43)

Parou a chuva pela Moita.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2014 às 17:43)

26,2 mm, bom evento, pena  a chuva não ser um pouco mais intensa.


----------



## Candy (19 Nov 2014 às 18:04)

Consegui ver agora o contorno das nuvens. Só é pena estar em casa. Mesmo se for ao cabo já não chego lá com luz. 
O que consegui com o tlm foi isto.
Para N e NE








Para S, SW, W










O vento parece ter acalmado.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:08)

Aí vai a chuva para o interior do litoral centro, direcção Santarém-Coimbra:





descanso para Setúbal, ainda não parou em Lisboa.
Depois do intervalo, continua o "filme" de sul-sudoeste.


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 18:08)

Chuva muito forte agora em Carnide.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2014 às 18:12)

Chuva voltou a aumentar de intensidade por volta das 17 h, dando poucas trégua esta tarde. Já existe estradas cortadas ao transito.
http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...a-corta-estradas-em-varios-locais-do-distrito


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 18:14)

Está uma carga de água por aqui (Lx) e ninguém reporta? :P


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:15)

Muita água em Lisboa:
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=746232


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

StormRic disse:


> Muita água em Lisboa:
> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=746232



E com o que está a cair agora vai ficar pior. A que horas é a preia-mar?


----------



## rozzo (19 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

Volta a chover algo forte pelo Campo Grande.
Já deve andar bonito o trânsito...


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:18)

FilipaP disse:


> Está uma carga de água por aqui (Lx) e ninguém reporta? :P



Ainda vai durar mais uns minutos, depois pára por bastante tempo. Imagem das 18:00





A preia-mar foi às 13h, está baixa-mar agora, quanto a isso não há problema.

´http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2014-11-19-Oitenta-pequenas-inundacoes-ate-as-1600-em-Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:25)

16,9mm em Setúbal das 16h às 17h !


----------



## Firefigther (19 Nov 2014 às 18:25)

Moita volta a chover com intensidade


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Nov 2014 às 18:28)

Por aqui não chove. Se chove, nem se nota. Mas vêm lá nuvens da Guiné ainda, sabe-se lá o que ainda vai cair. Já chegava de chuva :X


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 18:30)

Por aqui continua fortíssimo. Se estiver assim no resto da cidade, é impossível não haver inundações.


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2014 às 18:33)

Chove com muita intensidade em Odivelas. As estradas do centro da cidade estão caóticas.


----------



## Geopower (19 Nov 2014 às 18:34)

chuva forte por Telheiras


----------



## Sandie (19 Nov 2014 às 18:35)

Chove com muita intensidade por aqui !


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Nov 2014 às 18:37)

Mas o que é isto?!
Há muito tempo que não via chover tanto consecutivamente! 

Em Lisboa não para, agora torrencialmente!


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 18:37)

Finalmente se começa a sentir vento, forte de Leste. Continua uma carga de água.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Nov 2014 às 18:41)

Aqui está a explicação! Não esperava por esta evolução da célula sobre Lisboa:






Vá! Toca a nadar!!!!


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:42)

Parou sobre Lisboa e intensificou-se:


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2014 às 18:42)

96mm!!! Não pára!


----------



## david 6 (19 Nov 2014 às 18:44)

chuva forte agora


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

Acalmou agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

Geiras disse:


> 96mm!!! Não pára!



A ribeira de Coina deve estar com um _power_. 
Acumulado incrível.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Nov 2014 às 18:47)

O Aquashow de Lisboa chegou a Alcântara...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2014 às 18:49)

Não sei o que se passa, mas chove como eu nunca vi... Tanta água a cair durante tanto tempo... Sinceramente não me recordo de algum tão agressivo.

Pelas 15h30 quando cheguei a Loures já havia lençóis de água com 5 dedos de altura e estradas transformadas em ribeiros, agora como isto está nem sei...

Arrisco-me a afirmar que esteve a chover a uma taxa superior a 100mm/h durante uns cinco minutos e 20 minutos acima dos 50mm/h.

A estação de MeteoCaneças continua offline


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:51)

Geiras disse:


> 96mm!!! Não pára!





jonas_87 disse:


> A ribeira de Coina deve estar com um _power_.
> Acumulado incrível.



74,5mm em Setúbal em 24h, mas é longe desse centro de acção da Arrábida.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não sei o que se passa, mas chove como eu nunca vi... Tanta água a cair durante tanto tempo... Sinceramente não me recordo de algum tão agressivo.
> 
> Pelas 15h30 quando cheguei a Loures já havia lençóis de água com 5 dedos de altura e estradas transformadas em ribeiros, agora como isto está nem sei...
> 
> ...



Lisboa (Gago Coutinho) antes desta última chuvada já levava 61,5mm de acumulado em 24h, 47,5mm nas últimas 9 horas.


----------



## david 6 (19 Nov 2014 às 18:54)

soube agora que a minha estação na Fajarda (Coruche) tem *45.9mm *

por Lisboa continua a chover forte


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:55)

Em Carcavelos as nuvens movem-se de sueste, há uma hora que não chove praticamente. A tarde até foi relativamente calma, a chuva nunca teve picos de realmente forte, o escoamento fez-se sem problemas.
Neste momento notável é o estrondo das ondas de longo período que começaram a chegar, até parecem trovões longínquos de vez em quando.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 19:01)

É notável como as células ficaram agarradas ali ao vale de Alcântara e aumentaram de intensidade:
18:30






Deve haver grandes problemas nos sítios do costume.


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Nov 2014 às 19:02)

E tinha de me calhar um ano destes para ficar sem telhado em casa... Só me falta ir parar ao hospital para este ano correr da melhor maneira possível, mas para isso já alguém foi por mim -_-


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 19:08)

A estação de Monsanto, *Ajuda Monsanto CT2IUL IAJUDALI2*
acumulou 27mm na última hora: desastre!
20mm em trinta minutos.


----------



## LuisFilipe (19 Nov 2014 às 19:12)

Em Coimbra chove desde manhã... ainda nao parou.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2014 às 19:15)

...


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 19:17)

Finalmente as células desgarraram de Lisboa.
Imagem das 19:00





Há muitas células a sul.


----------



## Jodamensil (19 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> ...


Duarte tambem es de loures. Eu também e digo te nuncs tinha visto chover assim. Pah desde as 17h e tal ate as 18h 30 choveu que nao tem explicação.  O infantando e a bp ta um caos. E pela mealhada etc... so visto mesmo. 

Vira mais algo nas proximas horas ou isto foi o pico e agora acalma? O ceu ta a limpar


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 19:20)

O Tejo a encher?
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...as-estradas-submersas-no-distrito-de-Santarem

Não, inundações locais apenas, segundo parece.


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 19:22)

Só agora consigo ver o Seixal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2014 às 19:23)

Jodamensil disse:


> Duarte tambem es de loures. Eu também e digo te nuncs tinha visto chover assim. Pah desde as 17h e tal ate as 18h 30 choveu que nao tem explicação.  O infantando e a bp ta um caos. E pela mealhada etc... so visto mesmo.
> 
> Vira mais algo nas proximas horas ou isto foi o pico e agora acalma? O ceu ta a limpar



Boas, tens fotos? O rio deve estar já quase a sair... Já ouvi sirenes características de carros da polícia e assim.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 19:31)

Jodamensil disse:


> Duarte tambem es de loures. Eu também e digo te nuncs tinha visto chover assim. Pah desde as 17h e tal ate as 18h 30 choveu que nao tem explicação.  O infantando e a bp ta um caos. E pela mealhada etc... so visto mesmo.
> 
> Vira mais algo nas proximas horas ou isto foi o pico e agora acalma? O ceu ta a limpar



Umas largas horas de acalmia. Mas depois, perante esta imagem de radar, não digo nada...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2014 às 19:36)

O mais engraçado no evento nem é o facto de a precipitação estar a ser abundante, é o facto de não haver quase vento aqui, o que é uma raridade imensa, estar na rua e não fazer vento .

Estou com uma média de 8 km/h nos últimos 10 minutos mas ao nível do solo nem aos 5 deve chegar. 26,8ºC e 15,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 19:40)

Temperatura maxima a ser registada agora mesmo: *16,5ºC* , tem subido bem nas ultimas 2 horas.
Acumulado: *36 mm*
Espero que ainda chova mais alguma coisa, para chegar aos *40 mm*.* *


----------



## Firefigther (19 Nov 2014 às 19:52)

Calmo por aqui agora.


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Nov 2014 às 19:53)

*43.0mm.*

Será que ainda se arranja mais qualquer coisinha?


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2014 às 19:55)

Máxima de 17,8ºC há pouco. 98,7mm acumulados desde a meia noite! A ver se chega aos 100mm


----------



## Raposeira (19 Nov 2014 às 19:56)

No Distrito de Santarém as estradas cortadas são devido a forte precipitação nas bacias das ribeiras e os campos agrícolas  que são  incapazes de absorver mais água..


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 20:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> O mais engraçado no evento nem é o facto de a precipitação estar a ser abundante, é o facto de não haver quase vento aqui, o que é uma raridade imensa, estar na rua e não fazer vento .
> 
> Estou com uma média de 8 km/h nos últimos 10 minutos mas ao nível do solo nem aos 5 deve chegar. 26,8ºC e 15,9ºC.





jonas_87 disse:


> Temperatura maxima a ser registada agora mesmo: *16,5ºC* , tem subido bem nas ultimas 2 horas.
> Acumulado: *36 mm*
> Espero que ainda chova mais alguma coisa, para chegar aos *40 mm*.* *





NunoBrito disse:


> *43.0mm.*
> 
> Será que ainda se arranja mais qualquer coisinha?





Geiras disse:


> Máxima de 17,8ºC há pouco. 98,7mm acumulados desde a meia noite! A ver se chega aos 100mm



Ponham esta animação a correr para perceber que talvez venha ali um problema...
http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=eu&lat=40&lon=-4


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 20:16)

StormRic disse:


> Ponham esta animação a correr para perceber que talvez venha ali um problema...
> http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=eu&lat=40&lon=-4



Pois... será que ao entrar no território vai dissipar um pouco? Esses vermelhos são preocupantes, principalmente para o Barlavento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2014 às 20:17)

A Amadora acumulou* 47,8mm *até agora! Começou a chover exatamente às 8h e só parou às 18h30. Tive sorte porque não apanhei nem um pingo de chuva 
O nevoeiro também marcou o dia mas o que mais me surpreendeu foi o vento fraco a nulo! Nem me lembro de haver vento sinceramente, algo muito raro na Amadora... 

Temperatura estabilizou-se nos 15ºC e agora está a subir acentuadamente e já vai nos 17ºC! A frente quente a dar os seus sinais!!

Em relação à precipitação, reparei que Setúbal foi mais que afetado, não sei como é que aquilo não ficou Veneza...  Quase 100mm acumulados fazia de Lisboa a maior piscina do mundo. Acredito que houveram bastantes inundações mas não notei em chuva muito forte na Amadora, apenas moderada, e reparei pelo radar que as células iam diretamente para Lisboa quase de propósito!! A partir da Amadora até Cascais não apanhou quase nada..

A minha perspetiva para as próximas horas, apesar de se reparar que já há células bem fortes a formarem-se a Sul, acho que vai tudo passar a oeste de Lisboa, deve ficar tudo no mar.

Na sexta feira a frente quente vai nos oferecer uma temperatura bem elevada, 22ºC em alguns locais de Lisboa e muito sol! 
O solo está saturado de chuva mas as pessoas também...É só mais um dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 20:19)

StormRic disse:


> Ponham esta animação a correr para perceber que talvez venha ali um problema...
> http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=eu&lat=40&lon=-4



No Sat24 faz parecer isso, no IPMA faz parecer que vai entrar na costa vicentina/Ponta de Sagres, é esperar para ver.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2014 às 20:19)

Mesmo assim pelas previsões, sexta feira vai ser o único dia de descanso!


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

FilipaP disse:


> Pois... será que ao entrar no território vai dissipar um pouco? Esses vermelhos são preocupantes, principalmente para o Barlavento.



Desloca-se mas evolui também muito rapidamente, esperemos que enfraqueça, aquele arco é "interessante":


----------



## RickStorm (19 Nov 2014 às 20:23)

StormRic disse:


> Sexta-feira vai estar um belo dia de sol!



Boa noite a todos...

Era bom que assim fosse (um sol para secar as estradas e a roupa pelo menos). Agora deu-me a sensação de estar um pouco mais quente "lá fora"...


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 20:30)

Como a malha de estações oficiais não detecta um evento de cerca de 27mm em 1 hora (20mm em 30 minutos!)





http://www.wunderground.com/persona...ALI2#history/tdata/s20141119/e20141119/mdaily


----------



## Teles (19 Nov 2014 às 20:53)

Boas por aqui precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 54,4mm e temperatura actual de 13,7ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 20:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Em relação à precipitação, reparei que Setúbal foi mais que afetado, não sei como é que aquilo não ficou Veneza...  Quase 100mm acumulados fazia de Lisboa a maior piscina do mundo.



Em Setúbal não choveu isso tudo...

Tenho na minha estação 54,6mm desde as 00h, esta chuva foi repartindo durante 8horas e apenas durante 20 minutos foi muito forte
Só ontem e hoje acumulou 62,6mm
Este mês 132,8mm


----------



## Microburst (19 Nov 2014 às 21:02)

Por aqui, e como por lapso escrevi noutro tópico, até este momento 61,7mm de precipitação acumulados desde a meia-noite. Especial incidência na queda da precipitação para a manhã, onde ocorreu a maior quantidade, e após as 14h30. 

Por agora chove fraco, o vento sopra igualmente fraco, tudo muito mais calmo.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2014 às 21:02)

StormRic disse:


> Como a malha de estações oficiais não detecta um evento de cerca de 27mm em 1 hora (20mm em 30 minutos!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nada mais que os típicos pluviómetros entupidos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 21:05)

Em Lisboa em 12 horas:

67,2mm na Gago Coutinho
65,0mm no Geofísico


----------



## romeupaz (19 Nov 2014 às 21:06)

A estação do meteoleiria bateu o recorde de chuva desde 2008
Maior Chuva num dia 49,5 mm quarta-feira, 19 novembro 2014


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 21:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nada mais que os típicos pluviómetros entupidos.



Os entupidos neste caso não são certos mas desconfio que estão a funcionar mal: Lisboa Ajuda e Lisboa Alvalade. Mas as outras estão a funcionar bem. Há é poucas estações. Aquela célula usou a serra de Monsanto para se intensificar.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 21:26)

Em Carcavelos é notável a intensificação do vento de sueste que sopra moderado com rajadas. O céu mantém-se encoberto.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 21:29)

Rio Maior com 15,4mm na última hora; acumula assim 71,6mm em 24 horas e 65,6mm em 12 horas.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2014 às 21:31)

Sigo com *34,2 mm* acumulados hoje.

17,0ºC de temperatura actual.


----------



## ct5iul (19 Nov 2014 às 21:57)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: *16.8* ºC
Temp Mini: *13.1* ºC
Rajada Máxima: *26.2* km/h
Precipitação das ultimas 24h: *65.2* mm


 Temp atual 16.8ºC 21:55

Pressão: 1004.2Hpa 21:55
Intensidade do Vento: 3.5 km/h 21:55
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direção do Vento: ESE
Temperatura do vento: 16.6ºC  21:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 16.0ºC  21:55
 Humidade Relativa:94% 21:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 65.2 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: Nulo 21:55
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 22:23)

StormRic disse:


> A estação de Monsanto, *Ajuda Monsanto CT2IUL IAJUDALI2*
> acumulou 27mm na última hora: desastre!
> 20mm em trinta minutos.





StormRic disse:


> Como a malha de estações oficiais não detecta um evento de cerca de 27mm em 1 hora (20mm em 30 minutos!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A tua estação foi protagonista de um evento notável! 


ct5iul disse:


> Boa Noite
> LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
> 
> Temp Max: *16.8* ºC
> ...


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2014 às 22:33)

Tudo calmo...

Acumulação de 54,6mm pouco ou nada mais deve acumular
Amanha infelizmente deve ser ver o grosso no mar  talvez apanhe um pouco Lisboa durante a manha.. 

17,2ºC


----------



## ct5iul (19 Nov 2014 às 22:55)

StormRic disse:


> A tua estação foi protagonista de um evento notável!


 
Boa noite

Sim caiu bastante agua

Só quero informar que o pluviómetro não esta entupido pois foi feita a manutenção a pouco tempo ou seja na semana passada.
O que acontece e que na zona onde a estação esta montada por vezes há um micro clima (Serra do Monsanto) ainda ontem chovia bastante na zona da Boa-Hora e na zona do polo universitário da Ajuda onde esta montada a estação caia umas fracas pingas estou a falar de 500 metros de distancia.
Quero também informar que há outra estação montada no mesmo local e os pluviómetros medem a mesma precipitação esta ultima estação não debita dados via internet e só para uso da estação de Radioamador.


----------



## AndreaSantos (19 Nov 2014 às 23:25)

Ajudem-me, que a minha cabeça está a metade do vapor hoje. Quais as previsões para esta madrugada? Neste momento estou em Torres Vedras.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2014 às 23:27)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Ajudem-me, que a minha cabeça está a metade do vapor hoje. Quais as previsões para esta madrugada? Neste momento estou em Torres Vedras.



Atendendo às imagens de radar e de satélite, teremos uma madrugada bastante calma


----------



## ct5iul (19 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Ajudem-me, que a minha cabeça está a metade do vapor hoje. Quais as previsões para esta madrugada? Neste momento estou em Torres Vedras.



Vai ser uma noite calma


----------



## DaniFR (19 Nov 2014 às 23:43)

Em Coimbra, a estação do Pólo II termina o dia com *41,9mm* acumulados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2014 às 00:02)

Acumulados 50,4 mm no fecho do dia.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Nov 2014 às 00:13)

Boa noite!
A chuvinha fraca de à pouco fez-me subir o acumulado aos 50 mm certinhos!!! 
Assim acaba um dia memorável pela quantidade de precipitação apenas num dia e durante tantas horas seguidas (cerca de 11h).
A juntar aos 18 mm de ontem, já la vão 68 mm em 2 dias pondo assim a Amadora quase colada nos 200 mm este mês: uns magníficos 196 mm!

Por agora tudo calmo e assim deve ser a madrugada. De notar a subida da temperatura que já está nos 17ºC, a máxima do dia.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Nov 2014 às 00:16)

Cenário calmo neste momento depois de um dia de muita precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 00:19)

ct5iul disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Sim caiu bastante agua
> 
> ...



 Mas ninguém disse que a estação podia estar com mau funcionamento. Pelo contrário, o registo sustentou a existência daquele evento de chuva de uma forma que estava perfeitamente de acordo com o que se via no radar. Penso que não estou a entender bem esta mensagem. Estamos a falar de que estações? É que o meu comentário não foi sarcástico, mas sim de entusiasmo por encontrar uma estação que estava a registar o que realmente as pessoas estavam a observar nas ruas.
Espero que não tenhas percebido de outra forma. E dou os parabéns pelo funcionamento correcto e trabalho de manutenção.
E volto a sublinhar: a estação *Ajuda Monsanto CT2IUL IAJUDALI2* foi protagonista de um evento notável, felizmente registou-o!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2014 às 00:38)

A título de curiosidade, o mês vai já com 182,0 mm acumulados. Passará certamente os 200 mm. Belíssimo Novembro.


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 01:02)

Hmmm... vamos ter surpresas na madrugada?
Está a aparecer mais qualquer coisa no radar.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 01:13)

Candy disse:


> Hmmm... vamos ter surpresas na madrugada?
> Está a aparecer mais qualquer coisa no radar.



Talvez mais logo para a madrugada sim. Tenho estado também a observar o movimento disso e parece ser sul-norte com uma ligeira componente para Leste, mas tão ligeira que vai levar tempo até se aproximar. Noite calma portanto


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 01:18)

Nublosidade média e alta, é o que resta neste momento sobre terra e no oceano próximo.





À medida que aquela complexa faixa a sudoeste fôr evoluindo para norte parece tender para ficar mais oblíqua relativamente à direcção sul-norte. A aproximação de algo terá assim que ser de sul.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 01:48)

Resumo dos máximos e acumulados de precipitação. Para todas estas estações começou a chover depois das 15h de dia 18 e pelas 22h de dia 19 já tinha terminado em todas também (Lisboa, Ajuda continuou a debitar registos já não havendo precipitação, deve ter alguma avaria). As três estações sublinhadas a cor diferente têm tido funcionamento irregular e os registos podem ser inválidos.




Assinalam-se as cores dos critérios de avisos atingidos pelos máximos em 1 hora e em 6 horas.

O intervalo de tempo mais significativo é o das 12h para o qual foram atingidos valores máximos superiores a 60mm em seis estações.

e a propósito
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=746279


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 01:59)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/2...das-em-lisboa-por-desabamentos-devido-a-chuva
http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...lho=Lisboa&Option=Interior&content_id=4250464
http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4250467
http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...lho=Lisboa&Option=Interior&content_id=4249729


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2014 às 02:09)

Entretanto voltou a chuva à região norte de Lisboa.
Têm estado a cair alguns aguaceiros.

Agora com a presença de vento fraco a moderado que fez subir a temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 02:50)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto voltou a chuva à região norte de Lisboa.
> Têm estado a cair alguns aguaceiros.
> 
> Agora com a presença de vento fraco a moderado que fez subir a temperatura.



Sim, dispersos e em geral fracos mas muito localizadamente parece que podem ser moderados:












Na sequência pode apreciar-se a velocidade de aproximação da frente a sudoeste:
chegada prevista ao litoral, a manter-se aquele ritmo, talvez ao nascer do sol, 7h.

Para os aguaceiros locais o movimento é de sul para norte, mas evoluem individualmente.
Um a chegar agora aqui a Carcavelos


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 03:01)

Neste momento em Carcavelos o pavimento está seco, o vento enfraqueceu e sopra fraco, por vezes um pouco moderado, de ESE. Há cumlus leves que se movem depressa vindos de sul.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 03:18)

Ainda não choveu aqui, passou ao lado ou dissipou-se. Entretanto no geral as duas primeiras horas só tiveram precipitação significativa no extremo norte:


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 03:24)

Vento a aumentar novamente, moderado de sueste. Nuvens dispersas de sul, muito rápidas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 04:26)

Continua sem chover. Vento de sueste moderado. Nuvens disperas de sul. Já há 9 horas que não chove 
 não, corrijo, caíram uns chuviscos cerca das 22:30 de ontem.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2014 às 04:30)

StormRic disse:


> Continua sem chover. Vento de sueste moderado. Nuvens disperas de sul. Já há 9 horas que não chove
> não, corrijo, caíram uns chuviscos cerca das 22:30 de ontem.



e pelo andar da carruagem ainda vamos ter de esperar um bocado , se aquelas bombas que estão a SW viessem cá era do melhor  mas o movimento é para norte


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 05:02)

Logo hoje, em que resolveram tirar a previsão de trovoadas!









E agora? Esperamos ou não esperamos por trovoadas?!


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 05:05)

Vai dar bummmm 


Edit: Estava a dormir. Acordei. Está td calmo lá fora.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 05:07)

Isto é melhor que um filme de "suspense"! 

ESTOFEX versus IPMA 

Desculpem lá a brincadeira mas, sinceramente, o que é que fazemos??


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 05:13)

Esperamos! 
Enquanto isso passo p'las brasas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 05:16)

Candy disse:


> Vai dar bummmm
> 
> 
> Edit: Estava a dormir. Acordei. Está td calmo lá fora.



Aviso já: não vou ao Cabo da Roca!


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 05:16)

Chega a irritar a lentidão com que avança.  

Bem,  até daqui a pouco.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2014 às 05:23)

será?


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 05:25)

Relâmpagos a sul-sudoeste!


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 05:26)

david 6 disse:


> será?



Eu não digo mais nada, já disse tudo o que tinha a dizer. Agora vou só observar e reportar.


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 05:26)

Tá bonito tá


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 05:27)

Continuam os relâmpagos e não são pequenos!


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 05:36)

Só ppr curiosidade,  além do mar, não há avisos do ipma?
Com o tlm não consigo ver.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 05:39)

Candy disse:


> Só ppr curiosidade,  além do mar, não há avisos do ipma?
> Com o tlm não consigo ver.



Já pus no tópico.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 05:46)

É tudo verde, só amarelo para o mar.

Os relâmpagos vistos daqui de Carcavelos são vários por minuto!


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 05:54)

Se bem compreendi, vai tudo ficar no mar, assim que se aproximarem perdem a actividade eléctrica.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2014 às 06:13)

hmm pode ser que tenhamos alguma surpresa, tanta actividade eléctrica que há no mar, vão surgindo uns + proximos de terra, lentamente e tal


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 06:21)




----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 06:23)




----------



## finoty (20 Nov 2014 às 06:32)

O radar está assustador!! O despertador de muita gente hoje vai ser outro...ou pelo menos de um início de dia complicado ninguém se livra...

Esta é a minha primeira mensagem para o fórum. Um bem haja a todos!


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 06:37)

Já se ouvem trovões. Cadência de mais de dez relâmpagos por minuto!


----------



## finoty (20 Nov 2014 às 06:55)

Webcam Caparica , tá a passar o desfile..  por enquanto ao largo!
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica/

Por aqui apenas se faz sentir algum vento, e o céu está repleto de bicharocos.


----------



## peteluis (20 Nov 2014 às 07:07)

O que vem aí é preocupante...


----------



## Garcia (20 Nov 2014 às 07:12)

Bom dia!
Vou trabalhar para Alcântara. Vamos lá ver a que horas chego. .


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Nov 2014 às 07:22)

Raios, nunca vi tanta trovoada no Sat24. Uns kms mais a leste e seria um evento épico...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 07:24)

Mas o que é isto???
Que brutalidade.


----------



## Garcia (20 Nov 2014 às 07:35)

StormRic força aí nos disparos. .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2014 às 07:44)

Bem, se não fosse o *SpiderVV* a enviar-me mensagem nem sabia o que aí vinha, não estava nada à espera 

T. Mínima: *15,9ºC*


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 08:00)

Está a começar a chover com bastante intensidade em Peniche.
O vento também sopra forte agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2014 às 08:03)

Começa a chover por Loures.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 08:04)

Começa a chover por Lisboa. Vou agora para o Algarve, vamos ver como corre a viagem e o que se apanha pelo caminho.


----------



## Rachie (20 Nov 2014 às 08:08)

Por Benfica também já chuvisca e vê-se o céu bem negro para Oeste (o pouco que consigo ver por trás do Colombo).
Do barco vi o nascer do sol, o céu estava completamente cor de rosa, mas um rosa muito vivo. Tive pena de não ter conseguido tirar foto. Estava lindo


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 08:10)

WOUUUUUU... Grande estalo!!! E que peso de água!


----------



## AMar (20 Nov 2014 às 08:19)

Começou a chover no Outão, Setubal


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 08:25)

Grande peso de água!


----------



## Thomar (20 Nov 2014 às 08:26)

Chove forte com muito vento agora!


----------



## casr26 (20 Nov 2014 às 08:29)

Em Belém prrimeira pancada momentânea mas muito ao de leve... Lisboa não vai passar entre os pingos da chuva mas o espectáculo pirotécnico se calhar passa pelos lados!

Edit: a cair bem a chuva agora aqui em Belém


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 08:30)

Depois da trovoada no mar que ainda chegou perto de Cascais, em poucos minutos o vento começou a aumentar e principiou com chuva fraca. Tudo foi aumentando até que agora está vento forte com rajadas e chove forte batida a vento. Até as gaivotas tiveram que saír do campo (e eu da praia).


----------



## peteluis (20 Nov 2014 às 08:32)

Chuva e vento forte em Mafra


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 08:32)

Rachie disse:


> Por Benfica também já chuvisca e vê-se o céu bem negro para Oeste (o pouco que consigo ver por trás do Colombo).
> Do barco vi o nascer do sol, o céu estava completamente cor de rosa, mas um rosa muito vivo. Tive pena de não ter conseguido tirar foto. Estava lindo



Em carcavelos parecia que ia ficar assim mas depois as nuvens chegaram primeiro.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 08:32)

Lisboa com vento forte e chuva forte. Claro, batida a vento


----------



## Firefigther (20 Nov 2014 às 08:34)

Bom dia forte chuvada e vento por  aqui. Estranho terem retirado o aviso amarelo de chuva.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 08:35)

Começa a ser impressionante a quantidade de água que brota por tudo o que é talude e chão de Lisboa. É os locais... 
Entretanto parece que as estradas começam a dar de si de modo sério


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 08:37)

E pronto é isto...
Céu negro. Chuva intensa acompanhada de rajadas de vento.  Vão-se ouvindo uns estalos e roncos.

A chuva acalmou agora.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 08:39)

A vista da 25 de abrir está assim:


----------



## PedroAP7 (20 Nov 2014 às 08:39)

O que é que se está a passar aqui? Tudo calmo, e eis que o dia arranca com um aguaceiro forte que deu lugar a chuva moderada a forte. O vento aumentou de intensidade e agora está forte com rajadas, isto tudo fazendo-se acompanhar por trovoada... :O. O dia de ontem parecia ter sido intenso mas isto já está a ser demais...


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2014 às 08:40)

aqui mais para este lado de Lisboa, vai chovendo mas nada de especial, o vento aumentou de intensidade


----------



## Rachie (20 Nov 2014 às 08:41)

Já leram isto? 
http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...lho=Lisboa&Option=Interior&content_id=4250848


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 08:42)

O vento é o mais espantoso, desabrido mesmo. Horizonte fechado e pesado pela chuva. Muito escuro.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 08:42)

Rachie disse:


> Já leram isto?
> http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...lho=Lisboa&Option=Interior&content_id=4250848



Sim, mas ainda não consegui ver imagens do buraco.


----------



## Firefigther (20 Nov 2014 às 08:43)

Falei e aqui está AVISO AMARELO a partir das 09.00 de hoje para diversos distritos.


----------



## Rachie (20 Nov 2014 às 08:45)

StormRic disse:


> Em carcavelos parecia que ia ficar assim mas depois as nuvens chegaram primeiro.


 E eu com esperança que tivesses conseguido fotografar


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 08:45)

Apanhei vários, apesar de já ter ficado de dia. Antes da chuva e do vento chegarem claro. Estavam especialmente para o lado de Cascais, mas em frente no mar também havia muitos.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 08:46)

Firefigther disse:


> Falei e aqui está AVISO AMARELO a partir das 09.00 de hoje para diversos distritos.



Pois mas o que estava lá antes era tudo verde e ficou até começar isto!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 08:49)

Rachie disse:


> Já leram isto?
> http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...lho=Lisboa&Option=Interior&content_id=4250848


Era a isso mesmo que me referia quando disse que as estradas estavam a começar a ceder em grande. 
Há muitos factores que influenciam isso. E se continuar a chover nos próximos tempos bem mais vão surgir. A A8 há-de abalar e não há quem a segure. E não deve faltar muito para começaram os primeiros deslizamentos.


----------



## Aspvl (20 Nov 2014 às 08:50)

Bom dia! 

O EUCLID apresenta já um grande festival eléctrico http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html , já no Blitzortung http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt as coisas não são bem assim. Alguém consegue explicar esta disparidade?

Entretanto vai chovendo de forma moderada.


----------



## Geopower (20 Nov 2014 às 08:57)

bom dia, por Telheiras chuva moderada e rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2014 às 09:00)

Fui até ao Parque das Nações ver se havia algo de interessante e o que mais se destacou foram as fortes rajadas de vento, não havia guarda-chuva que resistisse. A chuva era forte e batida a vento. 

Dirijo-me agora para a Cidade Universitária, mais uma molha que vou apanhar


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 09:01)

Rachie disse:


> E eu com esperança que tivesses conseguido fotografar



Pois, eu também, ainda ficou um bocadinho, mas pouco.


----------



## Rachie (20 Nov 2014 às 09:02)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, mas ainda não consegui ver imagens do buraco.


Nem eu, mas estou muito curiosa...


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 09:02)

Aspvl disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> O EUCLID apresenta já um grande festival eléctrico http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html , já no Blitzortung http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt as coisas não são bem assim. Alguém consegue explicar esta disparidade?
> 
> Entretanto vai chovendo de forma moderada.



O melhor mesmo é ver o do IPMA ou do AEMet.
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=0


----------



## Firefigther (20 Nov 2014 às 09:04)

StormRic disse:


> Pois mas o que estava lá antes era tudo verde e ficou até começar isto!



Verdade Stormric dai eu ter dito exatamente isso antes no meu anterior post onde coloquei uma imagem de radar ... vieram atrasados ja que por aqui muita chuva e rajadas de vento muito antes das 9,00 h.


----------



## parvonia (20 Nov 2014 às 09:07)

O aviso do IPMA refere-se ao que ainda está para chegar


----------



## Thomar (20 Nov 2014 às 09:10)

Thomar disse:


> Chove forte com muito vento agora!



A chuva forte foram só 5 minutos, desde então (45 minutos) tem chovido fraco a moderado, com o vento a soprar moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Nov 2014 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Chove aqui pelo Marquês, não há vento e o termómetro marca 16º. A"torrência" da água que cai do céu não é nada que se pareça com o dia de ontem mas mais um bocadinho e chega lá. Vai outra vez chover o dia inteiro?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 09:16)

O buraco na saída da A1 para a rotunda do relógio onde "caíram" 11 carros é este:






Que agora com a chuva está assim:


----------



## PedroAP7 (20 Nov 2014 às 09:18)

"Caíram 11 carros..." 

Jornalismo no seu melhor -_-


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 09:20)

PedroAP7 disse:


> "Caíram 11 carros..."
> 
> Jornalismo no seu melhor -_-


Mesmo! E eu a pensar que se tinha aberto alguma dolina ou algar considerável.

Mas ainda me falta ver o outro "que parece um vulcão".


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 09:31)

Ordem para nunca perdoar Setúbal


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 09:33)

Vejam o efeito espectacular do fluxo nas montanhas da cordilheira central e também em Marrocos no Atlas:
http://www.sat24.com/en/sp?ir=true


----------



## FilipaP (20 Nov 2014 às 09:38)

Bom dia! Hoje em Carnide/Telheiras às 7h30 céu muito nublado principalmente a SW e vento forte de sueste. Chuva forte mais ou menos entre as 8h e as 9h. Agora acalmou e está moderada e vento com rajadas. Nada de trovoada


----------



## Thomar (20 Nov 2014 às 09:38)

Por aqui agora vai chovendo fraco, o vento acalmou bastante.


----------



## Rachie (20 Nov 2014 às 09:41)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mesmo! E eu a pensar que se tinha aberto alguma dolina ou algar considerável.
> 
> Mas ainda me falta ver o outro "que parece um vulcão".


LOL
Eu pensava exactamente o mesmo... Se calhar houve foi 11 carros que lá partiram a suspensão....


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2014 às 09:44)

5,6 mm, muita água por todo o lado, não parece que caíram 5,6 mm e parece que caíram 30 ou 40, já está tudo saturado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 09:45)

Rachie disse:


> LOL
> Eu pensava exactamente o mesmo... Se calhar houve foi 11 carros que lá partiram a suspensão....


Mais uma notícia de alguns acontecimentos:
http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Portugal/Interior.aspx?content_id=4250796


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2014 às 09:48)

Começou agora á 5 minutos a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## rozzo (20 Nov 2014 às 09:50)

Vai chovendo moderado, por vezes forte por Lisboa.
A zona envolvente à Cidade Universitária já está bastante alagada, depois do acumulado de ontem.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 09:54)

Embora continuando a chover aqui em Carcavelos o horizonte começa a aliviar para sudoeste; o vento também já não tem aquelas rajadas violentas e é moderado de ESE. As gaivotas voltaram ao campo.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 10:00)

Boas,

*14,5ºC
8 mm*

O acumulado mensal está nos *133 mm*.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2014 às 10:01)

Bom dia!!

Por Setúbal tem chovido mas muito longe de se comparar a ontem nada a ver!! apenas por volta das 8:25 esteve mais forte com rajadas fortes de vento a mais forte de 61km/h, de resto chuva fraca desde ai!
Precipitação acumulada 4,4mm nas próximas horas tendência para que a chuva vá parando e se restringindo cada vez mais a oeste até deixar de afectar erra e ficar apenas no mar


----------



## casr26 (20 Nov 2014 às 10:01)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mesmo! E eu a pensar que se tinha aberto alguma dolina ou algar considerável.
> 
> Mas ainda me falta ver o outro "que parece um vulcão".



Como é que se pode levar este pseudo-jornalismo a sério... que tristeza, eu a pensar que tinha sido um rombo de metros e aparece algo assim?

Isto é apenas sensacionalismo e desinformação... sim, porque informação errada é uma das maiores fontes da falta de informação.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 10:13)

peteluis disse:


> Chuva e vento forte em Mafra



Boas Peteluis,

Mafra mesmo, ou Picanceira? Faço ideia o lamaçal em se encontra o meu terreno.
Este Novembro está a ser o oposto do ano passado, em 2013, AA a bombar, muitas madrugadas de geada.


----------



## peteluis (20 Nov 2014 às 10:15)

Mafra mesmo, entretanto esta mais calmo...agora estou por Santarem


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 10:34)

Celulas vigorosas  a SO/O de Sagres...vamos lá ver qual é o seu rumo.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2014 às 11:12)

Bom dia,
Mais uma carga..




Deve passar tudo pelo litoral alentejano..


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2014 às 11:17)

Cenário a Oeste, enquanto cai um aguaceiro moderado.
15 graus e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 11:20)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Mais uma carga..
> 
> 
> ...



O rumo é sul - norte, as que estão mais a sul podem entrar aqui perto, espero que não entrem.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Nov 2014 às 11:39)

Bom dia.
Choveu moderadamente à cerca de 1 hora atrás.
Agora já não mas o vento está moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
Essa linha de instabilidade está com um aspecto interessante. Será que vai passar de raspão?


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2014 às 11:59)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Bom dia.
> Choveu moderadamente à cerca de 1 hora atrás.
> Agora já não mas o vento está moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
> Essa linha de instabilidade está com um aspecto interessante. Será que vai passar de raspão?


Segundo o sat24 essa linha segue para norte.
Passa de raspão no cabo raso, perde intensidade e dissipa-se no oceano..


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2014 às 12:03)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Segundo o sat24 essa linha segue para norte.
> Passa de raspão no cabo raso, perde intensidade e dissipa-se no oceano..


Edit: o radar do ipma parece dizer o contrário e a linha a entrar a sudoeste..


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2014 às 12:05)

Pelo contrário elas parecem estar a incidir na região da grande Lisboa e a aumentar á medida que avançam junto ao Litoral, penso que com jeitinho ainda raspam o Litoral a Sul de Lisboa se não me engano.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2014 às 12:08)

criz0r disse:


> Pelo contrário elas parecem estar a incidir na região da grande Lisboa e a aumentar á medida que avançam junto ao Litoral, penso que com jeitinho ainda raspam o Litoral a Sul de Lisboa se não me engano.


Aquilo a passar por Lisboa certamente haverá problemas..


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 12:08)

criz0r disse:


> Pelo contrário elas parecem estar a incidir na região da grande Lisboa e a aumentar á medida que avançam junto ao Litoral, penso que com jeitinho ainda raspam o Litoral a Sul de Lisboa se não me engano.



Sim, continuo achar que Cascais vai apanhar com algumas delas, alias, se traçarmos uma linha recta, fica-se com essa ideia, situação para acompanhar com alguma atenção!

Nota: O gfs na actual saida, mete bastante precipitação aqui para a zona, vamos ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2014 às 12:08)

Chuva leva ao desabamento de muro centenário em Torres Novas















http://www.omirante.pt/noticia.asp?idEdicao=54&id=77968&idSeccao=479&Action=noticia#.VG3Y_TSsVu4


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 12:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Chuva leva ao desabamento de muro centenário em Torres Novas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ora aí está! Ainda de manhã eu referi que devia falar pouco para estes acontecimentos começarem.


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2014 às 12:10)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Aquilo a passar por Lisboa certamente haverá problemas..



Elas são bastante vigorosas, deve ter ali muita água de certeza...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 12:13)




----------



## Rachie (20 Nov 2014 às 12:17)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


>



Tanta aguinha ainda aí vem


----------



## FilipaP (20 Nov 2014 às 12:30)

Há já 1 hora que aquela linha que se vê no radar tem vindo a subir com a mesma intensidade. Penso que se mantém assim porque está sobre o mar e parece-me que vai passar rés-vés na zona de Lisboa. É preocupante? O IPMA não devia mudar o nível de alerta para esta região?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 12:32)

Acho que não restam muitas duvidas, ela vai entrar em terra...


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2014 às 12:35)

Cada vez está mais vermelha..


----------



## romeupaz (20 Nov 2014 às 12:45)

Mas alguém tem dúvidas de que vai entrar em terra?  o movimento é quase vertical (sul-norte)



celsomartins84 disse:


> Cada vez está mais vermelha..


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2014 às 12:49)

Eu a pensar que já tinha chovido tudo mas não, o radar já mostra uma frente gigante que parece que dirige para Lisboa...será que segue o seu caminho ou desvia-se para o mar? 

Não estava à espera que chovesse tanto às 9h, a temperatura desceu muito e nem levei o chapeu de chuva, resultado: cheguei ensopado à Amadora. Reparei que os solos com terra já estão mais que saturados de água e já não aguentam com mais... Estação da Amadora já vai nos *10mm*

Choveu moderadamente entra as 8h e as 10h e passou a chuva fraca até parar às 12h.


----------



## aoc36 (20 Nov 2014 às 12:51)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Cada vez está mais vermelha..


 
Pior já vai em roxo!!!!


----------



## AndreaSantos (20 Nov 2014 às 12:54)

Células convectivas a dirigirem-se para norte... traz mesmo muita trovoada!


----------



## AndreaSantos (20 Nov 2014 às 12:56)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Cada vez está mais vermelha..


Simplesmente assustador...


----------



## casr26 (20 Nov 2014 às 12:58)

Não acredito que aquelha cordilheira se mantenha com aquela alma, mas se fosse o caso de chegar a Lisboa daquela forma... uiui...


----------



## AndreaSantos (20 Nov 2014 às 13:01)

casr26 disse:


> Não acredito que aquelha cordilheira se mantenha com aquela alma, mas se fosse o caso de chegar a Lisboa daquela forma... uiui...


Vamos ter de esperar mais um pouco para ver... temos de ficar atentos.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:05)

casr26 disse:


> Não acredito que aquelha cordilheira se mantenha com aquela alma, mas se fosse o caso de chegar a Lisboa daquela forma... uiui...


Aquilo por onde passar deixa estragos.


----------



## AndreaSantos (20 Nov 2014 às 13:20)

Nuvens mega esquisitas a entrar no território de Lisboa.


----------



## Geiras (20 Nov 2014 às 13:20)

É revoltante ver essa linha, pensar que daria uma foto brutal no Cabo Espichel, mas não haver forma de o fazer, por não haver disponibilidade.
Dava uma bela panoramica...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Nov 2014 às 13:26)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Células convectivas a dirigirem-se para norte... traz mesmo muita trovoada!



Fogo!  Bem o céu a Sudoeste já se encontra carregado!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:26)

A linha está a uns escassos kms daqui, vou tentar filmar a sua passagem.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

Dificilmente não haverão problemas hoje na zona de Lisboa com a entrada desta bomba.

E eu no Alentejo de férias, nem vou poder observar isto.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

Nuvens negras e muitos estranhas no horizonte, e céu encoberto por aqui. Algumas nuvens têm aspecto de serem do tipo undulatus.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:28)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Vamos ter de esperar mais um pouco para ver... temos de ficar atentos.



Boa tarde.Realmente aquelas células merecem acompanhamento.Se entrarem em terra com aquela actividade,  é de se esperar chuva bastante intensa com rajadas e até mesmo trovoada.Nota-se que são nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## FilipaP (20 Nov 2014 às 13:28)

Na última imagem de radar que vejo, a das 13h, parece-me que já está a perder alguma intensidade, mas mesmo assim...


----------



## romeupaz (20 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

Vejam o ventinho
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-da-bordeira/
Vai lá passar a frente agora


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

AndréFrade disse:


> Nuvens negras e muitos estranhas no horizonte, e céu encoberto por aqui. Algumas nuvens têm aspecto de serem do tipo undulatus.



Verdade.Aqui por Almada, está a escurecer rapidamente. Temos nuvens de meter respeito.Sem duvida uma situação a acompanhar


----------



## jpalhais (20 Nov 2014 às 13:33)

pff , só amarelo , já perdeu o vermelho.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:35)

jpalhais disse:


> pff , só amarelo , já perdeu o vermelho.



Esta a perder intensidade...Quando ca chegar, provavelmente nao vem com força.Ja devemos apanhar a dissipação


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

Céu a Oeste.







Vento a soprar mais forte.
Ainda não chegou aqui.


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2014 às 13:38)

Boa tarde, cheguei agora a casa e realmente é um misto de Altoestratus e Estratus, começou a chover de forma moderada neste momento. Está bastante carregado o Céu. 17,5ºC.


----------



## jpalhais (20 Nov 2014 às 13:38)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Esta a perder intensidade...Quando ca chegar, provavelmente nao vem com força.Ja devemos apanhar a dissipação



Promessas e depois nada...


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 13:38)

Por cá estamos assim, a sul.
Às 13h32





Mas às 13h01 estava assim.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:38)

Panorama a Sul..




E a Oeste..


----------



## AndreaSantos (20 Nov 2014 às 13:38)

Vento começa a dar a sua presença... Não vemos este tipo de nuvens todos os dias.


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2014 às 13:40)

Na Costa da Caparica já vai pingando:






Entretanto na Amadora já chove.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:40)

jpalhais disse:


> Promessas e depois nada...



Tinha bom aspecto....como sempre temos um genero de "escudo" anti-trovoadas

Edit: Ja chove na C.Piedade


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:42)

Chuva moderada.


----------



## AndreaSantos (20 Nov 2014 às 13:43)

No Campo Grande já chove moderadamente.


----------



## Prates (20 Nov 2014 às 13:45)

Aqui por S. Julião do Tojal em Loures está a escurecer e à uns minutos atrás as nuvens pareciam com aspecto de varridas. Foto com vista para SE


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:47)

Apenas chuva moderada.
*11 mm*


----------



## ThunderFreak (20 Nov 2014 às 13:50)

Parece-me ouvir uns bons roncos ao longe mas não tenho a certeza. Setúbal não tem direito a nada hoje?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:50)

vamos so levar com os restos


----------



## FilipaP (20 Nov 2014 às 13:51)

Chuva moderada em Carnide também há uns 10 minutos. Céu muito escuro.


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2014 às 13:51)

A ponta de Sagres deve estar ao rubro neste momento a avaliar pelo radar do IPMA.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:53)

ThunderFreak disse:


> Parece-me ouvir uns bons roncos ao longe mas não tenho a certeza. Setúbal não tem direito a nada hoje?



boa tarde.Era bom, mas nao me parece.esta linha tinha muito bom aspecto mas a medida que avança pelo litoral perde intensidade.Em Almada , apenas chuva fraca


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2014 às 13:54)

Chuva torrencial neste momento.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:55)

Chove novamente de forma mais intensa na C.Piedade


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:58)

Abrandou de novo


----------



## ThunderFreak (20 Nov 2014 às 14:01)

Afinal ainda cá vêm. Chove bem agora.


----------



## Firefigther (20 Nov 2014 às 14:02)

Nao sei se não vai atingir a Margem Sul...


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Nov 2014 às 14:02)

Ouviu-se o primeiro trovão do dia.

Onde andas tu?


----------



## Rachie (20 Nov 2014 às 14:03)

Chuva forte em Benfica


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Nov 2014 às 14:03)

São 14h e parece que está a anoitecer. Cai uma chuvita irritante e sem personalidade.

14h07 Começou agora a chover com alguma intensidade


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2014 às 14:03)

Provavelmente Setúbal poderá ter uma bela carga dentro de alguns momentos.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 14:03)

Firefigther disse:


> Nao sei se não vai atingir a Margem Sul...



Parece estar a intensificar se de novo


----------



## Firefigther (20 Nov 2014 às 14:16)

Já chove bem por aqui com rajadas de vento.


----------



## Thomar (20 Nov 2014 às 14:18)

Chuva torrencial neste momento!


----------



## Firefigther (20 Nov 2014 às 14:19)

Torrencialmente também por aqui.


----------



## Thomar (20 Nov 2014 às 14:24)

Trovao


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2014 às 14:25)

Chove forte, com vento moderado.


----------



## FilipaP (20 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

Em Carnide apenas chuva irritante e acho que não vai passar disto, vendo agora o radar. Nem sequer trovoada.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

por aqui nada de trovoada.apenas chuva fraca/moderada


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 14:38)

FilipaP disse:


> Em Carnide apenas chuva irritante e acho que não vai passar disto, vendo agora o radar. Nem sequer trovoada.



Mesmo a sério.Nem trovoada temos hoje.Apenas chuva.


----------



## jotasetubal (20 Nov 2014 às 14:39)

Em Setúbal está escuro como se fosse de noite!, caiu uma carga valente mas já passou. Desconfio que ainda vem mais água


----------



## AndreaSantos (20 Nov 2014 às 14:42)

FilipaP disse:


> Em Carnide apenas chuva irritante e acho que não vai passar disto, vendo agora o radar. Nem sequer trovoada.


Tristeza!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Nov 2014 às 14:42)

Chuva moderada por aqui


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2014 às 14:42)

Na praia del rey chove de maneira moderada.. pingos bastante grossos!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2014 às 14:43)

Continua a chover forte. Na rua as sarjetas já não dão conta de tanta água, e escorre um rio de lama.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 14:43)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Tristeza!



Desilusão Total


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 14:44)

Chuva fraca/moderada
Acumulado: *14 mm*


----------



## AMar (20 Nov 2014 às 14:49)

Ouviu-se um trovão agora mesmo (Outão, Setubal)


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Nov 2014 às 14:49)

Vergonha!

Só 16,4mm


----------



## casr26 (20 Nov 2014 às 14:59)

Bem... daqui de Belém, também muita expectativa e muita parra e pouca uva, ainda pensei que viesse aí um bom espectáculo com trovões à mistura mas nada feito.. a chuva nestes dias já dispenso, já cansa e de benéfico já nada trás... já o espectáculo pirotécnico já são outros 500, mas lá tinha que calhar a fava


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 15:00)

Trovoada! Grandes roncos,não esperava por esta.


----------



## overcast (20 Nov 2014 às 15:01)

Trovão relativamente perto!

A uns 4 quilómetros.


----------



## overcast (20 Nov 2014 às 15:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Trovoada! Grandes roncos,não esperava por esta.



Sempre mais rápido que eu..


----------



## AMar (20 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Chove de forma intensa ...


----------



## jpalhais (20 Nov 2014 às 15:03)

FLOP


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 15:05)

aqui ainda nada de trovoada


----------



## Portugal Storms (20 Nov 2014 às 15:06)

Na zona de Palmela choveu com bastante intensidade com direito a trovoada e tudo.


----------



## Jaime Manuel (20 Nov 2014 às 15:17)

Por Setúbal, chove moderado , vamos ouvindo um ou outro trovão ao longe.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2014 às 15:17)

Ainda não parou, e volta a chover forte.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Nov 2014 às 15:18)

Por aqui continua a chover moderadamente e ainda nada de trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 15:23)

17 mm ate ao momento.
36 mm ontem, é muita água.
A serra deve estar brutal, merece uma visita nos proximos dias.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2014 às 15:24)

Chove novamente de maneira moderada.. 
A berlenga no meio da escuridão..


----------



## *Marta* (20 Nov 2014 às 15:32)

jonas_87, Alcabideche ou Mafra?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

*Marta* disse:


> jonas_87, Alcabideche ou Mafra?



Alcabideche.
________

Sempre a somar, 19 mm.
*13,9ºC*


----------



## *Marta* (20 Nov 2014 às 15:36)

Obrigada!  Vou para Mafra daqui a meia hora, era para saber com o que podia contar. 
Trovoada é muito fixe, mas a conduzir não dá jeito nenhum!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2014 às 15:38)

Boas

Algumas fotos do rio de Loures pelas 14h:






















Aqui podemos ver a marca da altura da água que ontem o rio atingiu:






Como podem constatar, as margens do rio foram trabalhadas recentemente. Desde que ocorreram as catastróficas cheias de 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 que sempre que se prevê queda de precipitação anormalmente excessiva que os serviços municipalizados metem mãos à obra e começam a limpar o lixo e a alargar o leito do rio.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 15:40)

*Marta* disse:


> Obrigada!  Vou para Mafra daqui a meia hora, era para saber com o que podia contar.
> Trovoada é muito fixe, mas a conduzir não dá jeito nenhum!



Olhando para a estação amadora mais próxima de Mafra, que é a da Igreja Nova, por lá tambem está a chover bem.
A estação já leva 23 mm.


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Nov 2014 às 15:44)

21,8mm.
Foi o que se consegui até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 15:46)

NunoBrito disse:


> 21,8mm.
> Foi o que se consegui até agora.



Volta e meia consulto a tua estação, reparei que já vais com um acumulado mensal bem generoso, mais elevado do que esta zona do concelho.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Nov 2014 às 16:11)

Chove bem agora


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2014 às 16:12)

Continua a chover de forma moderada. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 16:27)

Já não chove.
21 mm
13,7ºC

Interessante, a serra está com nevoeiro.
Grande contraste com o céu bastante cinzento.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2014 às 16:39)

Boas

Sai a caminho do cabo Espichel ao chegar lá deu para  apanhar ainda algumas descargas bem potentes, chovia torrencialmente

Ao chegar a Setúbal sempre de baixo de forte chuvada o acumulado por aqui já é de 21,8mm e chove moderado 

14,9ºC

Mas que grande Fail por parte dos modelos não davam nada para a tarde


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 16:39)

Volta a chover com mais intensidade, em Peniche. A chuva vem batida com rajadas de vento de L/SE.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 16:55)

Regressou a chuva fraca, mais uns mm, sempre a somar.
21 mm


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2014 às 16:55)

No Algarve ha trovoada com fartura....por aqui nao temos direito a nada


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Nov 2014 às 17:03)

*24,4mm *


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2014 às 17:04)

Céu negro para Sul. Continua a chover, mas neste momento com intensidade fraca.


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 17:10)

Afinal o céu ainda é azul!

Para sul estamos assim


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2014 às 17:11)

O sol veio nos brindar com este cenário..


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2014 às 17:21)

Muita chuva por aqui, sigo com 23,6mm e chove de forma moderada

14,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 17:21)

O sol bem quer aparecer, só que já vem é tarde. 
*13,8ºC
22 mm*


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 17:29)

Houve um intervalo na chuva na hora de almoço, a partir das 12h e durou pouco mais que hora e meia. De resto, sempre a chover com intensidades variáveis. Só tornou a ouvir-se trovoada por volta das três da tarde.


----------



## FilipaP (20 Nov 2014 às 17:30)

Cheguei agora a casa e o sol queria aparecer. Desculpem a má qualidade da imagem.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2014 às 17:33)

chuva forte agora aqui

25,0mm


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 17:38)

Ha pouco, na baía de Cascais.






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/CMCascais?fref=photo


----------



## Firefigther (20 Nov 2014 às 17:41)

Chuva com fartura por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 17:41)

celsomartins84 disse:


> O sol veio nos brindar com este cenário..



 lindo!

Ainda estava mais bonito aí do que aqui, mas houve direito a arco-íris!


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 17:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha pouco, na baía de Cascais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente! Eu a acabar de falar que tinha havido arco-íris e ele aí está! Que bela foto!

Se possível diz-me só qual o minuto exacto desta vista.


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Nov 2014 às 17:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Volta e meia consulto a tua estação, reparei que já vais com um acumulado mensal bem generoso, mais elevado do que esta zona do concelho.



Por incrível que pareça, esta zona é muito propícia a precipitação. Falta uma estação on line na zona da Parede ( centro ) perto da rua Francisco Sá Carneiro. Essa é outra zona onde os acumulados de precipitação são muito elevados no concelho.


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Nov 2014 às 17:46)

... a contagem continua: *26,6*mm


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2014 às 17:46)

Chove torrencialmente, como tem sido normal !


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 17:47)

Candy disse:


> Afinal o céu ainda é azul!
> 
> Para sul estamos assim



 pois!
mas ainda não é o céu, são os alto e cirrostratos


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 17:50)

NunoBrito disse:


> Por incrível que pareça, esta zona é muito propícia a precipitação. Falta uma estação on line na zona da Parede ( centro ) perto da rua Francisco Sá Carneiro. Essa é outra zona onde os acumulados de precipitação são muito elevados no concelho.



Essa estação dá uma boa ideia daqui de Carcavelos também.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2014 às 17:57)

Aqui continua a chuva moderada por vezes forte

29,0mm
91mm neste evento


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 17:58)

StormRic disse:


> pois!
> mas ainda não é o céu, são os alto e cirrostratos


Humpf... desmancha prazeres! 

Estou np Cabo Carvoeiro. 
Ainda cheguei a tempo de umas fotos mesmo com o sol já posto, mas com uns raios de luz 
Vendaval no terraço do restaurante à ponta do cabo e eu sem o tripé. Daqui a pouco já ponho umas fotos.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 17:59)

*23,1 mm*
Chuva fraca

Perto dos *50 mm* entre ontem e hoje.
O acumulado mensal deu um grande salto: *152 mm*


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2014 às 18:04)

Boas!

Mestrado terminado, de volta ao Ribatejo e agora de vez. 

Por aqui dia aguaceiros com o céu tendencialmente muito nublado.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2014 às 18:04)

chove razoavelmente bem agora em Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 18:09)

Candy disse:


> Humpf... desmancha prazeres!



Pelo contrário, é isso que é bonito na foto, o sol a conseguir iluminar as nuvens mais baixas e a fazer parecer a cobertura alta como sendo o céu!


----------



## Geiras (20 Nov 2014 às 18:09)

Mais um dia bastante chuvoso, bastante diferente que aquilo que os modelos estavam a prever. Ainda assim, não se comparou ao dia de ontem.

*36,6mm acumulados hoje, a somar aos 98,7mm de ontem!
213mm registados este mês!! *


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 18:11)

E continua a chover aqui, com pingos bem grossos mas não muito densa. Vento moderado de ESE. Portanto, não há novidades, tem sido o panorama principal durante o dia de hoje. Já ponho fotos.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

Geiras disse:


> *213mm registados este mês!! *



A tua estação é certamente a que tem o maior acumulado,
Não vejo nenhuma outra estação, quer na margem norte, quer na margem sul do Tejo, com esse valor.
A estação da Parede está nos 200mm.


----------



## FilipaP (20 Nov 2014 às 18:19)

Grande carga de água há já vários minutos.


----------



## AndreaSantos (20 Nov 2014 às 18:19)

No Campo Grande já chove bem há algum tempo... cheira-me que tenho novamente de dar uma grande volta para sair de Lisboa - Ontem a Calçada de Carriche foi cortada.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Nov 2014 às 18:19)

Vento aumentou de intensidade estando agora forte com chuva à mistura.


----------



## PedroAP7 (20 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

Chuva moderada e persistente que teima em não abrandar. Não me apetecia levar com aqueles corredores estreitos que vêm de sul mas... pode ser que passem ao lado.

Edit: eu a escrever isto e ela praticamente a parar...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Nov 2014 às 18:27)

Geiras disse:


> Mais um dia bastante chuvoso, bastante diferente que aquilo que os modelos estavam a prever. Ainda assim, não se comparou ao dia de ontem.
> 
> *36,6mm acumulados hoje, a somar aos 98,7mm de ontem!
> 213mm registados este mês!! *



Realmente para aqui inicialmente previa-se aguaceiros fracos/ períodos de chuva fraca mas afinal tem estado a chover maioritariamente moderado de forma continua.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2014 às 18:47)

E chove bem por aqui.. chuva moderada..


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 19:33)

Esta madrugada, cerca das 6h, numerosos relâmpagos visíveis por entre as nuvens locais deixavam ver torres gigantescas de _cumulonimbus calvus_ e _cumulonimbus capillatus_ em desenvolvimento explosivo a WSW, à distância de cerca de 50 a 70 Km.
A sequência de radar do IPMA mostra a espantosa rapidez do desenvolvimento de uma das primeiras células a tornarem-se visíveis daqui de Carcavelos:






Localização de algumas das descargas relacionadas com esta célula.





Orion, Sirius e Procyon (em cima) visíveis na aberta que também permitiu vislumbrar a célula:


----------



## meko60 (20 Nov 2014 às 20:21)

Foto espectacular


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2014 às 20:23)

Choveu moderadamente com a passagem da frente entre as 13h45 e as 14h30h em Lisboa com momentos de chuva forte e depois passou a chuva fraca, mas voltou a chover às 18h e bem! Alguns momentos de chuva forte e uma ou duas rajadas fortes. A célula das 18h chegou com uma cor amarela a Lisboa e manteve-se bastante tempo aqui. 

Amadora já acumula *27,2mm*, nada mau!

A oscilação da temperatura ao longo do dia!




É incrivel porque parece que durante a noite é que agora está sempre calor e durante o dia é que está frio. Parece que invertemos... 

As descargas elétricas são estrondosas, não sei o nº de DEAs até agora mas aposto que rondou as 500! Pena é ter sido quase tudo no mar 





O radar neste momento





Neste momento vem mais uma frente mas muito fraca, e há uma frente ainda bastante ativa entre Santarém, Évora e Beja. Parece que vai ser mais uma noite calma e amanhã devemos ver o sol pela primeira vez em 3 dias!

No sábado volta a chuva, vamos ser afetados por uma frente fria mas vinda do Noroeste e no domingo e na segunda o sistema de baixa pressão que nos tem vindo a afetar vai voltar à ação! Pelo resto do mês a chuva deve continuar e se calhar só para o ínicio de Dezembro é que vamos ver o anticiclone dos Açores a dar frutos...  

E a previsão para o final do mês não é muito reconfortante... Eu sei que é apenas previsão de modelos e muita coisa pode mudar. 






 Aqui pode-se ver como o anticiclone dos Açores nos podia ajudar um pouco, o que realmente deve fazer para afastar estas depressões, mas só para o ínicio de Dezembro devemos ter céu limpo. Provavelmente se calhar não... É como o tempo quiser e lhe der na cabeça.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 20:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> As descargas elétricas são estrondosas, não sei o nº de DEAs até agora mas aposto que rondou as 500!



Nestas imagens têm a contabilidade: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=0
Selecionando 16:00 em baixo tem-se na imagem, do lado direito, a contagem desde as 9hutc às 15hutc por exemplo. Mais para trás hoje neste tópico, estão lá as imagens anteriores e assim podemos ter uma contagem global do dia de hoje. Atenção para não selecionar imagens que tenham sobreposição de períodos horários para não contar a dobrar as descargas desses períodos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Nov 2014 às 20:41)

ajudar a afastas as depressões???? fala por ti, aqui estou com apenas 30mm este mês....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2014 às 20:52)

*Atenção ao conteúdo dos post's.*


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> ajudar a afastas as depressões???? fala por ti, aqui estou com apenas 30mm este mês....



Sim falamos por nós que estamos sem sol desde o final de tarde de Domingo, e com precipitação forte e persistente desde o início de manhã de ontem.
Está tudo húmido, e para secar roupa é uma complicação. Simplesmente não seca. Claro que nem todos podem ter a mesma quantidade de precipitação, mas estamos no tópico do Litoral Centro e falamos precisamente do que cá se passa. Eu gosto deste tempo, mas não em excesso ! É a minha interpretação ao post do membro guisilva5000.

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.
--

Por agora finalmente parou de chover e o céu apresenta abertas.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2014 às 21:19)

StormRic disse:


> Orion, Sirius e Procyon (em cima) visíveis na aberta que também permitiu vislumbrar a célula:


Que foto mais maravilhosa!  Parabéns Ricardo. Muito bem apanhada!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 21:32)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> ajudar a afastas as depressões???? fala por ti, aqui estou com apenas 30mm este mês....



Queixaste tanto, ainda não te habituaste ao clima da tua zona? Juro que não percebo estas saídas...no minimo insólitas.Fico-me por aqui.
_____________________________________________________________________

Bem, indo ao que interessa:

T.actual: *14,3ºC*
Acumulado:  *24 mm*


----------



## parvonia (20 Nov 2014 às 21:42)

É a estação nova que afasta as depressões....


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2014 às 21:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Queixaste tanto, ainda não te habituaste ao clima da tua zona? Juro que não percebo estas saídas...no minimo insólitas.Fico-me por aqui.
> _____________________________________________________________________
> 
> Bem, indo ao que interessa:
> ...



Não são saídas, acho que uns queixam-se de muito e outros queixam-se de pouco. Isto não é para agradar a todos, até porque por essa perspectiva, todos estivemos estes dois dias à espera que existissem tornados ou fenómenos extremos de qualquer coisa... mas isso é o quê para as pessoas da zona onde poderia acontecer? Uma desgraça! Tenham é mais calma uns com os outros, só porque um se queixa que tem pouca chuva, é logo um ai jesus e bocas foleiras.
Aqui em Évora não tem vindo assim tanta chuva quanto isso e até eu estou farta daquela que já veio. Enfim.




StormRic disse:


> Orion, Sirius e Procyon (em cima) visíveis na aberta que também permitiu vislumbrar a célula:



Sempre com coisas bonitas  parabéns!


----------



## Sentry (20 Nov 2014 às 22:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Queixaste tanto, ainda não te habituaste ao clima da tua zona? Juro que não percebo estas saídas...no minimo insólitas.Fico-me por aqui.


Considero que a "saída" dele, foi apenas uma desilusão de não chover tanto lá mais pra baixo. Tenho curiosidade em saber os dados relativos à zona de mirandela. Para comparar os mensais com Évora


----------



## rozzo (20 Nov 2014 às 22:41)

Volto a sugerir o Tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. E já agora o do Seguimento Sul não?  
Obrigado


----------



## Sentry (20 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

Foi um assunto desviante do que o tópico menciona. No excuses. 

Alguém pelas Caldas da Rainha com alguma estação "caseira"?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 22:58)

*Resumo do dia

Temperatura minima: 13,1ºC
Temperatura máxima: 16,6ºC
Precipitação Acumulada: 24 mm
____________
*
Agora:

Céu limpo
Vento fraco a moderado
*14,6ºC
*
Amanhã a máxima vai subir para uns *19ºC/20ºC*


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 22:59)

A cadência dos relâmpagos era de vários por minuto, mas eram raros aqueles em que se viam os raios pois a base das células estava oculta. Este, um dos mais visíveis, foi captado cerca de meia hora depois do outro, sensivelmente na mesma direcção e distância mas já era outra célula da mesma linha iniciada pela primeira. Imagem de radar das 06:30.





Descarga também não registada pelo detector do IPMA, talvez por serem descargas nuvem-nuvem?
Já com luz da alvorada e Orion um pouco mais baixa:


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 23:02)

StormRic disse:


> A cadência dos relâmpagos era de vários por minuto, mas eram raros aqueles em que se viam os raios pois a base das células estava oculta. Este, um dos mais visíveis, foi captado cerca de meia hora depois do outro, sensivelmente na mesma direcção e distância mas já era outra célula da mesma linha iniciada pela primeira. Imagem de radar das 06:30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enquanto uns dormem  , outros trabalham aqui para o fórum, grande StormRic, mais uma vez, parabéns.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2014 às 23:11)

Boa noite.

Dia produtivo, o de hoje, tal como ontem, com um acumulado de precipitação de *27,9 mm* (34,2 mm ontem).

Actuais 14,7ºC, com 85% de humidade e 1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2014 às 23:16)

Não sabia que o meu post ia gerar tanta discussão credo.  
Disse que "afasta depressões" porque acho que houve poucos dias em Lisboa que não chovesse em Novembro, e que, do que me lembro de outros Novembros, lembro-me de dias ou até semanas seguidas de céu limpo graças a esse anticiclone. É claro que o caso destes 3 dias foi causado por uma frente estacionária no litoral oeste de Portugal Continental e todas as regiões interiores escaparam a isso. Só estava a clarificar isso e que é estranho o "afasta depressões" ainda não deu grande sinal. Em relação ao off topic peço mais uma vez desculpa, pois já fiz isso muitas vezes e vou passar a visitar mais o tópico das Previsões Meteorológicas.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2014 às 23:17)

StormRic disse:


> Já com luz da alvorada e Orion um pouco mais baixa:


Gastas-me os likes e os elogios todos pá!  Também quero uma varanda como a tua!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2014 às 23:22)

Acho que esta frente deve chegar muito fraca ou nem se quer chegar a Lisboa, o que é que vocês acham?


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 23:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Gastas-me os likes e os elogios todos pá!  Também quero uma varanda como a tua!



Obrigado! 
Mas aí também tens um bom panorama!


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Nov 2014 às 23:43)

A caminho do trabalho, ao lado do hospital da Luz - CC Colombo pelas 14:00h
( isto de conduzir e filmar ao mesmo tempo não é propriamente fácil e seguro, mas teve de ser  )


o que eu não dava para ter feito a volta que fiz no sábado.

ainda tentei fotografar o que vinha ai, do local habitual, mas já não fui a tempo, vinha um negro incrível.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 23:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que esta frente deve chegar muito fraca ou nem se quer chegar a Lisboa, o que é que vocês acham?



Penso que tem vindo a enfraquecer e parece que há ali uma barreira onde as células estão a dissipar-se antes de chegar ao sul. No Sat24 pode observar-se.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Nov 2014 às 23:45)

Como aqui o meu vizinho da Amadora já disse, hoje o dia acumulou aqui 27 mm totalizando 95 mm em 3 dias.
Com mais este dia bem chuvoso a Amadora já ultrapassou os 200 mm oficialmente desde o início do mês, ficando-se nos *223 mm* para já! 

Amanhã um bom dia para secar a roupa com pausa na chuva (finalmente), mas no fds ela deve atacar novamente em força!


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2014 às 23:45)

Esta parece que não vai ter a duração das últimas, mas... Outra vez arroz?


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 23:48)

Vitor TT disse:


> A caminho do trabalho, ao lado do hospital da Luz - CC Colombo pelas 14:00h
> ( isto de conduzir e filmar ao mesmo tempo não é propriamente fácil e seguro, mas teve de ser  )
> 
> 
> ...



 condições e conduções difíceis, desta vez não é só todo-o-terreno, é também toda-a-água! 
(off-topic: não devias mostrar este vídeo, ainda te multam por condução perigosa , o vídeo deve ser acompanhado de uma recomendação: não tente fazer isto em casa )


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 23:51)

Candy disse:


> Esta parece que não vai ter a duração das últimas, mas... Outra vez arroz?



hmmm... não me parece, como já tinha referido, penso que está a dissipar-se. Há uma mensagem do Stormy no seguimento dos modelos e previsão que pode explicar o que causará a dissipação, mas sei pouco. Observando o satélite parece dissipar-se.


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Nov 2014 às 23:59)

StormRic disse:


> condições e conduções difíceis, desta vez não é só todo-o-terreno, é também toda-a-água!
> (off-topic: não devias mostrar este vídeo, ainda te multam por condução perigosa , o vídeo deve ser acompanhado de uma recomendação: não tente fazer isto em casa )



A chover a este ritmo, sou "obrigado" a montar o suporte de vidro que fiz para a maquineta quando filmo os percursos off-road vamos ver no próximo sábado o que se espera, mas em principio nada de especial, no entanto também se abateu sobre a minha pessoa uma "chuva" persistente ( constipação ) e espero que não haja subida da temperatura ( febre )

por agora está tudo calmo e sereno.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 00:00)

Ir para a praia com a trovoada a chegar também não é recomendável mas tinha que tentar apanhar alguma coisa e aproveitei enquanto a chuva não chegava. Depois tive que fugir, claro.

O nascente que eu julgava ir ser rosa mas não chegou lá, as nuvens taparam tudo em poucos minutos a seguir a esta foto. Foi o único raio que apanhei em foto, já estava só com 2 segundos de exposição, em rajada, e não quero queimar outra vez um obturador. Em vídeo apanhei vários, tenho ainda que ver.

Registado pelo IPMA pelo menos, em principio seria este, pela direcção e minuto/segundo, embora me pareça um bocado longe, 60 Km; radar das 07:00.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2014 às 00:04)

E pronto, sai mais uma da cartola, bela foto. 
___________

*14,1ºC*
Noite calma


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2014 às 00:16)

Um pequeno vídeo de ontem pelas 15h45:


----------



## Candy (21 Nov 2014 às 00:29)

Captadas ao fim do dia, já com pouca luz, no Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 00:37)

belas fotos e céu espectacular!
Mas depois disto ainda choveu bem aí, certo? O pôr-do-sol foi uma aberta.


----------



## Candy (21 Nov 2014 às 00:54)

StormRic disse:


> belas fotos e céu espectacular!
> Mas depois disto ainda choveu bem aí, certo? O pôr-do-sol foi uma aberta.


Sim! Estive junto da EMA até às 18h20 e quando vim embora choveu bastante. Aliás foi uma chuvada bem forte. Durou pelo menos 30 minutos. Entretanto vim para casa e não me apercebi de quando parou.
A diferença do vento no Cabo Carvoeiro era impressionante. Bem forte em comparação com a zona centro da cidade.


----------



## *Marta* (21 Nov 2014 às 00:55)

Hoje à tarde, à saída da auto-estrada em direcção a Mafra.
Desculpem a qualidade, mas foi de telemóvel e de dentro do carro.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2014 às 01:07)

*Marta* disse:


> Hoje à tarde, à saída da auto-estrada em direcção a Mafra.
> Desculpem a qualidade, mas foi de telemóvel e de dentro do carro.



Boas fotos, junto a tapada e perto da entrada da vila que tanto gosto. 
__________

*13,9ºC*


----------



## *Marta* (21 Nov 2014 às 01:10)

10 minutos depois, desabou o céu. :P Foi o tempo de chegar ao trabalho! :P


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Nov 2014 às 03:08)

Pôr do Sol no Cabo Carvoeiro,
Foto de Pedro Lopes


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Nov 2014 às 08:39)

Céu azul sem vento e 13º no termometro aqui no Marquês. Já apetece fim de semana


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Nov 2014 às 12:51)

*Cacém: parte do muro cai e atinge prédio*
*Três prédios foram evacuados e 22 famílias ficaram desalojadas*

*



*

Mais imagens e video:
Fonte: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/2...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2014 às 12:59)

Finalmente um dia com algum sol, embora com alguma nebulosidade a cobrir regularmente o céu.

Nota-se uma subida da temperatura, estando neste momento 19.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2014 às 13:04)

Boas,

Dia agradável.
T.actual:  *18,0ºC
*
Perspectiva-se um fim-de-semana chuvoso*.*
Em principio, a chuva regressa amanhã de manhã.


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2014 às 13:31)

Boas!

Dia bem diferente dos anteriores aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, hoje temos um dia agradável com algum Sol e nuvens altas, já estava a precisar de um dia assim!


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2014 às 13:52)

Boas

Mínima 13,1ºC

O dia segue agradável bastante ameno estão 20,1ºC, 76%Hr, 1010,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2014 às 15:10)

Parece que a lezíria também tem terrenos alagados.

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/estradas_continuam_submersas_em_santarem.html


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2014 às 15:37)

18,4ºC, quando aparece o sol aquece bem estou com a actual máxima.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2014 às 15:41)

O céu tem-se vindo a encobrir gradualmente, estando neste momento completamente nublado.

20.0ºC e humidade nos 80%.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 16:08)

*Marta* disse:


> Hoje à tarde, à saída da auto-estrada em direcção a Mafra.
> Desculpem a qualidade, mas foi de telemóvel e de dentro do carro.



 bom trabalho! ! Estas fotos transmitem perfeitamente o ambiente do momento e a luz ficou perfeita!


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 16:16)

A visão do céu durante o dia de hoje a fazer parecer um dia de verão, não fora a temperatura e mesmo assim... 24º na varanda (tantos dias de verão que não chegou a este valor, mas esta temperatura é do local, só é significativa em termos comparativos com a registada no mesmo local noutros dias).
Nuvens altas e médias de todos os tipos. Para o horizonte do lado oeste até faziam parecer que estava ali a chover ao longe, que pertenciam a alguma grande célula, mas não, claro.

Vento fraco de leste, por vezes nulo. Todas as nuvens deslocam-se de sul para norte ou NNW, relativamente rápidas.

Chamo a atenção para a invasão de poeiras do Sahara que esta circulação de sul trouxe e a esse facto se deve os horizontes amarelecidos de hoje e a tal parecença com um dia de verão. Esta situação de poeiras à superfície vai manter-se até domingo de manhã. Valores relativamente baixos até 50 microgramas por metro cúbico, no entanto sente-se a sua presença, especialmente quem for mais sensível.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2014 às 16:24)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *13,1ºC* / *19,0ºC
*
Agora: *18,3ºC*

Interessante a t.maxima registada pela EMA de* Dunas de Mira*: *24ºC*


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 16:33)

Aspecto característico do céu de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 16:43)

Previsão de poeiras para hoje (em algumas zonas os valores excederam um pouco os 50 microgramas, nomeadamente no Alentejo)








Estas poeiras não serão possivelmente alheias à coloração amarelo/laranja do poente de *ontem dia 20*, observado e registado já por vários membros.
Fica aqui o aspecto que teve em Carcavelos:





Na direcção oposta, no mesmo momento um belo arco-íris duplo formado na chuva que ainda caía:





A coloração outonal dos plátanos realçada pela luz alaranjada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2014 às 17:39)

Hoje foi um dia agradável de sol,até tive de voltar á t-shirt. Foi um bom dia para podar as primeiras árvores de fruto.


----------



## Zapiao (21 Nov 2014 às 18:03)

Começou a chuviscar em Coimbra ao contrário do modelado


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 18:26)

Zapiao disse:


> Começou a chuviscar em Coimbra ao contrário do modelado



As nuvens que eu disse que pareciam pertencer a células com chuva ao longe no horizonte oeste,
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...entro-novembro-2014.7932/page-139#post-459209
efectivamente cerca de hora e meia depois da foto começavam a ter precipitação:
Imagem das 16:30




Neste momento essa precipitação moveu-se mais para norte e propagou-se para terra:








Também já deve chover em Leiria e litoral respectivo e noutros locais da região centro.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 18:31)

O poente de hoje tingido do amarelo-acastanhado das poeiras, a fazer lembrar os poentes do final de Outubro:


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 18:58)

Temperaturas em *21 de Novembro*, pouco *antes do pôr-do-sol*!





e depois!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2014 às 19:54)

*16,2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

Soube bem acordar e estar um céu limpo e um sol brilhante! Apesar do azul do céu estar um bocado timido e repara-se um bocado nas poerias de que o StormRic falou! Pelas 9h não havia nuvens nenhumas, apenas me apercebi da nebulosidade ao almoço, era muito variada.

Amadora chegou aos *19,6ºC *e mesmo ao fim do dia (18h) ainda estava bastante calor que até se estava bem de tshirt


----------



## Candy (21 Nov 2014 às 20:06)

Em Peniche,  talvez por volta das 16h30, cairam uns pingos! Foi pouco tempo. O chão ficou bem marcado de pingos, mas não chegou a ficar molhado.

Penso que me fiz entender.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2014 às 20:42)

17,1ºC, só me apetece bater a quem diz que está frio...


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Nov 2014 às 20:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> 17,1ºC, só me apetece bater a quem diz que está frio...


Não está frio.. de maneira nenhuma  17 graus por aqui!

Por mim, o inverno era só chuva, trovoada e algum vento (não muito).. e mais chuva!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2014 às 23:21)

Boas

T.actual: *14,4ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Nov 2014 às 00:52)

Boas noite.
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi de boas abertas sendo que no fim da tarde aumentou a nebulosidade mas apesar disso não choveu.
Para amanhã já deverá pingar por estes lados.


----------



## Garcia (22 Nov 2014 às 01:03)

Pôr do sol hoje em "Porto Novo"...


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2014 às 03:42)

estão uma brasa vocês 

por aqui 12.9ºC e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 03:49)

Distribuição curiosa das temperaturas às 2h:


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2014 às 03:58)

a estação de Coruche sempre com temperaturas baixas à noite como nos habituou, 10.4ºC na ultima hora

aqui mais ao lado vou com 12.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2014 às 04:10)

Máxima de 19,9 ºC em Moscavide, no dia 21.

---

Aqui na Base Aérea nº6, Montijo, a máxima foi de 19,5 ºC.

De momento com 13,5 ºC mas esteve cerca de 1 ºC mais baixo na última hora, antes da formação de neblina, embora a visibilidade seja superior a 10 km.


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2014 às 10:46)

Bom dia.
Por cá a novidade é  chuva, chuva, chuva e mais chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 11:17)

Boas,

*16,4ºC*

Já pingou, o acumulado mantem-se a zeros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2014 às 11:18)

Por aqui caiu uns aguaceiros fracos as 7 da manha. já nao chove neste momento.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Nov 2014 às 11:40)

Bom dia por aqui já chuvisca.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 12:41)

A temperatura lá vai subindo, estão *18,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2014 às 13:44)

tristeza de dia, céu encoberto 19.6ºC 86% humidade, nem chove nem faz nada


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2014 às 14:53)

Por cá dia triste. Parou a chuva há algum tempo, mas o dia continua cinzento e aborrecido. No chão já se vão vendo algumas zonas secas. 
Não tardará muito a vir mais chuvinha.
Por enquanto a sul isto é o que se vê.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2014 às 14:56)

*17,9ºC *de máxima até agora! Ontem também foi bem quente, o país quase todo passou dos 20ºC! Já chuviscou aqui mas o radar promete!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Nov 2014 às 14:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *17,9ºC *de máxima até agora! Ontem também foi bem quente, o país quase todo passou dos 20ºC! Já chuviscou aqui mas o radar promete!



Vamos ver se nos toca alguma coisa


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

por aqui 19.2ºC 87% humidade, céu vai escurecendo a Sul principalmente a SW


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2014 às 15:22)

No aemet há registos de trovoadas a SW da Ponta de Sagres, oeste de Marrocos. 
Tenho dúvidas que chegue cá alguma coisa de jeito. 
Vamos ver o desenvolver da coisa. Há por ali uns pontos interessantes,  mas...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

Candy disse:


> No aemet há registos de trovoadas a SW da Ponta de Sagres, oeste de Marrocos.
> Tenho dúvidas que chegue cá alguma coisa de jeito.
> Vamos ver o desenvolver da coisa. Há por ali uns pontos interessantes,  mas...



Isso é que era.ja tenho saudades de ouvir uns estoiros bem potentes.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/po_PT/1/0/PT020-Portugal.html

Distrito de Setubal sob AVISO Amarelo


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/po_PT/1/0/PT-Portugal.html


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2014 às 15:39)

Pois...
Eu estou com o tlm não consigo ver os avisos.


----------



## PedroAP7 (22 Nov 2014 às 15:47)

Agora Lisboa passou a aviso amarelo com probabilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada ou granizo. É impressão minha ou o IPMA não tem acertado uma?


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2014 às 15:51)

Esses avisos devem ser para a proxima madrugada e dia de domingo.


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2014 às 16:05)

os avisos referem se ao dia de amanhã desde as 3h da madrugada até às 18h da tarde


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 16:20)

Dia interessante pela forma como ilude o que se pensa que está para acontecer 

Céu encoberto por altostratus. Não chove desde há várias horas, chão seco. De madrugada e manhã ainda caíram uns pingos, mas não consegue molhar. O que se vê no radar sobrestima o que realmente está a caír.
Vento fraco de Leste ou nulo. Mar muito calmo que conserva uma ondulação de fundo, ideal para o surf, bodyboard, etc. Temperatura que não se sente, agradável.

As gaivotas abandonaram o campo, todas! A fome já era muita, nos últimos dias deambulavam pelo campo e escarvavam o solo à procura de qualquer coisa para comer. Agora com o mar calmo...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 16:22)

T.maxima: *19,0ºC* ( exactamente igual a de ontem, curioso)

*17,7ºC*

A precipitação fraca anda perto.


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2014 às 16:51)

Embora pouca, parece haver alguma actividade eléctrica no ponto vermelho a oeste de Peniche.  Segundo o aemet foi registada uma descarga naquela zona.

Edit: longe demais para animar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2014 às 17:09)

O dia de hoje foi marcado por alguma nebulosidade. 
Distrito de Santarém em alerta amarelo novamente, desde as 4h até as 18 horas de amanha. Resta-nos esperar para ver o que lá vem, porque os terrenos estão afogados, e já nao absorvem nem mais uma gota, podendo assim causar alguns deslizamentos de terras.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 17:27)

Dia sereno o de hoje, escuro e a luz do dia a diminuir quase sem se dar por isso. Os padrões desenhados nas nuvens médias mostram que há um fluxo intenso de sul.
O horizonte continua amarelado pelas poeiras do Sahara:






Não deixou de causar estranheza não ter visto uma única gaivota o dia todo. O vento nulo desde há duas horas com a bandeira do forte caída (raro).


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2014 às 17:32)

céu a sul já com outra cor, aquele cinzento claro que normalmente tem chuva

17.1ºC 93% humidade


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 17:37)

david 6 disse:


> céu a sul já com outra cor, aquele cinzento claro que normalmente tem chuva
> 
> 17.1ºC 93% humidade



Terá a ver com a chuva fraca já reportada desde Sines. Tenho notado que é necessário que a cor do eco no radar seja pelo menos verde claro/amarelado para efectivamente estar a caír chuva na zona:


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2014 às 17:46)

Sem dúvida que o radar engana, Lisboa está por baixo de uma cor azul e não chove nada aqui... Mesmo assim sente-se o tempo bastante húmido e que parece que vai chover a qualquer momento


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2014 às 17:46)

Voltou a chuva!... e é pingo grosso!


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

Candy disse:


> Voltou a chuva!... e é pingo grosso!





o movimento é sul-norte, aquele núcleo eléctrico a espicaçar-nos...


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2014 às 17:57)

StormRic disse:


> o movimento é sul-norte, aquele núcleo eléctrico a espicaçar-nos...


Pois... é mesmo chuva! 
Vai fazer poça de novo. O chão não secou por complecto desde a manhã.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Nov 2014 às 18:52)

Por aqui o dia tem sido de muita nebulosidade com a presença de chuva fraca.


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2014 às 19:03)

finalmente cai uns pingos


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 19:03)

Vai caindo uma morrinha.
O vento intensificou-se, sopra moderado a forte.
*16,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 19:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vai caindo uma morrinha.
> O vento intensificou-se, sopra moderado a forte.
> *16,5ºC*



Por aqui é chuva de pingos dispersos, não é chuvisco. E o vento embora não passando de fraco sopra de ESE consistentemente. O céu mantém a mesma textura de altostratos, ondulada.


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2014 às 19:20)

ja chove aqui chuva mesmo com pingos grossos


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 19:24)

Entretanto, já chove qualquer coisa de jeito, pingos grossos.


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2014 às 19:34)

O vento aumentou muito! Esta tarde mal se notava, no centro de Peniche,  e agora assobia bem.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 19:41)

Candy disse:


> Embora pouca, parece haver alguma actividade eléctrica no ponto vermelho a oeste de Peniche.  Segundo o aemet foi registada uma descarga naquela zona.
> 
> Edit: longe demais para animar.



Foi isto que ocorreu aí bem longe no mar. Descargas relativamente potentes, tecto das nuvens alto.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Nov 2014 às 19:44)

Chove com alguma intensidade com pingas grossas.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 20:37)

Ao passar por Santarém a linha de precipitação intensificou-se bastante:





continua o seu movimento para Oes-noroeste. É curioso que não lhe corresponda uma estrutura nebulosa vincada.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

StormRic disse:


> Ao passar por Santarém a linha de precipitação intensificou-se bastante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se assim for....vai passar tudo ao lado outra vez


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Se assim for....vai passar tudo ao lado outra vez



Sim, para a grande Lisboa, Almada, Setúbal penso que teremos que esperar por amanhã.

No entanto parece que vem ali algo para Almada, talvez se intensifique como aconteceu em Santarém.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Nov 2014 às 21:32)

Continua a chover, e agora está a aumentar de intensidade.

1.8mm.


----------



## cactus (22 Nov 2014 às 21:56)

aqui tem chovido fraco mas persistente , agora uma pausa.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 23:59)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *13,6ºC* / *19,0ºC*
____________________

Céu limpo, *15,2ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
(Na impossibilidade de partilhar os dados de vento, visto que a EM de Alcabideche está off,  utilizei uma aplicação do tlmvl, registei  agora mesmo uma rajada de *45 km/h*.)
_________

Sinceramente não vejo nada de relevante nos modelos...


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 00:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Extremos térmicos de hoje: *13,6ºC* / *19,0ºC*
> ____________________
> ...



Sou da mesma opinião. 
No entanto pode acontecer que a precipitação modelada se concentre em células e nesse caso o que vemos de valores previstos serão pontualmente mais interessantes, mas também mais espalhados. Veremos, se der umas trovoadas era perfeito.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2014 às 00:35)

Na Amadora também ainda não parou de chover mas é chuva fraca muito dispersa, e breves instantes de chuva fraca e chuva "molha parvos". 

Hoje chegou aos *0,8mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 00:54)

Pessoal, já viram actualizacao dos avisos do IPMA?...


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 01:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pessoal, já viram actualizacao dos avisos do IPMA?...



Opa! Não me assustes... Interessante! Isto significa que a actividade é empurrada para sueste. Aliás na animação de satélite já dava essa ideia, muitas células sobre Marrocos e também a dirigirem-se ou a nascerem sobre Espanha e até mesmo Mediterrâneo ocidental.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 01:43)

Também já saíu a previsão descritiva: só chuva fraca basicamente para norte do vale do tejo; as células ficarão para o sul. Boas notícias para quem estava desejoso de animação no Alentejo e Sotavento algarvio.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2014 às 02:57)

acabei de apanhar uma molha de um aguaceiro em Coruche, de volta à Fajarda cai só uns pingos fracos

EDIT:


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 07:45)

Surpresa na madrugada! Nortada moderada com rajadas! A varrer as nuvens todas para sul, até parece um amanhecer de verão.
Adeus à chuva, trovoadas, etc. O anticiclone ganhou o embate com a depressão, pelo menos por agora e aqui. Agora percebo porque razão as gaivotas foram todas embora.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 08:45)

StormRic disse:


> Também já saíu a previsão descritiva: só chuva fraca basicamente para norte do vale do tejo; as células ficarão para o sul. Boas notícias para quem estava desejoso de animação no Alentejo e Sotavento algarvio.


A descritiva tá muito optimista, duvido que chova alguma coisa de jeito aqui...


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2014 às 08:48)

StormRic disse:


> Surpresa na madrugada! Nortada moderada com rajadas! A varrer as nuvens todas para sul, até parece um amanhecer de verão.
> Adeus à chuva, trovoadas, etc. O anticiclone ganhou o embate com a depressão, pelo menos por agora e aqui. Agora percebo porque razão as gaivotas foram todas embora.


Só se for por aí. 
Por cá td cinzento e com mt vento.
Bom dia!
Fui...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2014 às 09:54)

Isto o céu anda tão roto que até a chuva está sempre em modo de pingo o dia todo, ontem foi caindo fraca e acumulou 0,6 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 10:28)

Boas,

*14,8ºC* e vento forte.

As rajadas devem rondar os *50/60 km/h*.

Precipitação a Oeste/NO/SO.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 11:15)

Chuvisca, grande ventania.
Arrefeceu 1ºC, estão: *13,8ºC*


----------



## Firefigther (23 Nov 2014 às 11:32)

Bom dia Chuvisca por aqui sem vento.


----------



## Microburst (23 Nov 2014 às 11:49)

Bom dia. Para a região da Grande Lisboa o IPMA reviu há instantes os avisos e passou de chuva fraca a períodos de chuva a partir da tarde com vento a soprar moderado de Nordeste. O aspecto do céu para Sul é ameaçador, vamos ver se nos calha ou não alguma coisa.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2014 às 12:08)

Bom dia. Por aqui o dia segue encoberto e com chuva fraca que deve aumentar de intensidade nas próximas horas.

Céu escuro para Sul.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Nov 2014 às 12:11)

Parece que houve alterações na previsão do IPMA, tanto na descritiva como no mapa.
Os avisos continuam iguais.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 12:12)

Está dificil aquela mancha de precipitação entrar aqui na zona.
*13,3ºC*
Vento forte


----------



## Brunomc (23 Nov 2014 às 12:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Está dificil aquela mancha de precipitação entrar aqui na zona.
> *13,3ºC*
> Vento forte



Tem calma que ela vai chegar ai nas próximas 2 horas.


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Nov 2014 às 12:18)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelas Caldas céu muito nublado e períodos de chuva fraca. O vento soprou com alguma intensidade de Noroeste durante a noite.. as árvores ficaram todas despidas!
13 graus por agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2014 às 12:29)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade, estando moderada neste momento.

15.2ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2014 às 12:46)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro ligeiro, parando poucos minutos depois.
EDIT: voltou a chover, passando a aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Rachie (23 Nov 2014 às 13:00)

Chove com alguma intensidade. Não se consegue ver Montijo e Alcochete daqui graças a chuva


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Nov 2014 às 13:01)

Boa tarde a todos.chove fraco em Almada de momento.


----------



## Microburst (23 Nov 2014 às 13:05)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.chove fraco em Almada de momento.




Como disse a Rachie, minha vizinha de freguesia , por aqui chove com intensidade, caro conterrâneo, e o vento sopra moderado, ocasionalmente com rajadas, de Nordeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 13:06)

Chove bem.
Temperatura continua a descer, estão *12,6ºC*.
Vento forte, está frio.


----------



## Thomar (23 Nov 2014 às 13:20)

Chuva moderada neste momento por aqui. Vento fraco. Temperatura actual de *+14,8ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2014 às 13:35)

Continua a chuva moderada e um ambiente escuro lá fora.

Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Rachie (23 Nov 2014 às 13:46)

Microburst disse:


> Como disse a Rachie, minha vizinha de freguesia , por aqui chove com intensidade, caro conterrâneo, e o vento sopra moderado, ocasionalmente com rajadas, de Nordeste.


Curioso dentro da mesma cidade chover fraco num sítio e com maior intensidade noutro  a meteorologia é fantástica!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2014 às 13:53)

Em Lisboa junto ao Santa Maria chove moderadamente à uma hora. Agora fraco


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2014 às 13:58)

Boas,  
Isto com tlm, a conduzir e a chover é difícil,  mas pronto.
Às 13h30 na zona do Cabo Carvoeiro. 
Espero não ter trocado as fotos com os pontos cardeais. É dificil ver miniaturas num tlm. 

N/NE








Norte










Oeste




SW




Sul







Leste








Chuva,  chuva, vento e mais vento...


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2014 às 14:07)

Por cá chove bem há bastante tempo.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (23 Nov 2014 às 14:11)




----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Nov 2014 às 14:16)

Por aqui chove moderado neste momento.. 14 graus
Oeste


----------



## PedroAP7 (23 Nov 2014 às 14:16)

Por aqui chuva fraca a moderada e persistente. Só deve parar mais para o meio da tarde.


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2014 às 14:17)

Nuno_1010 disse:


>


Amanhacer na Praia de Peniche de cima.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 14:19)

*12,7ºC*
Chuva fraca
Vento forte
*5 mm*

Acredito que este mês ainda vá aos 200 mm, neste momento ronda os 160 mm*.*


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2014 às 14:41)

Esta célula que está aqui no litoral centro está a rodar à sua própria volta, certo?
Parece que aos poucos vai entrando em terra.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Nov 2014 às 15:00)

Parte do Alentejo está em festa e promete para o Algarve.

Será que por aqui vamos ter direito a uma festinha?


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Vento moderado e a chuva fraca ainda persiste! Já acumula *2,3mm *
Com a chegada da frente fria a temperatura já vai nos 13ºC!

De acordo com o radar a frente ainda teima a ficar ali quase durante 2 horas e acho que deve-se ficar por ali porque a depressão a oeste de Sagres já está a aproximar-se!

Já viram a célula que está em Espanha  Tem ecos vermelhos e trovoada não lhe falta! Acham que chega ao território?


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:03)

O acumulado vai subindo lentamente, *7 mm*.

Na Assafora(perto de Magoito,Sintra), já vai nos *12 mm
_____

T.actual: 12,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:03)

vai chuvendo fraco por aqui, uma trovoada daqueles do sul é que era 

edit 15:07: chove bem agora

edit: 15:13: a chuva está a ganhar força


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2014 às 15:15)

12,9ºC e vai chovendo entre fraco a moderado, um rico dia de inverno, se não tivesse a chover tínhamos 17ºC ou 18ºC, bem dita chuva.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:24)

a chuva já estava a abrandar e do nada começa a chover com mais força de novo


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2014 às 15:25)

13.9ºC por aqui com chuva fraca.

Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## meko60 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:30)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com 14,1ºC e não chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:47)

Já vai nos *10 mm*, nada mau.
*12,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:47)

aqui 3.5mm nesta ultima hora


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 15:51)

Candy disse:


> Esta célula que está aqui no litoral centro está a rodar à sua própria volta, certo?
> Parece que aos poucos vai entrando em terra.



É a frente fria, vai forçando a entrada para sueste:


----------



## Tufao André (23 Nov 2014 às 15:52)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui continua a chuva fraca a moderada que não para desde poucos minutos antes das 13h. O acumulado vai em 3,3 mm.
A temperatura esta um pouco baixa, apenas 13,7ºC!
Esta difícil cá chegar a parte com mais precipitação da frente...


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 16:02)

Chuva contínua desde há cerca de três horas, fraca a moderada. Não há grande acumulação.
Céu uniformemente cinzento de altostratus espessos, fractocumulus dispersos em níveis mais baixos. Muito escuro, a clarear um pouco a nordeste.

As gaivotas voltaram, o mar tem ondulação forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 16:05)

StormRic disse:


> As gaivotas voltaram, o mar tem ondulação forte.



Por volta  das 13:30 passaram muitas por aqui, vindas do Guincho certamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 16:19)

*12 mm*,

A barragem da mula já deve estar no máximo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (23 Nov 2014 às 16:19)

Boas.
Dia até agora de alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 16:20)

Começa a desenhar-se uma aberta a OSO, o fim da frente. Continua a chover gotas grossas.

As gaivotas, sem razão aparente, levantaram todas em uníssono do campo, voltearam a ver a vista e separaram-se em três grupos: um voou para Oeste, o outro para Leste e o terceiro pousou novamente no campo.

A frente está a terminar, vê-se azul pálido na nesga a oeste. Temperatura a descer, 14º.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2014 às 16:23)

volta a chover aqui


----------



## Firefigther (23 Nov 2014 às 16:24)

AndréFrade disse:


> 13.9ºC por aqui com chuva fraca.
> 
> Vento fraco a moderado.


MeteoMontijo

Tempo severo durante esta tarde em algumas localidades do Centro e Sul.

Atenção para as próximas horas, estando previstos períodos de chuva forte podendo ser acompanhada por granizo, trovoada e fenómenos extremos de vento

Andre inseriste esta afirmação no facebook podes me informar esta situação ?

Por aqui chuva normal e pouco frequente vento fraco.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Nov 2014 às 16:27)

Firefigther disse:


> MeteoMontijo
> 
> Tempo severo durante esta tarde em algumas localidades do Centro e Sul.
> 
> ...



Boas o que se pode esperar para a tarde e noite de hoje em Almada e Lisboa?


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 16:34)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boas o que se pode esperar para a tarde e noite de hoje em Almada e Lisboa?



Chuva, pouco intensa, a terminar talvez em uma hora. É possível que ainda se veja o poente. Temperatura a descer.


----------



## Firefigther (23 Nov 2014 às 16:36)

Copiado de uma afirmaçao de um colega meu no Facebook

Ke fenómeno brutal de tempo.... chegou vindo do mar com uma velocidade brutal... as nuvens vinham do baixo a juntarem-se depois e sempre a rodar... Sem uma pinga de xuva... quando passou... trovoada e chuva com fartura!!!!
(imagens colhidas por mim, a norte da EN125 Tavira)

Fonte : Facebook


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Nov 2014 às 16:38)

O chuvisco continua.. por vezes ate chega a ser moderado..está assim ja há bastante tempo.. 
15 graus


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2014 às 16:40)

Firefigther disse:


> MeteoMontijo
> 
> Tempo severo durante esta tarde em algumas localidades do Centro e Sul.
> 
> ...



Algumas regiões do Centro e Sul estão com aguaceiros fortes e trovoada, com maior incidência no Alentejo.

Por aqui continuação de chuva fraca.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 16:51)

Firefigther disse:


> Copiado de uma afirmaçao de um colega meu no Facebook
> 
> Ke fenómeno brutal de tempo.... chegou vindo do mar com uma velocidade brutal... as nuvens vinham do baixo a juntarem-se depois e sempre a rodar... Sem uma pinga de xuva... quando passou... trovoada e chuva com fartura!!!!
> (imagens colhidas por mim, a norte da EN125 Tavira)
> ...



 Fantástica formação! Não sei se o termo correcto é _wall cloud_. Põe no seguimento sul.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 16:53)

Já se vê o sol em Carcavelos, a brincar aos faróis com os cumulus no bordo da frente. Ainda chove fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 17:01)

*14 mm
12,2ºC*

Por aqui estamos assim:


----------



## Firefigther (23 Nov 2014 às 17:12)

Ja chove fraco por aqui


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 17:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> *14 mm
> 12,2ºC*
> 
> Por aqui estamos assim:



 lindo! Devia estar bonito na Cruz Alta também.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 17:22)

O sol pôs-se com um belo espectáculo de luz, e logo a seguir a chuva voltou a intensificar-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 17:41)

A chuva fraca não pára.
*16 mm*, muito bom.

É perfeitamente visivel que a precipitação de hoje ficou confinada em determinadas zonas, esta foi uma das contempladas.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

parece que vou ter chuva, que vem do alentejo


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 17:57)

Algo está a mudar na circulação. Forma-se um vórtice a sudoeste de Setúbal que arrasta as células em dissipação do Alentejo na direcção de Lisboa. Tudo se enrola à volta daquele ponto.
http://www.sat24.com/en/sp?ir=true


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 18:00)




----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 18:02)

StormRic, parece que caiu uma arvore junto ao restaurante "O Pucaro",  no Guincho.
Eis o  resultado dos solos saturados e vento forte.
No outro dia também caiu uma em Murches.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 18:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> StormRic, parece que caiu uma arvore junto ao restaurante "O Pucaro",  no Guincho.
> Eis o  resultado dos solos saturados e vento forte.
> No outro dia também caiu uma em Murches.



Há ali árvores muito grandes, penso que será um eucalipto embora estes sejam bastante resistentes ao vento. Também pode ser um dos pinheiros.

Não, só pode ser um dos pinheiros mansos grandes. Não há eucaliptos naquele sítio.


----------



## cactus (23 Nov 2014 às 18:09)

por aqui vai chovendo fraco quase todo o dia , tem sido um dia fresco e escuro .


----------



## Firefigther (23 Nov 2014 às 18:11)

Por aqui tudo calmo nada de ocorrências a nível de bombeiros, vento quase nulo e vai pingando apenas.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

Já não chove em Carcavelos. Mantém-se o céu quase encoberto, resta sempre a nesga a sudoeste por onde se viu o poente. Não há vento.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 18:28)

Radar das 18:00. Movimento em torno do vórtice. As células do Alentejo dissipam-se antes de chegar ao vale do Tejo.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2014 às 18:35)

Vem aí mais chuva. 

Neste momento não chove mas está fresco, 13.6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2014 às 18:38)

está quase cá, já entrou no concelho de Coruche, já me disseram que no Couço chove forte


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2014 às 18:49)

já chove razoavel aqui


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Nov 2014 às 18:56)

Ja so vamos apanhar o fim da festa do Alentejo por aqui. ..


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2014 às 18:59)

vou para Lisboa agora, vou abalar com 13.7ºC 99% humidade e chuva moderada


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 19:02)

david 6 disse:


> já chove razoavel aqui



E parece que tem tendência para continuar bem, apesar de serem restos das células.
18:30






o vórtice desloca-se para sul, em frente de Sines. Este movimento contraria o deslocamento das células a sul do Algarve para norte tornando-o lento.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 19:05)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Ja so vamos apanhar o fim da festa do Alentejo por aqui. ..



Se apanharmos alguma coisa, o que eu começo a duvidar pois o fluxo de norte começa a erodir tudo o que se aproxime mais do litoral.


----------



## cactus (23 Nov 2014 às 19:07)

continua a chuva passando de fraca a moderada.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2014 às 19:10)

Tou no tele, tou a abalar agora e chove forte


----------



## peteluis (23 Nov 2014 às 19:12)

Montijo chuva forte


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2014 às 19:14)

Volta a chover mas desta vez com forte intensidade !


----------



## meko60 (23 Nov 2014 às 19:31)

Boas!
Chove em Almada!


----------



## Tufao André (23 Nov 2014 às 19:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> A chuva fraca não pára.
> *16 mm*, muito bom.
> 
> É perfeitamente visivel que a precipitação de hoje ficou confinada em determinadas zonas, esta foi uma das contempladas.



Claramente Jonas! Por aqui, a não muitos kms daí, o acumulado não foi além dos 4 mm...
Nas próximas horas espero que suba um bocado com a chegada das células que já estão na margem sul! Parecem vir directamente para aqui, vamos ver.

EDIT: começa a pingar agora!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 19:36)

david 6 disse:


> Tou no tele, tou a abalar agora e chove forte





peteluis disse:


> Montijo chuva forte





AndréFrade disse:


> Volta a chover mas desta vez com forte intensidade !



Essas células bem "espremidas"!




 nada por aqui mas também já chega!


----------



## meko60 (23 Nov 2014 às 19:39)

O alto alentejo está a levar 1 boa rega.


----------



## Microburst (23 Nov 2014 às 19:43)

Forte chuvada nesta altura por Almada, já conto hoje com 8,2mm acumulados. O vento sopra fraco de N/NO, temperatura actual 14,8ºC, pressão nos 1011,4hpa e 92% de humidade.


----------



## meko60 (23 Nov 2014 às 19:46)

Boas,vizinho!
É verdade,chove bem e a temperatura aqui por cima é de 13,9ºC. Diferença de quase 1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 19:47)

Bem, a chuva aproximar-se de NE/E é uma novidade. 

*12,7ºC
17 mm*


----------



## Tufao André (23 Nov 2014 às 19:52)

A chuva já é moderada e com pingos bem grossos!
Temperatura mantém-se igual, nos 13ºC, como esteve grande parte da tarde.


----------



## meko60 (23 Nov 2014 às 19:54)

Até logo,companheiros!


----------



## Garcia (23 Nov 2014 às 20:10)

hoje fui dar uma volta e lembrei-me de ir conhecer a Serra do Socorro... 

antes de subir, como podem ver, já eu sabia que não ia lá fazer grande coisa, mas ainda assim sempre ficava a conhecer o caminho.. 







já na descida..





ainda a descer, vista NE +\-.. 





já mais chegado ao Oeste, consegue ver as corinas de chuva no mar..





já à beira mar, o poente foi assim..


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 20:12)

meko60 disse:


> Boas,vizinho!
> É verdade,chove bem e a temperatura aqui por cima é de 13,9ºC. Diferença de quase 1ºC.





jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, a chuva aproximar-se de NE/E é uma novidade.
> 
> *12,7ºC
> 17 mm*



E tanbém conseguiu chegar aqui essa chuva, embora fraca mas tem gotas grandes!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 20:15)

Garcia disse:


> hoje fui dar uma volta e lembrei-me de ir conhecer a Serra do Socorro...
> 
> antes de subir, como podem ver, já eu sabia que não ia lá fazer grande coisa, mas ainda assim sempre ficava a conhecer o caminho..
> 
> ...



 que belas fotos! Uma grande vista se tem desses 395m, e eu nunca lá fui. Lindo o poente com arco-íris também!


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2014 às 20:26)

9.6mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 20:27)

Boa partilha Garcia, estou para ir a essa serra já algum tempo. 
Os meus familiares da zona Oeste, têm por habito ir lá buscar água, bastante boa por sinal.
____________________________________

*17 mm
12,5ºC*


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2014 às 20:39)

Boas,

Algumas fotos de hoje ao fim do dia.
Peniche, Cabo Carvoeiro




Não estou a conseguir inserir mais do que uma imagem. 
Neste link está o álbum com 14 fotos. http://imgur.com/a/OaBWR


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2014 às 20:43)

já estou em Lisboa, por aqui tudo calmo, apanhei chuva prai até Vila Franca


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 20:58)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Algumas fotos de hoje ao fim do dia.
> Peniche, Cabo Carvoeiro
> ...



 um ambiente já de nortada com os cordões de estratocumulus sobre o mar. E consegue-se ver a serra de Sintra.

ps: clicas no BBcode do Imgur e "colas" na mensagem? Porque não resulta?


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2014 às 21:02)

StormRic disse:


> um ambiente já de nortada com os cordões de estratocumulus sobre o mar. E consegue-se ver a serra de Sintra.
> 
> ps: clicas no BBcode do Imgur e "colas" na mensagem? Porque não resulta?


Pois é como faço sempre. Já tenho inserido várias imagens seguidas, mas hoje cada vez que colava um BBcode, este substituía o anterior e ficava só um. Deve ser alguma falha, sei lá. Também me lembrei se seria por não escrever nada entre um link e outro. Não sei.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 21:05)

Candy disse:


> Pois é como faço sempre. Já tenho inserido várias imagens seguidas, mas hoje cada vez que colava um BBcode, este substituía o anterior e ficava só um. Deve ser alguma falha, sei lá. Também me lembrei se seria por não escrever nada entre um link e outro. Não sei.



Faz um "enter" entre as imagens, para mudar de linha. Repara se quando vais colar o segundo link o primeiro está selecionado. Alguma opção de escrita ou de inserção pode estar activa. Com o tele ou pc?


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2014 às 21:11)

Com o pc.
Já fiz isso tudo. Deve ter sido algum bloqueio. Vou tentar de novo


----------



## Garcia (23 Nov 2014 às 21:16)

uma panorâmica de à pouco tirada com o telemóvel.. achei interessante esta formação das nuvens..


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2014 às 21:22)

Parece que agora já dá 
Aqui ficam as fotos de hoje ao fim da tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 21:58)

*13,2ºC*
Vento moderado
Céu practicamente limpo.
____

Vamos lá ver se no proximo mês, consigo ter estas vistas 







2/12/12

-2ºC


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 22:13)

Garcia disse:


> hoje fui dar uma volta e lembrei-me de ir conhecer a Serra do Socorro...
> 
> antes de subir, como podem ver, já eu sabia que não ia lá fazer grande coisa, mas ainda assim sempre ficava a conhecer o caminho..
> 
> ...







Candy disse:


> Parece que agora já dá
> Aqui ficam as fotos de hoje ao fim da tarde.




Eu sei que é off-topic (mas não é off-place) no entanto não resisto a dar aqui uma prenda à Candy e ao Garcia por procurarem sempre os horizontes distantes. 

Faz hoje precisamente um ano que a depressão correspondente ao furacão Melissa passou a sudoeste de Sagres, depois dos Açores. A situação sinóptica das 18h de 23/Nov/2013 mostrava essa zona depressionária impedida de nos atingir devido ao anticiclone intenso a oeste das ilhas britânicas.





Essa situação fez com que sobre o território continental uma massa de ar frio e seco descesse e produzisse uma visibilidade excelente dos horizontes.

Estas fotos tirei precisamente nessa tarde da Peninha, na serra de Sintra.

As Berlengas vistas da Peninha:





As serras de Candeeiros, Montejunto (ao centro) e Aire, tendo em frente de Montejunto, do lado esquerdo, o monte da Senhora do Socorro:





 obrigado pelas vossas fotos sempre de grandes horizontes!


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2014 às 22:54)

Desculpem o off-topic, mas impõe-se 

Ohhhhhhhh... Bigadaaaaaaaa 

Nunca as tinha visto dessa perspectiva! Conheço-as como a palma da minha mão, de trás p'ra frente e de frente p'ra trás.
De Peniche não se veem as Estelas, pois ficam atrás da Ilha da Berlenga. São rochedos. Mais para norte e mais longe no horizonte há os Farilhões que têm um farol automático.
Obrigada pelo presente. Gostei


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 23:03)

Candy disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic, mas impõe-se
> 
> Ohhhhhhhh... Bigadaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...



Nunca visitei as Berlengas, mas são uma referência constante no horizonte. Familiares da zona de Santa Cruz/Torres Vedras diziam-se sempre: "quando daqui se vêem bem as Berlengas é porque vem chuva", alusão a que antes de uma frente quente, o ar frio é bastante transparente, penso eu.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Nov 2014 às 23:13)

Uma tarde, num dia muito luminoso e transparente, visitei Peniche e viam-se perfeitamente as Berlengas.

No dia seguinte estava a chover.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Nov 2014 às 23:18)

StormRic, só por curiosidade, a tua máquina tem sensor APS-C?


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 23:23)

Relâmpago disse:


> StormRic, só por curiosidade, a tua máquina tem sensor APS-C?



Off-topic: Boa pergunta. Tem o que se chama APS-C 'Hybrid CMOS'.

O que eu sei é que ando sempre às voltas com o ruído, mesmo em ISO 100.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2014 às 23:41)

Bem por aqui não ocorreu nada de interessante, parece que a chuva ficou toda para a zona oeste do distrito de Lisboa, aqui acumulou *4mm* e apenas periodos de chuva fraca! Nebulosidade foi constante o dia todo.

Temperatura a rondar os 14ºC agora!

Segunda e terça já vão ser dois dias de descanso com bastante sol (de manhã)!


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 00:01)

Poente de hoje, versão Carcavelos:


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2014 às 00:11)

4,2 mm foi o acumulado de ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

*Dados de ontem 23-11-2014
*
Temperatura minima: *12,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,2ºC*
Acumulado: *17 mm
________________
*
Agora: *14,0ºC*

Com acumulado de ontem, o acumulado mensal subiu para os *169 mm*.


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Nov 2014 às 01:04)

Voltinha de ontem ( Domingo ), como a chuva não me deixou andar de bike, lá peguei no xaruTTo e fiz-me à estrada na expectativa de apanhar algo interessante,

foi o que se arranjou










não queria os postes na imagem, mas chovia razoavelmente e dava-me direito a uma molha,


















e umas imagens em movimento, não, não , desta vez usei um suporte para não fazer nenhuma condução perigosa, irresponsável, etc, etc , que por acaso foi uma evolução de um que tinha feito, falta testar a sério no todo-terreno, mas isso já são para outras "freguesias"


----------



## Relâmpago (24 Nov 2014 às 01:10)

StormRic disse:


> Off-topic: Boa pergunta. Tem o que se chama APS-C 'Hybrid CMOS'.
> 
> O que eu sei é que ando sempre às voltas com o ruído, mesmo em ISO 100.



Excelentes imagens


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 01:11)

VitorTT, identifiquei o Cabo Raso pela poça/piscina gigantesca. 
Bom video e boas fotos aqui da zona.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 01:13)

Ficou mesmo boa a filmagem! Estupenda invenção esse suporte, isso para "caçadas" às tempestades é perfeito!
Belas fotos do poente em Carcavelos, nesse momento estava eu a ver também daqui do sítio do costume.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 01:15)

Relâmpago disse:


> Excelentes imagens



Obrigado! Elas resistem é pouco à compressão do jpg para inserir aqui.


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Nov 2014 às 01:22)

StormRic disse:


> Ficou mesmo boa a filmagem! Estupenda invenção esse suporte, isso para "caçadas" às tempestades é perfeito!
> Belas fotos do poente em Carcavelos, nesse momento estava eu a ver também daqui do sítio do costume.



O ideal era fazer streaming directo, mas os €€€ para um plano de dados e possivelmente a própria rede em upload deverá ser lento,

Eu vi o "canhão" na varanda , tinha parado no parque em frente para ir a praia, mas chovia um pouco e resolvi passar para o parque seguinte onde tem uma passagem por baixo da estrada e sempre me molharia menos.


----------



## Garcia (24 Nov 2014 às 07:35)

Voltando a essa "história" das Berlengas, eu confirmo. . É praticamente certinho que quando se avistam com clareza as Berlengas, um ou dois dias depois chove. Não me perguntem porquê.. 

Também nunca visitei a Berlenga. :/


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Nov 2014 às 08:57)

Aqui no Marquês céu azul com alguns farrapinhos de nuvens , não há vento e o termómetro marca 15,5º. Parece agradável


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2014 às 09:26)

Pobre de quem se puser/estiver ao sol hoje , sigo já com 16,3ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 10:52)

Dia solarengo.
*17,8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2014 às 11:07)

Céu praticamente limpo e 18ºC! 

Fantástico!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Nov 2014 às 11:16)

Céu geralmente limpo e 18.8ºC.

Humidade nos 98%.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2014 às 11:50)

Bem-vindo de volta, Verão! 

Dia quentinho este, com bastante luminosidade, nem se pode estar ao Sol


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2014 às 11:51)

Vitor TT disse:


> O ideal era fazer streaming directo, mas os €€€ para um plano de dados e possivelmente a própria rede em upload deverá ser lento,



Faz bons streamings e é grátis, pelo menos era até para aí 2010 quando o usava.
http://www.ustream.tv


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 12:23)

*18,6ºC*


----------



## Rachie (24 Nov 2014 às 13:45)

Sol quentinho por aqui, apenas com algumas nuvens espalhadas.

E eu que me esqueci de por a roupa na rua 
Amanhã deixo a corda cheia....


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Nov 2014 às 14:08)

Boas. 
Ontem ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas hoje até agora o céu tem estado apenas com alguma nebulosidade. Está-se bem na rua, no entanto como choveu muito na semana passada os solos ainda têm água acumulada.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 14:19)

A máxima já foi registada: *18,8ºC*

Agora: *16,7ºC* , alguma nebulosidade e vento moderado a forte.
As estações das redondezas andam bem longe do que se passa por aqui.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2014 às 14:27)

Boas

Mínima de 13,6ºC

O dia está ameno aqui sim 21,4ºC de máxima ate agora

Por agora 21,0ºC, 73%Hr e vento quase nulo

PS: Aguaceiro a passar a Este neste momento!


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2014 às 14:49)

Boa tarde!

Dia de Sol ameno e com algumas nuvens aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Nov 2014 às 16:16)

Por aqui o céu continua pouco nublado.


----------



## meko60 (24 Nov 2014 às 17:04)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui sigo com 18,4ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

Final de tarde agradável, após a passagem de uma pequena célula a Este/Sudeste daqui.


----------



## Thomar (24 Nov 2014 às 17:48)

Aqui por Cabanas a temperatura andou alta, máxima de +20,4ºC _(dados Auriol)_.
Acho que em toda a margem sul no trajecto ALMADA/COINA/PALMELA/SETÚBAL andou tudo na casa dos 20/21ºC, 
digo isto porque fui a Setúbal ás 13h e estavam *+20,5ºC**, mais tarde fui a Almada ás 15h30m e a temperatura era também de *+20,5ºC**.

Agora ainda *+17,9ºC*, calor insuportável para esta altura do ano, a minha esperança é que a partir de quinta/sexta-feira
o frio tenha vindo finalmente para se instalar.

_P.S. ***Dados de temperatura do termómetro do carro._


----------



## Candy (24 Nov 2014 às 18:33)

Só assim tipo... 
Vista desde a ilha do Baleal, para oeste.
Ao fundo vê-se Peniche.
Foto: Jorge Pimentel, na pagina do Facebook "I love Baleal".


----------



## meko60 (24 Nov 2014 às 18:48)

Por aqui só consegui 1 lua escondida.....


----------



## RickStorm (24 Nov 2014 às 19:05)

meko60 disse:


> Por aqui só consegui 1 lua escondida.....



Já tenho essa imagem como wallpaper do meu PC... É possivel obter esta imagem com uma resolução um pouco maior?


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 19:08)

Boas,

*15,2ºC* e grande ventania.
As nuvens oriundas da serra passam por aqui a uma velocidade incrível.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 19:22)

Thomar disse:


> Agora ainda *+17,9ºC*, calor insuportável para esta altura do ano, a minha esperança é que a partir de quinta/sexta-feira
> o frio tenha vindo finalmente para se instalar.
> _._



Quarta-feira já promete ser um dia bastante fresco e animado.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 21:57)

AndréFrade disse:


> Final de tarde agradável, após a passagem de uma pequena célula a Este/Sudeste daqui.



 Tirada do teu "telhado" de observação, ficou excelente!

Off-topic: eu também costumava ter um posto de observação no telhado


----------



## RickStorm (24 Nov 2014 às 22:00)

Estou a ver que vai ter de ser aberto um tópico para concurso de fotografias tiradas pelos users...


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 22:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pobre de quem se puser/estiver ao sol hoje , sigo já com 16,3ºC e vento fraco de NE.





AnDré disse:


> Céu praticamente limpo e 18ºC!
> 
> Fantástico!





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bem-vindo de volta, Verão!
> 
> Dia quentinho este, com bastante luminosidade, nem se pode estar ao Sol



Dia com nuvens interessantes e, pela minha parte, 25º e vento nulo na varanda  (verãozinho privativo...).

Os verdadeiros valores devem ter andado perto dos 22/23º, e o vento em geral fraco de norte.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 22:14)

RickStorm disse:


> Estou a ver que vai ter de ser aberto um tópico para concurso de fotografias tiradas pelos users...



Já existe um concurso de fotografia! http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/actividades/concurso-foto


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2014 às 23:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dia solarengo.
> *17,8ºC*


*soalheiro


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2014 às 23:33)

Por aqui também houve sol da manhã até ao fim da tarde, máxima chegou aos *22,1ºC *e minima ficou pelos *12,8ºC*
Interessantes formações no céu hoje, principalmente ao por do sol, da Amadora era lindo, nuvens rosadas e o amarelo alaranjado carregado do por do sol como fundo, só não tive tempo para tirar foto  

Dias calmos, hoje e amanhã, para depois vir o pior


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (24 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

Hoje houve um pouco de tudo: sol, nevoeiro e agora alguma chuva miudinha! 

Dados actuais (Mafra - 23:28)

T= *13,4ºC*
Humidade 98%
Cobertura de nuvens: 39%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 10%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.1
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= > 1
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 8,2

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: *0* de *12*

Vento= NW - 11,8 km/h (Rajadas de 13,2 km/h)
PA= 1019 mBar
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h30
Pôr do Sol: 17h17

Lua: idade de 2.8 dias e luminosidade de 7,6%.
Quarto Crescente:* 4 noites* (29 Nov - 10:06)
Próxima Lua Cheia: *12** noites* (6 Dez - 12:27)
Quarto Minguante: *20** noites* (14 Dez - 12:51)
Próxima Lua Nova:* 28 noites *(22 Dez - 01:36)

*
Solstício de Inverno:* 21 Dez - 23:03 (UTC)


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 23:43)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Hoje houve um pouco de tudo: sol, nevoeiro e agora alguma chuva miudinha!
> 
> Dados actuais (Mafra - 23:28)
> 
> ...



Boas, diz-me uma coisa, aí por Mafra, qual é o acumulado mensal até ao momento? Já ultrapassaste os 200 mm?


----------



## Tufao André (25 Nov 2014 às 00:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por aqui também houve sol da manhã até ao fim da tarde, máxima chegou aos *22,1ºC *e minima ficou pelos *12,8ºC*
> Interessantes formações no céu hoje, principalmente ao por do sol, da Amadora era lindo, nuvens rosadas e o amarelo alaranjado carregado do por do sol como fundo, só não tive tempo para tirar foto
> 
> Dias calmos, hoje e amanhã, para depois vir o pior



Estranho esse valor de temperatura maxima vizinho! Aqui não ultrapassou os 20ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2014 às 01:03)

*Dados de ontem 24-11-14
*
Temperatura minima: *13,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *18,8ºC*
Rajada máxima: *52 km/h*
*__________*

T.actual: *14,6ºC*

Ao longo da madrugada a temperatura vai estabilizar nos 13ºC / 14ºC.
A minima da madrugada deve ser batida perto do final da tarde.


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2014 às 06:34)

Três apontamentos do poente de ontem.

Como a areia na vazante:






os dourados do costume (ainda com poeirinha):





mas estas cores são arautos de mais chuva:


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2014 às 12:08)

*15,3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2014 às 12:19)

Tufao André disse:


> Estranho esse valor de temperatura maxima vizinho! Aqui não ultrapassou os 20ºC...


Vi pela estação da Amadora!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Nov 2014 às 16:29)

Já se nota bem a descida da temperatura.
Cheguei agora a casa não reparei quantos graus estava a marcar no carro (tinha aquilo no modo de ver consumos) mas acredito que estejam a vontade por volta de 15ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2014 às 16:42)

Sim, o dia foi mais fresco.

T.maxima:* 15,5ºC
*
Agora, *13,7ºC* (actual minima).


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Nov 2014 às 19:09)

Hoje foi um dia mais fresco com máxima de 17.1ºC. Neste momento estão 12.5ºC e para os próximas dias a tendência é de descida das temperaturas !

Céu geralmente nublado durante todo o dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2014 às 19:16)

*10,9ºC*
Como esperado, bom arrefecimento.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Nov 2014 às 19:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vi pela estação da Amadora!


Ok. Já não é a 1ª vez que reparo que a temperatura aqui na minha freguesia é inferior ao dessa estação...
Apesar de eu estar a menor altitude, esta zona é descampada e mais sombria! Daí as diferenças talvez.

Um dia bem mais fresco hoje e só estão 11ºC a esta hora!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2014 às 20:19)

Por aqui, sigo com *9,8ºC

*


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2014 às 20:25)

Boas!

Aqui pelas lezírias registo 12.1ºC no meu sensor, pena a estação do serviço de protecção civil de Benavente não estar a reportar.


----------



## meko60 (25 Nov 2014 às 21:16)

Boa noite.
Hoje está mais fresco,sigo com 12,8ºC.


----------



## meko60 (25 Nov 2014 às 21:23)

Mas a lua está mais bonita ......


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Nov 2014 às 21:29)

Vai arrefecendo, estão 10.4ºC.


----------



## peteluis (25 Nov 2014 às 21:58)

Picanceira, 12°C


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2014 às 22:15)

peteluis disse:


> Picanceira, 12°C



Temperatura um pouco alta por aí, no vale da Mangancha deve estar bem mais baixo que isso, e estamos a falar de sitios próximos, a rondar os 2,5 kms.
___

*T.actual: 9,5ºC*

Já andou nos *9,2ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

*9.9ºC* por aqui com céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2014 às 22:26)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui pelas lezírias registo 12.1ºC no meu sensor, pena a estação do serviço de protecção civil de Benavente não estar a reportar.


Não conhecia!  Já está nos favoritos!


----------



## Garcia (25 Nov 2014 às 22:38)

a lua à pouco.. 







Tenho andado a trabalhar numa casa com uma vista de fazer inveja a alguns.. nada de muito esplêndido mas só o facto de ser à beira-mar já é um privilégio.. 
Bom, então hoje lembrei-me de levar a minha maquina compacta para ver o que se conseguia apanhar no pôr do Sol...
Sem tripés nem nada foi o que se conseguiu arranjar.. 

Antes do pôr do Sol deixo 2 fotos da Berlenga, só para ver se conseguem notar a boa visibilidade que se tem da ilha... a foto foi tirada a uns bons, sei lá, 35 ou 40 Km linha recta... (realmente nós já sabemos que vai chover, mas muita gente hoje certamente olhou para a ilha e disse "amanhã ou depois, chove"...  )


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2014 às 22:56)

A temperatura desde as 00h tem-se mantido constante, à volta dos 15ºC até que às 16h a temperatura começou a baixar acentuadamente e já vai nos 10ºC, amanhã o frio vai ser o tema do dia!

A nebulosidade marcou o dia de hoje excepto ao fim do dia em que estava um céu limpo com vista para a lua mal iluminada....ainda consegui tirar algumas fotos.

Edit: Só para tambem deixar aqui a minha foto da Lua e para fazer sequencia com as outras xD Reparava-se hoje bastante bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *9,2ºC* / *15,5ºC*

T.actual: *10,6ºC* (culpa da nebulosidade)

Amanhã espero um acumulado bem generoso, vamos ver
_______

Finamente uma inversão de jeito na praia da Rainha, pena a prevista entrada de nuvens.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Nov 2014 às 23:57)

Bem o dia de hoje foi frio e apesar de o céu estar carregado com cara que fosse chover não choveu.
A partir de amanhã o cenário já deverá mudar com o regresso da chuva que poderá por vezes ser forte.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 00:13)

Dia de céu com nebulosidade variável por estratocumulus. Apesar do sol ter aparecido por volta do ínício da tarde, depois de uma manhã muito nublada, e de até o vento ser fraco, sentiu-se a descida de temperatura, especialmente no cimo da serra de Sintra.

Poente em Adrenunes, 422m de altitude, com vista sobre o Cabo da Roca, à direita. A seguir a ficar tapado por aquela barra de nuvens, o sol não voltou a aparecer e não deu mais espectáculo do que isto. Mas depois vieram a Lua e as estrelas , porque a transparência do ar é notável esta noite, mesmo com os farrapos de nuvens.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 00:24)

Boas!


João Pedro disse:


> Não conhecia!  Já está nos favoritos!



Infelizmente nos últimos dias não tem estado activa, esperemos que não tenham desistido desta estação, pois é a única que tenho como referência aqui para a minha zona!


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 00:26)

Boa noite! 

Aqui pelas lezírias o meu sensor marca 9.4ºC, amanha volta a precipitação!


----------



## Tufao André (26 Nov 2014 às 00:27)

A noite segue fria e muito húmida!
Estão 9,7ºC e 90% de HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 00:36)

*10,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 01:07)

Ao crepúsculo, vento ainda Nor-noroeste, vista de Adrenunes para sul, com a Peninha (487m) à esquerda.
Coroa na Lua cujo crescente fino permitia ver a sua zona sombreada, resultado da luz cendrada, ou seja, do "Terrar". A iluminação da parte sombreada da Lua depende do brilho da Terra no momento e este está directamente ligado à cobertura de nuvens, especialmente nuvens altas, e extensão de zonas com gelo ou neve no hemisfério que a Terra vira para a Lua nesse momento.

Do lado esquerdo da Lua, também semi-velado pelas nuvens passageiras, está Marte; ambos encontram-se no Sagitário. Quase na vertical do cimo da Peninha, à esquerda, encontra-se Fomalhaut. 
A iluminação por trás do cimo da serra é de Cascais. Encostada à vertente ainda se vê as luzes do Cabo Raso. À direita da imagem são luzes da Biscaia.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 01:10)

00h

Almada(Praia da Rainha): *5,2ºC*
Setúbal(Estação de fruticultura): *6,7ºC*
Coruche: *7,1ºC
_____
*
Por aqui: *9,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 01:12)

StormRic disse:


> Ao crepúsculo, vento ainda Nor-noroeste, vista de Adrenunes para sul, com a Peninha (487m) à esquerda.
> Coroa na Lua cujo crescente fino permitia ver a sua zona sombreada, resultado da luz cendrada, ou seja, do "Terrar". A iluminação da parte sombreada da Lua depende do brilho da Terra no momento e este está directamente ligado à cobertura de nuvens, especialmente nuvens altas, e extensão de zonas com gelo ou neve no hemisfério que a Terra vira para a Lua nesse momento.
> 
> Do lado esquerdo da Lua, também semi-velado pelas nuvens passageiras, está Marte; ambos encontram-se no Sagitário. Quase na vertical do cimo da Peninha, à esquerda, encontra-se Fomalhaut.
> A iluminação por trás do cimo da serra é de Cascais. Encostada à vertente ainda se vê as luzes do Cabo Raso. À direita da imagem são luzes da Biscaia.



Que foto B-R-U-T-A-L !!


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 01:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que foto B-R-U-T-A-L !!



Obrigado!
Brutal era também o frio que estava, mesmo com vento fraco (o que foi uma raridade para o cimo da serra), casaco e corta-vento mal chegavam. Já não estava habituado.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 01:34)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado!
> Brutal era também o frio que estava, mesmo com vento fraco (o que foi uma raridade para o cimo da serra), casaco e corta-vento mal chegavam. Já não estava habituado.



Acredito, qual era a temperatura?


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 01:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acredito, qual era a temperatura?



Não tinha nada com que medir (indesculpável)... mas não estava mais de 10º quase de certeza. Preciso de arranjar um dispositivo para facilmente medir a temperatura nestas digressões. Recomendas algum?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 01:50)

StormRic disse:


> Não tinha nada com que medir (indesculpável)... mas não estava mais de 10º quase de certeza. Preciso de arranjar um dispositivo para facilmente medir a temperatura nestas digressões. Recomendas algum?



Recomendo este : http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/termometro-minima-maxima-lidl.7530/

Tenho sempre um guardado no carro, apesar do carro ter termometro (que trabalha bem), mas prefiro o termometro da auriol pois é mais sensível /rápido às mudanças de temperatura, o que para mim é muito mais útil e preciso nas medições itinerantes que volta e meia faço por aí.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 01:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Recomendo este : http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/termometro-minima-maxima-lidl.7530/
> 
> Tenho sempre um guardado no carro, apesar do carro ter termometro (que trabalha bem), mas prefiro o termometro da auriol pois é mais sensível /rápido às mudanças de temperatura, o que para mim é muito mais útil e preciso nas medições itinerantes que volta e meia faço por aí.



 excelente! Obrigado! (como é que podem ser tão baratos? )


----------



## rbsmr (26 Nov 2014 às 01:58)

Sigo com 10ºC
Vento nulo
1016 hpa
Interessante é que menos de uma hora a pressão caiu 2 hpa...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 02:04)

StormRic disse:


> excelente! Obrigado! (como é que podem ser tão baratos? )



Sim, é legitimo desconfiar dado o baixo custo do termometro, mas acredita que é uma boa compra, quando aparecerem de novo no LIDL publicarei essa informação.
__________

*9,5ºC*

Madrugada fresca e humida.

Deve estar um briol  no 2º local de seguimento, sei que os meus familares, ao inicio da noite já estavam com a lareira a bombar.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 03:07)

meko60 disse:


> Mas a lua está mais bonita ......



Excelente! Muito bem captada a luz cendrada. A Terra vista da Lua deve estar com um brilho intenso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2014 às 07:52)

Precipitação a caminho do Litoral Centro e Sul:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 08:00)

Boas,

Minima: *8,9ºC*
Actual: *11,2ºC*

Já pingou.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 08:37)

Muita chuva nos ultimos minutos.

Já vai nos  *4 mm*


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Nov 2014 às 08:57)

Está friozinho brrr. Aqui no Marquês céu cinza escuro, chuva a começar a cair ainda sem força e o termómetro marca 11º


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 08:58)

11,5ºC neste momento a mínima foi de 9,6ºC, pensei que fosse fazer menos frio .


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 09:03)

*11,1ºC
6 mm*


----------



## Thomar (26 Nov 2014 às 09:58)

Bom dia! Vai chovendo fraco a moderado por aqui. .
Vento também oscilando entre o fraco a moderado. 
Temperatura actual *+11,5ºC*.
A temperatura mínima ficou *+10,5ºC.*


----------



## meko60 (26 Nov 2014 às 10:14)

Bo dia!
Temperatura de 12,5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2014 às 10:47)

Bom dia

Hoje está um dia frio com temperatura actual de 11.7ºC sem grande tendência para subida. Céu encoberto e chove há algumas horas com fraca a moderada intensidade.

Mínima de *8,7ºC*.


----------



## Firefigther (26 Nov 2014 às 10:56)

Bom dia Frio e chuva moderada pela Moita. 11.6 º.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 10:58)

Bom dia!

Aqui no Sul do Ribatejo registei 7.8ºC de mínima, por agora céu encoberto, chove fraco e registo 11.5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2014 às 11:05)

Chove com bastante intensidade. A temperatura vai descendo, estão 11.5ºC com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Nov 2014 às 11:13)

Bom dia.. algum frio (10 graus), vento fraco e começa agora a chuviscar..
Mais chuva a caminho
Sudoeste





Vê-se uns pontinhos vermelhos no radar..


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2014 às 11:27)

Bom dia,

Vai pingando em Odivelas.

Ontem, às 23h15 o carro registou 7ºC no vale da Paiã (Odivelas). Havia uma camada de nevoeiro com uns 2m de altura.
Cá em cima estavam 9ºC.


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 11:40)

Bom dia! Cá estou novamente para mais uns dias de mau tempo.

No Campo Grande começou a chover com muita intensidade, mas não há sinais de vento para já.


----------



## casr26 (26 Nov 2014 às 11:48)

Bons dias a todos.

Pelo Oeste zona de Cadaval tudo muito tranquilo, umas gotas e vento frio e pouco mais...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2014 às 12:11)

A manhã vai bem fresquinha por aqui. Também marcada por nevoeiro que só dissipou por voltas das 11h.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 12:21)

*12,3ºC
6,6 mm*


----------



## nelson972 (26 Nov 2014 às 12:38)

Começa agora a pingar. 
14°


----------



## Rachie (26 Nov 2014 às 13:19)

Por Benfica chove de vez em quando, variando de intensidade, mas está bastante frio. O telemóvel diz 11º, sensação 8º  não iria tão longe na sensação 8º mas os meus pés ficaram gelados do bocado que estive na rua à hora de almoço (mesmo com collants, meias e botas com sola de borracha).
Se continuar a baixar a temperatura como previsto, ainda tenho de trazer as botas da neve para ficar quentinha


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (26 Nov 2014 às 13:25)

Em Mafra está muito escuro e já pinga...

E quanto a isto, hein?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 13:26)

*12,2ºC*
Chuva fraca 
*8 mm
37 km/h* de SE


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

Viva
Aqui a mínima foi de 9,8ºC

Desde as 00h tenho acumulados 2,6mm

Tempo presente:
céu encoberto mas não chove, temperatura 14,3ºC a pressão atmosférica tem vindo a descer desde o inicio da madrugada e está agora em 1007,5hpa


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Em Mafra está muito escuro e já pinga...
> 
> E quanto a isto, hein?



A mancha vermelha é sobre esta zona, espero bem que não aconteça.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (26 Nov 2014 às 13:33)

A previsão é para as UTC18h00. Eu estou na zona limite entre amarela e alaranjado... xD


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 13:41)

Trovoada a Oeste, bons roncos.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2014 às 13:52)

isso é a linha estratiforme de células do estofex a chegar...


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Nov 2014 às 14:03)

Bastante frio (12 graus) e vento a aumentar de intensidade..
O sol ainda não apareceu hoje..
Vista para Sul




Sudoeste


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 14:06)

Neste momento por aqui não chove, vamos ver se se vai manter assim pelo resto do dia. Vento fraco de leste e 12,9ºC, acumulado até agora de 3,6 mm.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2014 às 14:21)

Está uma linha de instabilidade às portas da grande Lisboa.


----------



## fhff (26 Nov 2014 às 14:23)

Pelo litoral sintrense, bastante frio, 11.5 C , vento com rajadas,  ainda moderadas. Já se ouve trovoada,  em aproximação.  Céu carregado e muito escuro. É para caír o resto das folhas dos plátanos, que bordejam as estradas em Colares...


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 14:25)

Uma linha de instabilidade aproxima-se.


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Nov 2014 às 14:26)

Something bad is coming..


----------



## Firefigther (26 Nov 2014 às 14:27)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Uma linha de instabilidade aproxima-se.


Parece que a festa se aproxima....


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 14:29)

Chuva forte!


----------



## Candy (26 Nov 2014 às 14:31)

Centro de Peniche
Para sul estamos assim


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2014 às 14:32)

Aguaceiro forte, agora em Odivelas.


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 14:35)

Firefigther disse:


> Parece que a festa se aproxima....


E nós prontos a festejar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2014 às 14:36)

Chove e de que maneira em Cascais!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 14:36)

Chove a potes, rain-rate nos 135 mm/h

Acumulado: 15 mm


----------



## jpalhais (26 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

em Almada não se passa nada


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 14:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chove e de que maneira em Cascais!


A linha de instabilidade está a atingir-vos em grande agora!


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 14:40)

jpalhais disse:


> em Almada não se passa nada


Mais uns minutos e há de chegar.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 14:43)

*18 mm. *
Grande rega.

As DEA foram todas no mar.


----------



## jpalhais (26 Nov 2014 às 14:46)

agora sim , chove


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Nov 2014 às 14:47)

Muita chuva e anoiteceu...


----------



## fhff (26 Nov 2014 às 14:47)

Torrencial, agora,  por Sintra-Colares.


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 14:48)

Pimbas! No Campo Grande já está a "anoitecer".


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2014 às 14:49)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Pimbas! No Campo Grande já está a "anoitecer".



Confirmo, e daqui a 10 minutos saio à rua


----------



## PedroAP7 (26 Nov 2014 às 14:50)

Chove moderado a forte e está a trovejar ao longe.


----------



## jorgeanimal (26 Nov 2014 às 14:50)

Aqui na Lourinhã já se ouve, contudo a chuva ainda está por chegar...


----------



## Tyna (26 Nov 2014 às 14:51)

Trovão no Tagus Parck


----------



## FilipaP (26 Nov 2014 às 14:51)

Muito muito escuro e chuva a aumentar em Telheiras.


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

E uma carga de água descomunal já começa a descer dos céus. Supostamente estamos a ser atingindos à força por esta linha de instabilidade e estamos apenas em alerta amarelo... De Setúbal para baixo está a laranja.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

Raio aqui seguido de trovão .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

Inundações em Cascais!


----------



## FilipaP (26 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

Boa! Relâmpago seguido de trovão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão... @AndreaSantos confirmas?


----------



## Candy (26 Nov 2014 às 14:53)

Ouvi o primeiro trovão.
Roncou bem grosso!


----------



## Batalha64 (26 Nov 2014 às 14:53)

Chuva intensa neste momento


----------



## adiabático (26 Nov 2014 às 14:54)

chegou ao Lumiar a chuva forte


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 14:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão... @AndreaSantos confirmas?


Aqui não ouvi nada nem vi... com a escuridão que está, dá para perceber um flash se acontecer. O edifício também é insonorizado. Não ajuda.  Vou ficar mais atenta.


----------



## Jo83 (26 Nov 2014 às 14:54)

Há uns 5 minutos um estoiro incrível em Oeiras. Medonho mesmo!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 14:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Inundações em Cascais!



Não me espanta, já é tradicional, infelizmente, embora tenha sido uma chuvada incrivel.


----------



## rbsmr (26 Nov 2014 às 14:55)

Em Lisboa, Telheiras/Carnide, chove e troveja


----------



## Candy (26 Nov 2014 às 14:55)

Opss... mais roncos! E fortes!!!
Chove.


----------



## PedroAP7 (26 Nov 2014 às 14:57)

Agora chove mesmo forte mas já não oiço trovoada... não deve tardar a fazer-se ouvir.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (26 Nov 2014 às 15:00)

Que chuvada incrível no TagusPark.


----------



## *Marta* (26 Nov 2014 às 15:00)

Trovoadaaaaaa!


----------



## FilipaP (26 Nov 2014 às 15:00)

Mais um relâmpago e trovão... mas um pouco longe, foi na Amadora.Chuva mantém-se forte e a escuridão continua.


----------



## rbsmr (26 Nov 2014 às 15:01)

Alguém está a seguir os valores da pressão? Na minha estação têm estado a descer continuamente desde ontem. Estará certo?


----------



## adiabático (26 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Mesmo em cima da GL


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Bolas! Eu não ouço nada...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Aguaceiro torrencial.
*20 mm
*
O ECMWF esteve perfeito na previsão para as horas centrais do dia.


----------



## FilipaP (26 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Corrijo. Foi em Belas, de acordo com o http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

adiabático disse:


> Mesmo em cima da GL


Confirma-se!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 15:04)

rbsmr disse:


> Alguém está a seguir os valores da pressão? Na minha estação têm estado a descer continuamente desde ontem. Estará certo?



Sim é natural que desça, iremos ser afectados por uma depressão bastante cavada nos próximos dias na ordem dos 975/980 hpa. Estou com 1004,1 hpa.


----------



## PedroAP7 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:05)

O vento junta-se à chuvada que está a cair agora. Isto está agreste por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 15:06)

Situação complicada aqui em Carcavelos. Várias inundações, saltaram as tampas dos esgotos. Meia hora de chuva diluviana. Quatro trovões fortes mas nem se viam os relâmpagos tal era a chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2014 às 15:07)

StormRic disse:


> Situação complicada aqui em Carcavelos. Várias inundações, saltaram as tampas dos esgotos. Meia hora de chuva diluviana. Quatro trovões fortes mas nem se viam os relâmpagos tal era a chuva.


A webcam de Carcavelos assim o mostrava, que chuvada. Agora parece ter acalmado: http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-carcavelos/


----------



## Firefigther (26 Nov 2014 às 15:07)

Chuva forte tocada a vento.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 15:09)

Neste momento está a clarear, a chuva diminuiu. Água por todo o lado, nem as gaivotas sabiam onde se haviam de meter.


----------



## FilipaP (26 Nov 2014 às 15:11)

Chuva torrencial agora, acompanhada com algumas rajadas de vento.


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 15:11)

Cada vez e cada vez pior. Chove como se não houvesse amanhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:11)

Outro aguaceiro torrencial,isto está bonito está..
*23 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

Chove forte por aqu, as pingas são bastante grossas. 13,1ºC e 9,2 mm até agora.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

Mesmo com o sol a raiar entre as nuvens volta a cair um dilúvio.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 15:16)

Em princípio a frente não trará tanta chuva. Veremos os aguaceiros pós-frontais.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:17)

Não pára de chover.
*25 mm*


----------



## fhff (26 Nov 2014 às 15:18)

Torrencial novamente por Colares. Só poderei ver o acumulado mais tarde... Não me espantava se fosse 20-30mm na última hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:19)

fhff disse:


> Torrencial novamente por Colares. Só poderei ver o acumulado mais tarde... Não me espantava se fosse 20-30mm na última hora.



Faço ideia a ribeira de Colares..


----------



## tucha (26 Nov 2014 às 15:21)

Chove torrencialmente com recuos e avanços aqui por Telheiras, vai ficar tudo saturado de água novamente...
O que se prevê para o resto da tarde para Lisboa??


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 15:22)

Trânsito interrompido em várias ruas. A água continua a saír dos esgotos. Chove fraco agora mas está a escurecer novamente.
Penso que em Lisboa vai ser o caos.


----------



## casr26 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:24)

Report da zona Oeste negligenciada... por aqui.. népia.. vento frio.. e prontos.. lá vem mais um pingo e outro e amanhã ainda me calha a fava quando voltar a lisboa e vou ter evento de pólvora seca à beira rio agora que comprei uma câmera e tudo...


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:25)

chuva forte em Lisboa


----------



## casr26 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:26)

tucha disse:


> Chove torrencialmente com recuos e avanços aqui por Telheiras, vai ficar tudo saturado de água novamente...
> O que se prevê para o resto da tarde para Lisboa??



O borrasca pelo radar não pode nem vai continuar por muito tempo...


----------



## FilipaP (26 Nov 2014 às 15:26)

Não pára a chuva torrencial há imenso tempo. Daqui a bocado não consigo sair daqui.


----------



## Sissi (26 Nov 2014 às 15:27)

Aqui por Corroios chove forte há algum tempo...o meu quintal já parece um lago!!! Há questão de meia hora fez uns trovões mas fracos!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

No WU na zona de Barcarena tem uma Estação que já vai com 51mm acumulados , sendo mais de 33mm nos últimos 20min!
Rate max de 178mm/h


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

Digamos que chove desalmadamente por Lisboa, no Rego


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2014 às 15:31)

Chove sem parar com grande intensidade, no Campo Grande as ruas rapidamente ficaram com grandes lençóis de água, agora a chegar a Loures o cenário é idêntico.


----------



## Rachie (26 Nov 2014 às 15:32)

E o lago voltou (ve-se mal mas ha uma projecção de agua acima do carro)


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 15:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> No WU na zona de Barcarena tem uma Estação que já vai com 51mm acumulados , sendo mais de 33mm nos últimos 20min!
> Rate max de 178mm/h



Barcarena apanhou exactamente o que passou em Carcavelos.
Carreiras interrompidas, faço ideia o caos em que está Oeiras. O mar aqui está tingido de castanho pela ribeira de Sassoeiros.


----------



## PedroAP7 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Abrandou por aqui. O torrencial já passou e deu lugar a chuva que vai oscilando entre fraca e moderada. Por vezes dá ideia que vai cair outra carga mas abranda. Vamos ver a evolução. Há por aí muito sítio em que deve estar tudo caótico.


----------



## tucha (26 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

E apesar de estar a ficar mais claro, continua a chuva diluviana, como se não houvesse amanha!


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Chove tanto que quase parece nevoeiro. Não se vê um palmo à frente!! Que dilúvio!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

Isto não é chuva... é cortinados de água!


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

sheeeeeeeeeee que diluvio agora!!!


----------



## Firefigther (26 Nov 2014 às 15:35)

Por aqui vai chovendo moderadamente.


----------



## romeupaz (26 Nov 2014 às 15:35)

Rachie disse:


> E o lago voltou (ve-se mal mas ha uma projecção de agua acima do carro)



Não dá para ver bem


----------



## Candy (26 Nov 2014 às 15:35)

Bahhhjhh...
Por aqui, centro de Peniche,  chove bem, mas nada fora do normal.
Poderá, eventualmente, no Cabo Carvoeiro ter caído mais força de água.  
Estou só a 3 km do cabo mas por vezes nota-se muito a diferença.


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 15:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chove sem parar com grande intensidade, no Campo Grande as ruas rapidamente ficaram com grandes lençóis de água, agora a chegar a Loures o cenário é idêntico.


Confirmo. E a parte pior está a decorrer agora mesmo. O passadiço à frente do edifício da NOS está a ficar completamente alagado.


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:38)

confirmo também no Campo Grande/Alvalade, shiiiiiiii agora com vento também ahah lindo!!!! isto mal se vê o outro lado da rua com tanta chuva!!!


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 15:39)

Estou a ver daqui a retaguarda das nuvens que chegam a Lisboa: parece noite por aí.
Só chove fraco agora.


----------



## Firefigther (26 Nov 2014 às 15:39)

Laveiras , Lisboa

Fonte : Facebook


----------



## Cocas (26 Nov 2014 às 15:39)

Pela zona da Baixa de Lisboa está um tempinho porreiro... 
chuva torrencial com as ruas já todas alagadas. E não tem dado tréguas.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 15:42)

Mais uma cortina de chuva a chegar agora.

Torrencial novamente. já não precisamos, obrigado... já chega


----------



## casr26 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:43)

Alguém aqui pode-me dizer como anda a zona da Belém..? Calculo que não deva estar sol.. mas já me deparei com chuva torrencial no campo grande e chuva fraca ou moderada em Belém... se alguém me puder dizer algo agradeço caso tenham conhecimento...


----------



## Firefigther (26 Nov 2014 às 15:44)

Chuva torrencial agora.


----------



## adiabático (26 Nov 2014 às 15:44)

O melhor ficou para o fim (mas está a acabar):


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2014 às 15:46)

Por Cascais, as ruas da "baixa" da vila pareciam rios, trânsito complicado em praticamente todo o lado, em especial para quem vinha da Malveira e Guincho, até porque junto ao CascaisVilla inunda com frequencia.
Agora tudo mais calmo...


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2014 às 15:46)

Por aqui como a maioria das vezes um fiasco autentico...

Sigo com chuva fraca e apenas 4,6mm acumulados


----------



## Rachie (26 Nov 2014 às 15:49)

romeupaz disse:


> Não dá para ver bem


Como é que fizeste?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:50)

Aguaceiro moderado
*27 mm *


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2014 às 15:51)

já está mais calmo "só" já chove chuva forte


----------



## romeupaz (26 Nov 2014 às 15:51)

Rachie disse:


> Como é que fizeste?



Vendo o código da pagina estava lá o link para a imagem


----------



## Rachie (26 Nov 2014 às 15:52)

romeupaz disse:


> Vendo o código da pagina estava lá o link para a imagem


Na aplicação não aparece, copiei o unico que via. Obrigada


----------



## Firefigther (26 Nov 2014 às 15:52)

Mais calmo , chuva moderada agora.


----------



## rodrigogomes (26 Nov 2014 às 15:56)

Trovoada a chegar a Samora Correia 2 relâmpagos em 1 minuto


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 15:56)

27,4 mm já, não tava a contar com tanta água hoje.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 15:57)

mesmo aqui em cima, não admira que isto tenha ficado tudo inundado.


----------



## adiabático (26 Nov 2014 às 15:59)

Resumo do dia:


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 15:59)

StormRic disse:


> Estou a ver daqui a retaguarda das nuvens que chegam a Lisboa: parece noite por aí.
> Só chove fraco agora.


E está de noite mesmo!


----------



## FilipaP (26 Nov 2014 às 16:01)

A TSF abriu agora as notícias com indicação de algumas inundações em Lisboa.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 16:03)

Marquês de Pombal.






https://twitter.com/pedrofmateus/status/537634034122489858


----------



## casr26 (26 Nov 2014 às 16:07)

Oeste na zona de Cadaval agora a chover bem após 2 ou 3 trovões, chuva batida a espaços pelo vento!

quanto à zona de Belém.. mais propriamente *Ajuda*.. mesmo correndo o risco de estar enganado pelos dados que recolhi serem incorrectos:
Acumulado --- 31,75mm
Pressão ------- 1000.7mb
Humidade ----- 91%
Temperatura -- 12,6º


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2014 às 16:11)

Aqui fez 2 trovoes a pouco, chuva moderada por vezes forte

7,4mm
14,7ºC


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 16:12)

Boas!

Precipitação por vezes forte aqui também pela minha zona, mas ainda não ouvi trovoada, registo 13.8ºC.


----------



## Firefigther (26 Nov 2014 às 16:13)

Dois trovoes por aqui e parou de chover


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2014 às 16:14)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar á pouco, por volta das 15 horas, passando a regime de aguaceiros moderados á 10 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 16:15)

A maré-cheia é às 18:00 e bastante alta. A grande mancha de mar castanho ocupa toda a frente visível e flui para a barra pelo subir da maré, junta-se também à enxurrada que vem da Ribeira da Laje em Oeiras.
A carreira 106 chegou mas não parte. Continua a chover só moderado.
Vê-se a aberta no horizonte.


----------



## Firefigther (26 Nov 2014 às 16:17)

Sol de pouca dura... mais uma carga de agua, chove moderado e o que parecia ser uma aberta tornou-se apenas mais escuro outra vez.


----------



## ThunderFreak (26 Nov 2014 às 16:18)

Que estrondos!! Dois trovões bem perto.


----------



## adiabático (26 Nov 2014 às 16:19)




----------



## Firefigther (26 Nov 2014 às 16:22)

Vento aumentou de intensidade moderado com rajadas.


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 16:24)

Por aqui continua a chover sem cessar (Campo Grande), mas a quantidade e intensidade diminuiram.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 16:27)

Não chove, o acumulado estacionou nos *28 mm.
12,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2014 às 16:30)

Acabou de cair uma chuvada torrencial Setúbal deve estar alagada nos locais habituais! Fez trovoada com pelo menos 2 raios a cair quase em cima da cidade!

16,6mm
rajada máxima de 58km/h
13,0ºC
1005,3hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 16:31)

Pelo Cacém.






Ribeira das Jardas.






http://www.tudosobresintra.com/2014/11/chuva-intensa-provoca-pequenas.html


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 16:33)

Paço de Arcos agora mesmo.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 16:34)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Precipitação por vezes forte aqui também pela minha zona, mas ainda não ouvi trovoada, registo 13.8ºC.



Afinal já ouvi 2 ou 3 trovões distantes, continua a chover por vezes forte!


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 16:35)

Parou de chover. O sol apareceu por trás de espectaculares nuvens que fazem um arco de 180º.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 16:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Paço de Arcos agora mesmo.



Pois... aqui ficou assim ou pior. Nem dá para saír.

Lisboa, o costume:
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/chuva/mau-tempo-nas-redes-sociais


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 16:38)

Avenidade da Liberdade.

http://instagram.com/p/v3k6tzzJoY/


----------



## trepkos (26 Nov 2014 às 16:38)

De pegoes até à moita(onde estou agora) foi sempre a chover torrencialmente com trovoada no Montijo. Está muito difícil para se conduzir.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2014 às 16:39)

Boa tarde.

De forma completamente inesperada, sigo com uns extraordinários *66,4 mm* acumulados! 

Inúmeros pequenos focos de inundação e situação bastante complicada para o trânsito.

De momento já não chove. Sigo com 12,7ºC e 1005 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *8,7ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2014 às 16:40)

Avenida de Berna:


----------



## adiabático (26 Nov 2014 às 16:40)

*OFF_TOPIC* 

Dêem-se os parabéns a quem de direito, a C.M.Sintra e o atelier de arquitectura paisagista NPK, pela construção de um parque com as características do Parque Linear da Ribeira das Jardas que, como o Mário Barros mostrou, tem capacidade de absorver extremos de escoamento superficial em zona verde (alguma coisa evoluímos desde que o cenário na mesma ribeira, em 1983, foi bem diferente).









Mário Barros disse:


> Ribeira das Jardas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 16:42)

Uma vez que as quantidades de precipitação modeladas para amanhã vão ser superiores às que estavam previstas para hoje, as inundações só podem agravar-se.


----------



## meko60 (26 Nov 2014 às 16:44)

Pequenas inundações na Cova da Piedade,rotunda do C. Sul e Costa de Caparica,após um início de tarde bastante chuvosa.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 16:48)

Céu a abrir-se espectacularmente, à medida do "espectáculo" em terra...


----------



## meko60 (26 Nov 2014 às 16:51)

No paredão da Costa de Caparica estava estacionada uma carrinha,(laboratório móvel) do IPMA.O que seria que estavam a analizar/observar?


----------



## Thomar (26 Nov 2014 às 16:51)

Aqui por Cabanas choveu moderado e forte das 15h30 ás 16h15m. 
Agora chuva fraca.
Aqui perto na Quinta do Conde, na estação do Geiras, o acumulado de precipitação de hoje já é de 27mm, 
sendo que das 15H às 16H acumulou cerca de 12mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 16:54)

*11,8ºC*
Dia frio


----------



## meko60 (26 Nov 2014 às 16:57)

Para a barra do tejo,estava assim :


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 16:57)

meko60 disse:


> No paredão da Costa de Caparica estava estacionada uma carrinha,(laboratório móvel) do IPMA.O que seria que estavam a analizar/observar?



Nunca tinha visto tal coisa. Mas devem estar ao serviço da parte do "mar" não da atmosfera .


----------



## Candy (26 Nov 2014 às 16:58)

Cabo Carvoeiro
Vento forte de leste com rajadas bem fortes.
Temperatura 
O carro marca 11ºC. lol
O tlm marca 14ºC. pfffff...
Chove bastante, mas nada comparado ao que vejo reportarem aqui no fórum.


----------



## Geiras (26 Nov 2014 às 16:59)

Entre as 15h e as 16h muita chuva apanhei na Ponte 25 de Abril e na A2, torrencial mesmo!

Sigo com 27,3mm acumulados.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (26 Nov 2014 às 16:59)

Boa tarde cheguei a casa a marcar 12,5ºC. 
Choveu bem durante a tarde especialmente no trajecto que fiz da cidade de Torres Vedras até minha casa que ai choveu intensamente. Agora abrandou.


----------



## meko60 (26 Nov 2014 às 17:01)

E o mar hoje até nem estava muito agitado.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 17:03)

Não é a primeira vez que vejo tal coisa aqui. Fica o registo .


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2014 às 17:04)

estou a ver a tvi24 e estão a mostrar imensas inundações nesta região


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 17:08)

Chuva torrencial aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo neste momento, está fortíssimo mesmo! 

Registo 13.5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 17:11)




----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

Dilúvio aqui pela praia del rey...


----------



## AndreaSantos (26 Nov 2014 às 17:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não é a primeira vez que vejo tal coisa aqui. Fica o registo .


Será algum género de uma shelfcloud? Nestas coisas ainda sou iniciada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2014 às 17:24)




----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 17:50)

O aviso devia ter sido laranja.
Tenho a net muito lenta, não consigo pôr aqui nada.


----------



## Garcia (26 Nov 2014 às 18:05)

grande bomba..


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 18:44)

Aguaceiro moderado
*11,6ºC
32 mm*


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Nov 2014 às 21:10)

11 graus e por enquanto nao chove.. vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Será algum género de uma shelfcloud? Nestas coisas ainda sou iniciada.



Penso que seja só um efeito das nuvens.

Estrada para Colares.


----------



## Portugal Storms (26 Nov 2014 às 21:24)

Em Palmela choveu torrencialmente durante a tarde, mas no final ainda apareceu o sol...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2014 às 21:37)

Vídeo da minha autoria que passou na RTP onde não era visível (ou retiraram) a assinatura presente:


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Nov 2014 às 21:46)

meko60 disse:


> No paredão da Costa de Caparica estava estacionada uma carrinha,(laboratório móvel) do IPMA.O que seria que estavam a analizar/observar?



Estavam a analisar o porquê da praia da Costa da Caparica ter ficado sem areia, é óbvio.

É simples esporões a mais, e os esporões da Costa do Vapor que não deviam existir, porque bloqueiam o movimento e o transporte de sedimentos para as praias a Sul da Costa do Vapor.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 21:53)

Boas,

*10,1ºC*
*33 mm *

O acumulado mensal chegou hoje aos *200 mm*, segue nos *203 mm*.
______

A actual saída do ECMWF está uma vez mais bem generosa..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Nov 2014 às 21:54)

E hoje faz 47 anos das cheias se 67.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2014 às 22:06)

Gilmet disse:


> De forma completamente inesperada, sigo com uns extraordinários *66,4 mm* acumulados!



Bem perto de ti, o meteocacem acumulou *64mm*! Vai com 234mm este mês.

A estação de Barcarena acumulou 79mm. (Será possível?)

Caudal da Ribeira da Lage em Santo Amaro de Oeiras.



Miguel96 disse:


> Estavam a analisar o porquê da praia da Costa da Caparica ter ficado sem areia, é óbvio.
> 
> É simples esporões a mais, e os esporões da Costa do Vapor que não deviam existir, porque bloqueiam o movimento e o transporte de sedimentos para as praias a Sul da Costa do Vapor.



Ou então estavam a analisar a quantidade de fitoplâncton produtor de toxinas marinhas...


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2014 às 22:26)

Boas

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento 21,8mm, nada mau!!
Rajada máxima 58km/h (16:19)
Rain rate máximo 137,2mm/h (16:20)

Pressão em queda o centro está neste momento muito próximo! pressão de 1003,2hpa

Temperatura nos 11,6ºC, humidade no máximo 100% e o vento a soprar quase nulo!


----------



## AMFC (26 Nov 2014 às 22:27)

AnDré disse:


> Bem perto de ti, o meteocacem acumulou *64mm*! Vai com 234mm este mês.
> 
> A estação de Barcarena acumulou 79mm. (Será possível?)
> 
> ...




O Jamor não desagua em Oeiras mas sim na Cruz Quebrada.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 22:30)

Sim não é o Jamor, trata-se da ribeira da lage.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 22:35)

Aguaceiro fraco.
*10,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 22:43)

Foi assim aqui, já no final do dilúvio.
O vídeo não tem nada de especial, apenas chuva, chuva e mais chuva... ah e duas gaivotas perdidas.

a foto é quando o dilúvio parou para respirar um pouco, e continuar depois


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 22:43)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E hoje faz 47 anos das cheias se 67.



Já agora:






Fonte:  http://riodasmacas.blogspot.pt/2014/11/chuva-intensa-provoca-inundacoes.html


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 22:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Penso que seja só um efeito das nuvens.
> 
> Estrada para Colares.



Ias de eléctrico ou a pé? Nunca apanhei a estrada assim nos meus passeios. Este troço é lindo, boa foto, os plátanos estão no ponto outonal.


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2014 às 22:51)

StormRic disse:


> Foi assim aqui, já no final do dilúvio.
> O vídeo não tem nada de especial, apenas chuva, chuva e mais chuva... ah e duas gaivotas perdidas.
> 
> a foto é quando o dilúvio parou para respirar um pouco, e continuar depois



No vídeo vejo outras coisas, como os carros a passarem nos lençóis de água como se não fosse nada. 
Mas epa, dizia eu que tinha ficado de noite aqui de um momento para o outro... aí não esteve melhor.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2014 às 22:52)

AMFC disse:


> O Jamor não desagua em Oeiras mas sim na Cruz Quebrada.





jonas_87 disse:


> Sim não é o Jamor, trata-se da ribeira da lage.



Têm toda a razão. Corrigido.


----------



## Rapido (26 Nov 2014 às 22:53)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Precipitação acumulada até ao momento 21,8mm, nada mau!!
> Rajada máxima 58km/h (16:19)
> ...



Depois daquela chuvada enorme às 16h, só acumulou 21,8mm aqui na cidade de Setúbal?! Penso que tivesse sido mais.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 23:05)

Será isto possível?? Eu tenho muita confiança nesta estação http://www.wunderground.com/persona...I2#history/tgraphs/s20141126/e20141126/mdaily

mas 145mm hoje?


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2014 às 23:14)

Boas

Hoje em Lisboa foi um dia de chuva, sendo muito forte e persistente durante várias horas a partir das 14h. Há algum tempo que não via chover com tanta intensidade, os carros mal conseguiam andar e tinham de parar por causa das inundações. Verificaram-se de facto muitas inundações e também ouvi alguma trovoada. Em grande, penas os estragos..

A temperatura no carro e nos termómetros de rua rondaram durante todo o dia os 11ºC.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 23:30)

Ronda das estações do IPMA, máximos significativos em 1h, 6h ou 12h:

Torres Vedras, Dois portos 16,6mm (12h às 18h)
Cabo Raso 18,4mm (7h às 19h)
Amadora 16,3mm (15h às 16h) e 11,5mm (16h às 17h); 30,8mm (15h às 21h); 34,5mm (9h às 21h)
Lisboa Gago Coutinho 16,6mm (15h às 16h); 24,8mm (11h às 17h)
Lisboa Alvalade 12,3mm (15h às 16h)
Lisboa Geofísico 24,5mm (15h às 16h); 34,5mm (11h às 17h); 38,3mm (8h às 20h)
Lisboa Ajuda 10,9mm (15h às 16h); 20,3mm (8h às 20h)
Praia da Rainha 10,2mm (15h às 16h)

Mais uma vez as estações do IPMA não apanharam os picos espaciais dos acumulados.

Não estou a ver que seja possível sustentar os mais de 120mm de diferença entre as duas estações da Ajuda, a do IPMA e a *Ajuda Monsanto CT2IUL IAJUDALI2*
A do IPMA tem-me parecido que regista de menos e o udograma da CT2IUL de hoje não está coerente.


----------



## Tufao André (27 Nov 2014 às 00:02)

Boa noite!
De facto mais um dia com muita chuva, essencialmente à tarde como já relatado aqui...
O dia rendeu mais *35* mm, que a juntar ao total do mês dá *263 *mm!  Cheira-me que isto até ao fim de semana vá aos 300 eheh 

Tbm esteve frio todo o dia com uma mínima de 9ºC e máxima de 13ºC (tal e qual como previsto pelo IPMA)


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 00:03)

Coruche 10.3mm às 19h também


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 00:07)

*Resumo do dia 26-11-14
*
Temperatura minima: *8,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,1ºC*
Rajada máxima de vento: *48 km/h (Amanhã já vamos ter rajadas a sério...)*
Precipitação acumulada:* 33 mm*
*_________________________

Agora: 10,3ºC

*
Que belas minimas que o ECMWF mete para a 1ª semana de Dezembro.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 00:13)

StormRic disse:


> Ronda das estações do IPMA, máximos significativos em 1h, 6h ou 12h:
> 
> Torres Vedras 16,6mm (12h às 18h)
> Cabo Raso 18,4 (7h às 19h)
> ...



StormRic, já que tens feito a somas dos acumulados, um excelente trabalho diga-se, tens o acumulado mensal  da estação de Dois Portos, Torres Vedras?


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 00:16)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Em Palmela choveu torrencialmente durante a tarde, mas no final ainda apareceu o sol...



Gosto muito desta vista nesses vídeos!


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 00:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> StormRic, já que tens feito a somas dos acumulados, um excelente trabalho diga-se, tens o acumulado mensal  da estação de Dois Portos, Torres Vedras?



Obrigado, o processo é relativamente fácil, é automático do HTML para o excel.

Fica aqui o acumulado e os máximos de Novembro até agora registados em várias estações, Torres Vedras iluminada: 208,8mm . A estação nunca teve interrupções, ao contrário de muitas outras.







actualizado para as 23h


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 00:36)

Céu limpo aqui por cima e estrelado. Temperatura neste momento é a mais baixa desde o inverno passado: 12º !

Deve haver cumlonimbus a sudoeste, vou investigar, mas os aguaceiros não me parece que cheguem cá.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 00:39)

Muito obrigado! Epa Pegões está com acumulado miserável...estará a funcionar correctamente?
_________

*10,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 00:48)




----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 00:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito obrigado! Epa Pegões está com acumulado miserável...estará a funcionar correctamente?
> _________
> 
> *10,1ºC*



Aparentemente sim, não tem tido interrupções excepto ontem até às seis da manhã de hoje, mas como não choveu em estação alguma, não afecta o total. Pegões tenho reparado que costuma estar mais a par com Mora do que com Setúbal.
Mas já tenho desconfiado dos valores baixos, com efeito.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2014 às 00:53)

Sem dúvida que foi o dilúvio total entre as 14h30 e as 15h30 na Amadora, chegou ao final do dia com 47mm acumulados, ao contrário do previsto que era à volta de 30mm por isso a situação agravou-se mais do que se pensava! Temperatura rondou os 12ºC aqui e às 17h já não chovia e tivemos a oportunidade de ver o sol pela primeira vez no dia. Anoitecei calmamente apesar da chuva fraca persistir quase o dia todo!

Mas amanhã às 20h é que vem o verdadeiro dilúvio!


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 00:54)

jonas_87 disse:


>



Amanhã será pior? Vai ser já noite mas sou capaz de ir ver o estado em que ficam as ribeiras por aqui.

Julgo que a Mula deve estar cheia agora, aumenta o risco para Cascais. Hoje é capaz de ainda não ter descarregado mas amanhã não escapa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2014 às 00:57)

Só queria acrescentar que reparei nuns 6 relâmpagos e eram cerca das 14h50-15h10 mas não chegou o trovão sequer!

Imagino como vai ficar a ribeira do Jamor amanhã!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 01:09)

StormRic disse:


> Amanhã será pior? Vai ser já noite mas sou capaz de ir ver o estado em que ficam as ribeiras por aqui.
> Julgo que a Mula deve estar cheia agora, aumenta o risco para Cascais. Hoje é capaz de ainda não ter descarregado mas amanhã não escapa.



Cheira-me que vão cair muitas arvores na serra, esperemos que não.
Sim, a mula deve estar cheia, não tenho muitas dúvidas disso, para alem da precipitação que lá ocorreu, aquelas duas pequenas linhas de agua, alimentam e de que maneira a barragem.
No Pisão é onde a ribeira ganha mais força, pois é por lá que se juntam a ribeira da mula com a ribeira da atrozela(vêm da lagoa azul), ou seja, um sitio interessante de visitar é por exemplo, a zona das Penhas dos Marmeleiros.

Aqui:







16-2-14


----------



## PedroAP7 (27 Nov 2014 às 01:25)

É impressão minha ou o satélite dá a entender que vamos levar com uma frente enorme amanhã?


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 01:27)

Boa madrugada!

Por aqui temos alguma neblina a querer instalar-se e 10.2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 01:44)

milagre, na ultima hora as estações mais frescas do litoral centro do ipma são em Lisboa, que nem aos 10ºC chegam


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 02:05)

PedroAP7 disse:


> É impressão minha ou o satélite dá a entender que vamos levar com uma frente enorme amanhã?



A frente é, de facto, bastante intensa, mas uma grande parte das nuvens está associada, como habitualmente com a zona anterior à frente quente. Essas nuvens altas e médias chegarão muitas horas antes da frente propriamente dita, estarão cá logo pela madrugada e pode-se ver como elas cavalgam já a depressão que ainda nos afecta, passando por cima da circulação mais baixa.


----------



## Candy (27 Nov 2014 às 02:20)

Algumas imagens captadas este fim de tarde, cerca das 17h40.
Marginal sul de Peniche.

Oeste, farol Cabo Carvoeiro








Sudoeste








Sul








Mais imagens no álbum deste link http://imgur.com/a/EqMLA


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 02:29)

*9,3ºC*


----------



## Rachie (27 Nov 2014 às 07:35)

StormRic disse:


> Aparentemente sim, não tem tido interrupções excepto ontem até às seis da manhã de hoje, mas como não choveu em estação alguma, não afecta o total. Pegões tenho reparado que costuma estar mais a par com Mora do que com Setúbal.
> Mas já tenho desconfiado dos valores baixos, com efeito.


Os meus pais moram na zona e a minha mãe tem dito que chove bem nos dias de "diluvio". Mas como não sei onde está a estação exactamente é difícil comparar. O clima ali é "estranho"


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 07:41)

Neste momento 11º , vento estranhamente fraco, de nordeste. Nenhuns aguaceiros durante a noite (previsão estranha...) muito menos trovoadas, granizo, etc. Foi uma noite calma. 

À falta de um nascente colorido fica o poente de ontem :

























 Boa sexta-feira, esperemos que a chuva e o vento não façam mais estragos.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 07:50)

Candy disse:


> Algumas imagens captadas este fim de tarde, cerca das 17h40.
> Marginal sul de Peniche.
> 
> Oeste, farol Cabo Carvoeiro
> ...



 que belo céu! Enquadramentos bem bonitos e no álbum ainda estão melhores. Especialmente aquelas com a Lua, as luzes do litoral de Sintra lá longe, o farol ... gosto mesmo disto, uma reportagem como se estivesse lá


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2014 às 07:53)

Bom dia !

Estão *6.8ºC* sendo a mínima do dia, está nevoeiro e as relvas já estão com alguma geada !

999.9 hPa.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 07:55)

Neblinas e nevoeiros a tomar conta do horizonte de uma forma... arrepiante .

As ondas estão a aumentar de potência, ondulação de fundo, estrondos que parecem trovoada muito longe. As gaivotas estão a marcar lugar mas muitas rumaram para o interior.


----------



## PaulusLx (27 Nov 2014 às 08:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cheira-me que vão cair muitas arvores na serra, esperemos que não.
> Sim, a mula deve estar cheia, não tenho muitas dúvidas disso, para alem da precipitação que lá ocorreu, aquelas duas pequenas linhas de agua, alimentam e de que maneira a barragem.
> No Pisão é onde a ribeira ganha mais força, pois é por lá que se juntam a ribeira da mula com a ribeira da atrozela(vêm da lagoa azul), ou seja, um sitio interessante de visitar é por exemplo, a zona das Penhas dos Marmeleiros.
> 
> ...


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 08:43)

Bom dia.
Sigo com 10,4ºC e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Rachie (27 Nov 2014 às 09:01)

Quando o barco atracou via-se pela margem sul o que parecia um Tsunami de nevoeiro  Lindo!!! Não tirei foto porque com o telemóvel... já viram como saem mal...

Entretanto em Benfica está muito frio (mais que em Cacilhas) e o nevoeiro tem vindo a descer. (E já deve ter causado acidente na 2ª Circular, que está parada em direcção ao Campo Grande).


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2014 às 09:24)

O dia de ontem acumulou 34,6 mm. 

Hoje mínima de 9,4ºC e neste momento 9,8ºC, uma bela nevoeirada que já tem estado a levantar. Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva o dia de hoje, pressão já nos 997,7 hpa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2014 às 09:42)

Bons dias...
Bastante nevoeiro esta manhã na A5 entre Carcavelos e Cascais... só não havia já perto de Alcadideche...
A frente promete...


----------



## Firefigther (27 Nov 2014 às 09:57)

Bom dia pela Moita o sol brilha por enquanto no meio das nuvens,,, temperatura 9.6 º vamos ver o que vai dar a frente que se aproxima do continente,


----------



## casr26 (27 Nov 2014 às 10:05)

Acredito (e em parte realmente espero) que o dia de hoje e início de amanhã não seja realmente tão complicado como foi sendo vaticinado em alguns modelos.... sinceramente sei que pode ser uma declaração anti-climax mas a água já vai sendo muita e felizmente acho que desta vez a chegada e passagem da frente não vai ser assim tão problemática a nível de precipitação... até e porque os solos já estão mais que saturados!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 10:05)

Boas,

Minima: *7,7ºC
___________
*
Madrugada de forte geada no 2ºlocal de seguimento.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 10:12)

O PaulusLx enganou-se no post, e a foto passou despercebida.
Barragem da mula no máximo:


----------



## Firefigther (27 Nov 2014 às 11:42)

Como atrás referi penso que  lá para a tarde / noite vamos ser alvo de muita instabilidade por aqui.






_*Comenzamos el seguimiento de la jornada de hoy, que se presenta muy activa en lo meteorológico, especialmente de cara a la tarde-noche y durante esta próxima madrugada. La nubosidad irá claramente en aumento a lo largo del día desde el oeste por la entrada del gran frente que venimos siguiendo desde hace más de una semana, con un aumento gradual en la intensidad del viento, llegando esta próxima tarde-noche a rachas de entre 70 y 80 km/h.

La primera borrasca, que nos visitó ayer y la pasada noche por el oeste y sur, poco a poco va perdiendo fuerza, pero fijaos el potente sistema frontal que asoma por el oeste... Reina cierta calma sobre la península, pero justo a las puertas del TEMPORAL que nos espera esta próxima noche. *
_
Fonte : MeteoBadajoz Facebook


----------



## MicaMito (27 Nov 2014 às 11:53)

Os espanhois falam mas pelo GFS a partem mais potente vai passar pelo SW de portugal e bater na costa Marroquina nem sequer chega a eles!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 12:28)

*12,3ºC.*

Este vento practicamente nulo até faz confusão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2014 às 12:34)

Bom dia! Acordei às 9h e um nevoeiro intenso que ainda se está a dissipar. Mal se via o sol!

Minimas mal chegaram aos 9ºC e neste momento já estão quase 13ºC e dá uma sensação de abafado quando se está ao sol

A frente chega às 21h e vamos ver o que vai causar, alerta laranja até ás 6h. Para salientar que a Madeira vai ter ondas de 8 metros, que medo!
Pressão já vai nos 993 hPa e está a descer rapidamente

Deixo algumas fotos do céu agora


----------



## casr26 (27 Nov 2014 às 13:09)

Não sei se alguma coisa se modificou drasticamente nos últimos minutos no clima (raios que tenho que comprar uma estação meteorológica) mas aqui o meu radar natural já está a dar sinal... o ar ficou mais complicado de respirar e as vias respiratórias já estão a fazer contacto com a amiga asma


----------



## AndreaSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 13:23)

Ela está aí mesmo à nossa porta... vamos ver o que nos traz. Mas que mete respeito, mete.


----------



## casr26 (27 Nov 2014 às 13:37)

MicaMito disse:


> Os espanhois falam mas pelo GFS a partem mais potente vai passar pelo SW de portugal e bater na costa Marroquina nem sequer chega a eles!



Wishful thinking


----------



## Portugal Storms (27 Nov 2014 às 13:39)

Hoje de manhã na Moita estava bem fresco, com os termómetro do caaro a assinalar 7,3ºC e bastante nevoeiro.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_cjuaTDqciOSUdtYkk0ZEt5eGM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 13:41)

Boas

Mínima de 8,6ºC

Tudo calmo antes da tempestade de logo a noite 

14,7ºC
83%Hr
*994,9hpa *em queda rápida!!
0,2mm
vento fraco

Rajada máxima até agora 18km/h


----------



## ct5iul (27 Nov 2014 às 13:46)

Bom dia

Informo que os dados de 145mm estão mal pois deve de ser novamente o sistema de rega de uma escola perto da estação meteorológica que esta a afectar o pluviometro,pensei que esta situação estive-se resolvida ,no entanto já fiz reset a consola

Dados correctos ontem dia 26-11-2014 até ás 00h  *37.1mm*

Estes dados foram retirados de outra estação meteorológica que esta montanda no mesmo local










StormRic disse:


> Será isto possível?? Eu tenho muita confiança nesta estação http://www.wunderground.com/persona...I2#history/tgraphs/s20141126/e20141126/mdaily
> 
> mas 145mm hoje?


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 13:59)

*13,2ºC
0,5 mm
993,45 hPa*


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Nov 2014 às 14:04)

Boa tarde, aqui pelas Caldas da Rainha estão 13 graus e vento fraco
Noroeste




Oeste




Sudoeste




Sul


----------



## overcast (27 Nov 2014 às 14:21)

Impressionante a rápida descida da pressão atmosférica..

Neste momento com* 992,9 hPa*.


----------



## Firefigther (27 Nov 2014 às 14:53)

Para quem disse que a instabilidade ia afectar mais o Algarve ... parece que não afectará só Algarve....


----------



## AndreaSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 14:57)

Firefigther disse:


> Para quem disse que a instabilidade ia afectar mais o Algarve ... parece que não afectará só Algarve....


Li isso em qualquer lado sim, mas no momento em que abri a imagem radar de manhã, não acreditei que fosse só o Algarve a ser atingido em força.


----------



## FilipaP (27 Nov 2014 às 15:01)

No site do IPMA parece que a mancha já está cá por cima, mas no radar não assinala nada.


----------



## jpalhais (27 Nov 2014 às 15:04)

Muita parra e pouca uva , ou neste caso , muita nebulosidade e pouca chuva.....


----------



## PedroAP7 (27 Nov 2014 às 15:04)

Pelo aspecto dessa imagem, é melhor alguém começar a meter os animais na arca... :X

Espero que a realidade não seja tão agressiva assim.


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2014 às 15:11)

Firefigther disse:


> Para quem disse que a instabilidade ia afectar mais o Algarve ... parece que não afectará só Algarve....



Pelo aspecto, parece que vão todos levar com um presentinho para não se queixarem de nada.


----------



## Firefigther (27 Nov 2014 às 15:12)

jpalhais disse:


> Muita parra e pouca uva , ou neste caso , muita nebulosidade e pouca chuva.....





jpalhais disse:


> Muita parra e pouca uva , ou neste caso , muita nebulosidade e pouca chuva.....



Acho que não... senão a Protecção Civil não se dava ao luxo de pôr todo o dispositivo em ALERTA AMARELO a partir da 15 de hoje até amanhã as 12. Seja o que for vai cair de certeza. Alem disso todos os sites de meteorologia falam nisto. Vamos esperar para ver... ainda é cedo..... lá mais para a noite,,,


----------



## Zapiao (27 Nov 2014 às 15:19)

overcast disse:


> Impressionante a rápida descida da pressão atmosférica..
> 
> Neste momento com* 992,9 hPa*.


Qual é a app colega?


----------



## overcast (27 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Zapiao disse:


> Qual é a app colega?



Boas..

É o Weather Station. Podes ver no Google Play, 
Mas para usá-lo precisas do Samsung S4 que tem barómetro, higrómetro e termómetro embutido(existem mais telemóveis com estes sensores, na página da app contém a listagem).


----------



## *Marta* (27 Nov 2014 às 15:38)

Uma perguntinha aos mais entendidos: o IPMA coloca o distrito de Lisboa em aviso laranja a partir das 21. A que horas está prevista a chegada da fase mais complicada à zona Oeste? Coloco esta questão porque sairei de Mafra às 21, mas posso antecipar meia hora, se for caso disso. Obrigada!


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Nov 2014 às 15:39)

Calmaria antes da tempestade..


----------



## FilipaP (27 Nov 2014 às 15:43)

overcast disse:


> Boas..
> 
> É o Weather Station. Podes ver no Google Play,
> Mas para usá-lo precisas do Samsung S4 que tem barómetro, higrómetro e termómetro embutido(existem mais telemóveis com estes sensores, na página da app contém a listagem).



Qual das aplicações weather station? Quando introduzo "weather station" na pesquisa do Google Play, aparecem vários. Qual deles é por favor?


----------



## FilipaP (27 Nov 2014 às 15:45)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Calmaria antes da tempestade..



Eh lá! Grande foto do que aí vem! Parece uma parede que vem aí.


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

Boas
Por aqui, temperatura atual 14.6ºC, humidade relativa de 86% e destaque para a pressão atmosférica que continua em descida,* 991* hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 15:51)

Boas,

*12,5ºC*

O vento ainda é fraco, está visto que vai ser um aumento brusco.


----------



## Microburst (27 Nov 2014 às 15:51)

Os avisos do IPMA para os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal, nomeadamente o Laranja para precipitação (Periodos de chuva persistente e por vezes forte/Possibilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento) foram todos antecipados das 21h para as 20h. Entretanto, a pressão vai baixando significativamente...


----------



## FilipaP (27 Nov 2014 às 15:56)

Desculpem a pergunta, mas para além destes avisos do IPMA e da PC, alguns orgãos de CS estão a alertar a população? Não dei por nada e parece-me que vem mesmo aí muita chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 15:58)

Rajada de 32 km/h, tímido sinal.


----------



## Candy (27 Nov 2014 às 16:02)

Peniche já se sente o vento a aumentar.
Até há pouco era quase nulo. 
O céu está a ficar escuro.
Daqui a pouco vou ao Cabo Carvoeiro ver como se nos apresenta esta menina.


----------



## Firefigther (27 Nov 2014 às 16:04)

Por aqui vento a aumentar de intensidade. Céu encoberto. Muitas gaivotas em terra. Temperatura 14.3 º e Pressão atmosfera a descer 991.3 hPa.


----------



## overcast (27 Nov 2014 às 16:05)

FilipaP disse:


> Qual das aplicações weather station? Quando introduzo "weather station" na pesquisa do Google Play, aparecem vários. Qual deles é por favor?



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aminor.weatherstation

Peço desculpa pelo OffTopic. Em todo o caso chamo a atenção que devem introduzir a vossa altitude(em casa/local de trabalho) para que o barómetro funcione bem. Sempre que saírem de casa, os valores deixam de ser corretos devido às variações de altitude. 

Entretanto já registo *990 hPa.*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 16:17)

Candy disse:


> Peniche já se sente o vento a aumentar.
> Até há pouco era quase nulo.
> O céu está a ficar escuro.
> Daqui a pouco vou ao Cabo Carvoeiro ver como se nos apresenta esta menina.




Sim, para quem mora junto a costa ocidental( e na parte mais ventosa da costa portuguesa) como é o nosso caso, apercebe-se mais facilmente, aqui em menos de 1 hora passou de vento medio de *12 km/h* para os actuais *28 km/h.*


----------



## Microburst (27 Nov 2014 às 16:21)

overcast disse:


> Entretanto já registo *990 hPa.*




O meu aneróide, como puderam ver na foto, também já marca 990hpa aqui em Almada.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 16:34)

*13,1ºC
*







Desculpem a qualidade da foto, foi com o telemovel.


----------



## AndreaSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 16:34)

Firefigther disse:


> Por aqui vento a aumentar de intensidade. Céu encoberto. Muitas gaivotas em terra. Temperatura 14.3 º e Pressão atmosfera a descer 991.3 hPa.


Costuma-se dizer: Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar.


----------



## Candy (27 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

As gaivotas andam doidas!  Que barulheira!!!


----------



## Zapiao (27 Nov 2014 às 16:40)

Microburst disse:


> O meu aneróide, como puderam ver na foto, também já marca 990hpa aqui em Almada.


Também tenho 1 e está nos 989mb aqui por Coimbra.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 16:40)

Candy disse:


> As gaivotas andam doidas!  Que barulheira!!!



Já devem saber o que aí vem!


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 16:42)

Boas tardes.
Atenção ao sinal de alarme: as gaivotas NÃO estão no campo! Dispersaram para o interior, meteram-se nos sítios mais escondidos e protegidos; nem uma se vê a voar, nada. Elas sentem a queda da pressão atmosférica.
Céu estruturado e muito escuro no horizonte. Vento ainda só moderado de sul.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 16:44)

Boas!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo o céu já está encoberto depois de o Sol ter brilhado a espaços durante a manhã e início da tarde, já tivemos uns pingos mas nada de especial, o melhor (ou pior) será mais logo!

Por agora o vento está fraco e devido ao quadrante de onde sopra (Sul), trás consigo o cheiro enjoativo da fabrica de pasta de papel de Setúbal.

A mínima foi de 7.6ºC e por agora estão 13.3ºC por aqui.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Nov 2014 às 16:48)

Boas.
Por aqui o dia tem estado nublado e não chove.
Sentia-se apenas uma brisa ligeira mas agora já se sente mais o vento. Contudo ainda está fraco. Mais logo  o vento deverá estar com rajadas bem fortes e muita chuva.


----------



## Rachie (27 Nov 2014 às 16:51)

MSantos disse:


> Por agora o vento está fraco e devido ao quadrante de onde sopra (Sul), trás consigo o cheiro enjoativo da fabrica de pasta de papel de Setúbal.



Ui, chega aí? :O
Eu cresci em Pegões e sempre a vida inteira ouvi dizer que quando se sentia o cheiro da fábrica do papel é porque vinha chuva. E era direitinho! Mesmo que estivesse céu limpo  Mas não pensei que chegasse a Benavente. Mas já tenho sentido em Almada também.


----------



## rbsmr (27 Nov 2014 às 16:53)

Por Lisboa, para já, a montanha pariu um rato. Hoje ainda não caiu pinga. 
Entretanto, a 10 Km a Norte de Torres Vedras - Cabeça Gorda - 
989 hpa
12ºC
Rajada max.: 20.9 km/h
Vento: 16 km/h de Sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2014 às 16:56)

Céu encoberto e escuro. Vento fraco a moderado.

13.8ºC, 990.4hPa.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Nov 2014 às 16:57)

Falta pouco para começar a pingar.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 17:01)

Céu a WSW há 15 minutos. Entretanto já mudou, os cumulus abriram e deixam ver altostratus espessos.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 17:03)

A temperatura continua a subir, *13,5ºC*.
O vento já sopra a *32 km/h*


----------



## Iuri (27 Nov 2014 às 17:03)

Ao largo da Parede


----------



## Candy (27 Nov 2014 às 17:04)

StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes.
> Atenção ao sinal de alarme: as gaivotas NÃO estão no campo! Dispersaram para o interior, meteram-se nos sítios mais escondidos e protegidos; nem uma se vê a voar, nada. Elas sentem a queda da pressão atmosférica.
> Céu estruturado e muito escuro no horizonte. Vento ainda só moderado de sul.


Vou agora ao Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 17:05)

Boa tarde.
Em Almada a temperatura é de 13,4 e a pressão está nos 991hPa.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 17:06)

Boas

Vamos então ao seguimento deste "temporal" 

A pressão por aqui vai em 990,1hpa o vento tem vindo a aumentar, a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 32km/h 

14,6ºC e humidade nos 79%

0,2mm


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2014 às 17:06)

Boa tarde.

*990 hPa* de pressão e... maior acalmia não podia haver. 

Por agora...

13,7ºC de temperatura e 75% de humidade. Céu encoberto.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 17:10)

Off-topic: ondas 15 a 16m pontualmente na costa norte da Madeira! (aviso vermelho, claro)


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 17:11)

Vento com rajadas mais do que moderadas em Carcavelos neste momento. Praticamente já está quase noite.


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Nov 2014 às 17:11)

As trevas a chegarem...


----------



## Firefigther (27 Nov 2014 às 17:12)

Por aqui temperatura a descer 13.3º e Pressao 990.0 hPa e a descer. Gaivotas foram-se daqui.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Nov 2014 às 17:14)

Céu a ficar carregado a Oeste.
Ainda não chove mas a precipitação já deve estar bem próxima de começar.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 17:14)

Candy disse:


> Vou agora ao Cabo Carvoeiro.



Chuva chega em 10 minutos, vento estava de oeste 32 Km/h, agora deve estar muito mais. Cuidado.


----------



## Zapiao (27 Nov 2014 às 17:14)

13.7C e 988mb. Quando baixar dos 985mb é considerado "tempestade" no meu barómetro aneroide.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 17:17)

Rajada de *44 km/h.*
Pré-aquecimento.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Nov 2014 às 17:19)

Por aqui vento que estava fraco a começar ficar moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 17:22)

Bem...começa a ficar ventania, rajada de *56 km/h*.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Nov 2014 às 17:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem...começa a ficar ventania, rajada de *56 km/h*.



Ixo para os teus lados está a ficar forte. Por aqui vento ainda moderado.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 17:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de *44 km/h.*
> Pré-aquecimento.



Rajadas fortes. Penso que a frente não demorará muito a passar.


----------



## Candy (27 Nov 2014 às 17:29)

Edtamos assim
De sul para norte


----------



## Portugal Storms (27 Nov 2014 às 17:31)

Aqui por Palmela está a aproximar-se rápido e o vento a intensificar-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 17:31)

Já chove fraco por aqui.
Vento médio nos *39 km/h*.

Edit: rajada de *55 km/h*


----------



## PedroAP7 (27 Nov 2014 às 17:31)

Chuva fraca e inconsistente por aqui agora, vento moderado.


----------



## Candy (27 Nov 2014 às 17:32)

Muito vento no cabo carvoeiro!


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 17:33)

Vento forte.
Chuva começou de repente, moderada.

Litoral de Cascais e Sintra é a primeira zona a receber a chuva.


----------



## FlavioAreias (27 Nov 2014 às 17:33)

Por Abrantes temos uma PA de 988.46mb
Temperatura 10.8ºC
Vento Quase nulo com o céu carregado de tons cinzento..

Será que as previsões se confirmam...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2014 às 17:34)

Por aqui tudo calmo ainda, vento fraco a nulo. Nota-se a nuvens a ficarem bem escuras.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 17:38)

Acumulado total da precipitação pode ficar aquém das previsões, felizmente. Vento é o problema.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Nov 2014 às 17:44)

Por aqui já se sente alguns pingos a cair na rua.
Vento Moderado.


----------



## aqpcb (27 Nov 2014 às 17:49)

Por aqui tudo calmo Palmela Quinta do Anjo


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 17:49)

Pressão *988,9hPa

Rajada máxima 34km/h
*


----------



## Candy (27 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

StormRic disse:


> Chuva chega em 10 minutos, vento estava de oeste 32 Km/h, agora deve estar muito mais. Cuidado.


Comeca a chover neste momento, junto à EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro.
Vento forte e rajadas bastante fortes que abanam o carro!


----------



## Zapiao (27 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

Vento quase nulo por aqui.


----------



## ct5iul (27 Nov 2014 às 17:52)

Boa tarde

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: *14.4 ºC*
Temp Mini: *9.6ºC*
Rajada Máxima: *18.5 km/h
*
Temp atual 12.9ºC 17:45

Pressão: *983.4Hpa* 17:45
Intensidade do Vento: 11.2 km/h 17:45
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: SSE
Temperatura do vento: 10.7ºC 17:45
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.0ºC 17:45
Humidade Relativa:85% 17:45
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 17:45
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## Candy (27 Nov 2014 às 17:53)

Estão várias embarcações, de pesca, a rumar a terra neste momento.


----------



## Zapiao (27 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

Hoje vai verificar-se inversão barometrica, não acham?


----------



## Candy (27 Nov 2014 às 17:55)

Aumenta a chuva e o vento. 
Vento de E//SE, aqui.
Vou embora pq está a começar a soprar mt forte!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Nov 2014 às 17:57)

Já chove moderadamente.
Vento continua moderado.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 17:58)

Chuva moderada, vento moderado de sul com rajadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2014 às 18:07)

O @Duarte Sousa relata chuva intensa com algum vento em Chelas.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 18:08)

chove moderado em Lisboa


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

Pressão: *987,7hPa
*
Rajada máxima 39km/h

Precipitação 1,6mm


----------



## casr26 (27 Nov 2014 às 18:57)

Vai chovendo no Oeste pela zona de Cadaval, intensificou um pouco agora nestes últimos momentos!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2014 às 19:54)

Pressão em queda: *985 hPa*.

*6,4 mm* acumulados e 13,6ºC de temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 19:54)

Muito vento por aqui,  sopra a *47 km/h! (GFS, o mais certeiro na velocidade do vento, como sempre)*
Rajada máxima: *65 km/h*
Acumulado: *5 mm*


----------



## Candy (27 Nov 2014 às 19:54)

Já temos fórum


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Nov 2014 às 19:55)

Candy disse:


> Já temos fórum


Finalmente!


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Nov 2014 às 19:55)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade.. muito frio na rua..


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 19:56)

Pressão: *985,4hPa
*
Rajada máxima:* 51km/h
*
Precipitação: *2,2mm*


----------



## casr26 (27 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

yr.no a retirar chuva na zona Oeste


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

Pressão nos 986 hPa.É só descer....


----------



## Zapiao (27 Nov 2014 às 20:01)

O meu barometro aneroide marca 985mb o que equivale na sua escala a "Tempestade" 

Ecos do radar em tons amarelos.


----------



## Candy (27 Nov 2014 às 20:05)

Pressão 976.52hPa

Está friooooooooo...


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 20:07)

Rachie disse:


> Ui, chega aí? :O
> Eu cresci em Pegões e sempre a vida inteira ouvi dizer que quando se sentia o cheiro da fábrica do papel é porque vinha chuva. E era direitinho! Mesmo que estivesse céu limpo  Mas não pensei que chegasse a Benavente. Mas já tenho sentido em Almada também.



É raro mas por vezes chega cá quando o vento está moderado de Sul, eu não estou bem em Benavente, estou 14km a Sul e a cerca de 40km da fabrica de Setúbal.


----------



## MicaMito (27 Nov 2014 às 20:07)

será esta linha o pico da instabilidade?


----------



## Zapiao (27 Nov 2014 às 20:09)

Candy disse:


> Pressão 976.52hPa


De onde retiraste esse valor? Nao corresponde ao actual.


----------



## overcast (27 Nov 2014 às 20:11)

Descida ainda mais abrupta da pressão nas últimas horas!

Neste momento* 982.7 hPa.
*
Abaixo observa-se a evolução nas últimas 24 horas:


*

*


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2014 às 20:11)

Chove fraco e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.

984.8hPa em descida média de -1.8hPa/hr.


----------



## Microburst (27 Nov 2014 às 20:12)

Zapiao disse:


> O meu barometro aneroide marca 985mb o que equivale na sua escala a "Tempestade"
> 
> Ecos do radar em tons amarelos.



O meu acabou de atingir o mesmo, e se estivermos pacientemente a olhar para ele continua a descer. Diria que agora se encontra nos 984,7hpa. Temperatura está nos 13,9ºC, humidade 93%, vento moderado, por vezes com rajadas, de Sul (180º/181º), e precipitação acumulada até ao momento 4,2mm, nada de especial.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 20:12)

Acabo de ter a partir de agora RECORD de pressão atmosférica na minha estação desde Dezembro de 2009

Pressão: *984,9hPa

2,4mm*


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 20:15)

por Lisboa chove moderado, com algum vento


----------



## Microburst (27 Nov 2014 às 20:16)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade, tal como o vento, *984,3hpa*. A diferença em 24 horas é de quase 20hpa, impressionante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2014 às 20:17)

A temperatura na Amadora chegou aos 13,8ºC.
Pressão ja vai nos *981 hPa* e continua a baixar.

Começou a chover de modo fraco ás 17h30 e já era moderado às 18h. Depois voltou a chuva fraca e às 18h30 já voltou a chuva moderamente e já se viam poças bem grandes! Acumulado de *7,9 mm* até agora! 

Chove moderado agora, mesmo que não haja periodos de precipitação forte, não vai parar de chover durante um longo periodo de tempo! A parte mais forte da frente deve atingir-nos às 21h-00h pelo menos é o que se prevê.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

Já chove bem por aqui com vento moderado a forte à mistura.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 20:21)

*12,7ºC*
Vento forte
*6 mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2014 às 20:29)

Começou a chuviscar á 10 minutos, mas ainda nada de significativo. O vento tambem aumentou de intensidade.
Passando agora a chuva fraca.
Nota-se bem o que baixou a temperatura minima,(na rua) porque dentro de casa a lareira faz milagres.


----------



## fhff (27 Nov 2014 às 20:32)

985,3 hPa e a descer. Chove fraco, pela zona de Alenquer. Já apanhei chuva intensa em Sintra e Mafra.


----------



## overcast (27 Nov 2014 às 20:36)

Registo agora *981,7 hPA.*

Impressionante como condiz com o GFS quase às décimas.
Chuva moderada e vento forte.
Aparentemente teremos agora o período com mais vento.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 20:37)

Vento muito forte em Carcavelos. A chuva é varrida, sobe e desce.

Está a chegar a Cascais a frente:


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2014 às 20:41)

3.0mm e chove com alguma intensidade.

Vento moderado, 983.9hPa.


----------



## RickStorm (27 Nov 2014 às 20:46)

StormRic disse:


> Vento muito forte em Carcavelos. A chuva é varrida, sobe e desce.
> 
> Está a chegar a Cascais a frente:



É possivel prever quanto tempo essa frente irá ficar na zona? Só pergunto porque tenho que levar os meus cães à rua e estou a ver que hoje vão tomar banho...


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 20:47)

Vinte minutos atrás:


----------



## MicaMito (27 Nov 2014 às 20:50)

-983hPa
-Vento moderado com rajadas fortes espaçadas
-chuva moderada 
em outras situações com este valor já andava tudo pelo ar com o vento e chuva forte é curioso este evento pois não tem valores a condizer com a pressão!


----------



## rbsmr (27 Nov 2014 às 20:52)

980 hpa
rajada máxima. 38.6 km/h
velocidade média. 12 km/h
3 mm acumulado
12ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 20:52)

Rajadas fortissimas, rajada maxima de *88 km/h, *agora mesmo*.*


----------



## MicaMito (27 Nov 2014 às 20:53)

A zona centro a levar com a potência é fininha mas aparenta ser potente!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2014 às 20:54)

O extremo litoral Lisboeta está a registar rajadas de 80 a 90 km/h. Alcabideche com *88 km/h*.


----------



## Iuri (27 Nov 2014 às 20:54)

Por aqui (Estoril) o vento está a intensificar-se.

Edit: vento virou. Chuva forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 20:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> O extremo litoral Lisboeta está a registar rajadas de 80 a 90 km/h. Alcabideche com *88 km/h*.



Sim é aqui, isto está muito perigoso.


----------



## dASk (27 Nov 2014 às 20:58)

O vento aqui também tem aumentado mas sem rajadas muito fortes. A área metropolitana de Lisboa tem levado água com fartura nos últimos tempos. Não nos podemos queixar se Dezembro for seco.. Por agora chuva moderada a forte de gota grossa e a linha está brutal isto vai ser potente à sua passagem. Já está a estrar no cabo da roca...


----------



## Portugal Storms (27 Nov 2014 às 20:59)

MicaMito disse:


> -983hPa
> -Vento moderado com rajadas fortes espaçadas
> -chuva moderada
> em outras situações com este valor já andava tudo pelo ar com o vento e chuva forte é curioso este evento pois não tem valores a condizer com a pressão!


Pelo video do *StormRic *e a rajada registada pelo *jonas_87* não sei não*...*


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 21:02)

Aí vem ela:


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Nov 2014 às 21:02)

Por aqui as rajadas de vento são bem fortes e começam a meter respeito.
Períodos de chuva por vezes fortes.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

MicaMito disse:


> -983hPa
> -Vento moderado com rajadas fortes espaçadas
> -chuva moderada
> em outras situações com este valor já andava tudo pelo ar com o vento e chuva forte é curioso este evento pois não tem valores a condizer com a pressão!


Apesar de ser uma depressão cavada, não tem grande gradiente barométrico, portanto o vento não será extremamente forte.


----------



## COENTRO (27 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

A Sintra já chegou


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

Chuva extremamente forte neste momento, puxada a vento. Rajadas certamente próximas dos *100 km/h*.

 

*13,7 mm* acumulados e *983 hPa* de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:04)

em Lisboa chove bem puxado a vento


----------



## overcast (27 Nov 2014 às 21:04)

Chove muito forte há cerca de 10 minutos.
Deve estar bonito no jogo do Estoril. 
Nota-se bem a iluminação do estádio na cortina de chuva.
A pressão aumentou ligeiramente para *983 hPa*.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Nov 2014 às 21:04)

Que diluvio acompanhado de vento forte!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:07)

Foram minutos incriveis, o vento médio tocou nos 62 km/h, não é novo, pois quando ha forte nortada o vento aproxima-se desse valor.
Acumulado:* 21 mm*
T.actual: *10,1ºC*


----------



## Garcia (27 Nov 2014 às 21:07)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Que diluvio acompanhado de vento forte!



tá a chegar aqui neste momento também..


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2014 às 21:09)

981,9 hpa, um belo valor e uma bela chuva que vai caindo.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 21:10)

Chegou, vento rodou e soprou fortíssimo, ouviu-se ramos a partirem-se e objectos a voar. Chuva forte.

Dilúvio!


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2014 às 21:11)

Chove moderado a forte e a frente ainda não chegou !

13.2ºC.


----------



## Portugal Storms (27 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

Tenho estado a acompanhar a webcam da praia de Carcavelos e está um autentico dilúvio .

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-carcavelos/


----------



## AndreaSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Por aqui as rajadas de vento são bem fortes e começam a meter respeito.
> Períodos de chuva por vezes fortes.


Confirmo. Isto de um momento para o outro ficou bera!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

overcast disse:


> Chove muito forte há cerca de 10 minutos.
> Deve estar bonito no jogo do Estoril.
> Nota-se bem a iluminação do estádio na cortina de chuva.
> A pressão aumentou ligeiramente para *983 hPa*.



O relvado ficou assim...


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

Temporal por aqui agora!

Pressão:* 983,3hPa
*
Rajada máxima: *61km/h
*
Precipitação:*6,0mm*


----------



## NunoBrito (27 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

*983.2 hPa
23.6mm acumulado*


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 21:15)

Esgotos a transbordar.


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:15)

Vento a intensificar-se e a pressão continua a descida acentuada,neste momento vai com 981,6hPa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:15)

Diluvio total! Graças a deus que não há quase ninguém na rua! Chuva muito forte e vento com rajadas fortes! Estradas todas inundadas


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 21:16)

miguel disse:


> Temporal por aqui agora!
> 
> Pressão:* 983,3hPa
> *
> ...



O que quer que esteja aí, ainda não é nada, a frente vai a caminho...


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2014 às 21:16)

*20,8 mm* acumulados. 

A temperatura caiu mais de 2ºC em poucos minutos. *11,2ºC* actuais.

A acalmar neste momento. Com a passagem da frente a pressão subiu um pouco. *984 hPa* por agora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:18)

A rotunda já está toda alagada, a água já chega às portas dos carros... Pena não poder gravar, a luz é insuficiente


----------



## nunol (27 Nov 2014 às 21:19)

Pela matinha ainda não começou a cair forte,apenas uma chuva persistente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2014 às 21:20)

Vendaval e dilúvio autênticos, brutal


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 21:21)

Demorou apenas 5 minutos a saltarem as tampas dos esgotos. Tudo inundado agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:22)

*10,0ºC* e vento fraco. 
*22 mm*


----------



## Garcia (27 Nov 2014 às 21:23)

tudo calmo agora..


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Nov 2014 às 21:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vendaval e dilúvio autênticos, brutal


Brutal por loures!!! Wow! Bem que dilúvio


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:25)

Por aqui não chove assim tanto......,mas chove


----------



## casr26 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:26)

Chuva batida agora com alm a na zona de Cadaval com chuva bem batida!


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 21:26)

Acalmou, vento e chuva, de oeste.
Esgotos continuam a transbordar.


----------



## dASk (27 Nov 2014 às 21:27)

Ainda não entrou na margem sul, mas está quase... estou em pulgas pra ver a força desta frente! Vai ser rápido mas intenso, e os terrenos já estão saturadíssimos!!


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Nov 2014 às 21:28)

Acalmou. Continua a chover moderado mas acalmou aquele dilúvio. Lama e agua por todo o lado em apenas 10 minutos. Ate fazia fumo eheh


----------



## flak (27 Nov 2014 às 21:28)

Comeca a chuver com alguma intencidade em Tomar.


----------



## Geopower (27 Nov 2014 às 21:28)

chuva torrencial por Telheiras.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:29)

chuva torrencial agora em Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:29)

A estação da Assafora(Magoito)Sintra, tambem registou uma rajada superior a *80 km/h*, rajada maxima de *84,6 km/h

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL17*
___

Entretanto aqui na redondezas:


----------



## CapitaoChuva (27 Nov 2014 às 21:30)

Estou parado no carro, aqui na Venda Nova, à espera que pare de chover. Dilúvio TOTAL.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:31)

epa o vaso queria fugir da varanda ahah


----------



## dASk (27 Nov 2014 às 21:31)

A ver pelo radar está a tornar-se mais larga a frente a entrar na margem sul neste momento!


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Nov 2014 às 21:32)

E volta a chover forte e feio!! Estamos no pico do evento?


----------



## rbsmr (27 Nov 2014 às 21:33)

Pressão: 981 hpa
temperatura: 11ºC
Rajada máxima: 48.3 km/h
7 mm acumulados


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:34)

Agora sim, cai em força e vento forte também.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 21:34)

A frente ganha força em terra por estar a ser travada. A chegar a Almada agora, quase em Setúbal.

Lisboa já deve ter inundações.


----------



## Geopower (27 Nov 2014 às 21:35)

continua a chuva forte a atingir Lisboa em força. Vento fraco. O que vale é que a maré já está a baixar (a preia mar foi às 18:52). Assim há mais escoamento das águas pluviais.


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

Em cima de Almada  !


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

As traseiras do meu prédio estão alagadas. A minha rua parece um Ribeiro! Há muito tempo que não se via um mês de Novembro assim...


----------



## Rachie (27 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

que lindooo super torrenciall


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Nov 2014 às 21:38)

A chuva torrencial não para há 20 minutos!


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Nov 2014 às 21:38)

Pessoal alguem sabe se o pior ja passou e foi isto o pico?  Vou ter que ir conduzir por umas horas


----------



## casr26 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:42)

Pela zona Oeste no Cadaval já temos acalmia... vento moderado mas a chuva deu tréguas, daqui a pouco lá vem mais um pequeno round antes da bonança




jotenko disse:


> Afinal não estou sozinho, tinha dado boleia a um colega e já não me lembrava.



Jotenko desde que ele não se chateie está uma boa noite para fazer naturalismo


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 21:44)

Vem lá uma segunda linha de chuva, não sei se será já a segunda frente fria:


----------



## nunol (27 Nov 2014 às 21:46)

Cai forte e feio na matinha há cerca de 15m.


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:47)

Bem que diluvio.. mais uma chuvada que vai dar que falar..


----------



## casr26 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:48)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal alguem sabe se o pior ja passou e foi isto o pico?  Vou ter que ir conduzir por umas horas




Amigo ainda vem aí outro round, não como este mas eu aguardaria mais um pouco antes de arrancar até porque não deverá demorar muito a chegar e a sua passagem também não será muito demorada!


----------



## dASk (27 Nov 2014 às 21:48)

Pela experiência que tenho adquirido isto vai dar "estrilho" é no Alentejo, onde por certo vai fortalecer...


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:48)

É possível haver inundações na zona de Lisboa segundo as imagens radar do ipma.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 21:48)

Boas!

Início de noite com chuva e vento por aqui também, penso que o pico da precipitação ainda não terá chegado aqui, já que ainda não houve chuva torrencial apenas tem sido moderada e persistente.

Neste momento registo 12.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 21:50)

Alguns segundos antes da rotação do vento (às 21:07):


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Nov 2014 às 21:51)

E eu feito parvo fui-me fazer à estrada para Lisboa pela Marginal... Enfim. Para esquecer, tive de encostar na GALP do Alto da Boa Viagem... Já existem vários rios, agora é esperar que a chuva acalme.


----------



## Candy (27 Nov 2014 às 21:52)

Aqui chuva e vento, mas nada fora do normal, no centro de Peniche.
Está vento sim, mas vim agora da rua com chapéu e o vento não faz força no chapéu. A chuva cai normalmente. 
Ao fim da tarde, no Cabo Carvoeiro era tudo muito diferente.


----------



## dASk (27 Nov 2014 às 21:53)

Chegou agora à Moita! qualquer coisa de incrível...


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 21:53)

Rotação do vento, salta de Sul para Oeste, intensifica-se... (ainda 21:07)

(vídeo correcto agora)


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:53)

*25 mm*

Grande Novembro este, e de seguida, noites frias, maravilha.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Nov 2014 às 21:55)

Vi um jipe na Quinta Grande em Alfragide, a encostar junto duma zona alta... Aqueles tipos pareciam pessoal que gosta disto!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2014 às 21:56)

Chegou aqui ! Chuva torrencial e vento forte.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 21:58)

Candy disse:


> Aqui chuva e vento, mas nada fora do normal, no centro de Peniche.
> Está vento sim, mas vim agora da rua com chapéu e o vento não faz força no chapéu. A chuva cai normalmente.
> Ao fim da tarde, no Cabo Carvoeiro era tudo muito diferente.



A frente em Peniche foi mais fraca que pela região de Lisboa, vê-se bem no radar. Também se vê como está a ser travada e se demora em Lisboa e na península de Setúbal.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (27 Nov 2014 às 21:59)

Em Almada chove muito há pelo menos meia hora. As ruas da minha zona parecem rios.


----------



## AndreaSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 21:59)

@MIGUEL_DKs , como vão as coisas por aí? Aqui não estou a conseguir aperceber-me de grande coisa.


----------



## Nonnu (27 Nov 2014 às 22:01)

Aqui no Barreiro não se passou nada de especial
Apenas um aumento da chuva durante 4 ou 5 minutos, nada de espetacular, e agora voltou ao normal, chuva certinha mas normal
O vento também normal, apenas uma rajada as 21:47 de 56 Km/h, agora voltou aos 10 Km/h
Sigo o dia com 19 mm chuva
982,6 Mb
11 Cº


----------



## thunderstorm87 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:03)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Em Almada chove muito há pelo menos meia hora. As ruas da minha zona parecem rios.



Boas aqui pela minha zona tambem foi assim ha cerca de dez minutos.em que zona estás a reportar?


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 22:03)

Pressão: *981,4hPa
*
Rajada máxima: *63km/h
*
Precipitação:* 9,6mm*


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 22:03)

Tudo pelos ares nos primeiros 10 segundos (estava a ver que o poste da bandeira também ia). E o dilúvio estava a chegar...


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2014 às 22:04)

Choveu torrencialmente durante vários minutos e as ruas estão alagadas.

A temperatura está a descer acentuadamente, 11.8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 22:05)

miguel disse:


> Pressão: *981,4hPa
> *
> Rajada máxima: *63km/h
> *
> Precipitação:* 9,6mm*



Está quase quase em Setúbal:


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 22:07)

Continua a chover e agora forte. Muito fria esta chuva.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:07)

2ª parte do jogo do estoril adiado para amanhã às 16h, por causa do estado do relvado que a chuva forte provocou

por agora em Lisboa, bem mais calmo


----------



## Rapido (27 Nov 2014 às 22:08)

StormRic disse:


> Está quase quase em Setúbal:



Aqui na zona mais baixa da cidade já havia ruas bem alagadas há uma hora atrás.....se chegar aqui bem forte tenho de ir buscar um bote de borracha! :P


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:09)

StormRic disse:


> Tudo pelos ares nos primeiros 10 segundos (estava a ver que o poste da bandeira também ia). E o dilúvio estava a chegar...



Não é só a bandeira, também era o semáfaro @StormRic


----------



## casr26 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:09)

Zona Oeste pelas imediações de Cadaval vai pingalhando mas nada de grande relevância


----------



## cactus (27 Nov 2014 às 22:10)

aqui a chuva pegou fraco desde as 17 horas e nunca mais parou tem tido fases mais intensas . agora chove moderado a forte puxada a vento com rajadas , e parece-me que está mais fresco . ( é estranho com esta chuva e vento a temperatura ter caído ).


----------



## Jaime Manuel (27 Nov 2014 às 22:11)

Em Setúbal , algum vento não muito forte e chuva , mas a tal frente já cá devia ter chegado, há alguns minutos, mas nada.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:11)

O vento está nulo, incrivel.
*27 mm
10,8ºC*
Chuva fraca


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:12)

Muita e muita chuva.. e frio..
Vento? nada de especial..


----------



## Rachie (27 Nov 2014 às 22:14)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boas aqui pela minha zona tambem foi assim ha cerca de dez minutos.em que zona estás a reportar?


Tal como aqui. A minha rua ainda por cima é a descer.
Almada a bombar com repórteres!


----------



## Zapiao (27 Nov 2014 às 22:16)

Por Coimbra só chuvisca, acho que a montanha pariu um rato por aqui


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:17)

Torna chover bem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2014 às 22:17)

Belém (clicar para reproduzir):


----------



## panzer4 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:19)

por aqui em  Lousada(distrito do porto) tudo calmo com vento moderado,sem registo de chuva, e aguardando pela animaçao!


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:19)

A bombar de repórteres?Podes explicar?


----------



## ThunderFreak (27 Nov 2014 às 22:20)

Está a demorar a chegar


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:20)

volta a chover com mais intensidade, mas nada comparado com abocado


----------



## fhff (27 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

Em Sintra levo 27 mm acumulados.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

AndreaSantos disse:


> @MIGUEL_DKs , como vão as coisas por aí? Aqui não estou a conseguir aperceber-me de grande coisa.



Curiosamente o vento acalmou bastante.
Entretanto continua a chover moderadamente embora por vezes com períodos fortes.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:23)

Rachie disse:


> Tal como aqui. A minha rua ainda por cima é a descer.
> Almada a bombar com repórteres!



Pelo menos na Cova da Piedade estou eu aqui.Agora está tudo mais calmo.Será que vem lá mais??


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:23)

Na estação do meu filho ,na Cova da Piedade (que hoje consegui que voltasse a emitir dados para a rede ) já acumulou 23mm .


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 22:24)

Chove forte agora em Santo Estêvão!


----------



## Geopower (27 Nov 2014 às 22:24)

volta a chuva forte. Segundo o radar será a 2ª linha de instabilidade da frente fria a passar.


----------



## Jaime Manuel (27 Nov 2014 às 22:26)

Um pouco mias vento e mais chuva, deve estar a chegar.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

pelo radar deve estar a desabar bem lá para a minha casa na Fajarda


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:34)

Com a passagem da 1ª frente fria a temperatura desceu 3ºC em poucos minutos. Causam inundações em todo lado. Amadora segue com 40mm
Pressão chegou aos 979 hPa
*A 2ª frente a passar neste momento *


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:36)

Estive a consultar o histórico anual(2014) de rajada máxima, a rajada de hoje, ficou num honroso 6º lugar

*117 km/h* – 9 Fevereiro

*105 km/h* – 9 Fevereiro

*101,5 km/h* –  9 Fevereiro

*96,9 km/h* – 9 Fevereiro

*91,7 km/h* – 10 de Maio (Nortada)

*88,2 km/h* – 27 de Novembro


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:38)

Estação de queluz apanhou uma rajada de* 66km/h*, agora o vento é quase nulo...


----------



## Rachie (27 Nov 2014 às 22:42)

meko60 disse:


> A bombar de repórteres?Podes explicar?


Repórteres meteorológicos (somos cada vez mais membros de Almada).
Não me referia a reporteres a serio. Expliquei-me mal


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 22:45)

Em Setúbal é o caos lol sirenes de bombeiros por toda a parte

Precipitação até agora 31,6mm e chove bem ainda!!


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 22:47)




----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:47)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL17 - rajada de *84.6km/h* em Assafora perto da Ericeira


----------



## Jaime Manuel (27 Nov 2014 às 22:48)

Vento quase nulo neste momento , a chuva continua a cair bem , mas não com a intensidade de há uns dias atrás. A temperatura baixou um pouco , mas até agora longe do que eu pensava que se iria passar, (ainda bem)


----------



## jpalhais (27 Nov 2014 às 22:50)

Foi só isto? alguem viu o vento?


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 22:50)

Ainda não parou de chover em Carcavelos, mais dispersas as gotas mas grandes. As nascentes dos esgotos pluviais já acalmaram, os carros vão partindo as supensões ao passar nos buracos tapados com a água


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 22:51)

Pressão: *981,6hpa*

Precipitação: *32,2mm*

Rajada máxima: *63km/H*


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:53)

isto parece aqueles filmes do fim do mundo, primeiro era calmaria total, depois desabou a chover com muito vento à mistura e agora calmaria de novo, até parece que está à espera que aconteça mais algo a seguir


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:53)

Rachie disse:


> Repórteres meteorológicos (somos cada vez mais membros de Almada).
> Não me referia a reporteres a serio. Expliquei-me mal



Ah ,ok  pensei que se tivesse passado alguma coisa mais anormal que justificasse reportagem......mas sim estamos em força aqui em Almada .


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:56)

A estação da Parede já vai nos *287 mm*, brutal, com o animado pos-frontal de amanha, onde é que isto vai parar.


----------



## Reportorio (27 Nov 2014 às 22:58)

Alguem na zona de Almada me informe da pressão atomosferica ou a mi nha estação está maluca ou já há muito que não via nada assim.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2014 às 22:59)

Boa noite!
Fui para Loures no início do temporal e voltei agora debaixo de temporal... há tanto louco na estrada! 
Acidente junto ao Mac de Oeiras na Marginal, está tudo inundado na saída para o centro da vila, cuidado no final da CREL, a Marginal há sitios(km´s) que parece um rio nomeadamente em Paço de Arcos, a "m****" da calcada portuguesa toda desfeita, bocados de pedra espalhados um pouco por todo o lado...


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:59)

*980,9 hPa* .


----------



## Brites (27 Nov 2014 às 22:59)

Boa noite reporteres...  
E Pombal (Leiria) nao sobra nada para estes lados...?


----------



## FlavioAreias (27 Nov 2014 às 23:00)

Por estes lados tudo calmo.
Pouca Chuva que acumula 1.6mm na ultima hora
Temperatura 10.4º
Rajada de Vento de 33.6km/h mas vento de 15.6km/h
Pressão Atmosferica de 980.40mb e tem vindo a descer

Será que ainda bem pra ca alguma coisa?


----------



## ct5iul (27 Nov 2014 às 23:00)

Meteo Ajuda

Pressão: 976,6hpa

Precipitação: 18,30mm

Rajada máxima: 42.6km/H.


----------



## AndreaSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 23:02)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Curiosamente o vento acalmou bastante.
> Entretanto continua a chover moderadamente embora por vezes com períodos fortes.


Pois... Já vi que sim.


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:03)

Reportorio disse:


> Alguem na zona de Almada me informe da pressão atomosferica ou a mi nha estação está maluca ou já há muito que não via nada assim.



Qual é o valor que tens?


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:03)

chove moderado em Lisboa agora


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:09)

Parou por aqui.. apos longas horas!


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:11)

volta a chuva.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

voltou mas ate agora apenas moderada.será que vai intensificar se?


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Nov 2014 às 23:14)

StormRic disse:


> Alguns segundos antes da rotação do vento (às 21:07):



O que eu não dava para apanhar algo assim, quando faço a voltinha pela marginal - CRoca e agora com um suporte para a máquina fotográfica poder filmar em condições , mas calmas porque mesmo de jipe os lençóis de água desequilibra-o bastante,

ainda levei a máquina caso apanha-se algum diluvio a caminho de casa, mas ainda estava tranquilo entre as 19:10h -19:30h.


----------



## AndréGM22 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:14)

São poucas as palavras para descrever a forma como choveu por estes lados de Vila Franca de Xira aquando da passagem da 1ª frente felizmente não durou mais que 15 minutos com aquela intensidade senão certamente teríamos problemas, nesta zona urbana onde desaguam várias ribeiras no rio tejo e que com a chuvada certamente ficaram com um caudal assinável.

Por agora vai chovendo fraco


----------



## srr (27 Nov 2014 às 23:16)

FlavioAreias disse:


> Por estes lados tudo calmo.
> Pouca Chuva que acumula 1.6mm na ultima hora
> Temperatura 10.4º
> Rajada de Vento de 33.6km/h mas vento de 15.6km/h
> ...


Meteoabrantes Acumula 6 mm,,,,onde estas?


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:20)

A pressão ainda em queda......980,2hPa!


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 23:22)

Em Setúbal já vou com *35,8mm*, superou as minhas expectativas em chuva mas em vento ficou um pouco aquém, apenas 63km/h

10,9ºC
*981,1hpa*

Amanha o pós frontal vai ser muito interessante com aguaceiros granizo e trovoadas... atenção ao granizo pode acumular bastante em alguma célula muito localizada


----------



## FlavioAreias (27 Nov 2014 às 23:24)

srr disse:


> Meteoabrantes Acumula 6 mm,,,,onde estas?


Estou no Rossio ao Sul do Tejo.

Nao consigo ver a pagina da meteo Abrantes.. estou a guiar-me pela do Sardoal


----------



## criz0r (27 Nov 2014 às 23:26)

Boa noite, vim agora do ginásio com uma valente chuvada, não vi o "grosso" do que passou por aqui mas vi a chuva torrencial de lá de dentro e agora quando saí as ruas eram rios autênticos. Gostava de saber como está a baixa de Corroios e a Cova da Piedade. Vai chovendo moderado, vento fraco e 11,7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 23:29)

Chuva

mais chuva

parou de chover há um quarto de hora, já há piquetes a reporem as tampas dos esgotos e polícia a dar apoio (moral?) aos condutores com suspensões partidas...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (27 Nov 2014 às 23:32)

Thunderstorm, aqui Pragal.


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Nov 2014 às 23:32)

É muito raro ver os barómetros a baixar tanto, só por curiosidade a pressão atmosférica vista por diferentes barómetros, sensivelmente pelas 22:30h

barómetro aneroide







estação Oregon BAR928






e pelo altímetro - barómetro do jipe






choveu bastante a partir das 21:00h , desta vez acertaram por perto nos avisos, e a temperatura regista sensivelmente pouco mais de 9º. calmíssimo agora e algum nevoeiro no topo da serra da Amoreira.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:34)

parou de chover agora tudo calmo agora


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 23:37)

Detectam-se várias EMA com problemas de registo nos pluviómetros, estragos do vento talvez. A par de 15,1mm em Lisboa Geofísico, zero na Gago Coutinho e 0,8mm na Amadora; 14,4mm na Praia da Rainha, Almada.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:40)

Vento nulo
*10,3ºC
28 mm
*


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 23:44)

'Nascentes' de Carcavelos:

'Ribeiras' de Carcavelos:

Carcavelos surfing! 

Hoje não há poente em fogo, só água


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:44)

Vento nulo e ainda chuvisca. Acumulado chegou aos *42,4mm* na Amadora.

A pressão atingiu os 978 hPa agora. 

Também reparei que o site do IPMA deixou de funcionar por breves momentos, provavelmente devido aos servidores estarem cheios.
Infelizmente as estações da Amadora e de Lisboa Gago Coutinho não funcionaram 

O pior já passou, agora é só esperar pelos aguaceiros pós frontais!

PS: Já estão a vir aguaceiros para a capital, isto não para!


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 23:45)

Chuva mais fraca mas persistente ainda!

*37,0mm
11,0ºC
981,1hpa deve chegar aos 977hpa a meio da madrugada*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:49)

Esta ocorrência está demorada, o veiculo ainda não entrou no quartel.
Não me admirava nada que a ribeira de Manique tivesse galgado as margens.


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:53)

Boa noite.
Por aqui, temperatura atual de 11.6ºC, humidade relativa de 94% e pressão atmosférica de *979* hPa.


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2014 às 00:00)

elah parece que lá para os meus lados Fajarda (Coruche) vai ter uma segunda animação, pelo radar ganhou força de novo e dirige se para lá algo interessante


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Nov 2014 às 00:01)

O vento agora está bastante calmo. Agora chove de forma moderada.


----------



## Candy (28 Nov 2014 às 00:04)

Há cerca de 15 minutos caiu aqui um aguaceiro mais forte. Durou menos de 5 minutos e voltou a ser chuva moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 00:09)

Resumo do dia *27-11-14*

Temperatura minima: *7,7ºC* (minima do mês)
Temperatura máxima: *13,5ºC*
Rajada máxima: *88,2 km/ h* ( 6ª rajada mais intensa do ano)
Acumulado: *28 mm*
Acumulado mensal: *231 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 00:16)




----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2014 às 00:17)

WOW Setubal (Est. Fruticultura) acumulou *33,8mm em uma hora  às 23h *


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 00:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> WOW Setubal (Est. Fruticultura) acumulou *33,8mm em uma hora  às 23h *



Este valor não me convence, não sei..


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 00:21)

jonas_87 disse:


>





guisilva5000 disse:


> WOW Setubal (Est. Fruticultura) acumulou *33,8mm em uma hora  às 23h *



Confirmo. A zona apanhou primeiro com uma célula pré-frontal e depois a própria frente foi mais larga nessa área.


----------



## Tufao André (28 Nov 2014 às 00:22)

Boa noite!
Fim de tarde muito tempestuoso com chuva intensa (torrencial cerca de meia hora) e algum vento forte que rendeu *43 mm *até as 0h.
Ainda continua a chover embora apenas fraco a moderado, uma chuva constante desde as 17h... Uma pressão incrível de 979 hPa!!  Já fica para a historia!
Acumulado total de *305 mm!!! *


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 00:24)

StormRic disse:


> Confirmo. A zona apanhou primeiro com uma célula pré-frontal e depois a própria frente foi mais larga nessa área.



Sim, estive agora a consultar a estação do Miguel, e entre as 22h e 23, choveu a potes na região.


----------



## kelinha (28 Nov 2014 às 00:25)

Brites disse:


> Boa noite reporteres...
> E Pombal (Leiria) nao sobra nada para estes lados...?



"Meh"... Começou a chover pelas 10 e pouco, mas nada de especial... Chuvita normal... Vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2014 às 00:28)

Sim choveu mesmo muito, numa hora não acumulei tanto mas ontem acumulei um total de *37,6mm entre as 22 e as 23h acumulei a volta de 25mm
*
Destaque agora para a pressão que continua a descer *980,3hPa*


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 00:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Este valor não me convence, não sei..



Outros locais com esta frente podem ter acumulado em 60 minutos valores da ordem dos 20mm ou mais. Se naquela zona passou primeiro uma célula bastante localizada e colada à frente e se os 60 minutos de máximo ficarem exactamente encaixados numa hora padrão então os 33,8mm não me parecem estranhos. É o problema de os registos horários não serem praticamente nunca máximos horários, entendendo-se estes como máximos em 60 minutos. 30mm podem por exemplo distribuir-se por 16+14 em dois registos horários e aí não achamos nada estranho, mas se por acaso os 30mmm calham mesmo num só registo horário parecerá mais estranho mas não é.


----------



## Zapiao (28 Nov 2014 às 00:42)

kelinha disse:


> "Meh"... Começou a chover pelas 10 e pouco, mas nada de especial... Chuvita normal... Vento moderado.


Esta cidade é uma vergonha, nem o mau tempo quer nada conosco, cara colega

O que vale é que deu para ver que o meu barometro aneroide continua fiável como o 1º dia que o comprei (1997).


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 00:43)

O acumulado de Setúbal é de 48,8m até às 23h.

Várias estações da área de Lisboa falharam.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 00:54)

StormRic disse:


> O acumulado de Setúbal é de 48,8m até às 23h.
> 
> Várias estações da área de Lisboa falharam.



Ou seja, 280 mm de acumulado mensal?


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 00:57)

O cálculo pelo radar da precipitação acumulada na hora 22-23h confirma um máximo sobre Setúbal, ligeiramente para o interior, passando sobre a estação de fruticultura.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 01:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ou seja, 280 mm de acumulado mensal?



Sim, 279,6mm, ainda falta o acumulado até às 0h de hoje pois ainda choveu bem depois das 23h.

Lisboa Gago Coutinho fica com o total perdido e a série de Novembro vai para o lixo  , o registo de dia 27 é... 0,1mm 
Amadora também falhou, Geofísico já tinha a série tão truncada anteriormente que também vai para o lixo; Alvalade também; Ajuda continua a desconfiança nos valores. Portanto da área de Lisboa se não recorrermos às estações privadas não sabemos realmente quanto é que choveu em Novembro.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2014 às 01:10)

Aqui mesmo na cidade tenho um acumulado mensal de 229,0mm, não se esqueçam que essa estação não representa mesmo a cidade, ela ainda está um pouco longe!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 01:15)

miguel disse:


> Aqui mesmo na cidade tenho um acumulado mensal de 229,0mm, não se esqueçam que essa estação não representa mesmo a cidade, ela ainda está um pouco longe!


 Sim, tens razão a estação  fica perto do Poceirão.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2014 às 01:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, tens razão a estação  fica perto do Poceirão.



Pois por isso é que tem aquelas mínimas brutais em noites de inversão


----------



## Candy (28 Nov 2014 às 02:00)

Forte aguaceiro que caiu agora mesmo aqui. Durou talvez uns 5 minutos, mas foi forte. Já não o apanhei na maior força.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 02:05)

Dois Portos, Torres Vedras acumulou ontem 17,1mm e vai assim com 226,0mm em Novembro.

Coruche 15,5mm e 205,3mm.

Santarém (Fonte Boa) teve 14,9mm das 22 às 23h; 24,2 mm no dia; 198,5mm no mês até hoje às 0h.

Rio Maior apenas 18,0mm no dia, para um acumulado mensal de 271,8mm.

Cabo Carvoeiro 19,8mm; 170,8mm em Novembro.

Cabo Raso acumulou 20,8mm no dia; 183,1mm no mês.

Lisboa Geofísico terá acumulado 32,1mm no dia; Tapada da Ajuda 20,8mm; Alvalade 14,1mm e Amadora 13,0mm (dúvidas para estes valores).

Praia da Rainha 27,3mm para o dia e já vai com 255,7mm no mês;

Barreiro, Lavradio 22,2mm e 224,8mm respectivamente no dia e mês.

Setúbal (Estação Fruticultura) terá sido a estação com registo mais volumoso: 33,8mm das 22h às 23h e 53,5mm no dia para um total em 48 horas de 81,9mm e 284,8mm no mês.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 02:06)

Candy disse:


> Forte aguaceiro que caiu agora mesmo aqui. Durou talvez uns 5 minutos, mas foi forte. Já não o apanhei na maior força.



Festa! 
Pelo menos o Cabo Carvoeiro não se pode queixar de falta de chuva.
1:50


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 02:11)

Céu quase limpo e estrelado. Alguns cumulus a noroeste e a sueste. Vento fraco, 12º.


----------



## Candy (28 Nov 2014 às 02:16)

StormRic disse:


> Festa!
> Pelo menos o Cabo Carvoeiro não se pode queixar de falta de chuva.
> 1:50


Pffffffffff... Opah, alguma coisa que passe aqui, né?! Parece que ao passar por cima da península abre um corredor sem chuva. loool... 
Lá tivemos direito a este pezito de água, agora. Vamos ver o resto da noite.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2014 às 02:19)

Depois de um início de noite com bastante precipitação e algum vento, por agora está tudo calmo, não chove e o vento é nulo o meu sensor marca 10.7ºC e 978hPa (não sei se está bem calibrado).


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2014 às 02:37)

Despeço-me com *981 hPa* de pressão. Não me parece que vá descer muito mais.

10,1ºC e 95% de humidade. Vento nulo.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 02:52)

MSantos disse:


> Depois de um início de noite com bastante precipitação e algum vento, por agora está tudo calmo, não chove e o vento é nulo o meu sensor marca 18.7ºC e 978hPa (não sei se está bem calibrado).



Penso que sim, talvez apenas 1 hPa a menos, a julgar pelas estações próximas.
A temperatura é que está muito elevada, todas as estações tinham à 1h entre 10º e 12º na região centro.


----------



## Candy (28 Nov 2014 às 02:59)

De repente o vento começou a soprar. Ouve-se bem.


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2014 às 03:25)

aguaceiro moderado em Lisboa


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2014 às 07:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estação de queluz apanhou uma rajada de* 66km/h*, agora o vento é quase nulo...



Exacto, até no verão faz mais vento . A rajada máxima ficou por esse valor, a precipitação foi de 29,2 mm. Já a pressão chegou aos 979,2 hpa hoje.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2014 às 09:04)

Boas

Mínima de 9,6ºC

A pressão mínima não desceu tanto como estava previsto a ultima da hora acabou por não ser tão baixa ainda assim fica aqui o record dos últimos 5 anos pelo menos *979,8hPa, pode até ser batida daqui a semanas ou meses mas muito dificilmente digo já! é daquelas coisas que só acontece de muitos em muitos anos...
*
Precipitação desde as 00h : 1,0mm

Por agora céu encoberto aguaceiros a passar a sul, 10,1ºC, 98%Hr, 983,4hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Firefigther (28 Nov 2014 às 09:21)

Bom dia depois de uma noite de vento e chuva o dia apresenta nuvens e sol encoberto. Temperatura 10.3º e Pressão atmosférica 983,5 e a subir.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2014 às 09:23)

Outro valor difícil de bater nos próximos anos acredito eu será o valor de precipitação atingido em apenas 1 mês, aqui vai com 230,0mm para alem do outro valor record de 979,8hPa..um mês de batimento de recordes


----------



## Firefigther (28 Nov 2014 às 09:25)

Desculpem o off topic mas isto anda tudo trocado a TVI agora mostrou avisos laranja e amarelo em todo o pais e o IPMA mostra avisos verdes e amarelos. Vai la vai ninguém se entende.....


----------



## Thomar (28 Nov 2014 às 09:37)

Firefigther disse:


> Desculpem o off topic mas isto anda tudo trocado a TVI agora mostrou avisos laranja e amarelo em todo o pais e o IPMA mostra avisos verdes e amarelos. Vai la vai ninguém se entende.....



Infelizmente é normal acontecer isso, basta ver que os avisos laranjas que começavam ontem ás 20h e terminavam hoje de madrugada e depois eles (comunicação social), não se dão ao trabalho verificarem a duração desse mesmos avisos, logo a produção pega nas últimas previsões de ontem á noite para o dia de hoje, por isso dá esse belo resultado.


----------



## Thomar (28 Nov 2014 às 09:44)

miguel disse:


> Outro valor difícil de bater nos próximos anos acredito eu será o valor de precipitação atingido em apenas 1 mês, aqui vai com 230,0mm para alem do outro valor record de 979,8hPa..um mês de batimento de recordes



De facto belos registos para o mês de novembro para a região de Setúbal e para o litoral sul. 
Deverá ser difícil bater esses registos nos próximos anos para o mês de novembro.

Aqui por Cabanas, choveu muito ontem à noite por volta das 21h30/22h30m, 
infelizmente não tenho pluviometro para ter dados para partilhar, 
mas tendo em conta os valores da estação do Geiras, quinta do conde (embora neste momento esteja off-line), 
terão caído facilmente ontem à noite 15 a 20mm no período mais complicado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2014 às 10:02)

A noite de ontem foi bem regada, vento forte diria eu na ordem dos 80 km/h. Acalmando depois ao longo da madrugada.
Caiu agora aqui um aguaceiro forte que durou uns 20 minutos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2014 às 10:17)

Pelo Monte Estoril neste momento o sol brilha...


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Nov 2014 às 10:41)

Bom dia! aguaceiro fraco aqui pelas Caldas da Rainha.
10 graus
Vento fraco


----------



## Portugal Storms (28 Nov 2014 às 10:46)

Bom dia, para os lados de Setúbal está a ficar bonito, parece que vem aí descargas elétricas...
(descupem a qualidade das imagens)


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2014 às 10:58)

Inundações em Setúbal afetam zona do Montalvão
http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4266050


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2014 às 11:02)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que sim, talvez apenas 1 hPa a menos, a julgar pelas estações próximas.
> A temperatura é que está muito elevada, todas as estações tinham à 1h entre 10º e 12º na região centro.



O valor da temperatura tinha uma gralha, era 10.7ºC! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por agora manhã com bastante nebulosidade mas por vezes o Sol brilha, veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia!


----------



## Firefigther (28 Nov 2014 às 11:13)

Informação agora via telemovel em Sesimbra chuva de granizo .


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2014 às 11:17)

Bom dia, por aqui a manhã segue calma com céu nublado e 11.8ºC.

Para a serra deve estar a cair bem, e com granizo como referiu o membro Firefigther.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 11:18)

Está uma celula agressiva junto a Sesimbra, ve-se bem no radar.


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Nov 2014 às 11:28)

Boas
Temperatura: *12.2ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *86%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *983 hPa*
Durante a madrugada, o valor de pressão atmosférica desceu ao valor de *978* hPa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2014 às 11:28)

Aguaceiros fracos, a trovoada já se faz ouvir, pelos menos uns 4 ou 5 trovoes.


----------



## Firefigther (28 Nov 2014 às 11:40)

Por aqui dia frio . Temperatura 11,7º Pressão atmosférica 984.4 hpa e Humidade relativa 96 %-


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 11:46)

Que _petardo_.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (28 Nov 2014 às 11:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que _petardo_.


 
Gostava de apanhar uma dessas hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 12:04)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Gostava de apanhar uma dessas hoje



Prefiro que DEA´s desta magnitude não entrem em terra, pois acima dos 200 kAmp, já conseguem rachar/partir vidros com vibração da descarga, por exemplo se caírem em áreas de vale, como sucedeu no ano passado na zona oeste, isso pode muito bem acontecer.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 12:18)

Trovoada nas redondezas.

O céu está a ficar meio estranho.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2014 às 12:24)

Céu negro para W-NW.

12.4ºC.


----------



## nelson972 (28 Nov 2014 às 12:32)

Alcanena, vista para SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 12:33)




----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2014 às 12:37)

Está aqui um video da rotunda de Belas no dia 26, depois de um forte aguaceiro! Foi exatamente o que aconteceu ontem às 21h30 só que a altura da água era o dobro... As tampas de esgoto estão sempre entupidas


A frente intensificou-se bastante quando entrou em Espanha! Ecos amplos de cor amarela 
Os aguaceiros pós frontais têm afetado mais o sul do pais mas a rotação do sistema depressionário parece que está a trazer aguaceiros para o centro do pais mais propriamente Lisboa!

Pelo que reparei a movimentação das células é um bocado lenta por isso preparem os chapeus de chuva porque vêm aí aguaceiros moderados ou até fortes!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (28 Nov 2014 às 12:41)

Bom dia,

Atenção que a célula que passou sobre o Guincho é muito suspeita, inclusive durante momentos parecia querer formar uma wallcloud:


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2014 às 12:46)

por aqui vejo pequenos mammatus


----------



## AndreaSantos (28 Nov 2014 às 12:48)

Por aqui (Campo Grande), o céu vai enegrecendo, mas está tudo calmo para já.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 12:59)

Ve-se alguns clarões.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-grande/


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2014 às 13:17)

assim que entra em terra enfraquece logo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2014 às 13:54)

Aqui pelo Monte Estoril vão se sucedendo os aguaceiros, não senti trovoada ainda... na rua está desconfortável... existe sensação de frio.


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Nov 2014 às 14:01)

Por aqui por volta das 11:30 caiu um aguaceiro moderado.. e ja ta ha quase 2h a chuver mas de maneira mais fraca.. 
Sudoeste


----------



## Firefigther (28 Nov 2014 às 14:04)

Por aqui temperatura 12,7 º , Pressão atmosférica 983,6 hPa e a descer, Humidade relativa 91 %.


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2014 às 14:21)

é impressionante a velocidade com que se dissipam  isto vai ser o dia todo assim? se for vou dar em doido, por aqui em Lisboa está sol nem 1 pingo caiu


----------



## Rachie (28 Nov 2014 às 14:22)

Em Benfica consegue-se ver o céu azul pelo meio das núvens, mas consigo ver que para este está escurinho...
Fui a pausa às 10:20, estava frio, ao meio dia quando fui almoçar estava ainda mais. Parecia que chegava uma carga de granizo a qualquer momento... Mas não chegou 

A última vez que veio uma valente, há uns 3 / 4 anos atrás, o alarme do edificio disparou e foi evacuado. Foi toda a gente pra chuva  Eu felizmente estava de folga nesse dia


----------



## Portugal Storms (28 Nov 2014 às 14:24)

Em Palmela está mais calmo, depois de uma manhã que prometia.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 16:14)

Boas tardes
A circulação inicialmente de oeste foi rodando para sul-sudoeste e sul mas a maior parte da nebulosidade agora são as bigornas dos cumulonimbos e as células dissipam-se ao serem empurradas para norte contra o ar seco e frio que invade o território. Por Carcavelos caíram apenas uns pingos. Não me parece que este cenário vá mudar nas próximas horas.
Das 14h às 15h por exemplo praticamente não choveu em todo o território:





O mar é que está poderoso, grande ondulação.


----------



## Geiras (28 Nov 2014 às 16:25)

O mês de Novembro segue com 297,6mm!! E ainda poderá ultrapassar os 300mm até ao final do dia de hoje!
O valor anual é de 978,2mm!!

A pressão chegou aos 980,3hPa!


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 16:33)

Desculpem-me o off-topic, não sei onde colocar mas é só para dar esta notícia triste:
http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...s-da-europa-sem-rasto-de-joao-marinho-1677772


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 16:33)

StormRic disse:


> O mar é que está poderoso, grande ondulação.




Se está, fiz este video ao inicio da tarde.







StormRic,fui dar uma volta a serra...aquilo está incrivel, tenho muitos videos e fotos, mais logo crio um tópico.


----------



## bpereira (28 Nov 2014 às 17:07)

Aqui na Tocha tudo calmo. Segue com 12º 84% de hum. e 980 hpa


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2014 às 17:07)

Fui dar uma pequena caminhada esta tarde, e vi um pouco de tudo, desde terrenos semeados, que parecem umas charcas, uma pequena barragem com uns 20 a 25 metros, onde se ouvia a água a entrar numa ponta e a sair noutra, seguindo em direcçao a um ribeiro.
Os terrenos nao absorvem mesmo mais agua nenhuma, apesar de ser ainda um pouco cedo, uma vez que ainda estamos no Outono, e que ainda vai correr muita água até ao fina da primavera.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 17:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se está, fiz este video ao inicio da tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está mesmo bonito o mar, e estas nuvens podem não dar chuva mas fazem belos céus de fundo. A serra deve estar cheia de água, já estava três dias atrás e com cogumelos por todo o lado, agora nem faço ideia depois destas chuvadas.
Vou gostar de ver esse tópico.


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Nov 2014 às 17:33)

Céu ameaçador...


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 17:35)

Duas imagens com uma hora de intervalo que mostram como a barreira de cumulonimbus parecendo avançar permanece com a zona activa no mar e são na verdade as bigornas que progridem para NNE e se dissipam à medida que se sobrepôem ao litoral:


----------



## DaniFR (28 Nov 2014 às 17:39)

Boa tarde 

Já se nota o arrefecimento, *10ºC* actuais.
Por enquanto, mínima de *9,3ºC*, que deverá ser batida antes da meia-noite. 
Máxima de *14,6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 17:45)

A linha de cumulus marca uma fronteira que tem estado a evoluir e a aproximar-se um pouco mais da costa mas por trás nada há, apenas células já em avançado estado que perderam a convecção. Apenas a sul do Cabo Espichel parece uma nova célula em geração.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 18:00)

Desconcertante a coexistência de valores tão baixos da pressão atmosférica e da precipitação acumulada, até mesmo do vento, sendo esta hora um exemplo do que ocorreu praticamente todo o dia:


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 18:07)

O vento rodou para ESE e começou a trazer um cheiro desagradável característico que não sei se é industrial ou provém das zonas húmidas do estuário do Tejo. Nesta altura está maré quase cheia, por isso duvido da segunda hipótese.


----------



## Geiras (28 Nov 2014 às 18:22)

Isto é a ribeira de coina em Fevereiro deste ano






Isto, é a ribeira de coina, vista da mesma perspectiva, mas no dia de hoje.


----------



## Rachie (28 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

StormRic disse:


> O vento rodou para ESE e começou a trazer um cheiro desagradável característico que não sei se é industrial ou provém das zonas húmidas do estuário do Tejo. Nesta altura está maré quase cheia, por isso duvido da segunda hipótese.


Deve ser da fabrica do papel de Setúbal ou então de uma fabrica aqui de Almada (nao sei o que fabricam mas para mim cheira a ovo podre)


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 18:47)

Geiras disse:


> Isto é a ribeira de coina em Fevereiro deste ano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E vê-se que a água esteve mais alta até, chegou ao tronco na margem de lá.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 18:49)

Rachie disse:


> Deve ser da fabrica do papel de Setúbal ou então de uma fabrica aqui de Almada (nao sei o que fabricam mas para mim cheira a ovo podre)



Deve ser de Almada, Setúbal está longe de mais, e o cheiro é parecido com isso, terá qualquer coisa de ácido sulfídrico.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 18:49)

StormRic disse:


> A serra deve estar cheia de água, já estava três dias atrás e com cogumelos por todo o lado, agora nem faço ideia depois destas chuvadas.
> Vou gostar de ver esse tópico.



Sim, estava espectacular, ja ha alguns anos que não via a serra assim.
Já criei o tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/serra-de-sintra-28-11-14.7983/


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 19:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, estava espectacular, ja ha alguns anos que não via a serra assim.
> Já criei o tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/serra-de-sintra-28-11-14.7983/



Muito bom! Excelente reportagem! Em duas semanas a Mula encheu os dois metros que lhe faltavam (a que corresponde um volume muito grande pois a área alarga-se consideravelmente nas últimas cotas) e extravasou.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2014 às 19:24)

Por Carcavelos a temperatura está nuns frescos 12.8ºC... já apetece ligar o aquecimento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2014 às 19:40)

Eu a pensar que ia chover às 13h e afinal só pingou, as células dissipam ao chegar a Lisboa 
Parece que a chuva fica toda pelo mar excepto no Algarve onde passam aguaceiros bem fortes! Frio, frio e mais frio já estão quase 11ºC e uma pessoa se não for com casaco para a rua quase que morre 

Acumulado de hoje fica nos* 2,5mm 
*
Minimas em Lisboa no geofisico e gago coutinho marcaram os 0ºC ontem, algo muito suspeito... 

Já Setubal ficou nos 2ºC e em Penhas Douradas chegou aos -3ºC. Hoje deve baixar ainda mais! 
Algarve registou ventos de quase 90km/h!

Muito estranho é a estação da Amadora ter registado chuva a todas as horas, quase 0,5mm a cada hora... hm


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 19:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já *Setubal ficou nos 2ºC*



Essa estação anda com dados errados de temperatura.
_______________

Hoje registei a t.maxima mais baixa do mês: *12,8ºC*
A minima da madrugada foi *9,7ºC*, existe a possibilidade de ser batida,vamos ver.

T.actual: *11,2ºC*
Acumulado: *1 mm*


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 19:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu a pensar que ia chover às 13h e afinal só pingou, as células dissipam ao chegar a Lisboa
> Parece que a chuva fica toda pelo mar excepto no Algarve onde passam aguaceiros bem fortes! Frio, frio e mais frio já estão quase 11ºC e uma pessoa se não for com casaco para a rua quase que morre
> 
> Acumulado de hoje fica nos* 2,5mm
> ...



A estação da Amadora está com alguma deficiência, parece a da Ajuda uns dias atrás que continuou a debitar quantidades semelhantes quando já não havia chuva há várias horas. Entopem e depois a água retida vai escorrendo ao longo das horas, poderá ser essa a razão.

Quanto à chuva e à trovoada hoje, preferiram o mar e nas últimas horas o Algarve.


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2014 às 19:55)

de volta a Fajarda(Coruche) a estação marca *22.6mm* de ontem, vou com *9.1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2014 às 20:09)

E


StormRic disse:


> A estação da Amadora está com alguma deficiência, parece a da Ajuda uns dias atrás que continuou a debitar quantidades semelhantes quando já não havia chuva há várias horas. Entopem e depois a água retida vai escorrendo ao longo das horas, poderá ser essa a razão.
> 
> Quanto à chuva e à trovoada hoje, preferiram o mar e nas últimas horas o Algarve.


E as de Lisboa também estão com anomalias de temperatura?


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2014 às 20:10)

*Off-topic: *
Neste momento estão a passar as ondas de 12 metros na Madeira, alguém sabe de imagens ou videos da situação?

E alguém também sabe como ficou a situação em Marrocos?


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 20:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Off-topic: *
> Neste momento estão a passar as ondas de 12 metros na Madeira, alguém sabe de imagens ou videos da situação?
> 
> E alguém também sabe como ficou a situação em Marrocos?



Havendo estará no tópico dos Açores e Madeira. Como já está noite, não sei se haverá imagens nas webcam.
De marrocos não há notícias que eu saiba.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 20:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E
> 
> E as de Lisboa também estão com anomalias de temperatura?



Não costumo verificar. De qualquer modo as temperaturas em Lisboa têm comportamentos um pouco fora da norma devido aos efeitos de ilha urbana. Usualmente registam temperaturas superiores aos arredores.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 20:49)

Continua a situação atípica de pressão muito baixa e sem chuva. Nada mais a esperar para hoje ou próxima noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 21:06)

Inversão intensa em Seiça,Ourém.

*5ºC (4,7ºC)




*


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2014 às 21:19)

Estão 10.1ºC actuais com vento moderado estando o windchill nos* 6.1ºC*.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (28 Nov 2014 às 21:20)

Hoje por Peniche foi assim


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Nov 2014 às 22:05)

Boa noite.
Temperatura: *12.2ºC* 
Humidade Relativa:* 85%*
Pressão Atmosférica:* 987 hPa.*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2014 às 22:07)

AndréFrade disse:


> Estão 10.1ºC actuais com vento moderado estando o windchill nos* 6.1ºC*.



Mesmo... Não se pode sair à rua!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2014 às 22:25)

Um belo tempo, agora é mínimas entre 7/9ºC com vento de intensidade variável mas sempre presente, em dias sem vento 5ºC. Neste momento 11,5ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Nov 2014 às 22:51)

*5,8ºC *


----------



## jorgeanimal (28 Nov 2014 às 22:52)

Dá para ver a trovoada desde a Lourinhã


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 22:59)

*11,0ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Nov 2014 às 00:07)

Sai umas imagens deste dia, observadas por cima de Caneças, pelas 11:30h











um pouco mais tarde, esta por cima de Montemor, para o lado "esquerdo" da serra da Amoreira não havia nada de significado,






por cima da 2º circular perto do CCcolombo, pelas 12:10h, receei que na vinda iria tomar banho , mas














afinal não choveu, mas esteve fresquinho.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2014 às 01:28)

Extremos térmicos de ontem: *9,7ºC* / *12,8ºC*

Foi a máxima mais baixa do mês de Novembro.


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2014 às 01:29)

por aqui 8.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2014 às 08:47)

Boas,

T.minima: 9,9ºC
Muito vento durante a madrugada.

É possivel que tenha havido geada fraca no 2ºlocal de seguimento, mais logo já me dão essa informação.
_________

Minimas frescas/frias nos sitios habituais.

Barreira de Água,Fátima: *1,5ºC*
Seiça,Ourém: *1,9ºC*
Barosa,Leira: *2,7ºC*
Miranda de Corvo: *3,4ºC*
Tomar: *3,7ºC*
Parceiros,Leiria: *4,3ºC*
Lousã: *4,6ºC

Fonte: Wunderground
*
Na rede do IPMA, destaque para a estação de Dunas de Mira, que foi a que obteve uma das minimas mais baixas de toda a rede.
*




*
No Outono/Inverno do ano passado, esta estação teve como minima mais baixa *-5,6ºC*, vamos ver como será este ano.

*Fonte: IPMA*


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Nov 2014 às 10:37)

Boas.
Temperatura: *13.3ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *74%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *998 hPa*


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2014 às 10:40)

Boas

Mínima 9,2ºC

Dia de céu pouco nublado quase limpo, 13,5ºC, 80%Hr, 997,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (29 Nov 2014 às 11:34)

Bom dia

Mínima: *3,9ºC*
De momento, *11,5ºC* e céu limpo.

Destaque para a subida de temperatura na estação de Dunas de Mira, entre as 9h e as 10h, passou de 3,5ºC para 9,5ºC.


----------



## F_R (29 Nov 2014 às 11:35)

A estação de Alvega (Abrantes) do IPMA ja não existe?


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2014 às 11:52)

F_R disse:


> A estação de Alvega (Abrantes) do IPMA ja não existe?



Existir, existe, o problema é  que a estação só debita dados do vento e precipitação, os outros sensores devem estar estragados..


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2014 às 12:13)

Por aqui um optimo dia de sol, bem quentinho tambem, um pouco demais até para o tempo que temos tido nas ultimas semanas.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2014 às 12:14)

O dia segue bem agradável 16,0ºC e muito sol num céu agora já limpo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Nov 2014 às 12:36)

Boa tarde!
A dia está fantástico, apenas algum vento... hora de abrir as janelas e purificar o ar dentro das casas!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2014 às 13:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> É possivel que tenha havido geada fraca no 2ºlocal de seguimento, mais logo já me dão essa informação.



Houve efectivamente geada, assim sendo, foi a 3ª e ultima geada do mês.
Em Novembro do ano passado o nº de dias de geada foi de 14.
Para a semana devo deslocar-me ao local, espero registar minimas baixas,vamos ver o ECMWF está mais optimista.
_________

Está um belo dia *14,9ºC*, o vento é que mantem-se moderado.

Aqui não aquece tanto como Cascais.


----------



## Candy (29 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

Boas
Por cá estamos assim


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2014 às 14:05)

prontos e acabou se, agora aguentar 1 semana sem chover 

minima de *6.2ºC*
actual: 16.8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Nov 2014 às 15:29)

Boa tarde.
Temperatura: *15.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *56%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *997 hPa*


----------



## Candy (29 Nov 2014 às 16:16)

De repente o vento ganhou força e o céu ficou esquisito!!!
Foi-se o sol!!!


----------



## Candy (29 Nov 2014 às 16:26)

A norte - nordeste - este














A S/SW


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2014 às 17:29)

vista para o Interior:






vista para o Litoral (Pôr do Sol):






maxima de 17.3ºC
actual de 14.8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Rachie (29 Nov 2014 às 18:50)

Vitor TT disse:


> por cima da 2º circular perto do CCcolombo, pelas 12:10h, receei que na vinda iria tomar banho , mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, foi na minha hora de almoço (trabalho numa das torres). Estava MUITO fresquinho


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2014 às 19:00)

Boas,

Extremos de hoje:* 9,9ºC* / *15,1ºC*

O dia podia ter sido  ameno, mas o vento moderado a forte assim não o quis.

T.actual: *13,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2014 às 19:08)

Bom final de tarde.

Máxima de *15,6ºC* e actuais 13,7ºC, estagnadíssimos por causa do vento.

72% de humidade e, apenas agora, 1000 hPa de pressão.

---

Se na terça-feira estava perto do limite máximo, hoje, no rio da Mula (represa), já a água ultrapassava essa barreira:


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2014 às 20:17)

de onde veio esta mancha do radar?  no couço estão me a dizer que chove fraco


----------



## vamm (29 Nov 2014 às 20:38)

david 6 disse:


> de onde veio esta mancha do radar?  no couço estão me a dizer que chove fraco


Reparei nela por volta das 13h e era uma bolota, agora está enorme.


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2014 às 20:49)

já vai caindo uns pingos grossos aqui


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2014 às 21:09)

vai chovendo fraco por aqui


----------



## Profetaa (29 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

por aqui também chove ....e bem!


----------



## cactus (29 Nov 2014 às 22:36)

aqui também chove , depois de um dia d sol ( mas com vento gelado).


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2014 às 00:08)

Máxima na Amadora: *17,4ºC *Nada mau! E para segunda já dão 20ºC 
A estação da Amadora continua a registar valores de precipitação a todas as horas  está mais que avariada

Para não falar do vento que esteve hoje, uma média de 30km/h! Mas o sol de Inverno soube mesmo bem e quase que é preciso de sair de casa de óculos de sol! 
Ao final da tarde via-se nuvens rosadas, bastantes bonitas mas não tirei foto porque a nuvem era muito pequena e mal se via. Céu limpo o dia todo! E pelo o IPMA isto é para continuar!

Só para realçar que Penhas Douradas chegou aos -4,1ºC!


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2014 às 00:19)

Boas

Máxima de ontem 17,7ºC dia bastante agradável!!

Esta noite já pingou mas mal deu para molhar as pedras da calçada 

Sigo com 14,9ºC, 85%Hr, 998,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Nov 2014 às 00:26)

david 6 disse:


> de onde veio esta mancha do radar?  no couço estão me a dizer que chove fraco



Afirmativo, vim de Fronteira e passei pelo Couço aproximadamente pelas 21:00 - 21:30 não sei bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 01:20)

Boas noites,

A noite segue amena...14,5ºC.

O ECMWF continua bem sugestivo...queres ver que para a semana vou registar uma minima épica no 2º local de seguimento?.Quando a esmola é muita..


----------



## Rachie (30 Nov 2014 às 02:29)

Em Cacilhas chuviscou por volta da 1:30 durante uns minutos. Nao foi muito mas o suficiente para as pessoas saírem das esplanadas. Antes disso (pela meia noite talvez) a temperatura aumentou um pouco e o vento ficou "diferente". Soprava em rajadas, parecia que ondulava. Fez-me lembrar o vento de Martim Longo (Alcoutim).


----------



## PaulusLx (30 Nov 2014 às 08:25)

Espero que hoje se mantenha o tempo com céu pouco nublado e sem nevoeiro, temos uns voos previstos a partir de Tires


----------



## PaulusLx (30 Nov 2014 às 09:10)

Espero que não venha uma seca extensa... a serra está bela! Espero nos próximos dias voltar à ribeira de Cheleiros e ao Cabrela, e ver como estão a debitar as cascatas do Mourão e a de Fervença. Anteontem passei pela cascata dos Pizões e ontem revisitei a ribeira da Penha Longa e a pequena cascata na Atrozela. 
A ribeira do Pisão (nada a ver com a cascata dos Pisões, é somente a continuação da ribeira da Mula) e que se junta à da Penha Longa passando junto à Penha dos Marmeleiros será outro dos spots a ver.

Cascata dos Pisões











A Ribeira da Penha Longa, e a sua pequena cascata junto à Atrozela, perto do autódromo do Estoril e do Cascais Shoping


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Nov 2014 às 10:17)

Boas
Temperatura: *15.5ºC.*
Humidade Relativa: *68%.*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1004 hPa.*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 10:53)

PaulusLx disse:


> Espero que não venha uma seca extensa... a serra está bela! Espero nos próximos dias voltar à ribeira de Cheleiros e ao Cabrela, e ver como estão a debitar as cascatas do Mourão e a de Fervença. Anteontem passei pela cascata dos Pizões e ontem revisitei a ribeira da Penha Longa e a pequena cascata na Atrozela.
> A ribeira do Pisão (nada a ver com a cascata dos Pisões, é somente a continuação da ribeira da Mula) e que se junta à da Penha Longa passando junto à Penha dos Marmeleiros será outro dos spots a ver.
> 
> Cascata dos Pisões
> ...



Boas fotos!
Por acaso tenho curiosidade em conhecer a cascata de Mourão, em Anços, entretanto, ouvi dizer que anda por lá um corrupio de pessoal, graças à publicidade que a cascata teve e tem numa novela da TVI.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2014 às 11:31)

Muitas nuvens altas e 16,8ºC. Ontem de noite ainda pingou, não contava.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 11:47)

A temperatura subiu bem, *17,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 12:46)

Está a pingar, timido arco-iris na serra.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2014 às 13:22)

ja choveu um pouco hoje de manhã, o céu continuo encoberto 16.4ºC 84% humidade vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2014 às 13:28)

Hoje o sol ainda nasceu, mas a nuvens depressa o esconderam, tempo nublado até agora.
Já caiu uns chuviscos, mas mal molhou o chao.


----------



## Candy (30 Nov 2014 às 13:28)

Dia quente tal como ontem.
Tem estado a cair uns pingos, mas nada que obrigue a recolher a roupa da corda.
Ontem ao fim do dia o vento ganhou força e sentiu-se muito frio. 

Dias típicos para gripes, constipações e afins. Por mim falo... é só atchim, atchim, atchim... hajam lenços de papel!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Nov 2014 às 14:54)

Boa Tarde.
Não estava a espera que hoje pudesse haver alguns aguaceiros fracos por aqui.


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Nov 2014 às 15:40)

Boas.
Temperatura: *17.4ºC*.
Humidade: *67%*.
Pressão Atmosférica: *1002 hPa*.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2014 às 15:54)

à pouco já caiu mais uns pingos e até tive direito a arco iris  e céu muito nublado o sol espreita por entre as nuvens 17.4ºC 83% humidade vento muito fraco


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2014 às 16:24)

neste momento céu encoberto de novo, e já cai uns pingos que já deu para molhar o chão todo 17.0ºC 85% humidade vento fraco (mas aumentou ligeiramente com a chegada da  )


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2014 às 16:34)

chove agora  fraco mas vai chovendo

16.8ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2014 às 16:49)

Já passamos a página 200! Que orgulho neste tópico! 

Novembro foi um bom mês para chuva, estou ansioso pelo boletim meteorológico!

Tenho tudo dito no tópico de Novembro, amanhã já é o tópico de Dezembro! Resto de Bom Domingo e até amanhã!


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2014 às 17:08)

a vista para S/SW depois do aguaceiro passar:







16.0ºC 87% humidade vento muito fraco

PS: no lado direito da imagem tinha umas formações interessantes


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2014 às 19:56)

Boas noites

Terminou o fim de semana e o mês com um bonito poente, um último aguaceiro fraco e um pequeno arco-íris. A ondulação forte que fez as delícias dos praticantes de desportos de ondas nos últimos dias começou a diminuir hoje mas ainda excelentes ondas aqui em Carcavelos e uma actividade frenética.
Entre as várias nuvens ao pôr-do-sol destaco para já estas que quase eram lenticulares:





volto já...


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2014 às 20:06)

Terminado este Novembro Histórico em que termino com um acumulado de precipitação de 233,2mm e em que atingi uma pressão mínima de 979,8hPa

Máxima hoje de 18,1ºC e mínima de 13,7ºC

Agora sigo com 15,5ºC, 64%Hr, 1005,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 20:38)

Boas,

*14,1ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.
___

Autodromo do Estoril, esta tarde.


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

Boa noite
Temperatura:* 14.2ºC.*
Humidade Relativa: *85%.*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1006 hPa.*


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2014 às 22:24)

Boas!

Hoje aqui pela minha zona ainda tive um aguaceiro inesperado que durou uma meia hora e deu para molhar bem o chão. Tivemos um bonito poente com nuvens de tom avermelhado/alaranjado, infelizmente não tinha forma de o registar.


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Dez 2014 às 00:28)

E uma imagem do dia de ontem Domingo, nada relevante, ainda caio uns pingos, mas nada de mais, o que sim já achei relevante, foi alguma areia nos passeios marítimos, sinal que o mar andou bravo e muitas canas nos areais, temperatura amena, talvez uns 15º a 17º,


----------



## Rachie (1 Dez 2014 às 00:37)

E novembro acaba com uma noite abafada. O céu aparenta estar limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2014 às 01:18)

A Margem Sul já com 9 ºC e aqui ainda 16,7 ºC e a subir ! Curiosa situação de céu limpo com as típicas inversões e as drenagens de ar a ocorrerem pelos vales. Em breve a temperatura deverá descer bem por aqui sem, no entanto, atingir valores típicos da Margem Sul, claro.


----------



## Candy (1 Dez 2014 às 02:33)

Boas,

Parece que já alguém criou o tópico para o mês de dezembro. 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/#post-461822

Por cá está frio, vento, e muita humidade. Os carros escorrem água e as estrada está bem molhada. Parece mesmo que choveu, mas é só humidade.


----------

